# 6,500,000 Posts Restock Bonanza!



## Justin

*UPDATE 5/17:* Congrats everyone, we've officially hit the 6,500,000 posts milestone today! We'll celebrate now with four consecutive days of restocks in the Shop beginning on Thursday, May 19th. Here's the updated schedule with dates and times:


*Day**What**When**Restock #1**Restock #2*Thursday
May 19Cherry, Peach, Apple12:00PM / 8:00PMOVER!OVER!Friday
May 20Start a Group, Small Mailbox, Purple Mailbox, Envelopes12:00PM / 8:00PMOVER!OVER!Saturday
May 21Chocolate Cake, Toy Hammer12:00PM / 8:00PMOVER!OVER!Sunday
May 22ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-22T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-22T20:00:00[/restocktimer]

All times stated are in Pacific Time. You can easily convert to Eastern Time by adding three hours or convert to BST (England) by adding eight hours. For other time zones, use the lovely DateAndTime.com for help, add/subtract the hours yourself by googling your time zone, or do the math using our handy countdowns!

You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.

Also, given all of the countdowns and times involved in this, it's possible I've made an error somewhere. Please let me know if you notice anything that seems incorrect!

---

As promised in the recent Bell Tree Direct and in celebration of our upcoming 6.5 million posts milestone, we're soon holding a bonanza of restocks covering _every single out-of-stock item in the Shop_ over the course of four days!

With each day devoted to a different type of item, you'll know exactly what to expect and can plan around your collectible wishlist. Want something in particular? Ignore the rest and just check one day! Want everything? Try checking all of them!

Here's the schedule on which items to expect on which days:


*Day**What**When*Day 1Cherry, Peach, AppleMay XDay 2Start a Group, Small Mailbox, Purple Mailbox, EnvelopesMay XDay 3Chocolate Cake, Toy HammerMay XDay 4ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森 Animal Crossing LettersMay X

The event will begin within a couple days after we officially hit the 6,500,000 posts milestone and this thread will be updated with the specific dates and times for each day. There will be two planned each day at approximately 12:00PM and 8:00PM Pacific Time.* Also, the quantities of items will be split evenly between both times each day in interest of fairness.

Cheers and let's get to 6,500,000 posts!


----------



## toadsworthy

restocks! hurray and praise the bell tree gods!


----------



## ZetaFunction

REJOICE!

the TBT gods are raining ambrosia down upon us


----------



## Zane

a letter restock with date/time announced get ready for lag yall 
/post toward 6,500,000 goal


----------



## Gracelia

np only 28k to go


----------



## Red Cat

Gracelia said:


> np only 28k to go



Let's organize a spam drive!


----------



## N a t

Omfg I am so poor too please just end my life rn


----------



## himeki

4 am are you serious


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> 4 am are you serious



I'm killing myself...8 is a bad time for me too....Dx


----------



## glow

HOUSE HYPE


----------



## N a t

I need to get like 604 btb queeek if I wanna get a chance at that whole letter set...


----------



## himeki

who wants to spam brewsters to earn enough for a group :'D

jk lmao


----------



## N a t

I'm so afraid to end up with an incomplete set, cuz I'll have to complete by paying inflated prices hnnnnng ;w;


----------



## Ookami

12 pm is fine by me c:


----------



## himeki

Bone Baby said:


> I'm so afraid to end up with an incomplete set, cuz I'll have to complete by paying inflated prices hnnnnng ;w;



lol im going for a full set so i can sell it for inflated prices later on ofc


----------



## Irelia

lmao your hopes are too high if you plan on getting that entire set


----------



## Nightmares

Wait is that GMT counting daylight savings


----------



## ZetaFunction

Shirayuki said:


> lmao your hopes are too high if you plan on getting that entire set



this.  last year I tried for the full set and managed to get a mori and a cyan.
hopefully this year I'll get at least 2 more, so they won't sit in my line-up alone and awkward

the only thing you can put your hopes on is cherries, they always sell out last, and there's always some left after the massive attack of lag


----------



## Mr. Cat

I just want my seashells so I can get the avitar animation or something of the like.  ^_^;


----------



## pandapples

Can't wait for lag


----------



## ZebraQueen

Yay I can finally try to get the peach one 
And it be cheaper then having 1000 and buying from one


----------



## Aronthaer

how can I find the total post number?


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Gosh get ready for lag

it's going mothers day all over again 

oooh boy ;-;


----------



## himeki

Shirayuki said:


> lmao your hopes are too high if you plan on getting that entire set



my friend managed to get 10 pumpkin cupcakes its not impossible


----------



## mogyay

woo, how exciting. pity about my lack of tbt. now to uh post lots of qaulity posts.......................


----------



## Nightmares

pandapples said:


> Can't wait for lag



This happened when I was trying to get Pumpkin Cupcakes.....they were being snatched right out my cart....;-;


----------



## King Dorado

so i forgot- who's holding the funds for starting the new group: Club Tasty Cakes?


----------



## Aronthaer

King Dad said:


> so i forgot- who's holding the funds for starting the new group: Club Tasty Cakes?



idk but sign me the heck up


----------



## Irelia

MayorEvvie said:


> my friend managed to get 10 pumpkin cupcakes its not impossible



this is the _letter_ set we're talking about here... much more valuable


----------



## Nightmares

King Dad said:


> so i forgot- who's holding the funds for starting the new group: Club Tasty Cakes?



I may have sold my cakes, so unfortunately I can't join


----------



## Chrystina

Shirayuki said:


> this is the _letter_ set we're talking about here... much more valuable



pretty much.

i don't want to be getting my hopes up, but oh my god. day 4 is the only restock i care about tbh. 

anyways.
HYPE.

THANK YOU.<3


----------



## Aronthaer

;-; post numbers please move faster


----------



## King Dorado

day 4 is going to be a donnybrook...


----------



## Vizionari

AHHH AT LAST

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't wait for the letter restocks


----------



## Aronthaer

Aww, mods closed my spam giveaway thread


----------



## Curry

Nightmares said:


> Wait is that GMT counting daylight savings



8 P.M. and 4 A.M.


----------



## Mura

How many toy hammers though? like 5?


----------



## King Dorado

the community just needs to make 18.75 posts per minute to reach the 6.5 M posts goal in about 24 hours from now

or, that time can be halved if somebody ships a case of Mountain Dew to Moko's house...


----------



## Vizionari

Shirayuki said:


> this is the _letter_ set we're talking about here... much more valuable



Someone manage to get a full letter set in the June 2015 restock, just have to be super fast


----------



## Flyffel

の の の の の
that reads as
no no no no no


----------



## Irelia

Vizionari said:


> Someone manage to get a full letter set in the June 2015 restock, just have to be super fast



yeah the chances of nabbing a full set isn't too likely though.


----------



## Corrie

HOLY CRAPOLA! I really hope I can nab some letters!!


----------



## Vizionari

Shirayuki said:


> yeah the chances of nabbing a full set isn't too likely though.



Yeah, fair enough


----------



## Venn

Wow! That's a lot of posts!!


----------



## N a t

Shirayuki said:


> lmao your hopes are too high if you plan on getting that entire set



Call me a dreamer 

I have great luck though imo. Even if I can't snag the whole set between both letter restocks, if I have the bells by then, I have faith that I can get more than one letter. Especially since we've been given the restock times beforehand. I just won't be able to snag a hammer. Too pricey for lil ol me.


----------



## Jacob

hey this is pretty dope that we know whats being restocked, even though I won't be participating most likely


----------



## Chelsaurus

Wow thanks guys for doing this! Lets keep our fingers crossed we can nab them before people get them all


----------



## Heyden

I'll either be asleep or at school. oh well

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone save a no house for me ; )


----------



## himeki

part of me wants to just get 12 "no" houses


----------



## Hopeless Opus

6.5 million posts. That's so crazy!


----------



## Javocado

Neat layout for a restock. I'll be watching from the sidelines, hoping someone pees in a bottle.


----------



## sej

Great. I will be at school at 3 and I'm not staying up till 4am again. XD

Wait never mind I can't read there's one at 8pm yay!


----------



## Nightmares

I really really want a Toy Hammer, but 1.5k?? //sobs


----------



## Skyfall

OMG, I'm so excited!  Although I don't know why... I never get anything.  I do like to try though and then join the misery afterwards.    Yay!


----------



## Irelia

Skyfall said:


> OMG, I'm so excited!  Although I don't know why... I never get anything.  I do like to try though and then join the misery afterwards.    Yay!



you perfectly summarized restocks for most tbt users, including myself haha.


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Thank you soooo much! I've been waiting for this since I joined lol.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Nice! Restocks!


----------



## Crash

pumped! although I'm sure I won't get anything either lol​


----------



## kikotoot

did they stop bell production? my account doesn't earn any when I post or make threads (I don't do it in the basement)


----------



## Paperboy012305

All right! I'm ready for unlimited restocks. (It it'll happen...)


----------



## Nightmares

kikotoot said:


> did they stop bell production? my account doesn't earn any when I post or make threads (I don't do it in the basement)



Are you posting in the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Araie

Wow, 6.5 million... that's a lot of posts. Also, really excited for the upcoming restocks! Hopefully I can get something.


----------



## jiny

omg im so excited jdjjdj


----------



## shendere

I'm really ReaLLY hoping I'm able to get the letters and specifically also 2 green ones sigh


----------



## p e p p e r

woah this is going to be nuts!  and congrats to TBT for almost hitting 6.5mil posts!


----------



## Cadbberry

I have no money! Dang did this come at the wrong time! Haha, I hope everyone gets something good!


----------



## vel

Oh no, I'm broke. Better get crackin'.


----------



## Seroja

Oh wow I'll try my best to get an apple and a peach hurrrrrr and the houses are gonna be hard to snag with all the veterans around. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jeonggwa

bring it on


----------



## N a t

Restocks scare me. It's like I'm preparing for war.


----------



## Katattacc

omg yay! Maybe I'll finally get the chocolate cake I have been chasing for so long!


----------



## tearypastel

yay 3am and 11am 
also hype tho?? congrats on that many posts!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Flyffel said:


> の の の の の
> that reads as
> no no no no no









Ok, now everyone stop posting just to **** with Justin's plans.


----------



## N e s s

All i care about is that yellow house 

and uh getting any red collectibles i can


----------



## shendere

Seroja said:


> Oh wow I'll try my best to get an apple and a peach hurrrrrr and the houses are gonna be hard to snag with all the veterans around. Good luck everyone!



Yeah :'( sadly a lot of the vets don't need them because I know a few who have a full set fr themselves already they look to buy and resell above the guide.. not all tho, but yeah. I'm hoping to get a lineup pattern I really wanted snce I joined fr myself here. LOL but good luck to everyone!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, why is start a group 42000 bells and not 42069 bells?


----------



## Mellyjan3

HALLELUJAH OR HOWEVER ITS SPELT


----------



## King Dorado

According to my calculations, at the present rate of posting, the forum community will not reach the target total posts number for another 4.85 days.  
_:::end Spock mode:::_


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> According to my calculations, at the present rate of posting, the forum community will not reach the target total posts number for another 4.85 days.
> _:::end Spock mode:::_



you beat me to it!!
I was just about to post this. 

It's about 160 posts per hour, and it's declining as the night rolls in....

oh well. I'M TRYING! /looks at top posters for today. 
<3


----------



## Mura

might need to sell quite a few things to have enough tbt for a chocolate cake, and all the letters..


----------



## King Dorado

Alexi said:


> you beat me to it!!
> I was just about to post this.



don't feel bad, according to my calculations, your brain reached the same conclusion at less than 12 parsecs after mine...
_:::end George Lucas mode:::_


----------



## N a t

I don't mind a little wait, gives us time to save up and prepare for trouble!


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> According to my calculations, at the present rate of posting, the forum community will not reach the target total posts number for another 4.85 days.
> _:::end Spock mode:::_



Thank you kindly for this information King Dad. I was hoping this would be the case because I wanna rest and have fun on this weekend (also I need time to make more forum bells).


----------



## Mura

King Dad said:


> don't feel bad, according to my calculations, your brain reached the same conclusion at less than 12 parsecs after mine...
> _:::end George Lucas mode:::_



can you do a bill cosby impression?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

lol, im too poor to buy that peach :l
ill never get a peach :l
Might be able to afford a house though when theyre out XD


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> According to my calculations, at the present rate of posting, the forum community will not reach the target total posts number for another 4.85 days.
> _:::end Spock mode:::_



This gives everyone good reasons to post a lot outside of the basement; they'll earn TBT for the restocks, and they'll increase the post count.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Oh maybe I'll finally be able to get a peach! Although some letters or a chocolate cake wouldn't be bad


----------



## N a t

There are like, some serious, mathletes here :l


----------



## Blu Rose

Lucanosa said:


> This gives everyone good reasons to post a lot outside of the basement; they'll earn TBT for the restocks, and they'll increase the post count.


doesn't the basement count anyways
i'm pretty sure it does; you still get bells from posting there, if i remember correctly

this being so because a while ago they announced the change that btb and and added post count would be done for the basement because it takes just about as much effort to post in there as it does in some other sections, and a lot lot LOT of effort put into mafia posts


----------



## Justin

Posts are counted everywhere across the site, bells are not! You're remembering the change correctly on the post count side of things Blu Rose, but not the bells part. We changed that because it felt oddly arbitrary as to which posts were deemed 'worthy' enough to count for something that ultimately does not matter at all.

Interesting to see the predictions on time to reaching the milestone! I have access to the statistics showing our posts per day going weeks back so I did make my own calculations as to how long it will likely take.  Not gonna share mine but it's different than what's been suggested in here.

Of course, it may change now that it's been announced and some posting habits could change accordingly!


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Interesting to see the predictions on time to reaching the milestone! I have access to the statistics showing our posts per day going weeks back so I did make my own calculations as to how long it will likely take.  Not gonna share mine but it's different than what's been suggested in here.
> 
> Of course, it may change now that it's been announced and some posting habits could change accordingly!



I imagine posting rates vary wildly over the course of a typical week, depending on the day of the week...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninjad



Ninjad= Ninja+Dad?


----------



## Seroja

Ahhh man now I'm back to being anxious. Can't relax, no time to relax lol. The pressure is on.


----------



## Jake

I remember when we hit 1,000,000 and Jeff made a big woopdedooda about it and now we're almost at 6,500,000 like damn


----------



## LethalLulu

I am so excited and I have been saving up for a while for this!


----------



## trickyfox

I really think people should be allowed to buy only a single collectible of each type (per restock or per day). It's not fair with others that one person goes and buy 15 of a single type just for selling purposes.


----------



## Horus

We could've had a night theme instead


----------



## Minties

Horus said:


> We could've had a night theme instead



Oh Horus you butt nugget. Gotta love you.


----------



## Alienfish

them times though lol...

o well hopfully i can catch something i need to resell


----------



## Katattacc

trickyfox said:


> I really think people should be allowed to buy only a single collectible of each type (per restock or per day). It's not fair with others that one person goes and buy 15 of a single type just for selling purposes.



I completely agree with this!

Anyways there is approximately 25,000 more posts to go  
I'll just be over here, checking this thread religiously...


----------



## Aronthaer

Katattacc said:


> I completely agree with this!
> 
> Anyways there is approximately 25,000 more posts to go
> I'll just be over here, checking this thread religiously...



and I'll be in the basement a TON haha


----------



## HungryForCereal

but i have no more tbt left...


----------



## King Dorado

snoozit said:


> but i have no more tbt left...



you got time to make posts for them bells, its a win-win!


----------



## Aronthaer

I wonder which season we'll be getting rose collectibles? I really want some of these lol


----------



## DiamondAbsoul

/screaming into the void/


----------



## N a t

I need more time ;_;


----------



## OverRatedcx

Hey, what more could I ask for? Having to wait until 4am for a restock, only to watch as they go outta stock the second they're available and have to buy them for high prices, and from people with about 10 in their inventory (( so excitedd


----------



## FanGirlCookie

This is Moko's time to shine!


----------



## N a t

I am suffer : ))))))))


----------



## Amilee

OverRatedcx said:


> Hey, what more could I ask for? Having to wait until 4am for a restock, only to watch as they go outta stock the second they're available and have to buy them for high prices, and from people with about 10 in their inventory (( so excitedd



same haha
your signature fits perfect rn


----------



## Nightmares

OverRatedcx said:


> Hey, what more could I ask for? Having to wait until 4am for a restock, only to watch as they go outta stock the second they're available and have to buy them for high prices, and from people with about 10 in their inventory (( so excitedd



Oh my gosh yes

When the collectible's taken right out your cart rip


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh yes
> 
> When the collectible's taken right out your cart rip



yea or when it just lags tbh -w-


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> yea or when it just lags tbh -w-



Gahh yeah


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm totally gonna buy one of those houses on the 4th day.


----------



## Aronthaer

The post count is going up by one or two thousand a day. at this rate, we won't have a restock for two weeks ;-; PICK Up THE PACE BLARGHH


----------



## Nightmares

Aronthaer said:


> The post count is going up by one or two thousand a day. at this rate, we won't have a restock for two weeks ;-; PICK Up THE PACE BLARGHH



Everyone spam The Basement


----------



## himeki

tbh ill probably rage if the four day restock event happens on the 26th, 27th, 28th or 29th because im camping on a mountain with no wifi


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh ill probably rage if the four day restock event happens on the 26th, 27th, 28th or 29th because im camping on a mountain with no wifi



I'm so glad my camping trip is over
Let's hope we reach the target before that ;~;


----------



## Aronthaer

YO LETTER RESTOCK RN OMG




jk hahahahaha


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> YO LETTER RESTOCK RN OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk hahahahaha



you're evil >: (


----------



## N a t

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh ill probably rage if the four day restock event happens on the 26th, 27th, 28th or 29th because im camping on a mountain with no wifi



I love when you post negative comments about how evil the restocks are or how unlucky most people are, because your profile pic is just too perfect for it. That face says it all. Please never change, hun. xD


----------



## King Dorado

Now, with 24 hours of posts under our belts for data analysis, Imma say the projected date and time for the community reaching 6.5M posts, with confidence intervals factored in*, is next Wednesday night, the 18th of May.



*I don't know what confidence intervals are, but it sounds pretty cool whatever they are...


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> Now, with 24 hours of posts under our belts for data analysis, Imma say the projected date and time for the community reaching 6.5M posts, with confidence intervals factored in*, is next Wednesday night, the 18th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know what confidence intervals are, but it sounds pretty cool whatever they are...



I'd like for this to be true so I have plenty of time to raise bells. It is happening slowly but surely -0-


----------



## kikotoot

a confidence interval is a range in which you are (confidence level percent) confident the population mean or proportion (or slope) of something is contained within the interval using a sample and Z or T test depending on the case

Edit: AP Statistics exam today


----------



## Seroja

Hmm seems like we'll reach 6.5 mil posts in more than 10 days.


----------



## pandapples

King Dad said:


> Now, with 24 hours of posts under our belts for data analysis, Imma say the projected date and time for the community reaching 6.5M posts, with confidence intervals factored in*, is next Wednesday night, the 18th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know what confidence intervals are, but it sounds pretty cool whatever they are...



LOL sounds legit. I think there will be more posting activity over the weekend


----------



## jiny

Myuchuu said:


> I'm totally gonna buy one of those houses on the 4th day.



same! i want to buy all of them but idk if i'll have enough bells to buy them all at once lol


----------



## N a t

kianli said:


> same! i want to buy all of them but idk if i'll have enough bells to buy them all at once lol



I did the math. The exact total of all of the houses should be 604 at store price >.<


----------



## Araie

kianli said:


> same! i want to buy all of them but idk if i'll have enough bells to buy them all at once lol



I'm not sure that's even possible, considering how fast they go out of stock.


----------



## aleshapie

Araie said:


> I'm not sure that's even possible, considering how fast they go out of stock.



Agreed. I am purely speculating, but I am willing to bet that less than 20 people here (many inactive) actually have every single one.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> I'm not sure that's even possible, considering how fast they go out of stock.



If you already have certain ones, and plan to aim for getting specific ones out of the restock, you'll usually have a better chance at finishing the set


----------



## Venn

I just hope that I am fast enough to get something..


----------



## Aronthaer

Venice said:


> I just hope that I am fast enough to get something..



ikr? I'm so freakin' nervous, I want to snag something before it closes up.


----------



## N a t

OR I could be a total turd, snag like 6 of one letter, and trade the 5 duplicates for the other letters -_-


----------



## King Dorado

Bone Baby said:


> OR I could be a total turd, snag like 6 of one letter, and trade the 5 duplicates for the other letters -_-



phht, that's not being a turd at all.  everything goes in re-stocks!!


----------



## Aronthaer

here's a question: When you go to purchase something, in your cart it shows what you're purchasing and a number in a changeable dock. so, my question: If I change that number at checkout, will it change how many of that item I've bought? say I get 1 "no" letter in my cart, then change the number to five. if I have the TBT and the store has the stock, could I hypothetically get five, all at once?


----------



## Seroja

Aronthaer said:


> here's a question: When you go to purchase something, in your cart it shows what you're purchasing and a number in a changeable dock. so, my question: If I change that number at checkout, will it change how many of that item I've bought? say I get 1 "no" letter in my cart, then change the number to five. if I have the TBT and the store has the stock, could I hypothetically get five, all at once?



Ooh interesting question. Are you willing to test this hypothesis out with the cheap collectibles currently in shop?


----------



## Aronthaer

Seroja said:


> Ooh interesting question. Are you willing to test this hypothesis out with the cheap collectibles currently in shop?



gonna try it with tasty cakes.

(I like to keep them around to give out to people when I feel they deserve them anyhow)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Didn't work, added one to my cart and changed the quantity to 3, still only got one cake and was only charged for one. tried changing the number and refreshing, the field was set back to 1.

Strange they'd let you change the number if the function doesn't do anything though

- - - Post Merge - - -

next person to post gets a tasty cake


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> gonna try it with tasty cakes.
> 
> (I like to keep them around to give out to people when I feel they deserve them anyhow)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Didn't work, added one to my cart and changed the quantity to 3, still only got one cake and was only charged for one. tried changing the number and refreshing, the field was set back to 1.
> 
> Strange they'd let you change the number if the function doesn't do anything though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> next person to post gets a tasty cake



Thank you for taking one for the team and testing it


----------



## Aronthaer

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you for taking one for the team and testing it



No problemo  Enjoy your cake, I really don't need it anyhow.


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> No problemo  Enjoy your cake, I really don't need it anyhow.



XD I didn't even notice the end of that post, well thank you for the cake!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> gonna try it with tasty cakes.
> 
> (I like to keep them around to give out to people when I feel they deserve them anyhow)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Didn't work, added one to my cart and changed the quantity to 3, still only got one cake and was only charged for one. tried changing the number and refreshing, the field was set back to 1.
> 
> Strange they'd let you change the number if the function doesn't do anything though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> next person to post gets a tasty cake



 actually there is a way to get lots from the shop and keep it

that's how i got the double spellectables last halloween

not parting with my secret though sorrynotsorry


----------



## Aronthaer

Lucanosa said:


> actually there is a way to get lots from the shop and keep it
> 
> that's how i got the double spellectables last halloween
> 
> not parting with my secret though sorrynotsorry



... could some... monetary persuasion help, by any chance?

*hands wad of TBT under imaginary card table*


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> ... could some... monetary persuasion help, by any chance?
> 
> *hands wad of TBT under imaginary card table*



no because I haven't fully understood it or figured it out and I tried explaining it to someone but they had issues getting it to work... it does guarantee you get stuff from the restock but it doesn't always work :/

then again it might just be my crazy internet


----------



## Aronthaer

Lucanosa said:


> no because I haven't fully understood it or figured it out and I tried explaining it to someone but they had issues getting it to work... it does guarantee you get stuff from the restock but it doesn't always work :/
> 
> then again it might just be my crazy internet



probs your internet.


----------



## Cascade

When we are going to reach 6.5 posts?


----------



## Cadbberry

Candice said:


> When we are going to reach 6.5 posts?



People theorized on the 18th


----------



## uwuzumakii

Well I've theorized that due to the restock announced, the amount of posts per day will go up a little bit, so maybe like the 16th or 17th is my guess.


----------



## Aronthaer

BluePikachu47 said:


> Well I've theorized that due to the restock announced, the amount of posts per day will go up a little bit, so maybe like the 16th or 17th is my guess.



I factored that in and it still came out to the 18th for me.


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> I factored that in and it still came out to the 18th for me.



Unless if there is a crazy increase, factor in the threads like this that will be booming with activity and the fact Pink Carnations are selling like crazy since we just had the mothers day event.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Aronthaer said:


> I factored that in and it still came out to the 18th for me.



I don't know, I was just guessing.


----------



## Shinrai

O_O! Finally! Restocks! Hoping to get 1 or more of em! *-*


----------



## himeki

Bone Baby said:


> I love when you post negative comments about how evil the restocks are or how unlucky most people are, because your profile pic is just too perfect for it. That face says it all. Please never change, hun. xD



lmao it's the icon i use for everything since that one expression from on panel of a FE manga just sums up everything




btw nightmares you're making it out like I don't want to camping- I do lmao. Just would be annoying if the restocked were on those four days


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao it's the icon i use for everything since that one expression from on panel of a FE manga just sums up everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw nightmares you're making it out like I don't want to camping- I do lmao. Just would be annoying if the restocked were on those four days



I never said you didn't want to go m9


----------



## Amilee

why am i so broke tho


----------



## toadsworthy

still 20,000 posts to go, thats at least like 10 days, you guys have time


----------



## Coach

I hope at least 2 will fall on a weekend because otherwise I can't get any since I live in GMT time :/


----------



## ok.sean

omg May X can't get here soon enough I already put it in my calendar and everything


----------



## sej

Who else is aiming to get the yellow house 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I hope at least 2 will fall on a weekend because otherwise I can't get any since I live in GMT time :/



There's one at 8pm I think


----------



## Nightmares

Hoping someone will just gift me 1k and say "4 colectiblez!!1"


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> Hoping someone will just gift me 1k and say "4 colectiblez!!1"



I hope that too nightmares, most people are!


----------



## bubblemilktea

I need more TBT. ;-;


----------



## Nightmares

Omfg thanks for that TBT Aronthaer!!!


----------



## Aronthaer

Nightmares said:


> Omfg thanks for that TBT Aronthaer!!!



hahaha


----------



## Nightmares

Ahh what thank you too ok.sean??? Thank you so much omg!


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> hahaha



Aren't you just a sweetie :3


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well I'm going to miss out on this restock I only have 48TBT.


----------



## Nightmares

Tardis2016 said:


> Well I'm going to miss out on this restock I only have 48TBT.



Ripperoni 

Maybe you can sell some stuff quekk


----------



## Kirbystarship

Nightmares said:


> Ripperoni
> 
> Maybe you can sell some stuff quekk



I got to sell villagers I got to keep them nice and mormal to get the full price out of it.


----------



## Nightmares

Tardis2016 said:


> I got to sell villagers I got to keep them nice and mormal to get the full price out of it.



Yeah, sounds good 

Good luck m9


----------



## N a t

Everybody just has to work I've begun to put in actual physical effort for my bells I'm making art and selling all of these extra pokemon like please and thanks ya'll just needa be rich for like 2 days -0-


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> Everybody just has to work I've begun to put in actual physical effort for my bells I'm making art and selling all of these extra pokemon like please and thanks ya'll just needa be rich for like 2 days -0-



I tried to sell art, I failed very very much so


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Who else is aiming to get the yellow house
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's one at 8pm I think



I wanna get some house collectibles tbh


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> I tried to sell art, I failed very very much so



I'm doing surprisingly well, so I'm feeling unusually lucky this Friday the 13th. Only had 2 customers so far, but both made multiple purchases. If you two see this please know I am grateful an I lub chu, you guys are the people who encourage me to keep being an artist <3 ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I tried to sell art, I failed very very much so



Never gib up bb keep on tryin ;o; I beleeb in all artists they just have to tryyyyyyy


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> I'm doing surprisingly well, so I'm feeling unusually lucky this Friday the 13th. Only had 2 customers so far, but both made multiple purchases. If you two see this please know I am grateful an I lub chu, you guys are the people who encourage me to keep being an artist <3 ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Never gib up bb keep on tryin ;o; I beleeb in all artists they just have to tryyyyyyy



Well you are an amazing artist!


----------



## Kirbystarship

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, sounds good
> 
> Good luck m9



People don't like it when the villager changes their house and clothing.


----------



## Holla

I'd love to get some collectibles that I've never managed to see in stock. Just hope my slow internet allows me to get some before everyone snatches them up...


----------



## Cadbberry

Holla said:


> I'd love to get some collectibles that I've never managed to see in stock. Just hope my slow internet allows me to get some before everyone snatches them up...



Sometimes the slow internet helps, I know its helped me before some how


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> Well you are an amazing artist!



I'm certainly not the best, but I've been trying for years, so thank you so much for saying that ;o;


----------



## Heyden

It's gonna take like another 2 weeks at this rate


----------



## N e s s

i think this was done a little too early


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heyden said:


> It's gonna take like another 2 weeks at this rate


Nah man, it could take up to June.


----------



## Nightmares

Omg N e s s gave me a load of bells too???? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> Omg N e s s gave me a load of bells too???? Thank you so much!!



Haha, everyone loves to help you out Nightmares :3


----------



## shendere

Yeah it should take a while? ? I tried calculating and we have about 5,971,063 at the moment or somewhere around there


----------



## Aronthaer

shendere said:


> Yeah it should take a while? ? I tried calculating and we have about 5,971,063 at the moment or somewhere around there



if you look at the bottom of the forum it tells you the current post count. it's currently at 6,481,918.


----------



## King Dorado

Aronthaer said:


> if you look at the bottom of the forum it tells you the current post count. it's currently at 6,481,918.



not bad, that's about 9k posts laid down since Justin's announcement...


----------



## N a t

Omg I'll have enough to buy some houses, but I still don't have enough to just get a toy hammer instead... Oh well, I still raised a lot of bells


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> Sometimes the slow internet helps, I know its helped me before some how



I think my internet is why I have crazy good luck with restocks then LOL

since I've managed to be able to buy as much as I can afford with each, assuming I'm on when it happens, and my internet decides to randomly take a dump at the restock (which is pretty much every time)


----------



## shendere

Aronthaer said:


> if you look at the bottom of the forum it tells you the current post count. it's currently at 6,481,918.



Oh wow really?? I didn't see that.. hm weird, I just counted up the posts in each threads lmao


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

*To aid with post count*

The Bell tree gods have spoken, collectibles will come!


----------



## N a t

Omg Painchri is at 666 bells, USERS BEWARE, QUARANTINE, QUARANTINE


----------



## Trip

What am I going to buy with 24 tbt?


----------



## Gemstones

What do the items do aside from look pretty?


----------



## Cadbberry

Gemstones said:


> What do the items do aside from look pretty?



You can sell them for more tbt


----------



## estypest

Ooooh ! I always manage to miss restocks, so I mustnt forget this is going to happen sometime XD


----------



## Nightmares

Thanks Cad <3

You're the highest donater so far xD <3


----------



## strawberrywine

hopefully I'll have enough for a toy hammer, gotta start saving!


----------



## Heyden

WhiteCkaw said:


> hopefully I'll have enough for a toy hammer, gotta start saving!


i almost have enough for a apple! ^.~


----------



## Seroja

shendere said:


> Oh wow really?? I didn't see that.. hm weird, I just counted up the posts in each threads lmao



Gotta admire that dedication though.


----------



## Shinrai

Thinking whether to buy just a hammer, or spend the rest of my bells on Chocolate Cakes and Japanese letters.


----------



## skarmoury

So excited! Really hope I catch that Tree Japanese Letter collectible ; v; (or whatever you call it heh)


----------



## Alienfish

^Mori and yeah that green house (lol) is nice xD

i want idek hammer maybe but ya not too grumpy if i miss this x)


----------



## LilD

Posting to get closer,  it's going to be crazy!


----------



## cIementine

i really hope that the letters aren't released at 4am gmt !! if they are, i'll have to try and grab some fruits or a hammer instead.


----------



## JeffreyAC

If you don't really care for them and just want to make a "quick" return by reselling, then:







On day 1: Aim for Apples. And I wouldn't even bother with the cherry.

On day 3: Aim for Chocolate cakes. Don't even bother with the Toy Hammer.

On Day 4: Aim for ANY!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :O


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just want the teal letter and that's pretty much it. Gonna aim for another Mori, tho.


----------



## LethalLulu

Toy hammer > cake imo 
Percentage wise it's better, but youre making around 6k profit instead of 1k.


----------



## Aali

JeffreyAC said:


> If you don't really care for them and just want to make a "quick" return by reselling, then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On day 1: Aim for Apples. And I wouldn't even bother with the cherry.
> 
> On day 3: Aim for Chocolate cakes. Don't even bother with the Toy Hammer.
> 
> On Day 4: Aim for ANY!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :O



omg thank you this is so useful!


----------



## Kaiserin

Wish someone could be nice to send me tbt for the collectibles ;-;
Hopefully I can snag a fruit at least.


----------



## Aali

I'm really excited, I'm gonna try to get as many houses as I can, those seem to bring the most profit


----------



## JeffreyAC

LethalLulu said:


> Toy hammer > cake imo
> Percentage wise it's better, but youre making around 6k profit instead of 1k.



More choco cakes are restocked so better changes of actually making a profit. Hammers require a higher investment (not everyone has 1.5k). For most people choco cakes are the better option.


----------



## LethalLulu

JeffreyAC said:


> More choco cakes are restocked so better changes of actually making a profit. Hammers require a higher investment (not everyone has 1.5k). For most people choco cakes are the better option.



Yah, it depends on the user's situation.


----------



## Mints

Does anyone no how many more posts we need until we get to 6.5 mil?


----------



## King Dorado

Mints said:


> Does anyone no how many more posts we need until we get to 6.5 mil?



a little under 15k


----------



## JeffreyAC

Mints said:


> Does anyone no how many more posts we need until we get to 6.5 mil?



Front page, scroll all the way down... You can see the total there.


----------



## N a t

I made some donations and now I'm a little behind on bells. BUY MY STUFF! jk, but that'd be rad


----------



## Kaiserin

Posts 6,485,319
We're soooo close!


----------



## v0x

damn i dont have enough for a hammer


----------



## TheTangySkitty

15k LETS GO!


----------



## Cadbberry

TheTangySkitty said:


> 15k LETS GO!



Yeah, we can do this1


----------



## Stil

How many hammers are we expecting?


----------



## Aronthaer

Infinity said:


> How many hammers are we expecting?



u have enough >:-(


----------



## Aali

Infinity said:


> How many hammers are we expecting?



*stares at your 5 hammers* ...


----------



## gazea9r

Oh  my, everyone is so close to hitting that post goal.


----------



## Jacob

Infinity said:


> How many hammers are we expecting?



My guess would be 10 in total, 5 each restock
Maybe more but they were intended to be rare when they first released (that's also part of the reason they are 1,499 bells)

But maybe 12 now because of the sidebar extension, 6 each restock


----------



## Stil

Jacob said:


> My guess would be 10 in total, 5 each restock
> Maybe more but they were intended to be rare when they first released (that's also part of the reason they are 1,499 bells)
> 
> But maybe 12 now because of the sidebar extension, 6 each restock



Thank you for the reply. This answer makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Nightmares

Should I try and get a Toy Hammer? 
It's a lot of TBT doe


----------



## Kaiserin

I need tbt for the restock ;-;


----------



## Nightmares

Myuchuu said:


> I need tbt for the restock ;-;



Same omfg 

Rip us all


----------



## Stil

Nightmares said:


> Should I try and get a Toy Hammer?
> It's a lot of TBT doe



Dude, yes. Toy Hammers are awesome.


----------



## Nightmares

Infinity said:


> Dude, yes. Toy Hammers are awesome.



But idk...I could get a load of letters...or just 1 Hammer that I'll probably have trouble selling......but they're great...//cries over pixels


----------



## Aali

Myuchuu said:


> I need tbt for the restock ;-;



ikr I've noticed some (popular) shops have been getting 0 customers now, everyone is saving up for the restocks


----------



## Stil

Sadly I will not be partaking in the restock. I only want things below my hammers and I don't want two lines of them. Not only that but I'm hesitant on putting anything below my first line. I just think it looks better with 1x6. All personal preference though.


----------



## Shinrai

Around 14k more. Prolly, I wish I could get a full set of chocolate cakes, not for selling but for keeps. Or prolly a line of chocolate cakes then japanese letters below. I wish there's plenty of restock rather than people killing over each item and later on selling them at a high price.


----------



## Stil

Shinrai said:


> Around 14k more. Prolly, I wish I could get a full set of chocolate cakes, not for selling but for keeps. Or prolly a line of chocolate cakes then japanese letters below. I wish there's plenty of restock rather than people killing over each item and later on selling them at a high price.



Sadly this would break the market and then most collectibles would be worth no more than a Stale Cake


----------



## Mints

these new flowers and restocks are killing meeeee


----------



## Cadbberry

Mints said:


> these new flowers and restocks are killing meeeee



The carnations killed my bank account


----------



## Kaiserin

Wish someone would send me 1k.</3
I'll be forever grateful if I get my fav collectibles cause of it. Bet they'll be sold out though -_-;;


----------



## Aali

I'm aiming for the yellow house. CASH MONEY BIG MONEY


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> I'm aiming for the yellow house. CASH MONEY BIG MONEY



I am just hoping to get something XD


----------



## Nightmares

Myuchuu said:


> Wish someone would send me 1k.</3
> I'll be forever grateful if I get my fav collectibles cause of it. Bet they'll be sold out though -_-;;



No offence, but this is like the 5th time you've said this....it does suck for the poor peeps of TBT, but maybe you can do something to earn some bells? Maybe AC:NL items or art? Even posting and making threads is a good way to get TBT.


----------



## Shinrai

Infinity said:


> Sadly this would break the market and then most collectibles would be worth no more than a Stale Cake



I doubt. Adding 100 pcs of each wouldn't hurt, I think. Due to mainly the number of Bell Tree members have greatly increased over the time and secondly, not all people are active in posting thus there is not enough TBTs generated.


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> I am just hoping to get something XD



true XD I keep thinking to myself 'who are you kidding you aint getting anything XD'


----------



## Shinrai

Myuchuu said:


> Wish someone would send me 1k.</3
> I'll be forever grateful if I get my fav collectibles cause of it. Bet they'll be sold out though -_-;;



It's not easy to get 1k bells of from something here. Besides, you've got 1.5k post and prolly hidden collectibles so why not sell it and gain the bells you need for buying what you want?


----------



## Aali

I looked through my 10million collectables, it's all from Xmas before we learned you can't sell them 

ALL THAT WASTED TBT RIP ;-;


----------



## Shinrai

Aali said:


> I looked through my 10million collectables, it's all from Xmas before we learned you can't sell them
> 
> ALL THAT WASTED TBT RIP ;-;



Well, goes to show that too much of anything isn't really good. We still have time though, we can earn just enough to buy what we want at the shop by the time the restocks are dated.


----------



## Aali

Everyone prepare your 2 liter jugs and hoses! I'm not leaving my spot right before the restocks


----------



## Shinrai

Aali said:


> Everyone prepare your 2 liter jugs and hoses! I'm not leaving my spot right before the restocks



Easy there! It nowhere near the 6.5m post yet! You'll end up dry if you camp this early.


----------



## Mints

I swear, I'm going to have my tbt ready for the restocks, waiting patiently, and next thing I know everything is gone.


----------



## Heyden

everyone go home


----------



## Nightmares

Heyden said:


> everyone go home



How do you get so many items from restocks?? :/


----------



## Aronthaer

my goal is to nab the three rare fruits (1 or 2 per restock), a toy hammer and a chocolate cake, and a full set of houses (3 per restock.) Wish me luck.

Also those of you with no money I kinda want to help you but at the same time not helping means more riches 4 me so


----------



## Nightmares

Aronthaer said:


> my goal is to nab the three rare fruits (1 or 2 per restock), a toy hammer and a chocolate cake, and a full set of houses (3 per restock.) Wish me luck.
> 
> Also those of you with no money I kinda want to help you but at the same time not helping means more riches 4 me so



Thank you for donating so much TBT too me ^-^ <3


----------



## Sdj4148

All I want is a 'no' Japanese sign/house thingy


----------



## Venn

Mints said:


> I swear, I'm going to have my tbt ready for the restocks, waiting patiently, and next thing I know everything is gone.



This is how I'm feeling as well...


----------



## Sdj4148

How many posts do we have left anyway?


----------



## Cadbberry

Sdj4148 said:


> How many posts do we have left anyway?



14k I think


----------



## mother of all llamas

Didn't see this until now, I dream of a peach and pink letter..


----------



## Chrystina

Jacob said:


> My guess would be 10 in total, 5 each restock
> Maybe more but they were intended to be rare when they first released (that's also part of the reason they are 1,499 bells)
> 
> But maybe 12 now because of the sidebar extension, 6 each restock



5 each restock? That seems pretty high.

When I was around for the march restock, only 2 were each time.
Of course I'm still a nub (see: join date) so I'm not sure on the restocks before this year.


----------



## Aali

Aronthaer said:


> my goal is to nab the three rare fruits (1 or 2 per restock), a toy hammer and a chocolate cake, and a full set of houses (3 per restock.) Wish me luck.
> 
> Also those of you with no money I kinda want to help you but at the same time not helping means more riches 4 me so



That's nice of you but if you gave everyone tbt you wouldn't have a lot left XD


----------



## Aronthaer

Aali said:


> That's nice of you but if you gave everyone tbt you wouldn't have a lot left XD



truth


----------



## skarmoury

13k to go!!
My ABD's pretty much dry at this point because the flowers were so nice... *o*
In any case I'm still praying I get a mori letter or any two letters ~
(And the marketplace seems kinda dead at the moment, asides from a few small deals. o: )


----------



## Aali

skarmoury said:


> 13k to go!!
> My ABD's pretty much dry at this point because the flowers were so nice... *o*
> In any case I'm still praying I get a mori letter or any two letters ~
> (And the marketplace seems kinda dead at the moment, asides from a few small deals. o: )



everyone's preparing


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> everyone's preparing



everyone is posting trying to get bells


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well I have 221 TBT to work with in this restock.


----------



## Aali

Tardis2016 said:


> Well I have 221 TBT to work with in this restock.



It's not too late to earn tbt  I heard rumors that the restocks might start on the 18th


----------



## Heyden

c'mon ppl spam the basement


----------



## Cadbberry

Heyden said:


> c'mon ppl spam the basement



I am selling old adopts trying to earn money XD


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> I am selling old adopts trying to earn money XD



same haha, I have on (well 2 but they go together) left ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> same haha, I have on (well 2 but they go together) left ;-;



I have.... 137 left for sale XD


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> I have.... 137 left for sale XD



oh my gosh XD goodluck


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> oh my gosh XD goodluck



Thank you very much, all for that tbt grind


----------



## N a t

Depending on when the hammers start selling I might actually have enough to get one, and then I can do that little line up I wanted to do and omg I hope I can do it! >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh I'm so close only 480 bells to go I'm losin eeeet! IJEWFUWGWUQHUWQHF


----------



## cIementine

i'm hella determined to succeed in this restock because i usually fail miserably


----------



## v0x

Infinity said:


> How many hammers are we expecting?



6 million


----------



## cIementine

i'm looking to grab a hammer, an apple, and some house collectibles.


----------



## sej

All I want is a yellow house. I will fail miserably though lol


----------



## N a t

I think I may actually be able to afford a hammer, but if I could scrape together enough to get a hammer and a yellow house, hooo boyyyy. Yellow house is my first target on the house list, they'll be too hard to get later. -0-


----------



## sej

The posts are going up a lot quicker now aha


----------



## Mash

Let's get hyped and post a lot people!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Phantom R said:


> 6 million



more like 6 total


----------



## Stil

Im coming for those hammers. Hopefully I don't have work all day on restock.


----------



## Mash

10K left!  Let's post EVERYWHERE PEOPLE!


----------



## cIementine

let's kick that 6.5 million posts where it hurts, guys!


----------



## Kaiserin

6,490,099: At this Rate we'll have it by Tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## Trip

Myuchuu said:


> 6,490,099: At this Rate we'll have it by Tomorrow I'm guessing.



doubt it's going to be tomorrow.


----------



## f11

I'll giveaway  my pokeball if I get a hammer.


----------



## Kaiserin

Mayor.Trip said:


> doubt it's going to be tomorrow.





Myuchuu said:


> 6,490,099: At this Rate we'll have it by Tomorrow *I'm guessing.*



^^^


----------



## King Dorado

still on pace to hit the 6.5M milestone on Wednesday...

Justin's OP said restocks would occur a couple days afterwards, so if the milestone is Wednesday, who knows, restocks could crank up the next day, or, not until the weekend...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'ma coming for those trees.


----------



## Aronthaer

Crys said:


> I'll giveaway  my pokeball if I get a hammer.



If I get a Hammer, I'll trade you for it. Heck, I'll give you two if I can nab them.

- - - Post Merge - - -




We should totally have a summertime (end of school) festival. Maybe the prizes could be island fruit collectibles?


----------



## f11

Aronthaer said:


> If I get a Hammer, I'll trade you for it. Heck, I'll give you two if I can nab them.


i don't want your dirty hammers you heathen.


----------



## Kaiserin

Aronthaer said:


> If I get a Hammer, I'll trade you for it. Heck, I'll give you two if I can nab them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 172528View attachment 172529View attachment 172530View attachment 172531View attachment 172532View attachment 172533
> 
> We should totally have a summertime (end of school) festival. Maybe the prizes could be island fruit collectibles?



You Really are a good artist, I'll totally grab a Lemon if it does happen.


----------



## Aronthaer

Crys said:


> i don't want your dirty hammers you heathen.



u make me sad


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> If I get a Hammer, I'll trade you for it. Heck, I'll give you two if I can nab them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 172528View attachment 172529View attachment 172530View attachment 172531View attachment 172532View attachment 172533
> 
> We should totally have a summertime (end of school) festival. Maybe the prizes could be island fruit collectibles?



You forgot the coconuts and bamboo shoots 

But I would be so happy if there were more fruit collectibles released.
I've been waiting forever for them to be a thing


----------



## Zane

every1 trying to checkout during letter restock


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> every1 trying to checkout during letter restock



I think this more everyone waiting for a letter restock


----------



## uwuzumakii

Only about 9K more posts 'till they release the restock dates. Shouldn't take more than a few days.


----------



## Aali

I'm so excited!


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> Only about 9K more posts 'till they release the restock dates. Shouldn't take more than a few days.



People have been posting like mad


----------



## Cascade

i hope it's not on Tuesday :c


----------



## Stil

If somebody sells me a hammer I will stay offline for restock


----------



## Mura

We've had about 3500 posts today I think
I saw it yesterday around 10:00pm pst, and it said 489,xxx


----------



## Seroja

Murabito. said:


> We've had about 3500 posts today I think
> I saw it yesterday around 10:00pm pst, and it said 489,xxx



Yeah I think so. It's not gonna be too long from now at this rate.


----------



## N a t

All this wondering when we'll hit our post goal is giving me the heeby jeebies -_-


----------



## helloxcutiee

Aronthaer said:


> If I get a Hammer, I'll trade you for it. Heck, I'll give you two if I can nab them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 172528View attachment 172529View attachment 172530View attachment 172531View attachment 172532View attachment 172533
> 
> We should totally have a summertime (end of school) festival. Maybe the prizes could be island fruit collectibles?



Yes this needs to happen! I need the lemons.


----------



## Heyden

no more new collectibles for a while pls


----------



## Mura

okay, so I just checked the amount of posts.. It's 12:10am pst, rn, and we're at 6,493,106 posts. (And now there are about 20 posts made so far today.

Let's see how many posts we have today.. 
My guess is that we will reach 6.5mil posts in the next 40 - 48hrs


----------



## Shinrai

It's down to 7k more posts. How's everyone doing? I hope we can all get what we want when the restocks open. I still have to cover a lot of bells so that I can buy at least what I want and save the rest for other collectibles.


----------



## etsusho

Wow, so close. I prob won't be participating in the buying frenzy, so good luck to you guys! Hope everyone gets what they're looking for!


----------



## estypest

Anticipation, building! *watches post totals*


----------



## cosmylk

ohhh getting there o 3o


----------



## N a t

I just found out I might be in a hotel with questionable wifi during the restock, I really hope this doesn't ruin things fot me I've nearly raised enough for my hammer...


----------



## Aali

Bone Baby said:


> I just found out I might be in a hotel with questionable wifi during the restock, I really hope this doesn't ruin things fot me I've nearly raised enough for my hammer...



if you do earn enough you can send it may way Ill try to grab one for you


----------



## N a t

Aali said:


> if you do earn enough you can send it may way Ill try to grab one for you



Heh, we'll see! We still don't know the restock dates, and I don't remember what the hotel's wifi was like last time. Pretty sure we're staying in the same one we stayed at last year. Hopefully it won't be toooooo hard to get even with lame wifi? There won't be as many people with the bells ready to buy a hammer...

Anyways, thx mom! xD


----------



## Aali

Bone Baby said:


> Heh, we'll see! We still don't know the restock dates, and I don't remember what the hotel's wifi was like last time. Pretty sure we're staying in the same one we stayed at last year. Hopefully it won't be toooooo hard to get even with lame wifi? There won't be as many people with the bells ready to buy a hammer...
> 
> Anyways, thx mom! xD



I wonder if people will see this and think I'm like an actual mom. Pls don't hurt me I'm a junior in highschool XD


----------



## Aronthaer

Aali said:


> I wonder if people will see this and think I'm like an actual mom. Pls don't hurt me I'm a junior in highschool XD



Hahaha, I'm a sophomore.


----------



## N a t

Aali said:


> I wonder if people will see this and think I'm like an actual mom. Pls don't hurt me I'm a junior in highschool XD



I'M A FRESHMAN IN COLLEGE LMAO I'M OLDER THAN MY MOOOOOM ;;;D


----------



## Nightmares

Aronthaer said:


> Hahaha, I'm a sophomore.



I'm a.........person in senior school....


----------



## N a t

Hnnnnnng each day I grow closer to 1449 bells ;o;


----------



## Aali

Aronthaer said:


> Hahaha, I'm a sophomore.



Ok well first of all get rekt m9



Bone Baby said:


> I'M A FRESHMAN IN COLLEGE LMAO I'M OLDER THAN MY MOOOOOM ;;;D


 Second of all I hate you ;-;


And third of all I'm hyped we're gonna hit the post goal sooooon 



Nightmares said:


> I'm a.........person in senior school....



and fourth of all you're a nerd :3 nerds are awesome

I'm hungry


----------



## N a t

Aali said:


> Ok well first of all get rekt m9
> 
> 
> Second of all I hate you ;-;
> 
> 
> And third of all I'm hyped we're gonna hit the post goal sooooon
> 
> 
> 
> and fourth of all you're a nerd :3 nerds are awesome
> 
> I'm hungry


My mom don't lub me ;o;


----------



## Aali

Bone Baby said:


> My mom don't lub me ;o;



This is correct

child aboose


----------



## N a t

OMFG SOMEBODY JUSTY GAVE ME THE LAST 100 BELLS FOR NO REASON BEKBQLFGlfhILF


----------



## cIementine

Bone Baby said:


> Hnnnnnng each day I grow closer to 1449 bells ;o;



you did it!!


----------



## N a t

SOME ANGEL NAMED LIBRA GAVE THEM TO MEOMFG AHHGHGH THANK YOU MYSTERY PERSON, WHO RE YOUEVEN!? ;O;


----------



## ZetaFunction

I really hope they restock an actually decent amount of fruit and toy hammers and not just 5 of each :/


----------



## Libra

Bone Baby said:


> SOME ANGEL NAMED LIBRA GAVE THEM TO MEOMFG AHHGHGH THANK YOU MYSTERY PERSON, WHO RE YOUEVEN!? ;O;



Not everyday I get called an angel, LOL. But you're very welcome. Good luck with the restock! ^_^


----------



## N a t

Libra said:


> Not everyday I get called an angel, LOL. But you're very welcome. Good luck with the restock! ^_^



If you need anything let me know! I'll try my best to pay you back for this generosity! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I really hope they restock an actually decent amount of fruit and toy hammers and not just 5 of each :/



I think it'll be an okay amount, and because they aren't super cheap, there may be less of a problem buying them. Less lag and competition. I think the other hammer hunters and I will probably be okay! There aren't a ton a people with the bells for a hammer right now ;_; I think. Unless they're hiding them in the bank lol


----------



## Seroja

Bone Baby said:


> If you need anything let me know! I'll try my best to pay you back for this generosity! ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll be an okay amount, and because they aren't super cheap, there may be less of a problem buying them. Less lag and competition. I think the other hammer hunters and I will probably be okay! There aren't a ton a people with the bells for a hammer right now ;_; I think. Unless they're hiding them in the bank lol



I think the veteran resellers will be your biggest rival. I don't see why they won't hoard as many toy hammers as they can to resell later but I may be wrong.


----------



## N a t

Seroja said:


> I think the veteran resellers will be your biggest rival. I don't see why they won't hoard as many toy hammers as they can to resell later but I may be wrong.



You aren't wrong! It's all up to luck now, and if I get there early I may have a chance. Plus, everything will be restocked twice I think, just on their given restock day.


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> Ok well first of all get rekt m9
> 
> 
> Second of all I hate you ;-;
> 
> 
> And third of all I'm hyped we're gonna hit the post goal sooooon
> 
> 
> 
> and fourth of all you're a nerd :3 nerds are awesome
> 
> I'm hungry



Huehuehue thanks


----------



## sej

I searched up refreshing so I could post a meme about refreshing (obviously for the restocks) and I found this and I cannot stop laughing


----------



## LethalLulu

Imma buy all the hammers in the shop B))))


----------



## sej

LethalLulu said:


> Imma buy all the hammers in the shop B))))



go away B)


----------



## LethalLulu

Sej said:


> go away B)



No B)


----------



## Seroja

Going to bed now guys please I beg you don't reach 6.5mil posts without me. Wait till I wake up okay goodnight.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> Imma buy all the hammers in the shop B))))



;_; Y tho


----------



## Aali

I'm afraid rich users and gonna buy all of certain items

And then sell them to people for profit. 

Like, I'm only buying to resell, but I don't plan to buy them all/most of them


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aali said:


> I'm afraid rich users and gonna buy all of certain items
> 
> And then sell them to people for profit.
> 
> Like, I'm only buying to resell, but I don't plan to buy them all/most of them



Same

Like, LethalLulu will probably buy all the hammers and just keep them hidden in her inventory because no one will want to buy a hammer for 10k tbt from her smh

Pray to jubs a large amount of hammers come to us so the rich become poor and the poor may become rich ;-;


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> ;_; Y tho



I'm not actually being serious.  I thought the over exaggerated emote would make that obvious lol.  

In reality, there's absolutely no way I'd be able to buy them all.  There's too much competition.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Same
> 
> Like, LethalLulu will probably buy all the hammers and just keep them hidden in her inventory because no one will want to buy a hammer for 10k tbt from her smh
> 
> Pray to jubs a large amount of hammers come to us so the rich become poor and the poor may become rich ;-;



That's simply a shame, isn't it?
Too bad all the hammers I had were listed for 7.5k, but ok, friend.


----------



## cIementine

it's going to be like a stampede of members ripping out each other's flesh to get the last yellow letter/toy hammer/apple


----------



## LethalLulu

pumpkins said:


> it's going to be like a stampede of members ripping out each other's flesh to get the last yellow letter/toy hammer/apple



Yah, yellow letter is going to be brutal haha.


----------



## sej

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, yellow letter is going to be brutal haha.



I will actually cry tears of joy when if I get it


----------



## LethalLulu

Sej said:


> I will actually cry tears of joy when if I get it


Same!  Good luck c:


----------



## N a t

I'm kinda relieved I have enough for a hammer now. If I had gotten a letter instead it would've sucked not having a complete set for the next like billion years xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> I'm not actually being serious.  I thought the over exaggerated emote would make that obvious lol.
> 
> In reality, there's absolutely no way I'd be able to buy them all.  There's too much competition.


I thought it was to show how evil you were being :x


----------



## Stil

All of this hammer talk is getting me excited.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> I thought it was to show how evil you were being :x



Buying something that is fair game for _anyone_ to buy is "evil"?  If I were cheating or botting, then yah, that's pretty nasty.  I can get as many as I want fair and square.  Then what I do with them is also 100% my discretion.  If I wanna give them to my friends, I'll do that.  If I want to let them sit and rot in my inventory, I'll do that to.


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> All of this hammer talk is getting me excited.



stfu amigo you have like 6 already

bahah just gunna grab a popcorn and watch the fight later on lol


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> Buying something that is fair game for _anyone_ to buy is "evil"?  If I were cheating or botting, then yah, that's pretty nasty.  I can get as many as I want fair and square.  Then what I do with them is also 100% my discretion.  If I wanna give them to my friends, I'll do that.  If I want to let them sit and rot in my inventory, I'll do that to.



I'm not saying you couldn't, and there wouldn't be any way to stop someone from doing this. Never said it was unfair either. It is all fair, and it's not rule breaking, it's just not nice to the users who want just one to display because they like it. That's all I'm sayin 

I'm not trying to sound like a whiner, or a spoil sport though. If I don't get one I'd be disappointed, and I'd be even more disappointed to know that I could've had one of the collectibles that other users hoard tons of. However, that's how things work, and I'd just have to get over it.


----------



## Stil

lol Moko, You best be sharing that popcorn!
 If anybody snags a hammer and want to sell it right away please PM me!! I will buy it! I only have enough for one though.


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> I'm afraid rich users and gonna buy all of certain items
> 
> And then sell them to people for profit.
> 
> Like, I'm only buying to resell, but I don't plan to buy them all/most of them



Sammee oh my gosh ;-;


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not saying you couldn't, and there wouldn't be any way to stop someone from doing this. Never said it was unfair either. It is all fair, and it's not rule breaking, it's just not nice to the users who want just one to display because they like it. That's all I'm sayin


That's not evil, though.  I'm going to go 110% on this restock.  I love these, they're fun, and I have a lot of options with what I can do with any loot I manage to pick up.  I was actually considering having a massive giveaway, but now I'm reconsidering it, seeing how many nasty comments have been directed towards me.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> I'm not saying you couldn't, and there wouldn't be any way to stop someone from doing this. Never said it was unfair either. It is all fair, and it's not rule breaking, it's just not nice to the users who want just one to display because they like it. That's all I'm sayin


That's not evil, though.  I'm going to go 110% on this restock.  I love these, they're fun, and I have a lot of options with what I can do with any loot I manage to pick up.  I was actually considering having a massive giveaway, but now I'm reconsidering it, seeing how many nasty comments have been directed towards me.


----------



## ZetaFunction

LethalLulu said:


> That's not evil, though.  I'm going to go 110% on this restock.  I love these, they're fun, and I have a lot of options with what I can do with any loot I manage to pick up.  I was actually considering having a massive giveaway, but now I'm reconsidering it, seeing how many nasty comments have been directed towards me.



She's not calling you evil, she's just saying that those who want more to inflate/store forever is kinda rude towards those who just want one to be proud of displaying, or those who want one to finish a collection, goal, or gift to a friend.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> That's not evil, though.  I'm going to go 110% on this restock.  I love these, they're fun, and I have a lot of options with what I can do with any loot I manage to pick up.  I was actually considering having a massive giveaway, but now I'm reconsidering it, seeing how many nasty comments have been directed towards me.



I wasn't trying to be rude. I consider a lot of this all just a bunch of fun and games. I'm not a confrontational person, unless I have to defend something or someone, so I'm sorry if I upset you or anything. My comments weren't meant to be taken literally or as insults. Please don't let me ruin somebody else's chances at winning something in one of your giveaways though. Let everyone else participate, and the people who deserve to win something should get the chance to do so. I just won't participate if I'm not deserving of it or if I wronged you in some way.


----------



## LethalLulu

Lucanosa said:


> She's not calling you evil, she's just saying that those who want more to inflate/store forever is kinda rude towards those who just want one to be proud of displaying, or those who want one to finish a collection, goal, or gift to a friend.



"I thought it was to show how evil you were being :x "
'Nuff said lol

But I want to do the same.  Why is it only rude if I do it?


----------



## Nightmares

LethalLulu said:


> "I thought it was to show how evil you were being :x "
> 'Nuff said lol
> 
> But I want to do the same.  Why is it only rude if I do it?



They're saying if you buy loads of them, not just one


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude. I consider a lot of this all just a bunch of fun and games. I'm not a confrontational person, unless I have to defend something or someone, so I'm sorry if I upset you or anything. My comments weren't meant to be taken literally or as insults. Please don't let me ruin somebody else's chances at winning something in one of your giveaways though. Let everyone else participate, and the people who deserve to win something should get the chance to do so. I just won't participate if I'm not deserving of it or if I wronged you in some way.



Thanks, I appreciate this.  Naw, I'll be sure to make it fair game if I do it.  I don't want to be baised because someone shared their opinion, even if it wasn't done in the best way possible.  I wasn't offended, but it disappoints me to see so many people be upset at me just because I want to participate in the restock as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> They're saying if you buy loads of them, not just one



Most of the time, at least in the past, I end up buying a ton more than expected because of lag anyway.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> Thanks, I appreciate this.  Naw, I'll be sure to make it fair game if I do it.  I don't want to be baised because someone shared their opinion, even if it wasn't done in the best way possible.  I wasn't offended, but it disappoints me to see so many people be upset at me just because I want to participate in the restock as well.



I'm sorry you've been disappointed. Unfortunately some people won't get that it's a joke, or may just be fed up with trying and trying to get the same items only to have their attempts thwarted by veterans. I simply didn't understand that it was a joke when you first posted it, but everything's been cleared up, and even if you'd been serious there wouldn't have been any hard feelings.
Everyone here is too nice for me to dislike anyone. I haven't met a bad user yet, and I don't think I will to be honest. Even the collectible hoarders are friendly and kind people lol. I'm glad we've made amends though


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> lol Moko, You best be sharing that popcorn!
> If anybody snags a hammer and want to sell it right away please PM me!! I will buy it! I only have enough for one though.



ahaha anytime m8 i be saving for june man


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> I'm sorry you've been disappointed. Unfortunately some people won't get that it's a joke, or may just be fed up with trying and trying to get the same items only to have their attempts thwarted by veterans. I simply didn't understand that it was a joke when you first posted it, but everything's been cleared up, and even if you'd been serious there wouldn't have been any hard feelings.
> Everyone here is too nice for me to dislike anyone. I haven't met a bad user yet, and I don't think I will to be honest. Even the collectible hoarders are friendly and kind people lol. I'm glad we've made amends though


I guess I'm too used to reddit/Gaia where the culture is very different.  If I posted what I did there, no one would take it seriously.  
I am a really friendly person, I just speak my mind when it is on a subject I care a lot about or am passionate about.  I guess you can say I'm defensive.  And about bad users, they're definitely out there.  You can also catch someone on a bad day.


----------



## Aali

If someone did buy all of one item and let it sit in their inventory ...

Dude, that would be a d*** move


----------



## sej

LethalLulu said:


> Same!  Good luck c:


Thank you! You too!


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> I guess I'm too used to reddit/Gaia where the culture is very different.  If I posted what I did there, no one would take it seriously.
> I am a really friendly person, I just speak my mind when it is on a subject I care a lot about or am passionate about.  I guess you can say I'm defensive.  And about bad users, they're definitely out there.  You can also catch someone on a bad day.



While I'm both a member of reddit and Gaia, I don't do nearly as much there, so I wouldn't know. You seem like a very refined and genuine person though. You're obviously a very nice person too since you mentioned a giveaway earlier lol. I've supposedly run into someone on a bad day around here, and they apologized for being rude, but the funny thing is that I didn't even realize their comment was meant to be, well, unfriendly towards me! Their comment wasn't insulting or anything. I can believe that there are bad users here, they're everywhere online, but I haven't met any here yet, and the majority of the community is like your best friend 24/7.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> While I'm both a member of reddit and Gaia, I don't do nearly as much there, so I wouldn't know. You seem like a very refined and genuine person though. You're obviously a very nice person too since you mentioned a giveaway earlier lol. I've supposedly run into someone on a bad day around here, and they apologized for being rude, but the funny thing is that I didn't even realize their comment was meant to be, well, unfriendly towards me! Their comment wasn't insulting or anything. I can believe that there are bad users here, they're everywhere online, but I haven't met any here yet, and the majority of the community is like your best friend 24/7.


Giveaways =/= being nice at all.  I never believed that, lol.  Each to their own, though.  I could be the biggest ass ever, but do everything in my life for charity.  That doesn't justify me being a terrible human being.  Similarly, I could be greedy as hell, never share anything and be the nicest person on the internet.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> Giveaways =/= being nice at all.  I never believed that, lol.  Each to their own, though.  I could be the biggest ass ever, but do everything in my life for charity.  That doesn't justify me being a terrible human being.  Similarly, I could be greedy as hell, never share anything and be the nicest person on the internet.



That's the thing though. I dunno if everyone believes this, but you can still be you, and be different depending on your environment. This environment brings out the best in me IMO! I like to think I'm a nice person irl, but I can actually be absolutely horrible at times. My brother and I are actually very vicious towards one another, but I think I may be meaner than him. >> I don't ever feel bad about it either. I'm also not much of a people person irl. People irl make me kind of nervous, but everything here is so relaxing.


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> That's the thing though. I dunno if everyone believes this, but you can still be you, and be different depending on your environment. This environment brings out the best in me IMO! I like to think I'm a nice person irl, but I can actually be absolutely horrible at times. My brother and I are actually very vicious towards one another, but I think I may be meaner than him. >> I don't ever feel bad about it either. I'm also not much of a people person irl. People irl make me kind of nervous, but everything here is so relaxing.


How old are you and your brother?  I didn't used to get along great with my brother, but lately we've been extremely good friends.  It's also helped him be more social because I have a handful of friends I'll invite over, and he'll hang out with them, too.


----------



## Jacob

I'm excited to see who gets the yellow houses


----------



## Aali

Jacob said:


> I'm excited to see who gets the yellow houses



I'm gonna try to get some to sell, maybe 2 or 3 if I'm lucky


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> How old are you and your brother?  I didn't used to get along great with my brother, but lately we've been extremely good friends.  It's also helped him be more social because I have a handful of friends I'll invite over, and he'll hang out with them, too.



Well we're still living in the same household. I'm turning 19 soon, and he's going to be 16 I believe. It's probably expected tat we don't get along, because we're both still fairly young, but I don't think it's just about age. I've never liked my brother, even when we got along. I know him well enough that I know that I dislike him or even hate him as a person. He just has a lot of qualities that I can't stand. :s


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> Well we're still living in the same household. I'm turning 19 soon, and he's going to be 16 I believe. It's probably expected tat we don't get along, because we're both still fairly young, but I don't think it's just about age. I've never liked my brother, even when we got along. I know him well enough that I know that I dislike him or even hate him as a person. He just has a lot of qualities that I can't stand. :s



Hm, that's a shame.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> Hm, that's a shame.



I suppose it is, family is very important, but even when he learns to act like an adult, I probably won't want to be around him much unless he makes some changes. As much as I'm enjoying talking, I have to run out now. My car needs tags -o-


----------



## King Dorado

under 6k posts to go to reach the forum target!!


----------



## Stil

woo hoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

hurray for post quality!


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> under 6k posts to go to reach the forum target!!



Wow we are going nuts with posting


----------



## LethalLulu

Cadbberry said:


> Wow we are going nuts with posting



Awesome!  I have actually been taking part in basement games, which could help with quick thinking and improvisation.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> Awesome!  I have actually been taking part in basement games, which could help with quick thinking and improvisation.



Haha I have been playing basement games too, but more silly ones


----------



## Heyden

help spam basement pls!!1


----------



## uwuzumakii

Only about 5.5K posts left. C'mon guys! We can do it!


----------



## Aali

Hype is real

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hopefully we will get there soon


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope so but restocks will end up on school days sadly


----------



## N a t

Hnnnnnnng wew so close! I'm still so excited I can't believe I was able to scrape together enough for a hammer I've never owned so much btb at once before *-*


----------



## Chelsaurus

Why does the time have to be at such awkward times!!! I have work and the other time I'm in bed!!! 
*cries*


----------



## sej

I have a question and I would be very grateful if someone would answer

What times are the restocks for GMT? 

PS I can read the OP but I don't really understand it


----------



## N a t

Sej said:


> I have a question and I would be very grateful if someone would answer
> 
> What times are the restocks for GMT?
> 
> PS I can read the OP but I don't really understand it



I believe it's saying that each day the first restock will be at 8 PM, and then there will be a second restock that contains the same items as the restock prior to it, at 4 am the next day. Ex: Restock of apples at 8 pm GMT on May 18th. The next restock of apples will be at 4 am on May 19th GMT. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Kaiserin

6,495,085
Just stalking the forum count, haha.


----------



## Mash

5k posts left!  Let's get posting people!


----------



## uwuzumakii

NO! DON'T POST! I still need to scrape together some BTB so I can afford more houses!


----------



## N a t

Holy crap we are real close now. I will either end up on the way home or a day away from home on the Hammer restock I think. I'm gonna have to text my 3G and pick between data or wifi just for that one time... Ya'll better wish me luck! I've been scrounging these bells and I wasn't given tips or donations just to fail! >.< Don't let it be in vain!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> NO! DON'T POST! I still need to scrape together some BTB so I can afford more houses!



Rip fam, you can do it. The house restock isn't till the last day anyways, and the restocks won't begin for a couple of days after we hit the 6.5 mark! You still have time even if we blow up the forum  I beeleeb in chu.


----------



## Seroja

According to my time the restocks will be at 3am/11am. I've decided not to sleep, go me!


----------



## King Dorado

Seroja said:


> According to my time the restocks will be at 3am/11am. I've decided not to sleep, go me!



No... Sleep... til Reeeeeeee-Stocks!!!


----------



## N a t

Seroja said:


> According to my time the restocks will be at 3am/11am. I've decided not to sleep, go me!



If you know you can wake up to an alarm, why not sleep, wake up like an hour or 30 minutes before each one, and sleep in between? I got lucky and won't have to stay up all night. I feel bad for you guys ;l

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know waking up to alarms is dreadful, but I thought it might help ya. Sleep is important, and if I had a ton of extra btb I'd try and snag some stuff for my friends whose restocks will take place at bad times. I don't think I'll have enough for anything except a hammer tho


----------



## Seroja

Imagine staying up till 3am and then less than a second later find every single collectibles to be sold out. Rip.


Edit: That's really sweet of youuu. I can't take the risk because I don't trust myself. I'm a heavy sleeper. I'll be like, **** the restocks! Anyway, I think I'll go to bed at 8pm and wake up at 12am.


----------



## N a t

Seroja said:


> Imagine staying up till 3am and then less than a second later find every single collectibles to be sold out. Rip.
> 
> 
> Edit: That's really sweet of youuu. I can't take the risk because I don't trust myself. I'm a heavy sleeper. I'll be like, **** the restocks! Anyway, I think I'll go to bed at 8pm and wake up at 12am.



That's probably your best bet then! Get as much rest earlier in the day. Best of luck > (This face is supposed to look determined, does this look determined or evil?)


----------



## Aali

Sleep? Who needs sleep when you have restocks?

Right?

*
RIGHT?!*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cosmylk

oh so close. Loving timezones it's only 10:34am here ; ^;


----------



## N a t

About 4400 posts to goooooo~


----------



## Stil

I have juuuust enough for a toy hammer from the shop.


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> I have juuuust enough for a toy hammer from the shop.



Are ya gonna try and get a whole 12 one day? That'd be a crazy line up omg. That's a whole lot of bells to HAMMER out 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Congrazzles on getting that hammer today too! I was like holy cow, you got it like 2 mins after I wished you luck *-*


----------



## Aronthaer

If I ever manage to nab several hammers from the shop would you trade me for your pokeball


----------



## Stil

Aronthaer said:


> If I ever manage to nab several hammers from the shop would you trade me for your pokeball


Get me 4 hammers and we will talk 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Are ya gonna try and get a whole 12 one day? That'd be a crazy line up omg. That's a whole lot of bells to HAMMER out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Congrazzles on getting that hammer today too! I was like holy cow, you got it like 2 mins after I wished you luck *-*



My overall goal is 11 hammers and a Pokeball.


----------



## King Dorado

I wonder if the person who makes the 6,500,00th post wins some kind of prize...


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> I wonder if the person who makes the 6,500,00th post wins some kind of prize...



Now that's a thought. I wish it'll be me.


----------



## Trip

Wow we're getting really close.


----------



## aleshapie

King Dad said:


> I wonder if the person who makes the 6,500,00th post wins some kind of prize...



I am highly doubtful...


----------



## Aronthaer

post number 6,500,000 should get a Pokeball

also holy crap Justin's viewing the thread right now


----------



## King Dorado

so why do the numbers assigned to our actual posts already exceed 6500000???


----------



## Aronthaer

Haiiii Justiiiinnnn

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> so why do the numbers assigned to our actual posts already exceed 6500000???



The woods and other boards that don't count towards post total probably.


----------



## King Dorado

this is post #6521154, for example...


----------



## Aronthaer

Justin give me a pokeball plz thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk


----------



## King Dorado

here is the post bearing assigned number 6500000:

post by Xine

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe the discrepancy is from posts deleted by the mods for rules violations etc....


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> here is the post bearing assigned number 6500000:
> 
> post by Xine



Well then technically then Xine has post 65000000


----------



## Aronthaer

Justin's just lurking and it's worrying me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Juuuuuuuuuustttttttttttinnnnn.... arrrrrrrreeee uuuuuuuuuuuuu theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwweeeeee Juuuuusssssssssttttiwnnnnn?


----------



## Karminny

YAS A POKEBALL WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Aali

Aronthaer said:


> Justin's just lurking and it's worrying me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Juuuuuuuuuustttttttttttinnnnn.... arrrrrrrreeee uuuuuuuuuuuuu theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwweeeeee Juuuuusssssssssttttiwnnnnn?



*holds up 2 toy hammers and forms a cross* JUSTIN BE GONE! JUSTIN BE GONE!


----------



## Aronthaer

Aali said:


> *holds up 2 toy hammers and forms a cross* JUSTIN BE GONE! JUSTIN BE GONE!



it worked


----------



## Paperboy012305

He's back again.


----------



## Aronthaer

Paperboy012305 said:


> He's back again.



JUSTIN WHAT DOST THOU WANT WITH US


----------



## Paperboy012305

We all want to know, tell us now!


----------



## Aronthaer

We just broke 6,496,000! (literally, when I checked it said 6,496,001). Keep up the great work, 4k to go!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Justin left again...


----------



## Cadbberry

just 4k more posts, we can do this guys!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm positive it'll be 6,500,000 when I sleep. I'll be shocked if reached that when I get the time to come back online.


----------



## Aronthaer

JUSTIN'S BACK

WHAT DOST THOU REQUIRE OF YOUR FOLLOWERS


----------



## N a t

He's not the mod the Bell Tree wants, he's the mod the Bell Tree needs...


 HE'S J-J-J-J-J-JUS-JUST-JUSTINNNNN!


----------



## Mellyjan3

Woooott


----------



## Aronthaer

man, ever since I saw Justin lurking I've been refreshing the store on the off-chance there was a surprise restock... just wasted two hours of my life smh


----------



## N a t

Aronthaer said:


> man, ever since I saw Justin lurking I've been refreshing the store on the off-chance there was a surprise restock... just wasted two hours of my life smh



I wouldn't hold my breath for a surprise restock. Even if there was one, somebody would've said something shortly after whether it was a mod or a passerby. It wouldn't keep quiet for more than 3 minutes I bet. :x


----------



## Trip

Surprise restocks are a myth


----------



## JeffreyAC

Since there is a "couple" days waiting, hopefully they'll start on thursday, that way I'll have a shot a both restocks on the better days (3 and 4).


----------



## Piezahummy

3000 posts separe us from the restock . I just want a peach lol .


----------



## Zane

last time i had a shot at a full house set was in 2014, justin I'm trusting you to stock 10000 of each letter this time


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> last time i had a shot at a full house set was in 2014, justin I'm trusting you to stock 10000 of each letter this time



yeah same and more hammers those prices are way off bruh.


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahhhh so nervous, we can do this guys, just a little further, maybe by the end of today or tomorrow morning


----------



## Alienfish

damn i need to make sure i get the popcorn in time ;D

and yeah you guys are doing good, we need a ****poster group


----------



## ZetaFunction

Oh jeez, I hope the restocks don't begin tomorrow because I'll be out in town all afternoon

and I don't want to lowkey steal wi-fi over rare pixel-squares


----------



## Aali

Less than 3k posts!

 LEEEEEEEEEEEEETS DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DIS KOBS!


----------



## Alienfish

no restock this weekend please im gonna be busy until sunday afternoon lol :/


----------



## Aronthaer

Dear mods,

please restock while everyone else with TBT is away.

thanks.


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> Dear mods,
> 
> please restock while everyone else with TBT is away.
> 
> thanks.



Hahaha you wish


----------



## Aali

Dear everyone,

Just give me all the yellow houses 


Thanks


----------



## Nightmares

Dear peeps,

donute  lotz uv tbtt 2 me it wil be 4 givway not retsock I sware

Thanks!! ^~^


----------



## ZetaFunction

donate to me tho plx I'm poor af and I jav a massive collectible wishlist
<3 all donations will be reciprocated w/ *LOVE*


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh my goodness I just hit 14k posts!


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> donate to me tho plx I'm poor af and I jav a massive collectible wishlist
> <3 all donations will be reciprocated w/ *LOVE*



Dude, your collectibles are worth like 100k :^)


----------



## ZetaFunction

Nightmares said:


> Dude, your collectibles are worth like 100k :^)



Shhh, no one needs to know about my dragon-hoard

and it's like 40k-50k, but after the restock and inflation it'll probably be 100k otl


----------



## p e p p e r

under 3k to go? let's do this!


----------



## Aali

Lucanosa said:


> donate to me tho plx I'm poor af and I jav a massive collectible wishlist
> <3 all donations will be reciprocated w/ *LOVE*



Sell some collectables m8

Plot donatez to meh cause thankz m9s


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> Shhh, no one needs to know about my dragon-hoard
> 
> and it's like 40k-50k, but after the restock and inflation it'll probably be 100k otl



Zomfgzgzgzh!!!!11! How did you even get them all xD


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aali said:


> Sell some collectables m8
> 
> Plot donatez to meh cause thankz m9s



wat



Nightmares said:


> Zomfgzgzgzh!!!!11! How did you even get them all xD



stalking giveaway threads, stalking during restocks, taking advantage of people, cheap sales, etc.


----------



## Aali

I GOT 0 BELLS GOR BEING THE "baest mom" 
THIS IS WHAT DREAMS ARE MADE OF


----------



## Vizionari

3k to go, guys, keep it up!


----------



## LethalLulu

lol I have like 200k in collectibles oops


----------



## sej

LethalLulu said:


> lol I have like 200k in collectibles oops



gimme all of them thx


----------



## ZetaFunction

LethalLulu said:


> lol I have like 200k in collectibles oops



u said u were gonna host a giveaway earlier because u have so much

so

will u


----------



## mogyay

i'm working wed + thurs, if people could kindly stop posting that would be nice


----------



## Aronthaer

LethalLulu said:


> lol I have like 200k in collectibles oops



will trade soul for pixel squares







Give something to your Flight Rising apprentice


----------



## LethalLulu

Lucanosa said:


> u said u were gonna host a giveaway earlier because u have so much
> 
> so
> 
> will u


Woah I never said that.  I said I wanted to have a giveaway, not because I have so much.  I want to have one because it's fun.  I'm only having a giveaway based on what I grab at restocks.  Everything else I worked damn hard for lol.  But I'll probably throw in halloween collectibles and stuff because I have too many of those.

Also it will be more of a giveaway and contest.  I have a bunch of ideas I'd like to implement, but I will definitely be including an art contest.  Other things I'll include are writing contests, guessing games, etc.  I will definitely have easy ones that all you need to do is post one thing (I'll come up with that later) and you get an entry.  I want this to be big, so there's gonna be a lot of planning for it, so don't hold your breath xD


----------



## Invisible again

WE'RE ALMOST THEREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

P.S. I feel like I'm gonna be one of those people whose luck will run out when trying to buy something good.


----------



## N a t

Wowza, stopped by for a short check in, and ee made some serious post progress. I've still got a couple of hours in this car doe. Later taters ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, i'm back. And its not 6,500,000 posts yet. It will be soon, though.


----------



## Fleshy

2,000 to go!!


----------



## LethalLulu

We are very close!  I'll be helping tonight probably.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> We are very close!  I'll be helping tonight probably.



Oh yes, you will  Miss 200k in collectibles XD


----------



## Chelsaurus

Its so close. Really hope I bag myself some collectibles- I always fail
Cry


----------



## Vizionari

We'll probably reach 6.5 million by tonight


----------



## Mellyjan3

I rlly want to buy a few blue houses :0


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> We'll probably reach 6.5 million by tonight



rip a few days being weekend


----------



## Kirito

Cant wait until this restock, so I can buy and resell everything! wahahaha!!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Cant we just start


----------



## Sdj4148

I wanted a collectible but I might just not even try, neither time is good for me. One is while I'm at school and the other when I'm supposed to be asleep. Plus I doubt I'd even get one


----------



## Chelsaurus

comment on a load of stuff?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like this


----------



## ZetaFunction

please please please let the restocks begin on thursday and not wednesday

people, stop posting!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus

sorry!


----------



## uwuzumakii

There's only about 2K posts left! C'mon people! We can do it! Also, tysm Bone! I got mah BTB cuz u beeleebed in me. I <3 CHU FAM!!!


----------



## King Dorado

now less than 1,780 posts to go to reach the community milestone goal...

at this rate, 6.5M will be achieved about 8 hours from now...


----------



## Chelsaurus

WOOOOOoooo
will the 1st day of restocks happen the same day or will it be a few days later?


----------



## King Dorado

hmmm, the pace seems to be accelerating, even now...
may only take 3 or 4 more hours...


----------



## Chelsaurus

woooooooooo


----------



## DaCoSim

Hoping to earn enough and have fast enough fingers for a teal house for my blue line up!!! I need to post and get off my highly addictive phone game


----------



## aleshapie

DaCoSim said:


> Hoping to earn enough and have fast enough fingers for a teal house for my blue line up!!! I need to post and get off my highly addictive phone game &#55357;&#56847;



Yeah...ummm. Sorry about that! not sorry


----------



## King Dorado

hrm, pace has slowed back down...

about 1500 to go...


----------



## Chelsaurus

WoooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Aali

This restock will go down in tbt history


----------



## aleshapie

Aali said:


> This restock will go down in tbt history



Prob only restocking 5 of each...which means 1 person will get them all. Mwahaha!


----------



## Stil

You all can thank us folks down in the basement anytime.


----------



## Chelsaurus

^^^ hahaha yeah we're killing it lol


----------



## Stil

1000 POSTS TO GO


----------



## Chelsaurus

hahahhaha woooooooo


----------



## Paperboy012305

We're almost there! No stop posting now.


----------



## uwuzumakii

POST. LIKE. CRAZY!!!!! I want dem houses...


----------



## Chelsaurus

wooooooo


----------



## Cadbberry

800 more posts!


----------



## Stil

Taking a break to eat


----------



## Chelsaurus

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stil

Chelsaurus said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Don't forget about post quality outside of the basement


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> Taking a break to eat



Food is for the weak!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chelsaurus said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Gotta keep quality up and posts up!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Okay dokay gotcha!!!


----------



## Holla

Less than a thousand wow! I didn't think we'd reach it until tomorrow or Thursday. People sure have gone crazy with posting lately.


----------



## Cascade

almost 700 posts to go


----------



## Cadbberry

Holla said:


> Less than a thousand wow! I didn't think we'd reach it until tomorrow or Thursday. People sure have gone crazy with posting lately.



we are all excited for this


----------



## Paperboy012305

The hype is real guys!


----------



## Chelsaurus

its so very close......


----------



## Cadbberry

Keep going


----------



## Stil

Im super bummed. I lent somebody 500 Bells for something and I told them I needed the 500 back by Hammer restock. Sadly I dont think they will have them back to me by then..


----------



## Katattacc

omg we are so close guys!


----------



## Kaiserin

6,499,379
ALMOST THERE!


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> Im super bummed. I lent somebody 500 Bells for something and I told them I needed the 500 back by Hammer restock. Sadly I dont think they will have them back to me by then..



Awwww who did you lend it to


----------



## Sdj4148

I'm excited even though I'm probably not going to get a collectible


----------



## Chelsaurus

yeah same im probs not gunna get a collectible haha but lets just try :')


----------



## Kaiserin

I'll Have enough to at least grab a peach and a blue house.
So Excited!❤


----------



## Chelsaurus

how many do you guys think they will restock at a time? 50?


----------



## Cadbberry

Chelsaurus said:


> how many do you guys think they will restock at a time? 50?



maybe, maybe just 5 or so


----------



## Chelsaurus

Cadbberry said:


> maybe, maybe just 5 or so



cries! hahahaha ohhhh noo i hope not! Im never fast enough!


----------



## Stil

Cadbberry said:


> Awwww who did you lend it to



DanielKang


----------



## Mura

So when we reach 6.5mil posts, when will the collectibles be in stock? The same day? Or a day or two later?


----------



## Cadbberry

Murabito. said:


> So when we reach 6.5mil posts, when will the collectibles be in stock? The same day? Or a day or two later?



They say in a day or two


----------



## Stil

Murabito. said:


> So when we reach 6.5mil posts, when will the collectibles be in stock? The same day? Or a day or two later?



Probs tomorrow


----------



## oath2order

There has never been a better time to ****post guys.


----------



## pandapples

Shoutout to dae min for always being first or so in the top ten posters lol & gl on the restocks everyone~


----------



## Trip

Less than 500!!


----------



## N a t

Omg ppl went crazy posting since I was last on today...


----------



## Kaiserin

Come on, v?monos. Everybody let's go! Come on, 
let's get to it. I know that we can do it.-Shot-


----------



## Aali

WE ARE SO CLOSE


----------



## Cascade

i believe restocks will be tomorrow.


----------



## Aronthaer

400 left *gasp*


----------



## Kaiserin

You guys are crazy, omfg.


----------



## Aronthaer

everyone spam the basement! Let's tear through the last couple hundred!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aronthaer said:


> everyone spam the basement! Let's tear through the last couple hundred!


Can that even work?


----------



## Vizionari

less than 300 to go, hype hype


----------



## LethalLulu

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can that even work?



Yah, of course.  The first time I ever posted in the basement was when they made this announcement.


----------



## Paperboy012305

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, of course.  The first time I ever posted in the basement was when they made this announcement.


Alright then.


----------



## Seroja

The restock will be a couple of days after today though right? Ahhh man.


----------



## Aronthaer

post count just went _down_ three, why?


----------



## Kaiserin

Aronthaer said:


> post count just went _down_ three, why?



 6,499,825?


----------



## oath2order

Aronthaer said:


> post count just went _down_ three, why?



They deleted a thread.

Anyways the mods should give bells to the person who makes the 6,500,000th post and then quote it so we can see it


----------



## N a t

Ah man we're totes hittin 6.5 tonight. Hopefully we have at least 2 days before the first restock.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nearly there!


----------



## N a t

WEW KILL IT PPL


----------



## Trip

hype hype hype


----------



## Aronthaer

_Insert generic "we're almost there" comment here to get post count up_


----------



## Cadbberry

SO CLOSE COME ON GUYS


----------



## Stil

100 to go


----------



## Kirito

-post- (less than a 100)


----------



## Paperboy012305

My body is shaking. I gotta think of the time the hype for AC:NL was real back in 2013 to make things better!


----------



## N a t

HOOOOOOOOOOOO BOYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Aronthaer

can't wait to not be able to buy a collectible despite being there the moment it happened yet somehow let someone else nab 15


----------



## Cadbberry

Woooo Guyes, so close


----------



## uwuzumakii

OMG ONLY ABOUT 65 POSTS LEFT!!!


----------



## Aronthaer

WHY THE CRASH

THAT WAS TERRIFYING


----------



## Cadbberry

WE BROKE THE SITE FOR THIS


----------



## N a t

I think I can do this, I can get a hammer it's just one item and I have 2 chances in one day hnnnnng :x


----------



## Cadbberry

50 more posts~


----------



## uwuzumakii

50 POSTS


----------



## Paperboy012305

You guys were posting nonstop you broke TBT.


----------



## Aronthaer

42 posts yeeee

the naswer to life, the universe, and everything


----------



## N a t

OMFG EEEEEE


----------



## uwuzumakii

40 MORE GUYS


----------



## Cadbberry

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys were posting nonstop you broke TBT.



well someone had to  this morning I was 14k, lets get to 14.1 XD


----------



## N a t

SPAMMWICH


----------



## uwuzumakii

omg 10 left guysssssssss


----------



## Paperboy012305

This might be the only time where spamming is allowed.


----------



## N a t

dhjfgfhfkfkfkuyuyukukukuyutu

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM LOSIN EEEET


----------



## King Dorado

BOOM SHAKALAKA!!!

6.5 MILLION


​


----------



## Cadbberry

KEEP QUAITY UP


----------



## Aronthaer

am I POST 6,500,000 JUSTIN


----------



## Paperboy012305

We made it yet?


----------



## uwuzumakii

omfg ive never lagged so much not even during a restock


----------



## Cadbberry

WE DID IT


----------



## oath2order

Everybody wants to be that last post.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yes, yes. We made it!


----------



## Aronthaer

YESSS


----------



## N a t

WEW GIMME DEM RESTOCKS


----------



## Trip

There it is!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see we hit the magic number

now when can we see tears?


----------



## LethalLulu

Ayyyy!!


----------



## uwuzumakii

OMG GUYS WE DID IT!!!! YAY!!!! I think we were the cause for the last 50 posts lol.


----------



## Aali

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH IM HYPED


----------



## Stil

we did it


----------



## Kaiserin




----------



## Aali

LethalLulu said:


> Ayyyy!!



OK WOW WWE DID IT


----------



## Zane

you did it! now go and rest our heroes


----------



## BungoTheElf

LethalLulu said:


> Ayyyy!!




Threads 359,527 Posts 6,499,999  
:''000 so close

ayyy we did it tho woot


----------



## You got mail!

We did it today c:


----------



## Cadbberry

I think this is post 6.5 mil
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...efore-The-Newbies-Come!&p=6525339#post6525339


Infinity said:


> 55


----------



## Kirbystarship

Nice we hit 6.5m posts!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, Justin and Jeremy have to get to work now.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Woohoo! Congrats guys. ​


----------



## Aronthaer

Cadbberry said:


> I think this is post 6.5 mil
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...efore-The-Newbies-Come!&p=6525339#post6525339



how do you know?


----------



## Cascade

better to look at shop now


----------



## Cadbberry

Sad, couldn't be post 6.5 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> how do you know?



took the number count of posts went to newest posts and counted back


----------



## Kaiserin

On May 17th 2016, 8:08PM We reached the milestone.
Hell Yeah!


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I'm rather surprised I jumped on basically right when the milestone was hit

I figured I'd be a couple hundred if not thosand posts late to the party lel


----------



## Paperboy012305

Candice said:


> better to look at shop now


Too late. Its all sold out.


----------



## Aali

*grabs megaphone* JUSTIN I KNOW YOU WERE STALKING THIS BEFORE


WE DIIIIIIIIIID IT


WE NEED DATES FROM SOMEONE PLEASE I HAVE NO LIFE


----------



## Aronthaer

Paperboy012305 said:


> Too late. Its all sold out.



there was nothing there tho :/


----------



## Aali

So many viewing hehe


----------



## Vizionari

WE DID IT


----------



## Aali

Yellow houses are just over the horizon


----------



## uwuzumakii

HEY!!! JEREMY AND/OR JUSTIN! WHEN ARE THE RESTOCKS!!! Sorry for yelling but I WANNA KNOW!!!


----------



## Stil

Im so nervous about hammer restock.


----------



## Aali

Everyone has gathered here to celebrate XD

and 1 guests gtfo google


----------



## Mura

Woot
#wedidit


----------



## Bloody_House

Yay you all did it!! Idk why I'm happy! But Yay!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Infinity said:


> Im so nervous about hammer restock.



Dude you have 7 hammers and a Pokeball. I think you're fine, bro.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Infinity said:


> Im so nervous about hammer restock.



for someone with 7 this is rather hilarious tbh


----------



## moonrisekingdom

ready to get my blue house soon


----------



## Red Cat

Guys, you can stop spamming this tread now.


----------



## Aronthaer

When are we getting our seashells? I want to use them for an animated avatar so I can have this sexy beast on my profile


----------



## Aali

Every post I make gets likes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> When are we getting our seashells? I want to use them for an animated avatar so I can have this sexy beast on my profile



Don't worry

Mom has transferred them to her account

You can get them when YOU STOP SLEEPING ON MY COUCH AND GET A JOB YOUNG MAN


----------



## Stil

BluePikachu47 said:


> Dude you have 7 hammers and a Pokeball. I think you're fine, bro.



Yeah... I know, I know. But its not the line up I want in the end. I want 11 Toy Hammers and 1 Pokeball  That will be my end game.


----------



## Aronthaer

Aali said:


> Every post I make gets likes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> Mom has transferred them to her account
> 
> You can get them when YOU STOP SLEEPING ON MY COUCH AND GET A JOB YOUNG MAN



but I don't wanna get a job


----------



## Kaiserin

*DANCES WITH GLOW STICKS* TIME FOR CELEBRATION!


----------



## Aali

Aronthaer said:


> but I don't wanna get a job



Then you will never get seashells


----------



## Bloody_House

Btw is pave a girl?


----------



## Stil

Bloody_House said:


> Btw is pave a girl?



As far as I know Pave is a guy


----------



## LethalLulu

Bloody_House said:


> Btw is pave a girl?



I think pave is male.  I remember they refer to themselves in third person, I just need to look up the lines.


----------



## Bloody_House

Infinity said:


> As far as I know Pave is a guy


:O didn't expect that...


----------



## Aronthaer

PAve's a guy haha

I hate saying things are "gay" cuz that's kinda rude to use it in a demeaning way but Pave's gay. sorry. I don't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bloody_House said:


> Btw is pave a girl?



male peafowl have the colorful/flashy feathers so take a guess


----------



## LethalLulu

Aronthaer said:


> PAve's a guy haha
> 
> I hate saying things are "gay" cuz that's kinda rude to use it in a demeaning way but Pave's gay. sorry. I don't mean it in a bad way.



I don't recall that ever coming up while playing animal crossing.


----------



## Aronthaer

LethalLulu said:


> I don't recall that ever coming up while playing animal crossing.



I meant that the way he looks and dre...

There's no good way to spin this so I'm gonna stop.

He flirted with my male character tho


----------



## N a t

My laptop lost connection to the wifi at this hotel, but my phone still has a connection...


----------



## Stil

oath2order said:


> They deleted a thread.
> 
> Anyways the mods should give bells to the person who makes the 6,500,000th post and then quote it so we can see it




I agree lol. Apparently I got the post


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm really feeling it.

Just sold the candy easter egg. Got 500TBT. Now I have 725TBT to work with.


----------



## Aronthaer

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm really feeling it.
> 
> Just sold the candy easter egg. Got 500TBT. Now I have 725TBT to work with.



you sold a candy egg for 500?


----------



## Kaiserin

I SEE JUSTIN ONLINE!


----------



## Aronthaer

Myuchuu said:


> I SEE JUSTIN ONLINE!



so do I! Now he's on this thread! EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bloody_House

Justin's onnn!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Justin why you keep leaving us!


----------



## Kirbystarship

Justin is online now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> you sold a candy egg for 500?



Needed to make more TBT before the restocks.


----------



## Curry

GG We did it fam.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Grabbing all my TBT.


----------



## seliph

Aronthaer said:


> I hate saying things are "gay" cuz that's kinda rude to use it in a demeaning way but Pave's gay. sorry. I don't mean it in a bad way.


What's that have to do with anything?



Aronthaer said:


> I meant that the way he looks and dre...


His outfit is what it is because Festivale is based on Mardi Gras, it doesn't take rocket science to figure that out.

Projecting your stereotypes onto an AC character is pretty demeaning whether you like it or not, especially when you get defensive about it before anyone's even responded sorry not sorry anyways congrats everyone!


----------



## N a t

OMG DATES PLEASE


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> What's that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> His outfit is what it is because Festivale is based on Mardi Gras, it doesn't take rocket science to figure that out.
> 
> Projecting your stereotypes onto an AC character is pretty demeaning whether you like it or not, especially when you get defensive about it before anyone's even responded sorry not sorry anyways congrats everyone!



Ye, it was. regretted saying anything as soon as I posted. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## f11

Aronthaer said:


> I meant that the way he looks and dre...
> 
> There's no good way to spin this so I'm gonna stop.
> 
> He flirted with my male character tho


ur gay bro


----------



## King Dorado

I think the 6,500,00th post was made by either You got mail!; Oath2Order; Infinity; Paperboy012305; or lizzy541.


----------



## Stil

Crys said:


> ur gay bro



Yeah that was necessary..


----------



## ZetaFunction

Woah it's already 6.5m

rip my night waiting in suspense :/


----------



## boujee

can't wait to see people desperately try to sell after the restocks


----------



## N a t

When we finally hit our mark I didn't lose it like I wanted to :l


----------



## Trundle

restock gogogo!!!


----------



## Stil

Crys said:


> ur gay bro



Wow you're cool.


----------



## ZetaFunction

i bet the restocks will begin tomorrow, since it said in the OP that there were gonna be specific times w/ them all

also good luck to those who are gonna resell immediately to buy the more expensive junk LOL


----------



## Kirbystarship

I hope they update when the restocks will come.


----------



## N a t

I might actually earn enough for my hammer and a second random collectibles at this point. Just gonna keep on posting literally everywhere :l


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Bone Baby said:


> I might actually earn enough for my hammer and a second random collectibles at this point. Just gonna keep on posting literally everywhere :l




Basically yeah


----------



## boujee

He's here


----------



## Kaiserin

JUSTIN IS HERE OMGGGGGG!!


----------



## Aali

I SEE YOU STALKING THIS JUSTIN *^*


----------



## Akira-chan

AHHH ITS HAPPENING


----------



## N a t

JUSTIN DATES PLZ I'M GETTING ANXIOUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry for caps locking ;(


----------



## King Dorado

Gamzee said:


> He's here



omg for a minute i thought you were talking about Weird Doll...


----------



## Stil

King Dad said:


> omg for a minute i thought you were talking about Weird Doll...



omg king dad lol xD I feel so bad for you


----------



## Araie

We got to 6.5 million posts! Woo! (Justin, you better get on this.)


----------



## ZetaFunction

All aboard the hype train!

 and the deflation/inflation train


----------



## Justin

*UPDATE 5/17:* Congrats everyone, we've officially hit the 6,500,000 posts milestone today! We'll celebrate now with four consecutive days of restocks in the Shop beginning on Thursday, May 19th. Here's the updated schedule with dates and times:


*Day**What**When**Countdown 1**Countdown 2*Thursday
May 19Cherry, Peach, Apple12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-19T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-19T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Friday
May 20Start a Group, Small Mailbox, Purple Mailbox, Envelopes12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-20T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-20T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Saturday
May 21Chocolate Cake, Toy Hammer12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-21T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-21T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Sunday
May 22ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-22T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-22T20:00:00[/restocktimer]

All times stated are in Pacific Time. You can easily convert to Eastern Time by adding three hours or convert to BST (England) by adding eight hours. For other time zones, use the lovely DateAndTime.com for help, add/subtract the hours yourself by googling your time zone, or do the math using our handy countdowns!

You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.

Also, given all of the countdowns and times involved in this, it's possible I've made an error somewhere. Please let me know if you notice anything that seems incorrect!


----------



## pandapples

wao nice countdown


----------



## King Dorado

check the OP guys


----------



## Curry

DATES OR RIOT.

The ninja is real...


----------



## Cascade

I think he is editing the first post.


----------



## Aali

We seeeeeeeee you Justin O_O


----------



## Bloody_House

Dates are out!!


----------



## Aali

DATES


ARE 


UP


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> *UPDATE 5/17:* Congrats everyone, we've officially hit the 6,500,000 posts milestone today! We'll celebrate now with four consecutive days of restocks in the Shop beginning on Thursday, May 19th. Here's the updated schedule with dates and times:
> 
> 
> *Day**What**When**Countdown 1**Countdown 2*Thursday
> May 19Cherry, Peach, Apple12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-19T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-19T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Friday
> May 20Start a Group, Small Mailbox, Purple Mailbox, Envelopes12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-20T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-20T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Saturday
> May 21Chocolate Cake, Toy Hammer12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-21T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-21T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Sunday
> May 22ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-22T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-22T20:00:00[/restocktimer]
> 
> All times stated are in Pacific Time. You can easily convert to Eastern Time by adding three hours or convert to BST (England) by adding eight hours. For other time zones, use the lovely DateAndTime.com for help, add/subtract the hours yourself by googling your time zone, or do the math using our handy countdowns!
> 
> You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.
> 
> Also, given all of the countdowns and times involved in this, it's possible I've made an error somewhere. Please let me know if you notice anything that seems incorrect!


All we need. Now we wait.


----------



## LethalLulu

Looks fantastic, thank you!


----------



## boujee

Alright cool. I got enough time to earn some more tbt.


----------



## N a t

Love the countdown! Thanks Justin ;0;


----------



## Kaiserin

THANK YOU JESUS!
CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Akira-chan

AHHHHH

ITS UP



_dawn of the first day_


----------



## Aali

5 days until house time


I GOT DIS


----------



## Stil

Justin said:


> *UPDATE 5/17:* Congrats everyone, we've officially hit the 6,500,000 posts milestone today! We'll celebrate now with four consecutive days of restocks in the Shop beginning on Thursday, May 19th. Here's the updated schedule with dates and times:
> 
> 
> *Day**What**When**Countdown 1**Countdown 2*Thursday
> May 19Cherry, Peach, Apple12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-19T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-19T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Friday
> May 20Start a Group, Small Mailbox, Purple Mailbox, Envelopes12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-20T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-20T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Saturday
> May 21Chocolate Cake, Toy Hammer12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-21T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-21T20:00:00[/restocktimer]Sunday
> May 22ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森12:00PM / 8:00PM[restocktimer]05-22T12:00:00[/restocktimer][restocktimer]05-22T20:00:00[/restocktimer]
> 
> All times stated are in Pacific Time. You can easily convert to Eastern Time by adding three hours or convert to BST (England) by adding eight hours. For other time zones, use the lovely DateAndTime.com for help, add/subtract the hours yourself by googling your time zone, or do the math using our handy countdowns!
> 
> You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.
> 
> Also, given all of the countdowns and times involved in this, it's possible I've made an error somewhere. Please let me know if you notice anything that seems incorrect!



Well, I work on every restock. If it was one day earlier I would have made the hammer restock fml


----------



## Trip

Houses are on a weekend :')


----------



## hestu

Lol noooo I have surgery on Thursday


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm glad it starts near the beginning of the weekend. I can get my hopes up for の for sure!

(Then I can sell it for TBT)


----------



## Aronthaer

Akira-chan said:


> AHHHHH
> 
> ITS UP
> 
> 
> 
> _dawn of the first day_



Majora's Mask reference?

Yessssssss


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Finally! TY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

HALLELUJAH THE RESTOCK DOESN'T BEGIN TOMORROW

and it gives me time to post for more tbt yesssss

rejoice! , the TBT gods are raining words of ambrosia down upon us


----------



## Paperboy012305

I better start getting my cycling thread up and running again.


----------



## Araie

Thanks for the update! Can't wait to start the... ahem.. excitement.


----------



## Cadbberry

Thurday I have all day classes, Friday is choir concert and then study sleep over, Saturday and Sunday are both sleep overs. Welp, I am making no restocks


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cadbberry said:


> Thurday I have all day classes, Friday is choir concert and then study sleep over, Saturday and Sunday are both sleep overs. Welp, I am making no restocks


GL trying to sneak in TBT for the restocks.


----------



## Cadbberry

Paperboy012305 said:


> GL trying to sneak in TBT for the restocks.



Doubt I will be able to


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cadbberry said:


> Doubt I will be able to


Well then, that sucks.


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> Doubt I will be able to



Do you have any good friends here you can have buy stuff for you?


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> Do you have any good friends here you can have buy stuff for you?



well i dont know if they would get anything for me


----------



## N e s s

Oh god i'm not even going to try and get the yellow house

please someone just let me get a pink house be merciful


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for the countdown! Hopefully I'll be able to buy a chocolate cake as my first collectible. :3


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> well i dont know if they would get anything for me



Tell me what's on your shopping list! Maybe I can help one of these restock days


----------



## Stil

Good luck on the restock everyone!


----------



## Oblivia

Hi guys!  I know everyone's excited, but this is just a reminder that post quality rules do still apply in the Bulletin Board.  Also, try to remember that certain things can be offensive to some people, even when it's not intended or phrased in a derogatory way.  Be mindful with what you post.

Thanks, and yay for restocks!!


----------



## Aronthaer

Cadbberry said:


> well i dont know if they would get anything for me



I could try and grab something for you maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Hi guys!  I know everyone's excited, but this is just a reminder that post quality rules do still apply in the Bulletin Board.  Also, try to remember that certain things can be offensive to some people, even when it's not intended or phrased in a derogatory way.  Be mindful with what you post.
> 
> Thanks, and yay for restocks!!



is this about me haha


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> I could try and grab something for you maybe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> is this about me haha



Oh no, its ok Aron, thank you


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> Oh no, its ok Aron, thank you



You don't want our help? >.<


----------



## Kirbystarship

Can't wait for the restocks. I'm ready for this.


----------



## seliph

Time to skip my aunt's birthday dinner to get a house


----------



## N a t

nvll said:


> Time to skip my aunt's birthday dinner to get a house



This is so funny for some reason


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> You don't want our help? >.<


Well I like to try for it my self


----------



## Trundle

You guys may as well not try. I am going to get all the restock items.


----------



## N a t

Cadbberry said:


> Well I like to try for it my self



I understand! it's always more fun and rewarding when you get something yourself. Don't hesitate to ask us for help though. I'd definitely be willing to try and snag you something~


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> I understand! it's always more fun and rewarding when you get something yourself. Don't hesitate to ask us for help though. I'd definitely be willing to try and snag you something~



Well thank you guys :3


----------



## Aronthaer

Justin, why are you still here?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Cadbberry said:


> well i dont know if they would get anything for me



if I end up with tons of extras, and you don't get anything, I'm gonna send a pixel your way 

with my horrible, glitchy internet I'm gonna be rich $u$


----------



## Zane

Aronthaer said:


> Justin, why are you still here?



can't a guy read a thread


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> if I end up with tons of extras, and you don't get anything, I'm gonna send a pixel your way
> 
> with my horrible, glitchy internet I'm gonna be rich $u$



Aww well thank you Lucanosa :3 I appreciate it


----------



## Aronthaer

Zane said:


> can't a guy read a thread



nope. it is our patriotic duty to ask mods meaningless and annoying questions as to what they're doing at all times.


----------



## N a t

Aronthaer said:


> nope. it is our patriotic duty to ask mods meaningless and annoying questions as to what they're doing at all times.



You mean like how we ask our parents these same questions? (;


----------



## Aronthaer

Bone Baby said:


> You mean like how we ask our parents these same questions? (;



Ayyyeeee


----------



## Trundle

Aronthaer said:


> Justin, why are you still here?



Why are you still here?


----------



## Aronthaer

BingoTheElf said:


> Why are you still here?



because I haven't given up and died yet tbh


----------



## N a t

BingoTheElf said:


> Why are you still here?



Why are you still here?


----------



## Kirito

Buy and resell at 10x price hypeee!!!


----------



## Kaiserin

Notice me Justin-Senpai.


----------



## Stil

Why is anybody still here? Somebody come down to the Basement and rebound posts with me.


----------



## Pokemanz

I would try to get somethin but then again I'd just sell it and nobody buys the ones I'm selling now so...


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> Why is anybody still here? Somebody come down to the Basement and rebound posts with me.



I'm trying to be everywhere at once -0-


----------



## JeffreyAC

JeffreyAC said:


> Since there is a "couple" days waiting, hopefully they'll start on thursday, that way I'll have a shot a both restocks on the better days (3 and 4).



Called it!


----------



## Stil

Pokemanz said:


> I would try to get somethin but then again I'd just sell it and nobody buys the ones I'm selling now so...



If you get a hammer I will buy it off of you when I get the TBT


----------



## uwuzumakii

So the houses will be sold during the weekend?


----------



## N a t

BluePikachu47 said:


> So the houses will be sold during the weekend?



Yas, I believe that is a Sunday?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I will try hard for that の collectible. I have to get my hopes up.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I wonder how many people are gonna sell collectibles cheap before the restock 

time to stalk the tbt marketplace for killer deals before thursday


----------



## Vizionari

Sunday will be a mess


----------



## shendere

Someone be kind to gift me house collectibles lmao because I doubt I'll be able to get any since it's gonna be on Sunday T_____T


----------



## RaineyWood

Awesome.
Time to try and save up my BTB's. 
I don't have that many.


----------



## aleshapie

Black Friday in May! 

*smacks forehead*


----------



## mogyay

yay! sadly gonna miss the very first restock but after that i should be good :')


----------



## f11

Need btb for the coming restock? Join my 100 btb contest/giveaway here!


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Ohh I'm excited for the ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森 restock but I have a feeling I wont be able to grab one in time! D:


----------



## sej

iicookehmonstar said:


> Ohh I'm excited for the ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, 森 restock but I have a feeling I wont be able to grab one in time! D:



Same!

I'm going for the peach tomorrow and then the yellow letter on Sunday 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh hey Justin


----------



## Vizionari

cries because everyone is after the yellow house


----------



## Alienfish

rip restock i cant be on during saturday  well better try for thursday or maybe sunday ones then


----------



## Heyden

im getting all the yellow houses uwu;; jk i only want 1 for myself to complete my letters mmmm


----------



## Chelsaurus

Looks like I'm getting up at 4 am on Friday for a peach before my exam cries

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooooo the time has changed! Maybe I don't have to get up as early!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait no I do


----------



## Katattacc

gotta get myself at least one chocolate cake!


----------



## Seroja

ののののの would be cool to have that lineup.


----------



## N a t

Heyden said:


> im getting all the yellow houses uwu;; jk i only want 1 for myself to complete my letters mmmm



Good luck then! I hope you can complete your set, that'd be great xD


----------



## Venn

Mmm, those times could be a little tricky :/


----------



## Amilee

noooo whyyy this weekend ;___; im not home this weekend omg pls kill me


----------



## Aali

I'm excited to see what's gonna happen after the restocks

Some people are gonna try to get a bargain at the TBT market, some are gonna sell them cheap, some are gonna sell them for way too high the day after, and then you'll have people like me who will wait to sell once prices start going back up


----------



## King Dorado

Last time, the Groups were restocked x 4. 

any word out there re somebody putting a group together??  (other than Team Hammer...)

also, has anybody been waiting on small or purple mailboxes?  i had already given up and bought a silver one...


----------



## ZebraQueen

im gonna stay up until i can just get 1 peach 
1 peach its all i need honestly
and may purple mailbox because i do like purple


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> Last time, the Groups were restocked x 4.
> 
> any word out there re somebody putting a group together??  (other than Team Hammer...)
> 
> also, has anybody been waiting on small or purple mailboxes?  i had already given up and bought a silver one...



Please not a hammer group lol.

Could be cool to have a purple one because the color but nah idek


----------



## Chelsaurus

King Dad said:


> Last time, the Groups were restocked x 4.
> 
> any word out there re somebody putting a group together??  (other than Team Hammer...)
> 
> also, has anybody been waiting on small or purple mailboxes?  i had already given up and bought a silver one...



What are these groups you speak of? What do they do?


----------



## King Dorado

Chelsaurus said:


> What are these groups you speak of? What do they do?



I'm not in any of them (been waiting for Club Tasty Cakes),
but if you go to the top of the page and click on the Community tab, you'll see a link to the Groups page.


----------



## Aali

I would buy a club but they are sooooo expensive


----------



## King Dorado

Aali said:


> I would buy a club but they are sooooo expensive



by design- the idea is that there's enough genuine interest in a particular Group (club) that an actual uh group of people is needed in order to pool together enough tbt funds to purchase...


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> Last time, the Groups were restocked x 4.
> 
> any word out there re somebody putting a group together??  (other than Team Hammer...)
> 
> also, has anybody been waiting on small or purple mailboxes?  i had already given up and bought a silver one...



I'm gonna try and get the small mailbox because I'm a cheapskate


----------



## aleshapie

Jer & Jubs~ I hope you paid the server bill this month! The lagggg is gonna be a BEAST!


----------



## King Dorado

Seroja said:


> I'm gonna try and get the small mailbox because I'm a cheapskate



arent you going to get seashells?  i think they have bigger ones in the Kappn Shop


----------



## Piezahummy

So what should I buy ? A peach , or a chocolate cake plz help


----------



## Seroja

Piezahummy said:


> So what should I buy ? A peach , or a chocolate cake plz help



What do you like moree?

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> arent you going to get seashells?  i think they have bigger ones in the Kappn Shop



At this rate, I'm not so sure if I'm even gonna get seashells. The admins never clarified whether I am eligible for them or not :[ 

I'd like to use the seashells for avatar width expansion and user title colour change though.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I like how everyone is trying for the の only.

means I'll finally have a decent chance at the blue and green ones for my line-up I've been waiting too long for


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> You can expect the amount of items restocked for most items to be similar to past major restocks in TBT Directs. There will be more than what's found in minor restocks outside of large directs, but don't set your expectations beyond what past restocks have offered.



anybody got an idea what this means for the quantities that will be restocked for:

peaches and apples?
choco cakes and hammers?
japanese letters/houses?

gracias


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> anybody got an idea what this means for the quantities that will be restocked for:
> 
> peaches and apples?
> choco cakes and hammers?
> japanese letters/houses?
> 
> gracias



probably 20-30 apples
30-40 peaches
40-50 cherries
20-40 choco cakes
10-20 hammers (if the mods are generous PLEASE hnnng let it be a big one)
40-50 pink/cyan houses
20-30 other houses (teal/navy/green)
and less than 10 の's

those are just rough estimates though, and since the restocks are gonna be split in half, each restock will probably have half of those respectively.

LOL it'd be hilarious though if they restocked only one の during the whole event.


----------



## Coach

When I got my Purple mailbox, it was literally a restock of two. It'll probably be more than that, but I doubt it'll be that high!


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm aiming for starting a group, but I doubt I'll get enough TBT before it sells out. I don't even remember anybody with that many bells.


----------



## Alienfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm aiming for starting a group, but I doubt I'll get enough TBT before it sells out. I don't even remember anybody with that many bells.



well people probably made a pool and let someone buy it who could be on for certain with the restock and such...


----------



## spamurai

Awesome 
Thanks Justin and team <3
Definitely going to be lurking for a restock


----------



## cIementine

great! i'm hella ready


----------



## Crash

can't wait for this :')
even though i'll probably end up with nothing and hate myself for a week​


----------



## spamurai

Crash said:


> can't wait for this :')
> even though i'll probably end up with nothing and hate myself for a week​



Make sure you find somewhere with super fast internet... because the page harder ever loads cos so many people are waiting xD


----------



## sej

I will fail I already know it lol


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> I will fail I already know it lol



Same....bet if I even get anything, it'll be taken straight out my cart


----------



## Mash

WHooo!! Restocks!


----------



## Tensu

Why are there two countdowns? Sorry for the stupid question. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, so they're being restocked twice in one day?


----------



## Kirbystarship

Nightmares said:


> Same....bet if I even get anything, it'll be taken straight out my cart



I don't like it when they do that take items out of your cart.


----------



## Trip

Pokemon5700 said:


> Why are there two countdowns? Sorry for the stupid question. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, so they're being restocked twice in one day?



Yes they are, only to be fair to all time zones.


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Same....bet if I even get anything, it'll be taken straight out my cart



I know right, the pain XD
So close, yet so far


----------



## Fleshy

Yay, but I wish I'd joined earlier and been able to save a bit more for the restock


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Crash said:


> can't wait for this :')
> even though i'll probably end up with nothing and hate myself for a week​



Ikr! Mother's day carnations were back in stock AND MY INTERNET CRASHED!!!!!!!!  Needless to say, they were sold out once it got back up ((((

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tardis2016 said:


> I don't like it when they do that take items out of your cart.



Wait...They can take items out of your cart :O???


----------



## Araie

painchri589 said:


> Ikr! Mother's day carnations were back in stock AND MY INTERNET CRASHED!!!!!!!!  Needless to say, they were sold out once it got back up ((((
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...They can take items out of your cart :O???



Not exactly "they", but rather other people check items out faster than you, and as soon as you know it, there's nothing _left_ to check out.


----------



## King Dorado

yeah, buying at restocks is like purchasing seats on an airplane-- they overbook, and then before you know it you left out in the cold.... but i had it in my checkout cart....


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> yeah, buying at restocks is like purchasing seats on an airplane-- they overbook, and then before you know it you left out in the cold.... but i had it in my checkout cart....



OH! I get it! I thought people were robbing us xD


----------



## Blu Rose

can you make a 6.6 million posts event too?
and a 6.7?








pls don't kill me


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Blu Rose said:


> can you make a 6.6 million posts event too?
> and a 6.7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls don't kill me



Haha. Why so many?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm pretty certain the only people that have "got some TBT bells burning a hole in your wallet" are the very same people that can purchase high value collectibles from other users without batting an eye.


----------



## Katattacc

I'm so anxious for this I even had a dream about it


----------



## hestu

Anyone wanna grab me some restocks while I'm in surgery tomorrow? :s


----------



## uwuzumakii

hillaruhsaur said:


> Anyone wanna grab me some restocks while I'm in surgery tomorrow? :s



I totally would if i had some more cash... What are you getting surgery for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hestu

BluePikachu47 said:


> I totally would if i had some more cash... What are you getting surgery for, if you don't mind me asking?



Haha that's okay, thank you for being kind anyway! And I don't mind, I have a small (but growing) mass on my right ear that appeared suddenly in december, it's probably nothing but just in case they're removing it and sending it to pathology to get tested and whatnot. It's more annoying than anything since I'll be missing the restocks lol.


----------



## uwuzumakii

hillaruhsaur said:


> Haha that's okay, thank you for being kind anyway! And I don't mind, I have a small (but growing) mass on my right ear that appeared suddenly in december, it's probably nothing but just in case they're removing it and sending it to pathology to get tested and whatnot. It's more annoying than anything since I'll be missing the restocks lol.



That sounds like a bummer... I hope the surgery goes well! And I also hope that the mass on your ear isn't a tumor or anything! That'd be TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## hestu

BluePikachu47 said:


> That sounds like a bummer... I hope the surgery goes well! And I also hope that the mass on your ear isn't a tumor or anything! That'd be TERRIBLE!!!



Thanks so much! Good luck with the restocks!


----------



## uwuzumakii

hillaruhsaur said:


> Thanks so much! Good luck with the restocks!



Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## hestu

Thank you!


----------



## sej

hillaruhsaur said:


> Thank you!



I will definitely try and get something for you! Is a peach ok?


----------



## Justin

A reminder before the restocks that it's likely we will take the Shop down for maintenance in the minutes prior as we have with some past major restocks, so please be sure to withdraw any bells you need to from the ABD in advance.


----------



## Seroja

Justin said:


> A reminder before the restocks that it's likely we will take the Shop down for maintenance in the minutes prior as we have with some past major restocks, so please be sure to withdraw any bells you need to from the ABD in advance.




Omg so glad I saw this. Withdrawing now. Thanks for the heads up Justin.


----------



## Alienfish

hypehype since i can be on tonight at least haha bless it.


----------



## spamurai

Not long now


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> hypehype since i can be on tonight at least haha bless it.



Help me get a peach yo


----------



## Ookami

After this I'll have 19 TBT left lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Fidelio said:


> After this I'll have 19 TBT left lol.



yes-- if you're lucky!
(otherwise you might have all of it left...)


----------



## hestu

Sej said:


> I will definitely try and get something for you! Is a peach ok?



Yes of course, thank you so much!


----------



## Ookami

King Dad said:


> yes-- if you're lucky!
> (otherwise you might have all of it left...)



Hope I'll get one of each at least.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Help me get a peach yo



with my lag i'll be glad if i get a pear lol -_- and yeah im probably gonna resell most sht anyways


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> with my lag i'll be glad if i get a pear lol -_- and yeah im probably gonna resell most sht anyways



I'm starting to lag too. But the line might get better at 3am later /hopes


----------



## Chelsaurus

I think I'm going to have to excuse myself for 5mins in work to try and grab myself a peach so I don't have to wake up at 4am :')


----------



## Rabirin

Excited for this, hopefully i'll manage to get a peach and an apple. probably not though


----------



## King Dorado

okay-- who's got some tried and true re-stocks advice for us??

(i've always mostly struck out at these countdown re-stocks)


----------



## pandapples

King Dad said:


> okay-- who's got some tried and true re-stocks advice for us??
> 
> (i've always mostly struck out at these countdown re-stocks)



Try to grab a handful from the cookie jar and you'll get none


----------



## HungryForCereal

i wanna get those houses..hope im quick enough.


----------



## aleshapie

King Dad said:


> okay-- who's got some tried and true re-stocks advice for us??
> 
> (i've always mostly struck out at these countdown re-stocks)



I agree with pandapples here. Just get 1, checkout and go back. If you keep adding to the cart, it takes too long and you get none.


----------



## cIementine

guess what i'm going to do for the next 4 hours and 5 minutes


----------



## Kirbystarship

pumpkins said:


> guess what i'm going to do for the next 4 hours and 5 minutes



Hit the refresh button all the time.


----------



## N a t

I'm not after any of today's restocked collectibles, so good luck to everyone else who is!


----------



## sej

hillaruhsaur said:


> Yes of course, thank you so much!



No problem! But I do warn you I might not get it as I am going for an apple as well for me


----------



## Stalfos

I want those yellow houses! I wonder how many there'll be.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I'd settle for ONE yellow house. lol


----------



## Hermione Granger

yeah, i've had many instances where adding to a couple of things to my cart caused my computer to just lag and i got nothing
it's okay to do that if there are 50+ things being restocked, but since this is likely less than 20, just stick to 1 item at a time or you'll get nothing. especially when you're going against countless people to get an item

unless you have a fast internet or whatever. then do what you want and may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> okay-- who's got some tried and true re-stocks advice for us??
> 
> (i've always mostly struck out at these countdown re-stocks)



Many.

but as pandapples said, if you try for too many you'll end up with almost none.

Just stick with one or two items, and if you think you're lucky and can afford it, maybe shove 2 or 3 of the same item in your cart, and pray no one shuns you for trying to achieve a fancy line-up or scalping LOL

last direct, I added so much into my cart... like one of every item.  in the end I ended up with 2 letters and 2 cherries.
be thankful if you actually get anything, even if it's cheap or not valuable


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm going after the apples. And then resell them.


----------



## cIementine

hoping to grab an apple and peach today


----------



## N a t

All this talk about reselling makes me wanna get a yellow house and sell it. I'm terrible, like please, somebody do something about me : )


----------



## Zane

fail-proof advice for restock success



Spoiler



log out


----------



## Hermione Granger

Bone Baby said:


> All this talk about reselling makes me wanna get a yellow house and sell it. I'm terrible, like please, somebody do something about me : )



go ahead and do so
those that are mad about scalpers should just get better at restocks


----------



## N a t

Hermione Granger said:


> go ahead and do so
> those that are mad about scalpers should just get better at restocks



I don't like scalping, but I've never had a time when I couldn't get something because of them. I just feel bad for the other people. That hammer is gonna make me dirt poor though, so I'm tempted to either get an apple and make a red/yellow line up, or get a house and sell it...


----------



## sej

2 hours and 40 minutes left until restock!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Bone Baby said:


> I don't like scalping, but I've never had a time when I couldn't get something because of them. I just feel bad for the other people. That hammer is gonna make me dirt poor though, so I'm tempted to either get an apple and make a red/yellow line up, or get a house and sell it...



well, i ain't gonna lie, getting a house is gonna be the one item you should not hold out on because im pretty sure a lot of users are eyeing the houses too so you'll be in for competition. and there are many that have been waiting for house restocks for a while now. but go for it if you think you can do it! if you're gonna sell it, it might be hard to at first since not many people have 20k or something bells to buy it from a scalper. maybe the prices are gonna change but idk


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> I don't like scalping, but I've never had a time when I couldn't get something because of them. I just feel bad for the other people. That hammer is gonna make me dirt poor though, so I'm tempted to either get an apple and make a red/yellow line up, or get a house and sell it...



good luck...

and yeah those scalpers tend to lag the whole thing sadly o well yeah better go back and forth until you get something


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I want the apple so badly omg


----------



## Kaiserin

*Stalks the store.* The peach is mine.


----------



## Amilee

i can only get the first wave of restocks because the second one is 5am for me. 
soo 2 hours to go c:


----------



## N a t

Hermione Granger said:


> well, i ain't gonna lie, getting a house is gonna be the one item you should not hold out on because im pretty sure a lot of users are eyeing the houses too so you'll be in for competition. and there are many that have been waiting for house restocks for a while now. but go for it if you think you can do it! if you're gonna sell it, it might be hard to at first since not many people have 20k or something bells to buy it from a scalper. maybe the prices are gonna change but idk



I usually sell things for below average anyways. I think I'll be fine lol. Thanks for the advice~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> i can only get the first wave of restocks because the second one is 5am for me.
> soo 2 hours to go c:



Oooh good luck then!


----------



## hestu

Sej said:


> No problem! But I do warn you I might not get it as I am going for an apple as well for me



Aww that's ok, I'll still at the hospital and somewhat drugged up but I appreciate you trying


----------



## Crash

[[anticipation intensifies]]​


----------



## sej

hillaruhsaur said:


> Aww that's ok, I'll still at the hospital and somewhat drugged up but I appreciate you trying



Ahh how did it go? 
I will try my best though!


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck everyone, at least you guys don't have to deal with my crappy school wifi


----------



## sej

And also, umm I may not have enough for the peach to get you so if you don't mind please may you give me the tbt to get you the peach? Ahh so sorry! And if I don't get it for you I will give it back


----------



## Nightmares

Hmm not sure whether I should go for day 1 at all........what are you guys planning?


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Hmm not sure whether I should go for day 1 at all........what are you guys planning?



Day 1: Apple and peach for a friend
Day 2: Nothing
Day 3: If I get and sell my apple I will get a chocolate cake and keep that
Day 4: Yellow letter


----------



## Aali

If my wifi will even work properly, I probaly won't get any a 3pm

The staff should have picked better times for people with jobs and school :/


----------



## Stalfos

Nightmares said:


> Hmm not sure whether I should go for day 1 at all........what are you guys planning?



Day 1: Scalping
Day 2: Scalping
Day 3: Scalping
Day 4: Scalping


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> If my wifi will even work properly, I probaly won't get any a 3pm
> 
> The staff should have picked better times for people with jobs and school :/



It would be impossible to pick a better time though.
They make a convenient time for certain North Americans but then it's **** timing for the rest of the forum. The other way too....at least there's 2 opportunities each day I suppose doe ;-;


----------



## sej

Tbh I'm just really glad that at least it's at a time for me where I'm actually awake


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> Tbh I'm just really glad that at least it's at a time for me where I'm actually awake



Maybe not the 4am one though xD


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Maybe not the 4am one though xD



Well you know what I mean, at least 1 time xD


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> Well you know what I mean, at least 1 time xD



Haha yeah

I bet I'll be eating dinner at that time or something =____=


----------



## Heyden

3:30am my fave mmmmm


----------



## Aali

Aali said:


> If my wifi will even work properly, I probaly won't get any a 3pm
> 
> The staff should have picked better times for people with jobs and school :/



I'm in NA and it seems inconvenient to me

Most of us have a 9-5 job or school until 3:30 :/


----------



## Pandoria

Aali said:


> I'm in NA and it seems inconvenient to me
> 
> Most of us have a 9-5 job or school until 3:30 :/



Although, there are a few people in different time zones- such as myself, whom much appreciate the 12.00pm Restock- as it's 8.00pm at night or later where we are ;u; the 8.00pm one is 4.00am, which I for one would definitely be not able to make ;u;


----------



## Aali

I'll be outside painting a chicken coop at 3pm and I probably won't be able to stay awake at 11

Oh well, I'm gunning for yellow houses mainly


----------



## sej

1 hour 'till restock!!


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> I'm in NA and it seems inconvenient to me
> 
> Most of us have a 9-5 job or school until 3:30 :/



Welp, I'm sure as hell I won't be awake and ready for restocks at 4am :/


----------



## Pandoria

Aali said:


> I'll be outside painting a chicken coop at 3pm and I probably won't be able to stay awake at 11
> 
> Oh well, I'm gunning for yellow houses mainly



I wish you the best of luck regardless! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Welp, I'm sure as hell I won't be awake and ready for restocks at 4am :/



What're you hoping to get if you don't mind me asking? c:


----------



## Aali

Nightmares said:


> Welp, I'm sure as hell I won't be awake and ready for restocks at 4am :/



What would you want? If I stay awake (somehow) and get one you could pay me back


----------



## sej

Hyyypppeeeee!


----------



## Seroja

Okay I just woke up from my nap. It's 2am now. If I don't get something out of this restock, I'll just go back to bed.


----------



## Holla

Seroja said:


> Okay I just woke up from my nap. It's 2am now. If I don't get something out of this restock, I'll just go back to bed.



It's 2pm for me. It's crazy how different some time zones are.


----------



## Seroja

Holla said:


> It's 2pm for me. It's crazy how different some time zones are.



Yeah it's already Friday here. We're from the future


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> What would you want? If I stay awake (somehow) and get one you could pay me back



What really
You're so kind hahaha xD

How about we do that for each other? Then I won't feel so bad lmao

Honestly just looking for a Hammer and letters.....they'll probably be hard to get, so don't worry too much....how about you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> It's 2pm for me. It's crazy how different some time zones are.



Haha its 7pm for me xD


----------



## Kaiserin

1:17Pm over here, trying to take a nap.
But restocks tho ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

8.25 pm here still thursday lol


----------



## sej

35 mins 'till restock!!!


----------



## Bloody_House

it's 12:26 am Friday 20th here..


----------



## Kaiserin

26 minutes!
Making a head start to the store


----------



## King Dorado

Myuchuu said:


> 26 minutes!
> Making a head start to the store



the line already goes around the block!
'*A*'


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> the line already goes around the block!
> '*A*'


Oh no! I guess I better get in line now!


----------



## Alienfish

Sej said:


> Oh no! I guess I better get in line now!



**** that just show the VIP pass


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> the line already goes around the block!
> '*A*'



I already set up camp since yesterday


----------



## ZetaFunction

This image seems fitting


----------



## Amilee

alright 20mins leeeft..
its 8pm here btw ahaha


----------



## Vizionari

It's 11:42 am here


----------



## Nightmares

Amilee said:


> alright 20mins leeeft..
> its 8pm here btw ahaha



Same haha 
I'll probably miss this restock as I'm gonna be working on homework ;-;


----------



## Coach

Will the shop go down before the restock? (Asking just out of curiosity but people might need to withdraw money from the ABD)


----------



## Alienfish

yeah they will do that, i think jubs posted that as well


----------



## Seroja

Coach said:


> Will the shop go down before the restock? (Asking just out of curiosity but people might need to withdraw money from the ABD)



Yup withdraw yer money now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm going to try my best to get the peach collectible today. I can feel it.


----------



## Stalfos

Do people still use their ABD?


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Do people still use their ABD?



apparently lmao i just keep mine out if i need to buy stuff.


----------



## Amilee

praying for my internet connection right now


----------



## sej

Hype!! 10 minutes 'till restock!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> praying for my internet connection right now



Omg same

- - - Post Merge - - -

Prayin' for my phone rn


----------



## cIementine

i'll probably sell an apple, keep a peach.


----------



## Alienfish

Amilee said:


> praying for my internet connection right now



same here it it ****s now im throwing **** out


----------



## Paperboy012305

Stalfos said:


> Do people still use their ABD?


I never use my ABD. I don't see a point in it.


----------



## King Dorado

ive always wondered if jabbing my finger at a phone or tablet screen would be faster than using a mouse at my desktop.  

anybody done both and have a view on this?


----------



## Pandoria

Good luck everyone- I hope you can get what you want! <3


----------



## Kaiserin

GOT ON MY COMPUTER IN TIME.
YESSSSS, GOT THREE TABS OPEN.


----------



## sej

HEYY JUBS


----------



## ZetaFunction

hnnnnnng my internet is going in and out

omg i hope my trashy internet gives me good luck


----------



## Alienfish

feeeeel thhheee berrrn

dangit i rly hope i get sht


----------



## Amilee

the site is already kinda laggy for me sooo... rip me


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Only 10 minutes to go! Really hoping to nab an apple, all the other apple restocks have been at like 2am for me so I'm hyped up about it!


----------



## Kirbystarship

Oh boy the lag is real.


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> hnnnnnng my internet is going in and out
> 
> omg i hope my trashy internet gives me good luck



I wish you luck!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I've been waiting for this moment. I thought I was going to miss it.


----------



## Katattacc

*waits patiently*


----------



## Seroja

if you need to go to the toilet, you still have time!


----------



## Coach

I'm not going for cherries because I have way too many of them already...

Peaches and Apples are going to be gone in a few seconds!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

So excited for the restock! Only a few minutes now


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> I wish you luck!



thank you, same to you!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Seroja said:


> if you need to go to the toilet, you still have time!


I can do #1, but #2 has to wait.


----------



## sej

Good luck everyone!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

5 minutes to go *-* get ready for laaaag


----------



## Kaiserin

Seroja said:


> if you need to go to the toilet, you still have time!



Already did a few minutes ago, lol!
Glad I did that otherwise I would've missed it.


----------



## Stalfos

Seroja said:


> if you need to go to the toilet, you still have time!



I'LL WAIT.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Oh jeez.


----------



## p e p p e r

the site is lagging already lol!

good luck everyone


----------



## Coach

Seroja said:


> if you need to go to the toilet, you still have time!



That just reminded me about Zuko using a bottle to be able to still attend the restock! xD


----------



## ZetaFunction

SHOP IS DOWN

get ready


----------



## Amilee

my bf thinks im insane for being so hyped about a restock haha 
its kinda true tho


----------



## Alienfish

THIS LAG THO ahaha


----------



## sej

Sooo laggy ahhh


----------



## ZetaFunction

the lag right now is going to be absolutely nothing compared to the lag with the letter restock


----------



## cIementine

it's almost sin o' clock


----------



## Awesomeness1230

It's so close! I'm just posting to get the one bell I need for an apple, but hey! It's finally here!


----------



## Coach

Lucanosa said:


> the lag right now is going to be absolutely nothing compared to the lag with the letter restock



I'm having flashbacks to the apple release!


----------



## Kaiserin

*REFRESH INTENSIFIES*


----------



## sej

Right, I'm goin' in! See you on the other side!


----------



## Flyffel

Holla said:


> It's 2pm for me. It's crazy how different some time zones are.


You realize how many timezones there are right? lol


----------



## Kirbystarship

shop is down!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lemmie just add this Lion King song just for this thread.

_*Be Prepared.*_


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I need one more bell! I doooo do dododoxododo


----------



## Coach

What if the shop was actually just closed forever


----------



## Kaiserin

40 SECONDS.
GOTTA GO FAST!!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

AHHHHH I'm freaking out *-*


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Aah I am not getting the one bell in time help me oh my word quick xd ha ha ha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bloop bloop


----------



## Akira-chan

AND THE RACE BEGINS


----------



## HungryForCereal

shop still down...


----------



## Alienfish

few minutes lol....


----------



## Justin

Tfw ya'll lag it so hard I can't even open it in time


----------



## Nightmares

Oh **** I didn't take anything out my ABD 

I'm screwed


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Last minute try to get the one bell I need ahh ah ah


----------



## Paperboy012305

NO! I lost the battle. There will be another soon, I hope to win that time.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Justin said:


> Tfw ya'll lag it so hard I can't even open it in time



Seriously that lag was the worst. I had an apple and peach in my cart and when I went to checkout I had nothing lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

site lag so bad the pages couldn't even load properly

I think it might be time to start looking into fixing server issues during restocks


----------



## debinoresu

sweet managed to snag 3 apples and 2 peaches


----------



## Alienfish

ahah good luck getting anything else than a cherry, that cart system needs rework.


----------



## bubblemilktea

I literally try getting the peach, but it was sooo laggy. It didn't add to my cart. ;-; I'm so sad.


----------



## ZetaFunction

that lag though omg


----------



## cIementine

the lag was so bad i couldn't get there in time lmao


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

OMG OMG I GOT THE CHERRY!!!

I wanted the apple but I missed click D: never mind! I'm happy with my cherry! at least I think I got it


----------



## Flyffel

Seems like I got a peach but not an apple. Also I got a pear and an orange because I was testing the shop before and then it suddenly went down before I could take it from my cart. >_<


----------



## Amilee

Updating Cart

Adding item to cart, please wait...

yea... thanks for nothing rip my internet


----------



## ZetaFunction

wow lmao snagged a ton of cherries


----------



## Crash

wow, that was the worst lag i've ever had on here. it took forever to even refresh the shop and then it took almost as long to open the collectibles tab, and by the time it did everything was gone. unreal. :c​


----------



## Fleshy

wow, everything went so quickly


----------



## himeki

got two cherries wtf how


----------



## estypest

That was intense !! But got my peach, whoop! now to recover for a few days until the Japanese letters x.o


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lag too op.


----------



## ZebraQueen

nooooooo my sweet peach  lag so horrible i dint make it at time


----------



## Kaiserin

WTF
PEACH IS ALREADY SOLD OUT, I REALLY WANTED ONE DX


----------



## debinoresu

the lag was less bad than i thought itd be tbh. +i made a good method to keep stalking the shop before it opened lmao. a successful run [: probably wont try to grab anymore the second run, saving for the other days


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Couldn't get the one bell I needed in time so I headed for a cherry with was my second priority. Pity I can't make the second time!


----------



## Amilee

the lag was too much omg
i had a peach in my cart but then it was just gone ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> wow lmao snagged a ton of cherries


Congrats, you made a lineup.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Wow. I added a peach to my cart and finished checking out thinking I got it, but nope.


----------



## himeki

the trick is to add a crapton of stuff in so you can make it out with a bit lmao, i actually managed to go back for the second cherry


----------



## Alienfish

Amilee said:


> the lag was too much omg
> i had a peach in my cart but then it was just gone ;-;



closer than me, i hate that ****ing cart loading thing.. -_- didn't get a thing


----------



## Aronthaer

First try: Panicked, put apple and peach in cart, got nothing

second try: put cherry in cart, got cherry

third try: Added five more cherries, got zero. RIP


----------



## Seroja

But the first 2 minutes it was still down with maintenance. wtf wasted my time.


----------



## Katattacc

Is it just me or did it not seem like they even restocked the peach and apple? That's what I was waiting for  unless it sold out instantly...


----------



## Stil

This is why I don't do restocks. I was on point and got nothing.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Tried getting the peach, but the lag was too real. It was stuck at "adding to cart. please wait.." Yeah, yeah. Oh well! At least I got something out of it.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

AGH! I HAD A PEACH AND APPLE, THEY GOT TAKEN OUT! LAGGGGGGG


----------



## Aronthaer

Oh well, at least I got something


----------



## Coach

Rest in peach everyone :'(


----------



## sej

Managed to get a cherry! Not really what I was aiming for, but definitely better than nothing! The lag tho omggggg I may as well give up for the letters


----------



## Chiana

As always I am stuck at the updating cart part...and waiting.  Once I waited two hours just to see what would happen but nothing happened.  It still says adding item to cart.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

To be honest I probs could of got a few more cherries buuut I'm SUPER happy with 1!

I was scared I was going to miss and my heart was beating so fast *-*


----------



## Kirito

dang got nothing


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

The lag won  Hopefully I will get something on letter day.


----------



## Heyden

who the *** got everything


----------



## Vizionari

Lol I got nothing. Was close to getting a peach though.


----------



## Shinigamii

the lag was ufff but got an apple x)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Oh well guess I could always go for the shop... when I get 350 TBT .
This is going to go down in history as the worst fail on this site I've made... okay maybe trying out mafia when I'm only 10 years old beats it to the top spot


----------



## Kaiserin

I HAD THE PEACH IN MY CART, BUT IT GOT TAKEN OUT.
THIS LAG THO, OMG.


----------



## Crash

debinoresu said:


> the lag was less bad than i thought itd be tbh. +i made a good method to keep stalking the shop before it opened lmao. a successful run [: probably wont try to grab anymore the second run, saving for the other days


damn you must have amazing internet speed lol, mine has always been good + i'm right next to my router and it was still awful. and i was lurking in the shop for like 25 minutes before it even opened. D:

what i'm really thinking about is if it was this bad today, it's going to be ten times worse on sunday. sigh.​


----------



## Sholee

noms on peaches*


----------



## Cascade

I'm so happy to get all c:


----------



## Nightmares

Gahh I didn't manage to get anything ;-;
Congrats to those who did!


----------



## bubblemilktea

The houses are going to be a nightmare. Oh my gosh.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I am might try for the apple on the second run but I doubt it


----------



## Kirbystarship

IF IT WASN'T FOR THE LAG I WOULD GOT SOMETHING. Sorry for all caps I'm unhappy.


----------



## Paperboy012305

heatherstyles said:


> The houses are going to be a nightmare. Oh my gosh.


I must have hope.


----------



## HungryForCereal

shouldnt you restock like a whole bunch of those collectibles since we're celebrating 6.5m posts which is a milestone? tbh it doesnt make sense if you only restock a small amount for something like this. im doubting whether i can get myself even 1 letter...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Crash said:


> what i'm really thinking about is if it was this bad today, it's going to be ten times worse on sunday. sigh.​



sunday tbt literally just quits


----------



## ZebraQueen

i hope i can manged just 1 peach its all i ask
please peach gods please give me peach
? just need 1 i like your flavors


----------



## Rio_

I had the page open but I started doing something else while waiting and forgot about it |D I guess I'll try again in 8hrs XP


----------



## Kaiserin

Lucky to those who got it in time.
I wonder how ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

snoozit said:


> shouldnt you restock like a whole bunch of those collectibles since we're celebrating 6.5m posts which is a milestone? tbh it doesnt make sense if you only restock a small amount for something like this. im doubting whether i can get myself even 1 letter...



exactly.. i mean then you would have a chance *cough*


----------



## chocopug

Got a cherry but no apple. Won't be around for the second restock, but oh well... one is better than nothing!

Sunday is gonna be horrendous though, omg.


----------



## Minni

How many were restocked?


----------



## Seroja

Okay back to bed. Thanks for nothing internet.


----------



## Chiana

Cart is still updating.  I am not sure if I should cancel out or continue to hope I got a peach.  I wanted one to represent my town which is a replacement for the one in which the cartridge popped out and I lost it.  So, I will have to try again on the next restock, I think.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Minni said:


> How many were restocked?


50 each. I don't get why the admins don't increase it to 500 or something?


----------



## Alienfish

Minni said:


> How many were restocked?


-1 of each also yeah not gonna bother with sunday if they are gonna pull it again like did they even add more than like 2 of each


----------



## Kaiserin

Minni said:


> How many were restocked?



25/25


----------



## sej

Tbh I feel lucky about getting a cherry!


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> 50 each. I don't get why the admins don't increase it to 500 or something?


500 what a joke

no apparently it was 15 apples, 25 peaches, 50 cherries


----------



## HungryForCereal

Moko said:


> exactly.. i mean then you would have a chance *cough*



the peaches and apples were still available when i got to the shop lol. not interested on the fruits anyway. i need the letters!


----------



## You got mail!

38 members viewing plus 3 guests 
Wow


----------



## LethalLulu

Paperboy012305 said:


> 50 each. I don't get why the admins don't increase it to 500 or something?



Where did you get those numbers?
They restocked 50 cherries, yah, but 25 peaches and 16 apples.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Yeah, I saw 15 apples, 25 peaches, and 50 cherries. I thought I had a chance getting a peach. ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heyden said:


> 500 what a joke
> 
> no apparently it was 15 apples, 25 peaches, 50 cherries


Oh, I was in a rush I didn't check.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why the admins don't increase it to 500 or something?



gotta keep the rarities mostly consistent across the board

because uh

yeah, I've no ****ing clue


----------



## Coach

Paperboy012305 said:


> 50 each. I don't get why the admins don't increase it to 500 or something?



They don't want to ruin the economy I guess


----------



## Alienfish

Heyden said:


> 500 what a joke
> 
> no apparently it was 15 apples, 25 peaches, 50 cherries



still like nothing with this lag...


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Chiana said:


> Cart is still updating.  I am not sure if I should cancel out or continue to hope I got a peach.  I wanted one to represent my town which is a replacement for the one in which the cartridge popped out and I lost it.  So, I will have to try again on the next restock, I think.



they are most likely to be all sold out by now


----------



## Kaiserin

JUSTIN I SEE YOU.


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> They don't want to ruin the economy I guess



ha, it's already ruined so it wouldn't make too much difference lmao


----------



## Crash

55 users browsing omg​


----------



## Stalfos

I had two fuzzy peaches in my cart. Clicked buy. Nothing. *sigh*


----------



## Heyden

who got all i bet someone got like 10


----------



## Amilee

this is really... idk it took so long to get it in the cart and when you checkout its just gone??? 
im not gonna stay up until 5am for this.. omg i hate my life ahaha


----------



## sej

MY HOPES AND DREAMS HAVE BEEN CRUSHED FOR THE LETTERS


----------



## ZetaFunction

only 15 apples and 25 peaches?
smh

honestly, these restocks are bogus :/  the only thing you actually have a chance at are the cherries


----------



## Crash

Heyden said:


> who got all i bet someone got like 10


probably + i know at least two people that got 3-4​


----------



## Aronthaer

I don't really need a cherry so I sent it to Hillarusaur for her surgery


----------



## Kaiserin

Sej said:


> MY HOPES AND DREAMS HAVE BEEN CRUSHED FOR THE LETTERS



*PLAYS HOPES AND DREAMS.*
STAY DETERMINED FOR 8HRS


----------



## LambdaDelta

Coach said:


> They don't want to ruin the economy I guess



too bad the "economy" is already a joke though


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Heyden said:


> who got all i bet someone got like 10



Well not really...I got 1... there were like 50 cherries and 15 apples

not sure about the peaches tho

I have seen 1 person so far who managed to get 1 of each *-* I want their internet


----------



## Seroja

Okay I can't sleep I wanna know, was the shop still down for maintenance for any of you after the countdown hit 0?


----------



## sej

WHO THINKS I SHOULD GET UP AT 4AM??!!


----------



## Pandoria

Seroja said:


> Okay I can't sleep I wanna know, was the shop still down for maintenance for any of you after the countdown hit 0?



Yep! ;u; For a couple of minutes after I was just resetting my tabs ;u;
Managed to nab 3 Cherries- 2 For 2 of my Towns and 1 for my wonderful Boyfriend~ <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, it was like 3-4 minutes until I actually even got in

and then it wasn't even loaded properly due to how horrid lag was


----------



## LethalLulu

Seroja said:


> Okay I can't sleep I wanna know, was the shop still down for maintenance for any of you after the countdown hit 0?



Yah, it opened like 2 minutes after it ended.


----------



## Justin

Seroja said:


> Okay I can't sleep I wanna know, was the shop still down for maintenance for any of you after the countdown hit 0?



I don't think it went up until about 1-2 minutes after. The lag was so bad I had trouble even opening.

Also it's worth noting that the countdowns provided on the first post are simply just for convenience of when the restocks are. They aren't in any way directly tied to the Shop automatically so you shouldn't watch them down to the exact second.


----------



## Stalfos

My spirit has been broken.


----------



## Amilee

Seroja said:


> Okay I can't sleep I wanna know, was the shop still down for maintenance for any of you after the countdown hit 0?



yea it had like a 2-3 minute delay for me


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, it opened like 2 minutes after it ended.



yeah same for me -_- and the lags was bad so you hardly had time to get something anyways


----------



## Amilee

Stalfos said:


> My spirit has been broken.



same ;-; rip me


----------



## ok.sean

After 3 site crashes I finally got into the shop to purchase a cherry. I accidentally double clicked and two were added to the cart. In my View Cart/Checkout page, I saw there were two cherries and I changed the Quantity to '1'. When I checked out, The cost of two was deducted from my bells. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## debinoresu

i didnt get one of each, but i didnt even want any cherries, so i still got everything i wanted, apples and peaches.


----------



## Justin

ok.sean said:


> After 3 site crashes I finally got into the shop to purchase a cherry. I accidentally double clicked and two were added to the cart. In my View Cart/Checkout page, I saw there were two cherries and I changed the Quantity to '1'. When I checked out, The cost of two was deducted from my bells. Is there a way to fix this?



You bought two and wish for one to be refunded? I'm sure someone in this thread would be happy to buy it from you for Shop price rather than me taking it away and it disappearing into the nether!


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> yeah same for me -_- and the lags was bad so you hardly had time to get something anyways



Yah.  I wasn't having trouble loading the shop, but it wouldn't add anything to my cart.


----------



## device

Jubs started to log into the admin control panel at 8:02PM GMT and they were restocked around that time, however at the starting point of 8:03PM the apples were sold out, I can only imagine one person had bought the majority of them


----------



## sej

debinoresu said:


> i didnt get one of each, but i didnt even want any cherries, so i still got everything i wanted, apples and peaches.



pls can I have an apple thx


----------



## debinoresu

Sej said:


> pls can I have an apple thx



im definitely going to sell all 3 apples so if you have the bells to buy sure


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah.  I wasn't having trouble loading the shop, but it wouldn't add anything to my cart.



was a bit laggy but yeah that mothertrucking cart i wanna hit someone with -.-


----------



## Heyden

i couldnt even click the Collectible tab


----------



## King Dorado

debinoresu said:


> the lag was less bad than i thought itd be tbh. +i made a good method to keep stalking the shop before it opened lmao. a successful run [: probably wont try to grab anymore the second run, saving for the other days



what was your method??


----------



## sej

debinoresu said:


> im definitely going to sell all 3 apples so if you have the bells to buy sure



why dont u just make it easier and giv me 1 for free like how easy is that


----------



## Alienfish

Also yeah you can usually load the shop but you have to be lucky to even add something to cart lol


----------



## ok.sean

Justin said:


> You bought two and wish for one to be refunded? I'm sure someone in this thread would be happy to buy it from you for Shop price rather than me taking it away and it disappearing into the nether!



That would be lovely.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Message me if you want a cherry for market price


----------



## Amilee

Moko said:


> Also yeah you can usually load the shop but you have to be lucky to even add something to cart lol



and THEN you have to make it to the checkout xD


----------



## debinoresu

Sej said:


> why dont u just make it easier and giv me 1 for free like how easy is that



i wish the world was so giving and easy but im a Sinful Capitalist so sadly no dice


----------



## Kaiserin

Justin said:


> You bought two and wish for one to be refunded? I'm sure someone in this thread would be happy to buy it from you for Shop price rather than me taking it away and it disappearing into the nether!



THE MAN HAS SPOKEN!
I would love to buy it at shop price ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

Amilee said:


> and THEN you have to make it to the checkout xD



if it gets added at all yes


----------



## cornimer

The apple disappeared from my cart 
I'll see if I can try again later!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Damn you restocks!!! Aways failing :'(
It goes too slow when I add it to the cart!


----------



## sej

debinoresu said:


> i wish the world was so giving and easy but im a Sinful Capitalist so sadly no dice



u could be a giving person 4 1 min like that would easy and so much easier than selling it like


----------



## Laudine

I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something


----------



## Kaiserin

Laudine said:


> I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something



May I buy it at shop price?;-;


----------



## Justin

Anyway in regard to the restock in general, I do get the frustration. But at the end of the day... if we have items which are intended to have some degree of rarity, then there are always going to be winners and losers. It's not possible to please every user in restocks while at the same time pleasing the folks who enjoy the rarity side of their collectibles as well. So for some collectibles like the rare fruits or letters, that's just how it's going to be. But that's also why not every collectible is like that.

That's why we have other collectibles for different occasions. In particular with the new flower collectibles, we're embarking on a bit of a project so that there are more new "common" collectibles always available in the Shop without any need for these restock shenanigans. As well as those, we have other items which are generally quite easy to obtain just through simple event participation throughout the year such as the easter eggs this spring, the Christmas presents last winter, or the embers last summer.


----------



## sej

Laudine said:


> I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something



Can I uh, please maybe buy one at shop price?? You don't have to, but you know


----------



## Amilee

Laudine said:


> I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something



HOW ugh i hate my internet


----------



## Paperboy012305

Laudine said:


> I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something


Would you also be kind giving those pokeballs away too? I mean, if you have no use for them that is.


----------



## Alienfish

Chelsaurus said:


> Damn you restocks!!! Aways failing :'(
> It goes too slow when I add it to the cart!



yeah.

also i dont think the collectibles will be too common. also that cart someone bern it.


----------



## ZetaFunction

If anyone's interested, I'm selling 5 cherries at shop price since I'm probably not gonna save enough for a toy hammer or letters :/


----------



## Ploom

Laudine said:


> I uh, got more apples than I intended to >.> I'll give them away later or something



Oh so YOURE the one, ha.
Really thought I was gonna get one Apple this restock, but by the time I checked out with the one in my cart, poof, they were gone. good to know someone who needed collectibles got them ALL though... Lol


----------



## Laudine

Myuuchu said:
			
		

> May I buy it at shop price?;-;


Hey why not! Just send me the TBT and I'll send you one 



Sej said:


> Can I uh, please maybe buy one at shop price?? You don't have to, but you know


Ahh since Myuuchu asked first, I was going to sell them the apple at the shop price, however, if they're not interested anymore I'll let you know!




Paperboy012305 said:


> Would you also be kind giving those pokeballs away too? I mean, if you have no use for them that is.


Haha your comment made my morning xD If I ever managed to get one more I'll definitely give it away  The ones I currently have kind of have nostalgic meaning to me, as they're the first collectibles I bought since I joined *is a sap*


----------



## Chelsaurus

Is anyone selling a peach or apple at shop price?


----------



## Crash

i will definitely buy a peach off someone for shop price if anyone's offering but i doubt it lol
good luck to everyone (including me) who's gonna try again tonight!​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> the Christmas presents last winter



speaking of, please start Christmas festivities this year more like around how 2014 was and not 2015

couldn't even participate at all last year, since when it finally did start I was having fun with FAMILY ****


----------



## sej

Laudine said:


> Hey why not! Just send me the TBT and I'll send you one
> 
> 
> Haha your comment made my morning xD If I ever managed to get one more I'll definitely give it away  The ones I currently have kind of have nostalgic meaning to me, as they're the first collectibles I bought since I joined *is a sap*



M-m-may I please?


----------



## bubblemilktea

If anyone is selling a peach at shop price please let me know. ;-;


----------



## Chelsaurus

I just hate the fact that it goes off your internet. Like I was ready- I was sat in the toilets at work ready and I clicked to add it and it took way too long and it vanished into someone else's pocket 
Cries


----------



## Paperboy012305

Laudine said:


> Hey why not! Just send me the TBT and I'll send you one
> 
> 
> Haha your comment made my morning xD If I ever managed to get one more I'll definitely give it away  The ones I currently have kind of have nostalgic meaning to me, as they're the first collectibles I bought since I joined *is a sap*


I can respect that. Just checking, that's all.


----------



## HungryForCereal

honestly tho, when we put the amount of collectibles into our cart, the collectibles should be 'tied' to our account and then we can safely check out.


----------



## device

Chelsaurus said:


> I just hate the fact that it goes off your internet. Like I was ready- I was sat in the toilets at work ready and I clicked to add it and it took way too long and it vanished into someone else's pocket
> Cries



Not only internet connection, it comes down to timing and a little bit of luck as well


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Anyway in regard to the restock in general, I do get the frustration. But at the end of the day... if we have items which are intended to have some degree of rarity, then there are always going to be winners and losers. It's not possible to please every user in restocks while at the same time pleasing the folks who enjoy the rarity side of their collectibles as well. So for some collectibles like the rare fruits or letters, that's just how it's going to be. But that's also why not every collectible is like that.



ok, but fix that server lag though

that's the real issue here

not silly item rarity


----------



## sej

Laudine said:


> Hey why not! Just send me the TBT and I'll send you one
> 
> 
> Ahh since Myuuchu asked first, I was going to sell them the apple at the shop price, however, if they're not interested anymore I'll let you know!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your comment made my morning xD If I ever managed to get one more I'll definitely give it away  The ones I currently have kind of have nostalgic meaning to me, as they're the first collectibles I bought since I joined *is a sap*



Oh, ok. Thank you so much! This is very generous!


----------



## Chrystina

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but fix that server lag though
> 
> that's the real issue here
> 
> not silly item rarity



I'd love to see you pay for the site, then try saying that.


----------



## Kaiserin

Laudine said:


> Hey why not! Just send me the TBT and I'll send you one
> 
> 
> Ahh since Myuuchu asked first, I was going to sell them the apple at the shop price, however, if they're not interested anymore I'll let you know!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your comment made my morning xD If I ever managed to get one more I'll definitely give it away  The ones I currently have kind of have nostalgic meaning to me, as they're the first collectibles I bought since I joined *is a sap*



Thank you!


----------



## CuteYuYu

I managed to grab a peach c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alexi said:


> I'd love to see you pay for the site, then try saying that.



tbh without how much I regularly spend elsewhere, I probably very easily could

though I'm also not the one paying for it so I don't have access to any sorts of details for cost/plan/etc


----------



## Kaiserin

Haha, Nice Snow White Reference Laudine cx


----------



## sej

Hey! If anyone is selling an apple at shop price I would be beyond grateful! As I am not getting up at 4am xo


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Sej said:


> Hey! If anyone is selling an apple at shop price I would be beyond grateful! As I am not getting up at 4am xo



same! x I would also swap my cherry for the apple! Tho I know that will never happen/work because the apple is worth so much
 *-*


----------



## Kirbystarship

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> same! x I would also swap my cherry for the apple! Tho I know that will never happen/work because the apple is worth so much
> *-*



the average price of the apple in the guide is 2k.


----------



## Pandoria

Tardis2016 said:


> the average price of the apple in the guide is 2k.



Yes, but people can always hope that someone would be kind enough to do so! ;u;


----------



## Seroja

Marinette said:


> Yes, but people can always hope that someone would be kind enough to do so! ;u;



Yup! Just like someone who offered to sell me their peach that they got last year at shop price! 

Shout out to the lovely Zane for their generosity and kindness! Thank you again!


----------



## helloxcutiee

How was the restock guys? I just got here.


----------



## Pandoria

Seroja said:


> Yup! Just like someone who offered to sell me their peach that they got last year at shop price!
> 
> Shout out to the lovely Zane for their generosity and kindness! Thank you again!



That's wonderful for you ;u; Congrats! <3


----------



## hestu

If anyone got an extra peach or apple I would be so grateful to buy it from you! Good luck everyone on tonight's restock!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Helloxcutiee said:


> How was the restock guys? I just got here.



it's a case of 'WHO DUNNIT' on who bought stole all the apples/peaches


----------



## Amilee

Helloxcutiee said:


> How was the restock guys? I just got here.



lag, cart not updating, pain, more lag, tears


----------



## helloxcutiee

Amilee said:


> lag, cart not updating, pain, more lag, tears



Sounds like fun..


----------



## Kirbystarship

It isn't that fun. My cart didn't update for like about 15seconts. And the apple was gone!


----------



## Seroja

Marinette said:


> That's wonderful for you ;u; Congrats! <3



Thank you sweetie! I am so happy hurhur now I only need to get an apple on the next restock and my collection will be complete~


----------



## Pandoria

Seroja said:


> Thank you sweetie! I am so happy hurhur now I only need to get an apple on the next restock and my collection will be complete~



No problem ;u;
I don't know if I'm going to be able to stay up for the next restock! Just hoping someone will be able to get me some peaches or apples x3 If I can stay up I will, but best of luck!


----------



## The Pennifer

Justin said:


> I don't think it went up until about 1-2 minutes after. The lag was so bad I had trouble even opening.
> 
> Also it's worth noting that the countdowns provided on the first post are simply just for convenience of when the restocks are. They aren't in any way directly tied to the Shop automatically so you shouldn't watch them down to the exact second.


I'm just going back and reading all the posts ... Thank you for explaining this!  I didn't know that ... Lol ... Next restock I will be better prepared ... At least that's the theory


----------



## piichinu

o...i was in school

not that i care i know where my collectibles always end up


----------



## Kirbystarship

Before the restocks you can tell if a restock is happening. When the shop is closed.


----------



## Shinrai

Gahd. Minutes late. I just woke up. And all the fruits are gone. O_O!


----------



## Aali

Reading through these posts

Fruit lovers be crazy!


----------



## aleshapie

Shinrai said:


> Gahd. Minutes late. I just woke up. And all the fruits are gone. O_O!



I will sell you a cherry at shop price, if you want?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

missed out on the fruit, hopefully i can snag one later when they re-stock again tonight but who knows


----------



## Trip

I can't even imagine what the house restocks are going to be like...


----------



## Aali

Mayor.Trip said:


> I can't even imagine what the house restocks are going to be like...



I know I'm scared since thats all I want


----------



## Shinrai

aleshapie said:


> I will sell you a cherry at shop price, if you want?



Oh, thanks for the offer but I'm aiming for the peaches! Thanks tho, that's so kind of you.


----------



## Cadbberry

Missed restock one due to class, lets hope I can catch restock two


----------



## spamurai

Oops... missed the restock even though I was on a few hours earlier xD
It totally slipped my mind.
Might have to wake up early to try and grab an apple


----------



## Seroja

aleshapie said:


> I will sell you a cherry at shop price, if you want?



I think Chelsaurus would love to buy one at shop price ;A;


----------



## ZetaFunction

everyone should just give up with the houses at this point because there's probably gonna be less total houses than fruits :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tardis2016 said:


> Before the restocks you can tell if a restock is happening. When the shop is closed.



staff should start spontaneously closing the shop just to close it

then when they reopen everyone starts asking what got restocked and who got them, despite there being no actual restocks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> everyone should just give up with the houses at this point because there's probably gonna be less total houses than fruits :/



times like this I'm glad I already have almost all the shop collectibles at this point


----------



## Vizionari

I blame the shop not opening on time


----------



## aleshapie

Seroja said:


> I think Chelsaurus would love to buy one at shop price ;A;



I have 2 extras. I already VM'd her. Thanks for looking out!! We gotta stick together! Lol


----------



## Chelsaurus

Seroja said:


> I think Chelsaurus would love to buy one at shop price ;A;



Thank you so much for suggesting me! Really appreciate it!
And thanks to ALESHAPIE for selling me one and not over charging me! You guys rock! I appreciate the generosity thanks


----------



## aleshapie

If anyone is willing to sell a peach at shop price (plus a nice tip for your generosity!) I was trying to get one for 3dewdrop's daughter. She's sick. Booo.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I hope their is less lag when we get to night time in the united states.


----------



## Chelsaurus

aleshapie said:


> If anyone is willing to sell a peach at shop price (plus a nice tip for your generosity!) I was trying to get one for 3dewdrop's daughter. She's sick. Booo.



Awwwwwww noooo! I will keep my eyes peeled for you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tardis2016 said:


> I hope their is less lag when we get to night time in the united states.



probably because a lot of us 'foreigners' will be asleep


----------



## aleshapie

Chelsaurus said:


> Thank you so much for suggesting me! Really appreciate it!
> And thanks to ALESHAPIE for selling me one and not over charging me! You guys rock! I appreciate the generosity thanks



Anytime! gotta pay it forward!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tardis2016 said:


> I hope their is less lag when we get to night time in the united states.



I'm gonna say, since a lot of people on here aren't in the U.S., there's probably gonna be less people and less lag since they're all gonna be asleep, not to mention everyone's probably bummed after waiting for all this and getting nothing


----------



## Heyden

im gonna be at school so GL everyone else


----------



## Trip

I hope I get an apple later.


----------



## aleshapie

Who missed out on a cherry and doesn't have one?


----------



## Kaiserin

aleshapie said:


> Who missed out on a cherry and doesn't have one?



I Missed out Sadly, was gonna buy that instead and it was Sold out.


----------



## aleshapie

Myuchuu said:


> I Missed out Sadly, was gonna buy that instead and it was Sold out.



Do you have 119 tbt?


----------



## Kaiserin

aleshapie said:


> Do you have 119 tbt?




Gonna Save up for the house instead, anyways good luck.~


----------



## aleshapie

Myuchuu said:


> Gonna Save up for the house instead, anyways good luck.~



Meh. Ok. I was gonna try to help another person out.

I have 1 spare cherry for 119 tbt if anyone who does not already have one missed restock.


----------



## Seroja

I'm just gonna say, if anyone wants to complete their good deed of the day today, you can sell your apple to me at shop price or a slightly higher price. Thank you!!

Also, the next restock will be 11am my time so I don't think the lag will be any lesser as there will be many more with timezones similar to mine.


----------



## Aali

Kinda wished I could have grabbed something oh well

No way I'm gonna mae it to 11pm ts 6 rn and I'm about to die XD


----------



## aleshapie

Aali said:


> Kinda wished I could have grabbed something oh well
> 
> No way I'm gonna mae it to 11pm ts 6 rn and I'm about to die XD



Cherry? Lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I will stay up as late as I have to on a Saturday to get that choco cake


----------



## jiny

ToxiFoxy said:


> I will stay up as late as I have to on a Saturday to get that choco cake



same tbh, it's my fav


----------



## ZetaFunction

time to figure out how to earn 900 tbt in less than 48 hours to afford that toy hammer..... time to post everywhere otl


----------



## Chelsaurus

how many fruit stocks did they do?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Chelsaurus said:


> how many fruit stocks did they do?



15 apples, 25 peaches, and 50 cherries.

I'm assuming the same amounts of each will be released tonight.  Peaches and cherries will likely be the easiest to get, of them all.


----------



## Pandoria

Chelsaurus said:


> how many fruit stocks did they do?



15 Apples, 25 Peaches, 50 Cherries ;u;
In case you were asking a different question- in that case, my apologies! ;u;


----------



## moonrisekingdom

oh wow, hardly any apples. hopefully i can get one tonight 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> time to figure out how to earn 900 tbt in less than 48 hours to afford that toy hammer..... time to post everywhere otl



good luck on this endeavor!


----------



## Chelsaurus

oh wow such small number! Damn hahaha


----------



## N a t

So, who all suffered during the first restock? -0-


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't know if i'm going to make tonight's restock, that's when I go to bed.

Perhaps, if I sneak?


----------



## Aronthaer

I really want a peach or apple but I'm really sick so I might have to go to bed early ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could stay up, but I really need sleep if I don't want to feel like s*** tomorrow too


----------



## Chelsaurus

The question is do I stay up or go to sleep then set an alarm?


----------



## Kaiserin

Chelsaurus said:


> The question is do I stay up or go to sleep then set an alarm?



Go to sleep and set an alarm.


----------



## Trip

Just under 3 hours left!


----------



## Aronthaer

Ahhh my head is pounding and I've got the chills

three more hours... then I'll sleep and hopefully feel better tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Getting sick at the least opportune times


----------



## Chelsaurus

Is there any hints for restock success? 
Last time it took so long to get it in my cart i thought id try to quickly hit checkout whilst it was still loading- would this still count? (example: click purchase then click checkout?) or do I have to wait for it to be in my cart first before i checkout?


----------



## Aronthaer

Chelsaurus said:


> Is there any hints for restock success?
> Last time it took so long to get it in my cart i thought id try to quickly hit checkout whilst it was still loading- would this still count? (example: click purchase then click checkout?) or do I have to wait for it to be in my cart first before i checkout?



I did that and some items (I.E. my cherries and peaches) were in my cart whilst others (I.E. my apples) hadn't fully loaded yet. it's pretty much a crapshoot.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Aronthaer said:


> I did that and some items (I.E. my cherries and peaches) were in my cart whilst others (I.E. my apples) hadn't fully loaded yet. it's pretty much a crapshoot.



Ignore


----------



## Aronthaer

Chelsaurus said:


> Aww dang it that sucks! I have a cherry stuck in my cart from last restocks, if only it was a peach hahaha



Not sure if that'll work :/


----------



## King Dorado

is anyone going for the Groups, the mailboxes, or the envelopes tomorrow?

iirc, last time the groups were restocked they got sold out lickety-split... at 40k a pop...

not sure what use the envelopes are-- maybe for group members i guess...


----------



## Kaiserin

King Dad said:


> is anyone going for the Groups, the mailboxes, or the envelopes tomorrow?
> 
> iirc, last time the groups were restocked they got sold out lickety-split... at 40k a pop...
> 
> not sure what use the envelopes are-- maybe for group members i guess...



I'm not really interested in those, so I'll skip out tomorrow.


----------



## Trip

King Dad said:


> is anyone going for the Groups, the mailboxes, or the envelopes tomorrow?
> 
> iirc, last time the groups were restocked they got sold out lickety-split... at 40k a pop...
> 
> not sure what use the envelopes are-- maybe for group members i guess...



I'm buying the small mailbox.


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor.Trip said:


> I'm buying the small mailbox.



i went wild and go a silver mailbox, bc i didnt think the purple would ever restock


----------



## Kirbystarship

Whats the point of a small mailbox if you start with a small mailbox? I mean buy one.


----------



## Trip

Tardis2016 said:


> Whats the point of a small mailbox if you start with a small mailbox? I mean buy one.



You can store 75 without it and 100 with it.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Mayor.Trip said:


> You can store 75 without it and 100 with it.



So what mailbox do you start with? Or is it no mailbox.


----------



## Trip

Tardis2016 said:


> So what mailbox do you start with? Or is it no mailbox.



No mailbox. Meaning the add-on. You have one but it's not upgraded.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Not long now... I wonder how many are going for them this time


----------



## Shinrai

Am I the only doing crazy stuff? I'm just staring at the countdown timer for about 2 hours now.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

hopefully i can get an apple or at least a cherry. we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Holla

I've love to complete my Fruit collection with a peach and an apple but I had absolutely no luck earlier today. 

Gonna try to try again tonight but I'm not gonna get too excited...


----------



## skarmoury

A few minutes left! Hope I snag a peach :'D


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> A few minutes left! Hope I snag a peach :'D



idk what time machine you have, but for the rest of us it's a bit over an hour


----------



## skarmoury

I mean an hour and a few minutes ^^;


----------



## Chelsaurus

LambdaDelta said:


> idk what time machine you have, but for the rest of us it's a bit over an hour



HAHAAHA made me laugh this comment- was thinking same thing lol


----------



## Seroja

skarmoury said:


> I mean an hour and a few minutes ^^;



Almost gave me a heart attack! I was here nice and chilling until I read 'a few minutes left'! LMAO


----------



## cornimer

I'm staying up in attempts to get an apple, please let my sleep not have been sacrificed for nothing


----------



## Trip

Under an hour left.


----------



## Aronthaer

Here, while you're waiting, try my "Which Fire Emblem: Fates Royal Sibling are you" quiz 

https://www.playbuzz.com/zacharyp13/which-fire-emblem-fates-royal-are-you#half


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hope I can have the chance to get another Peach before I catch some Zzz's


----------



## Kirbystarship

My internet is not lagging. I guess this will be easy getting a apple.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tardis2016 said:


> My internet is not lagging. I guess this will be easy getting a apple.



easier maybe, but I'd be amazed if it was pure easy for anyone


----------



## Chelsaurus

Tardis2016 said:


> My internet is not lagging. I guess this will be easy getting a apple.



Wait until another half hour....


----------



## cornimer

*sets alarm in case I fall asleep*


----------



## Chelsaurus

VanessaMay18 said:


> *sets alarm in case I fall asleep*



good thinking!


----------



## Curry

I hope TBT hired extra hamsters for their servers tonight.


----------



## N e s s

ahahahahahaha i'm so dead


----------



## Aronthaer

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I hope TBT hired extra hamsters for their servers tonight.



I thought the servers were squirrel-powered?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I hope TBT hired extra hamsters for their servers tonight.



they're probably holding the reserves in case of casualties actually


----------



## Justin

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I hope TBT hired extra hamsters for their servers tonight.



Poor hamsters don't stand a damn chance tonight.

7:59PM:


----------



## Aronthaer

Justin said:


> Poor hamsters don't stand a damn chance tonight.
> 
> 7:59PM:








TBT runs on hampster power confirmed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, but who is Mufasa?


----------



## N e s s

Its that time again.


----------



## Seroja

VanessaMay18 said:


> I'm staying up in attempts to get an apple, please let my sleep not have been sacrificed for nothing



All the best! I woke up at 3am for the first restock but got none.


----------



## sej

3:33am RIP
YES I AM DOING THE 4AM RESTOCK PLEASE DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## N e s s

Phone on my left, Computer on my right. Lets see how this works out.


----------



## Vizionari

N e s s said:


> Phone on my left, Computer on my right. Lets see how this works out.



twice the lag


----------



## Chelsaurus

N e s s said:


> Phone on my left, Computer on my right. Lets see how this works out.



Thats my idea! hahaha


----------



## sej

N e s s said:


> Phone on my left, Computer on my right. Lets see how this works out.



I only have my phone rip
Even my suuper fast laptop only got a cherry last time DX


----------



## Seroja

The lag is starting rip. Hopefully this computer is faster than my laptop.


----------



## piichinu

my brother is online gaming so im probably gonna lag...and my phone is so far away i dont wanna get up


----------



## Katattacc

I also woke early up for the first restock but didn't get anything. I coulda nabbed a cherry but i figured there is someone who wants it more than me.
Really tho, i just want a darn peach!


----------



## sej

Katattacc said:


> I also woke early up for the first restock but didn't get anything. I coulda nabbed a cherry but i figured there is someone who wants it more than me.
> Really tho, i just want a darn peach!



I really want a damn apple!


----------



## Jacob

watch out dudes ill be participating this time


----------



## boujee

I'm going to try to snag a peach for a friend. I'm mostly hype for the houses but they're sleep so hopefully I can get something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> watch out dudes ill be participating this time




What else do you need


----------



## sej

Jacob said:


> watch out dudes ill be participating this time



:'(

Joking lol


----------



## Jacob

Gamzee said:


> What else do you need



Im just gonna go for some fruits and then resell my old ones at shop price 
i want to have that cool thing that makes it look like it was bought in the shop


----------



## Vizionari

Jacob said:


> watch out dudes ill be participating this time



gdi





jk you're great :'D


----------



## sej

I don't even know why I'm wasting my time lol


----------



## King Dorado

i'm having poptarts and a cuppa darjeeling tea.

for centuries, that's how my ancestors always prepared for battle...


----------



## Seroja

Jacob said:


> Im just gonna go for some fruits and then resell my old ones at shop price
> i want to have that cool thing that makes it look like it was bought in the shop



If you managed to get an apple, and already have an old apple, please sell it to me at shop price *bows down*


----------



## boujee

Jacob said:


> Im just gonna go for some fruits and then resell my old ones at shop price
> i want to have that cool thing that makes it look like it was bought in the shop



I remember when you were a noob and had nothing. Look where you are now lmao


----------



## N e s s

#nervous

putting text here in hopes that the mods don't put me on trial for post quality
gl everyone


----------



## Kaiserin

King Dad said:


> i'm having poptarts and a cuppa darjeeling tea.
> 
> for centuries, that's how my ancestors always prepared for battle...



Have fun with the lag, lol.


----------



## sej

King Dad said:


> i'm having poptarts and a cuppa darjeeling tea.
> 
> for centuries, that's how my ancestors always prepared for battle...



good luck


----------



## N e s s

but yea this is tense lol


----------



## sej

N e s s said:


> #nervous



Omg me too


----------



## Kirbystarship

Still no lag! I guess luck is on my side!


----------



## Mars Adept

Since I have some bells, I suppose I should attempt to get an apple. It's alright if I don't though, good luck everyone.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Come on Peach, you're the only fruit I don't have


----------



## sej

THE LAG IS ALREADY STARTING OH GOD


----------



## aleshapie

Jacob said:


> watch out dudes ill be participating this time



I needa peach for 3dew if you get a spare!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Jacob said:


> Im just gonna go for some fruits and then resell my old ones at shop price
> i want to have that cool thing that makes it look like it was bought in the shop



Ooooooo! If you manage to get a peach I would be more than grateful to take it off your hands at shop price!!


----------



## Vizionari

I'm surprised that there's not a lot of tags for this thread


----------



## King Dorado

hmm, the countdown tim,ers dont seem to display properly.

it shows the time remaining but doesnt continue counting down...  if you refresh, it only shows the new time remaining but doesnt keep ticking down...  

or maybe its me, maybe my bandwidth has become sentient in this hunt for digifruits and is autonomously eliminating unnecessary pixels from display unless it is the prey to be obtained...


----------



## Seroja

No lag could also mean everyone has a fair chance of snagging the collectibles. Good luck everyone~


----------



## helloxcutiee

9 more minutes! My heart is beating so fast omg.


----------



## Bloody_House

Yay! No lag


----------



## Mars Adept

King Dad said:


> hmm, the countdown tim,ers dont seem to display properly.
> 
> it shows the time remaining but doesnt continue counting down...  if you refresh, it only shows the new time remaining but doesnt keep ticking down...
> 
> or maybe its me, maybe my bandwidth has become sentient in this hunt for digifruits and is autonomously eliminating unnecessary pixels from display unless it is the prey to be obtained...



Actually, same for me, and there's not much lag on my end.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have to get a peach, no want to buy it for more.


----------



## Chelsaurus

King Dad said:


> hmm, the countdown tim,ers dont seem to display properly.
> 
> it shows the time remaining but doesnt continue counting down...  if you refresh, it only shows the new time remaining but doesnt keep ticking down...
> 
> or maybe its me, maybe my bandwidth has become sentient in this hunt for digifruits and is autonomously eliminating unnecessary pixels from display unless it is the prey to be obtained...



same for me!


----------



## Mura

Good luck to everyone. Our time has come to either get what we want, or miss out because our computer freezes and then you feel like crying only to realize that it's stupid to cry over pixels and so you hold back the tears


----------



## Cascade

Goodluck everyone c: I'll try to get a peach for ZebraNaomy.


----------



## Aronthaer

Vizionari said:


> I'm surprised that there's not a lot of tags for this thread



my favorite is #ddosattacktbt2016


----------



## Seroja

I am emotionally prepared to accept my loss. There's always next year.


----------



## LambdaDelta

but I've never felt like crying over missing out on a restock


----------



## Chelsaurus

If I can just get a peach.......... its so close


----------



## sej

Chelsaurus said:


> If I can just get a peach.......... its so close



I know right, like all I want is *1* apple


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, shop is down. I neeed that peach!


----------



## piichinu

Seroja said:


> I am emotionally prepared to accept my loss. There's always next year.



...or the next 3 days


----------



## Trip

gl everyone. I really hope I get an apple. ;-;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Dang the lag is already awful again


----------



## King Dorado

once more unto the breach, dear friends!!


----------



## sej

Shop's down!


----------



## Chelsaurus

I hope doing an all nighter wont lower my reflex actions hahahah


----------



## Vizionari

shop is down


----------



## ZetaFunction

Seroja said:


> I am emotionally prepared to accept my loss. There's always next year.



me right now ^

I always have the new SU episode that was released tonight :/


----------



## tomothy

yikes its starting to lag p bad for me


----------



## Trip

no lag plz nooo


----------



## Chicha

Good luck getting stuff, everyone! I'm scared for Saturday welp


----------



## Mars Adept

It just started lagging super bad for me, let's hope for the best, less than three minutes remaining.


----------



## N e s s

welcome home lag my old friend


----------



## sej

Right, I'm getting in the line, see you there!


----------



## Seroja

I am willing to wait a whole year for an apple. Ain't no way I'm buying it for 2k.


----------



## ZetaFunction

good luck!

you'll need it.


----------



## Amilee

im actually awake whats wrong with me.. its 5am here hahaha


----------



## helloxcutiee

1 more minute! I need to pee so bad!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yup, the lag started.


----------



## piichinu

get swagged on


----------



## Katattacc

I gotta peach!


----------



## Amilee

I HAD ONE IN MY CART OMG NOT THIS AGAIN


----------



## Curry

Rip hamsters.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Omg the lag! I tried to get a peach and an apple but ended up with a peach thank god.


----------



## ZetaFunction

smh


----------



## Chelsaurus

DAMN! Anyone manage to get an extra peach?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I managed to get 1 peach, but that's it.


----------



## Trundle

I'm glad I got a cherry because I'm allergic to apples.


----------



## device

welp I got an apple in my cart but then it lagged out for 30 seconds and someone took it from me


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> hmm, the countdown tim,ers dont seem to display properly.
> 
> it shows the time remaining but doesnt continue counting down...  if you refresh, it only shows the new time remaining but doesnt keep ticking down...
> 
> or maybe its me, maybe my bandwidth has become sentient in this hunt for digifruits and is autonomously eliminating unnecessary pixels from display unless it is the prey to be obtained...



They're working fine. I've just removed the seconds part to eliminate confusion about using the countdowns as an exact timer down to the second.


----------



## Crash

dammit
they were in my cart but then they were gone

this lag tho​


----------



## Araie

Still didn't get a peach. Oh well.


----------



## bubblemilktea

IT WAS ACTUALLY IN MY CART. But it was gone once I went to checkout. I'm mad.


----------



## Flyffel

Wow so much lag I just tried to get one apple.

It's 5 AM here what did I wake up for.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

had an apple in my cart and hit confirm purchase and then it vanished, awesome. got a cherry instead.


----------



## Chelsaurus

lag was so bad!


----------



## pokedude729

I tried to get an apple, but it got removed when I went to check out.


----------



## N e s s

ugh, i had a peach but lag made me lose it.

Atleast i have a cherry.


----------



## BungoTheElf

whenn u make it to both restocks and have stuff in ur cart but u get nothing


----------



## Vizionari

Y'all are really fast, lol. I got nothing in my cart.


----------



## seliph

when u only wanted 1 peach but you accidentally bought 2 but it's aight 'cause you were gonna resell


----------



## Mars Adept

I might have gotten an apple, yay.


----------



## Trip

Wow it had to take my apple out of my cart.


----------



## hestu

Anybody get an extra apple or peach?


----------



## Cadbberry

6 apples and 3 peaches in cart as said by the shop page, I go to check out and it shows nothing. Welp, I got so excited over nothing


----------



## boujee

got one 
they're going to be hype


----------



## uwuzumakii

Congrats to everyone that got something!


----------



## Amilee

ok efff that the lag is not even funny anymore
good night everyone


----------



## haileyphi

i had them in my cart but they disappeared ://


----------



## tomothy

snatched right outta my cart !!!


----------



## Shinrai

Placed in the cart then poof-ed magically went somewhere other than my cart. Anyone would gladly sell a peach or apple?


----------



## Amilee

ok efff that the lag is not even funny anymore
good night everyone


----------



## debinoresu

im selling apples, pm if ur interested o:


----------



## Mura

it literally froze for 4 minutes on my screen, and when it finally loaded, I clicked on the collectibles button, and wouldn't work. So I ended up with nothing.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I managed to get one cherry lmao


----------



## Rio_

checkout lag too stronk ;___;


----------



## Chelsaurus

nvll said:


> when u only wanted 1 peach but you accidentally bought 2 but it's aight 'cause you were gonna resell



Are you reselling at shop price?


----------



## JeffreyAC

And... I got nothing  Who knows how long I'll be without the mythical peach


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww man, lag didn't even give me a chance. I was clicking on the collectibles a lot of times, but it wouldn't let me. I was forced to refresh. I was able to that time, clicked purchase on the peach, and the lag got me again.

Dang restock, back at it again with the lag!


----------



## Aronthaer

I have made a terrible mistake.


----------



## Vizionari

shiida said:


> get swagged on



no wonder


----------



## Cascade

i got 2 peach in accidentally.


----------



## Vizionari

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 172904
> 
> I have made a terrible mistake.



rip

that's a lot of bells


----------



## Laudine

Aw, no peach for me. Oh well! I really used up my all luck this morning haha


----------



## You got mail!

I had a peach in my cart but it was gone when i pressed checkout


----------



## skarmoury

Wow, I couldn't even load the page on my iPad. Once 2 minutes have passed, the page loaded, and everything was gone. D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, now I have to waste TBT for a peach. 

Rip me.


----------



## mogyay

well staying up until 4am proved pointless lmao


----------



## bubblemilktea

If anyone's selling a peach for shop price pls let me know. ;-;


----------



## piichinu

do people actually lag during restocks...idgi


----------



## Seroja

Oh whoops I was too relaxed! Somebody who accidentally got 2 apples please sell me one for shop price + tips. Thank you~


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 172904
> 
> I have made a terrible mistake.



Same LOL
except you still have tbt whereas I'm broke


----------



## Javocado

copped a hot peach for a good ol' pal of mine


----------



## Paperboy012305

Candice said:


> i got 2 peach in accidentally.


Giveaway to me? And only me?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Darn it I was confirmed my purchase and them it left me 
I miss my peach


----------



## Invisible again

*Goes to buy cherry*
*Tries to checkout*
*Notices that checkout failed*
Welp, I tried, guys.


----------



## strawberrywine

I cancelled plans for this
And didn't get ****
My life is sad


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, the cart page wouldn't even load for me period

I think this is a new record in lag ****tiness


----------



## Adventure9

I finally got a peach


----------



## Shinrai

Candice said:


> i got 2 peach in accidentally.



Willing to sell your other peach?


----------



## Aronthaer

Selling 8 cherries for 150 a pop! It's not quite shop price but I gotta make a little profit lmao


----------



## glow

*PLEASE END ME
*


----------



## Holla

Not only do I have lag to deal with but my internet is so slow it's not even funny...  I literally can't play any game online or watch any videos online without constant buffering it's that's bad. I don't think I even have a chance at the restocks.

Was ready to go at both restocks today and wouldn't load anything. Argh! Just hope luck is on my side on Saturday as I really just want a Chocolate Cake out of all these restocks...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> copped a hot peach for a good ol' pal of mine


Well aren't you lucky? I'm really not mad at you, knowing that your boss here.


----------



## Cadbberry

This was my one chance, well dang it


----------



## Mura

skarmoury said:


> Wow, I couldn't even load the page on my iPad. Once 2 minutes have passed, the page loaded, and everything was gone. D:



Two minutes is pretty good considering my PC took 4 minutes to load, and when it finally did, It wouldn't let me click on the collectibles button, so I was forced to refresh again, and that took a little longer than a minute, and everything was gone.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, i'll try harder this weekend.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Invisible again said:


> *Goes to buy cherry*
> *Tries to checkout*
> *Notices that checkout failed*
> Welp, I tried, guys.



i have an extra cherry if you want?


----------



## Jacob

did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her

also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested


----------



## Aronthaer

Also willing to trade 2 cherries for a peach or four for an apple. Just PM me!


----------



## Shinrai

Anyone selling a peach and an apple for shop price? Please pm me, I can't seem to follow the posts. It's like going up crazy.


----------



## Mura

Jacob said:


> did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her
> 
> also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested



me


----------



## Aronthaer

I was lagging so bad, I couldn't tell what was going into my cart. I just bought whatever went in, apparently it was 20 cherries lmao

screw everything


----------



## sej

Jacob said:


> did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her
> 
> also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested



I'll buy a peach at shop price pls


----------



## aleshapie

Jacob said:


> did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her
> 
> also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested



NO...ILY Jacob!! I will send you the tbt.


----------



## sej

Oh yeah I didn't get anything rip
I didn't even get anything in my cart RIP


----------



## mogyay

Jacob said:


> did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her
> 
> also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested



um i too have a daughter who i have never mentioned and she uh loves peaches


----------



## Chicha

Wow, that lag was something. ._.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Aronthaer said:


> I was lagging so bad, I couldn't tell what was going into my cart. I just bought whatever went in, apparently it was 20 cherries lmao
> 
> screw everything



LMAO!!! If only it was peaches or apples


----------



## Invisible again

Chelsaurus said:


> i have an extra cherry if you want?



Nah, it's ok. Thanks, though.


----------



## piichinu

Aronthaer said:


> Also willing to trade 2 cherries for a peach or four for an apple. Just PM me!



good luck tbh...that wont happen unless someone decides to be generous since its not a fair trade at all


----------



## lizzy541

reading the posts about how internet is too slow or lag was long is kinda sad tbh i feel bad :-(( good luck on the other restocks!!


----------



## Chiana

AAARRRGGGGHHHHHH!  It is the same problem almost every time.  It says it is being added to my cart but never progresses from there.  I tried waiting it out once but gave up when it had not progressed in about two hours.  I wanted a peach, but no luck.  I opened another window and there were still apples available.  So I figured I might buy one and work out a trade for a peach, but again it never went beyond adding to the cart.  On the third try the cherry (which I also hoped to trade for a peach) added to the cart and i even clicked confirm.  I bought a second cherry and clicked confirm.  Then I realized that it was only going through the motions.  No bells were being deducted and no cherries were being added to my inventory.  This is so frustrating.  

I wish the fruits, at least, were always available.  I feel the town fruit is central to my mayor personna.  There are many other icons that I would love to have but the fruit kind of says something about my towns.


----------



## hestu

If anyone's selling peaches, please pm me!


----------



## Seroja

shiida said:


> good luck tbh...that wont happen unless someone decides to be generous since its not a fair trade at all



Btw did you really experience no lag at all? That's an amazing catch! *impressed*


----------



## Aronthaer

shiida said:


> good luck tbh...that wont happen unless someone decides to be generous since its not a fair trade at all



it's more fair than all these people asking for shop price lmao. I know it's still a miracle tho


----------



## Horus

Oh my ****ing god, this is the god damn reason this site is loading like it's the apocalypse

I hate collectibles so much


----------



## sej

Anyone who is willing to sell me an apple at shop price, please let me know!
I can give more as well if needed (only up to 300 tbt)

PS: I would be beyond grateful as now I can't get back to sleep rippp


----------



## Zane

see y'all at the letter restocks i'm ready to die


----------



## DaCoSim

Jacob said:


> did 3dewdrop's daughter get a peach yet cuz I'll sell a peach to someone @ shop price for her
> 
> also selling 2 cherries at shop price to anyone if ur interested





Jacob, we luv u. You are the best!!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus

just want to shout out to CRASH who gifted me a peach! Such generosity on this forum!! Thanks so much again, really appreciate it! I can now try to go to bed if the birds singing doesnt keep me up!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I wish people didn't buy mass quantities of the shorter stalked items. I feel like I really had a chance at the apple otherwise.


----------



## seliph

Aronthaer said:


> it's more fair than all these people asking for shop price lmao. I know it's still a miracle tho



Yeah but it's like offering dirt rather than poop


----------



## Cadbberry

Horus said:


> Oh my ****ing god, this is the god damn reason this site is loading like it's the apocalypse
> 
> I hate collectibles so much



They do cause a lot of lag during restocks


----------



## bubblemilktea

*slowly losing hope on getting a letter on Sunday*


----------



## Shinrai

Chelsaurus said:


> just want to shout out to CRASH who gifted me a peach! Such generosity on this forum!! Thanks so much again, really appreciate it! I can now try to go to bed if the birds singing doesnt keep me up!!



OH god! I wish I get one toooo! Lucky one, congratulations! o/


----------



## seliph

Horus said:


> Oh my ****ing god, this is the god damn reason this site is loading like it's the apocalypse
> 
> I hate collectibles so much



Just wait for the weekend


----------



## Shinrai

heatherstyles said:


> *slowly losing hope on getting a letter on Sunday*



I feel you my friend. I feel you. *cries at the corner* ;_;


----------



## DaCoSim

Shout out!!! You guys are all awesome that are selling at shop price!!! If I had the bells, I'd try for more stuff and do the same!!! But I'm broke, so I'll just be trying to get something blue for my line up.


----------



## sej

i need u


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope on hammer restock day I have a chance to get a hammer, I just want one for my collection


----------



## bubblemilktea

Shinrai said:


> I feel you my friend. I feel you. *cries at the corner* ;_;



Let's cry together *sobs* ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer

I was upset after buying 20 cherries, but I have come to accept my new role as TBT's one and only Cherry God. May fragrant blossoms and Sakura eggs bless you and your household for generations to come.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Hopefully this will bring the prices down a bit and I'll be able to afford a peach.


----------



## mogyay

Aronthaer said:


> *I was upset after buying 20 cherries*, but I have come to accept my new role as TBT's one and only Cherry God. May fragrant blossoms and Sakura eggs bless you and your household for generations to come.



bye


----------



## Shinrai

heatherstyles said:


> Let's cry together *sobs* ;-;



;-; :'<


----------



## LethalLulu

I managed to grab one!  Then I had to spent a few minutes fixing my speakers and 6 minutes picking a splinter out of my hand with a needle.


----------



## debinoresu

i actually funnily enough accidentally bought 5. but i did it. id id it for you marinette i hope you like that accidental extra one i got thanks for being nice to me


----------



## Holla

For those of you complaining about the lag you have no idea. At least you actually get lag I don't even get to the lag. My internet is so painfully slow it won't even refresh the page in time... I don't stand a chance. 







*sigh* rip. I so badly wish I could get better internet but this is the best internet available here. It's either this or dialup.


----------



## Shinrai

LethalLulu said:


> I managed to grab one!  Then I had to spent a few minutes fixing my speakers and 6 minutes picking a splinter out of my hand with a needle.



Lucky you! I patiently waited for 2 hours looking at the countdown while playing on my 3DS, then when it was time, I managed to smoothly click the shop and purchase an apple and a peach, waited for it go to the cart, but was laggy and was deciding whether or not to press F5. After 2 mins, feeling hopeless due to the loading screen, I kinda, raged pressing F5, hitting the 3DS by my side (luckily it fell of my side basket). Then after, it came through, but when I went to the checkout part, poof.. Gonee... Kroo. ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

Holla said:


> For those of you complaining about the lag you have no idea. At least you actually get lag I don't even get to the lag. My internet is so painfully slow it won't even refresh the page in time... I don't stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* rip. I so badly wish I could get better internet but this is the best internet available here. It's either this or dialup.



Ouch, thats pretty, bad, I am testing mine now


----------



## LambdaDelta

Speaking seriously and about how site performance just seems to get worse and worse with every restock (I can't wait to see how awful the letters are, thank **** I have them all already), I think it may be time to just completely move past there being limited quantity standard collectibles in the shop. Rather this means just making them unlimited or completely removing from the shop, but basically change it so the limited stuff are all seasonal/events based that use different means of obtaining (like TBT Fair and Easter Egg hunt, but also maybe with somethings that are less eventy and more just whole-season based alt shop that cycle currency out as well) to hopefully make it a bit more of an even playing field for all involved and not kill the site as often.


----------



## Cadbberry

Holla said:


> For those of you complaining about the lag you have no idea. At least you actually get lag I don't even get to the lag. My internet is so painfully slow it won't even refresh the page in time... I don't stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* rip. I so badly wish I could get better internet but this is the best internet available here. It's either this or dialup.



tested mine


----------



## LethalLulu

Shinrai said:


> Lucky you! I patiently waited for 2 hours looking at the countdown while playing on my 3DS, then when it was time, I managed to smoothly click the shop and purchase an apple and a peach, waited for it go to the cart, but was laggy and was deciding whether or not to press F5. After 2 mins, feeling hopeless due to the loading screen, I kinda, raged pressing F5, hitting the 3DS by my side (luckily it fell of my side basket). Then after, it came through, but when I went to the checkout part, poof.. Gonee... Kroo. ;-;



Just use a clock or alarm.  I got my setup ready 15 minutes before and watched videos until 2 minutes before.


----------



## aleshapie

JACOB!! 







It looks awesome with her lineup! Thanks again, man!!


----------



## mogyay

i'm almost scared for the house restock


----------



## device

Holla said:


> For those of you complaining about the lag you have no idea. At least you actually get lag I don't even get to the lag. My internet is so painfully slow it won't even refresh the page in time... I don't stand a chance.
> 
> *sigh* rip. I so badly wish I could get better internet but this is the best internet available here. It's either this or dialup.



I had better luck at restocks when I had <1 mbps now that I have 20 mbps I suck at them


----------



## debinoresu

Cadbberry said:


> tested mine
> View attachment 172909


i was curious so i





yea.... i think luck on the restocks definitely depends on internet connection a lot


----------



## strawberrywine

Oh well, hopefully I'll still have enough TBT during the house restocks : /


----------



## LambdaDelta

WhiteCkaw said:


> Oh well, hopefully I'll still have enough TBT during the house restocks : /



send me 30k and then maybe you can maybe not have enough


----------



## Aronthaer

aleshapie said:


> JACOB!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awesome with her lineup! Thanks again, man!!



OMGOMGOMGOMG

CALVIN AND HOBBESSS

YESSSS PLZ

Favorite comic strip of all time, without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Chelsaurus

whats the png bit?


----------



## Shinrai

Yep. Sad. I know. ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer

I just bought 20 freaking cherries, and now I don't have enough to nab much of anything in the other restocks

fml


----------



## Cascade

Time for chocolate cake


----------



## Cadbberry

I wanna get one hammer, just one :3


----------



## LambdaDelta

worship me


----------



## LethalLulu

LambdaDelta said:


> worship me
> 
> View attachment 172910


Oh wow o.o
I apparently have 15 down, 12 up.  That's pretty nice.


----------



## sej

Got an apple, yay! Now I can sleep. Phew


----------



## King Dorado

y'all just gotta embrace the lag, not curse it...

You cannot snag, without the lag


----------



## Seroja

I can't see the word apple anymore. I think I developed an allergy to it... which can only be cured with an apple collectible.


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dad said:


> y'all just gotta embrace the lag, not curse it...
> 
> You cannot snag, without the lag



Ba doom ching.... Crickets.... Crickets....


----------



## strawberrywine

Is anyone actually planning on buying a group?


----------



## seliph

Is anyone even bothered about tomorrow at all


----------



## LambdaDelta

if tomorrow ends up lagging like hell, then we can officially count the current system as a failure I'd say


----------



## King Dorado

the second restock today was the worst overall lag that i can recall with the shop.

for some reason i thought it would be less crowded than today's early re-stock, but instead it seemed even more heavily attended...


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> the second restock today was the worst overall lag that i can recall with the shop.
> 
> for some reason i thought it would be less crowded than today's early re-stock, but instead it seemed even more heavily attended...



Well for certain time zones it was the one restock not during school (a lot of kids on this site and all )


----------



## Curry

Now as a serious question to my joke about hamsters earlier, a genuine question to Jeremy and Justin: do you guys have any reserve servers to use when restocks come up?


----------



## DaCoSim

True true!!! I didn't even try today since I have all the fruits. I usually don't try and get more than one of anything, unless I'm getting something for friends  gonna suck for me Sunday though, as I know all yous guys want houses. I'll be at work for the evening one so will only be able to try on my phone.


----------



## King Dorado

i'm having prime rib flavored potato chips and a giant bottle of Stella Artois.

for centuries, that's how my ancestors always celebrated victory in battle...


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> i'm having prime rib flavored potato chips and a giant bottle of Stella Artois.
> 
> for centuries, that's how my ancestors always celebrated victory in battle...



This is really funny because I remember your post earlier about tea and something else to prepare for battle.
That's dedication.


----------



## King Dorado

LethalLulu said:


> This is really funny because I remember your post earlier about tea and something else to prepare for battle.
> That's dedication.



it was poptarts and darjeeling tea.  

to prevail in battle, one must do what must be done...


----------



## Heyden

I want dat purple mailbox


----------



## King Dorado

Heyden said:


> I want dat purple mailbox



excellent!  we've been wondering who's gonna buy stuff tomorrow.  i wonder how many they'll restock.  too bad they're not giftable though, we couldve all gotten in on it...


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> excellent!  we've been wondering who's gonna buy stuff tomorrow.  i wonder how many they'll restock.  too bad they're not giftable though, we couldve all gotten in on it...



I got a purple mail box but its just.... it isn't that big XD


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dad said:


> i'm having prime rib flavored potato chips and a giant bottle of Stella Artois.
> 
> for centuries, that's how my ancestors always celebrated victory in battle...




Stella... STELLA!!!! Sorry, Seinfeld moment. I wonder if your snack matched mine? Shiner Ruby Redbird with chicken n dumplins. Lol!!!


----------



## Justin

Don't expect much tomorrow given what the items are. You've been warned!


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Don't expect much tomorrow given what the items are. You've been warned!



hmm, 2 Groups per restock...

dammit, somebody launch Club Tasty Cakes!

membership requirements:

--own at least 10 tasty cakes
--must not own any collectible worth over 10k tbt...


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> hmm, 2 Groups per restock...
> 
> dammit, somebody launch Club Tasty Cakes!
> 
> membership requirements:
> 
> --own at least 10 tasty cakes
> --must not own any collectible worth over 10k tbt...



Well I can't join  also I am to poor for that


----------



## King Dorado

DaCoSim said:


> Stella... STELLA!!!! Sorry, Seinfeld moment. I wonder if your snack matched mine? Shiner Ruby Redbird with chicken n dumplins. Lol!!!



other than Shiner bock, my Tejas beer is gonna be St. Arnold's...

ay, what i wouldnt give for real chicken and dumplins...


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dad said:


> hmm, 2 Groups per restock...
> 
> dammit, somebody launch Club Tasty Cakes!
> 
> membership requirements:
> 
> --own at least 10 tasty cakes
> --must not own any collectible worth over 10k tbt...



considering the tbt needed to even purchase the start a group item, that would probably be the most ironic usage of it


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> I got a purple mail box but its just.... it isn't that big XD



Maybe, but the color is lovely ^^


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Who's aiming for a start a group, ANYONE? They're so much TBT would anyone have that much?


----------



## Justin

I won't consider it a bad thing if the Groups actually remain in the Shop for a while.


----------



## Aali

I feel bad for the people trying to buy the fruits at shop price rn in the market place


----------



## Horus

Justin said:


> I won't consider it a bad thing if the Groups actually remain in the Shop for a while.



Just a suggestion but if we could somehow edit the name of the group, that'd be great.

*NIGHT THEME*


----------



## spamurai

Do people even use groups?


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dad said:


> other than Shiner bock, my Tejas beer is gonna be St. Arnold's...
> 
> ay, what i wouldnt give for real chicken and dumplins...



Ha! My recipe has been improved through 2 generations! My grandmothers originally, mom added to it and I've added to it. We have leftovers!!!! Yeah I like st. Arnold's ok, but shiner and Ziegenbock are my 2 favs.


----------



## King Dorado

will be interesting to see if any groups get purchased today.

looking ahead to tomorrow,
can anyone recall the usual restock number for choco cakes, and for hammers?

my recollection is the hammers in the past were like only 4 totals restocked...


----------



## LambdaDelta

all I know is I'm glad I consider the price of hammers to be an utter joke not worth bothering with

everyone else can have fun with that nonsense


but yeah, for hammers its definitely super small, even for restocks, from what I remember


----------



## Venn

Darn I missed the first two! Oh well


----------



## Amilee

nothing in it for me today but tomorrow i reeeeally want the choco cake..
but im gone all day so idk if i have the time :/


----------



## Seroja

Not interested in anything after this. I only want le apple. Good luck to everyone for the next couple of days!


----------



## N a t

Oh mannnn. Tomorrow is hammer day. I'm a little worried looking at some of the few people with more than enough bells to buy like 6 hammers ;_; I have 2 chances though, so maybe everything I did to get my bells will not be in vain. I hope.


----------



## Shinrai

Anyone noticed? I think the countdown post suddenly stopped counting down.


----------



## Jacob

Shinrai said:


> Anyone noticed? I think the countdown post suddenly stopped counting down.



I think it just stoped counting seconds, only minutes now


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Aiming for some envelopes and maybe a small mailbox just to see what they actually do rather than taking somebody else's word for it. Hope it works out and that I also manage to rack up enough TBT afterwards to get a letter.


----------



## Akira-chan

hoping to get the cake tomorrow, good luck to all today tho!


----------



## sej

Akira-chan said:


> hoping to get the cake tomorrow, good luck to all today tho!



The coco cakes might be easy as everyone else will be trying for the hammers


----------



## Aali

might try to get a choco cake tomorrow and then resell it if the lag monster doesn't try to eat me

Please mr lag monster, this is my 1st restock be gentle ;-;


----------



## Kirbystarship

In the last restock instead of lag it stopt loading the page for me and I missed the apples.


----------



## hestu

Tardis2016 said:


> In the last restock instead of lag it stopt loading the page for me and I missed the apples.



It did the same for me, my computer completely froze up


----------



## Nightmares

hillaruhsaur said:


> It did the same for me, my computer completely froze up



I didn't even get a chance to take TBT out my ABD lmao
Everything was sold out as soon as I clicked the tab rip

(Also 17k woo lmao)


----------



## hestu

Nightmares said:


> I didn't even get a chance to take TBT out my ABD lmao
> Everything was sold out as soon as I clicked the tab rip
> 
> (Also 17k woo lmao)



Oh man that's rough, good luck with the other restocks though!


----------



## Nightmares

hillaruhsaur said:


> Oh man that's rough, good luck with the other restocks though!



Haha thank you, you too


----------



## Mao

im only after the letters on sunday. and i only have one shot because i am not waking up at 4am for collectibles 

gl to everyone later <3


----------



## Aali

Gonna try to get a chocolate cake and some houses

I'm kinda scared because I've never seen a restock go down before, from what I read here.....I probably won't get anything


----------



## Cascade

I'm lucky at the restocks so far  Trying to get chocolate next next.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i'm just waiting for the houses. was unlucky trying for an apple last night(had it in my cart and when i hit confirmed purchased it disappeared) so i had to settle for a cherry.


----------



## Aronthaer

moonrisekingdom said:


> i had to settle for a cherry.



A cherry is not something you settle for, my child. it is something that is bestowed upon you as a blessing.


----------



## Stil

I think its something you have to settle for.


----------



## Aronthaer

Infinity said:


> I think its something you have to settle for.



Be quiet, blasphemer.


----------



## Kirbystarship

their isn't any thing good today so I'll skips this restock.


----------



## cornimer

Me, two seconds ago: *goes to shop*
Me: *sees it says there is an apple in my cart*
Me: *has a heart attack*
Me: *tries to checkout, there is nothing there*
Me: *is sad*


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Me, last night: 
"Goes to shop"
"Sees apple"
"Realizes is one bell short"
"Is upset beyond upset"


----------



## Kirbystarship

When you check out it is almost like a thief took items out of your cart.


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm not aiming for anything today since none of the restocked items are collectables like the apple, but like last time, I wish everyone good luck in their search for that item they wanted.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Gonna aim for as much as I can, not expecting much though. Wish me luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it me or is it a whole lot quieter now than yesterday?


----------



## Kirbystarship

I guess the lag only comes if I really want something.


----------



## sej

Good luck everyone for this one! Not personally going for anything today.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

It's late AGAIN!


----------



## Curry

It's amazing how much less lag there is for groups, mailboxes and envelopes lol.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Let's see how fast the items goes.


----------



## sej

I got a small mailbox, cause why not!!!??


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Haha, got the small mailbox in my cart but decided just to save up for choc cake at the last minute :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

They went so slowly XD


----------



## Rio_

I got a purple mailbox, because PURPLE


----------



## Awesomeness1230

They went so slowly XD


----------



## Kirbystarship

So far their are still more items.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I wonder how long it'll take for most of them to run out of stock


----------



## Mars Adept

I guess nobody was really going to buy anything today. Oh well. I would buy start a group but it's very expensive so I can't.


----------



## Curry

Well my guess would be people want things in the later days so even if they do want things from today they'd rather save their TBT for those items instead.


----------



## seliph

Might as well nab a small one if you get/send pms even somewhat often
50tbt is easily re-makable in a day


----------



## Red Cat

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I guess nobody was really going to buy anything today. Oh well. I would buy start a group but it's very expensive so I can't.



I think the point of it is that you have to pool TBT with other members to buy the group and then everyone who donated gets to be a part of it.


----------



## Vizionari

I wonder who's going to make a group 

Also I'm wondering if the mailboxes stack?


----------



## Nightmares

None of the groups work out anyway rip

And honestly, I like normal threads better


----------



## seliph

Vizionari said:


> I wonder who's going to make a group
> 
> Also I'm wondering if the mailboxes stack?



I think I remember reading that they don't but I may be wrong


----------



## Red Cat

Can you sell the envelopes to someone else? I'm thinking about buying one just in case I need it, but I'd like to be able to get rid of it if I don't really need it.


----------



## seliph

Red Cat said:


> Can you sell the envelopes to someone else? I'm thinking about buying one just in case I need it, but I'd like to be able to get rid of it if I don't really need it.



Doesn't look like it


----------



## Red Cat

nvll said:


> Doesn't look like it
> View attachment 172944



Well that sucks.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I changed my mind got a small mailbox after afew minutes in the restocks.


----------



## Witch

42000 tbt bells start a group... ... It seems really excessive. I do not advocate that anyone can form a group and forum is filled with unnecessary groups, but 42000 tbt? Really? Form groups should be available to any user who really active on the forum and certain age, I think, and not the proletariat.


----------



## Aali

Witch said:


> 42000 tbt bells start a group... ... It seems really excessive. I do not advocate that anyone can form a group and forum is filled with unnecessary groups, but 42000 tbt? Really? Form groups should be available to any user who really active on the forum and certain age, I think, and not the proletariat.



I agree the price is a little outrageous....it's almost like they don't want anyone to make a group *X-files music*


----------



## Mars Adept

There is only one in stock too, I wonder who will get it. Certainly not me, it would take forever for me to get that many bells.


----------



## Kirbystarship

How many items did they restock?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I didn't try to get some restocks this week, but the purple mailbox sold out already? And where's my Peach?


----------



## Nightmares

I think the group price is fair

It helps stop random groups popping up, that never get used.


----------



## Red Cat

Witch said:


> 42000 tbt bells start a group... ... It seems really excessive. I do not advocate that anyone can form a group and forum is filled with unnecessary groups, but 42000 tbt? Really? Form groups should be available to any user who really active on the forum and certain age, I think, and not the proletariat.





Aali said:


> I agree the price is a little outrageous....it's almost like they don't want anyone to make a group *X-files music*



I think the point behind the price is that they want people to have to invest in the group so it doesn't just die after a few days. Even if you split the cost between 20 people, they'd each have to shell out 2,000 bells which means they'd probably stay committed to the group for a while.


----------



## Aali

I would never try to get the group. 99% of the groups seem to be super inactive (at least last time i checked) I would be super pissed if I spent that much for a group and it just died out

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Snip.


 
Most are inactive anyway as I said above


----------



## Nightmares

Yeah, I've had a few people message me asking to donate for a random group that has like 4 members. Yeah, no


----------



## Aali

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, I've had a few people message me asking to donate for a random group that has like 4 members. Yeah, no



Luckly no one has ever asked me to donate for a group

I guess if a lot pf people were super passionate about something and wanted to make a group (and trusted on another) they could all save up and have one person buy the group

I remeber when basement groups were a thing, that died out pretty quickly


----------



## Coach

Tardis2016 said:


> How many items did they restock?



9 purple mailboxes, 40 small mailboxes and one group. Not sure about the envelopes!



Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't try to get some restocks this week, but the purple mailbox sold out already? And where's my Peach?



As I said above, there was only 9 purple mailboxes and they're pretty popular so it's not too surprising.

Actually, it might've been 4 mailboxes, I can't remember if it was originally at 30 or 35 sold.


----------



## pandapples

Coach said:


> 9 purple mailboxes, 40 small mailboxes and one group. Not sure about the envelopes!
> 
> 
> 
> As I said above, there was only 9 purple mailboxes and they're pretty popular so it's not too surprising.
> 
> Actually, it might've been 4 mailboxes, I can't remember if it was originally at 30 or 35 sold.



Yeah I think it was 4


----------



## ZebraQueen

Yay I was one of the luckiest to get 1 of those 9 purple mailbox
So happy
I love purple


----------



## Stil

nvm somebody already said this lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vizionari said:


> I wonder who's going to make a group
> 
> Also I'm wondering if the mailboxes stack?



they don't

your biggest mailbox will always override the smaller ones


----------



## Cadbberry

LambdaDelta said:


> they don't
> 
> your biggest mailbox will always override the smaller ones



I had issues with it when I showed the purple mail box it over rid my silver one, so its a little funky


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cadbberry said:


> I had issues with it when I showed the purple mail box it over rid my silver one, so its a little funky



huh

both checked as active?


----------



## Cadbberry

LambdaDelta said:


> huh
> 
> both checked as active?



I had them both active but silver as hidden


----------



## LambdaDelta

well then, maybe it goes by newest purchase then?

assuming you got silver first and then purple because whatever


if not, then the system is just silly


----------



## Cadbberry

LambdaDelta said:


> well then, maybe it goes by newest purchase then?
> 
> assuming you got silver first and then purple because whatever
> 
> 
> if not, then the system is just silly



I got the purple and then silver, its ok, I just cant show my purple mail box


----------



## King Dorado

I want to start a Group called "Club Tasty Cakes: a wretched hive of scum and villainy"
but I don't have the entire purchase price.

can anyone lend me 40,885 tbt??

- - - Post Merge - - -

or if you prefer, we could just call it "Thine Team Shakespeare"


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> I want to start a Group called "Club Tasty Cakes: a wretched hive of scum and villainy"
> but I don't have the entire purchase price.
> 
> can anyone lend me 40,885 tbt??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or if you prefer, we could just call it "Thine Team Shakespeare"



You have to start a donation pool. I like the sound of Club Tasty Cakes.


----------



## HungryForCereal

is it just me or is the timer stuck?


----------



## Cadbberry

snoozit said:


> is it just me or is the timer stuck?



They are stuck it seems


----------



## Heyden

It runs by minutes now, it's not stuck


----------



## Cadbberry

Heyden said:


> It runs by minutes now, it's not stuck



Well I am really just not smart then


----------



## King Dorado

Cadbberry said:


> Well I am really just not smart then



dont worry-- we all thought it was stuck, but Justin posted last nite that he took the seconds counter off...


----------



## Katattacc

King Dad said:


> I want to start a Group called "Club Tasty Cakes: a wretched hive of scum and villainy"
> but I don't have the entire purchase price.
> 
> can anyone lend me 40,885 tbt??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or if you prefer, we could just call it "Thine Team Shakespeare"



Wish I could help you out. I'd join the tasty cake team

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I wish people didn't buy mass quantities of the shorter stalked items. I feel like I really had a chance at the apple otherwise.



ya this urks me, especially because most of those people don't even want the collectibles they just want to resell them. some of us genuinely want the collectible.. just one.
fortunately i got lucky with the peach


----------



## seliph

Katattacc said:


> ya this urks me, especially because most of those people don't even want the collectibles they just want to resell them. some of us genuinely want the collectible.. just one.
> fortunately i got lucky with the peach



Well some of us are trying to build towards 5 toy hammers or other collectibles. Or maybe we wanna buy other things like Flight Rising treasure or Pokemon with TBT. Why does it matter whether someone wants to keep what they buy or resell it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

being able to buy just to sell is fine (some people may only really have this as an option to gain lots of TBT, so hey), but there should be a limit on how many of an item a single user can buy per restock

unfortunately, I don't think this limitation is even possible. as the purchase limit is strictly tied to your inventory limit


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> being able to buy just to sell is fine (some people may only really have this as an option to gain lots of TBT, so hey), but there should be a limit on how many of an item a single user can buy per restock



Why? How is that fair?


----------



## N a t

Looking at all of these high bell counts under everyone's profiles is making me lose hope. Ya'll didn't earn 2k+ bells to spend on fruits... It's gonna be a frenzy tomorrow. Rip me.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm still surprised that the small mailbox hasn't sold out yet.


----------



## Seroja

Bone Baby said:


> Looking at all of these high bell counts under everyone's profiles is making me lose hope. Ya'll didn't earn 2k+ bells to spend on fruits... It's gonna be a frenzy tomorrow. Rip me.



Good luck Bone Baby! You might just be lucky and actually get one!


----------



## Aali

Katattacc said:


> Wish I could help you out. I'd join the tasty cake team
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ya this urks me, especially because most of those people don't even want the collectibles they just want to resell them. some of us genuinely want the collectible.. just one.
> fortunately i got lucky with the peach



I am one of the buying to resell people, and I honestly don't see a problem with it, some people can't draw well or anything


----------



## Tensu

Tardis2016 said:


> I'm still surprised that the small mailbox hasn't sold out yet.



Thanks for telling me, I just got one!


----------



## LambdaDelta

nvll said:


> Why? How is that fair?



because you can still buy extras to sell, but you couldn't buy like half the inventory *just* for yourself

granted the chances of actually getting half are slim unless its like an ultra small restock, but even something like getting 5x for a 25 restock can be pretty ridiculous for everyone else


plenty of people would still miss out. this won't ever change unless the system is completely overhauled, and even then its highly doubtful. but it would possibly help to mitigate the amount of people that do miss out while also leaving it open enough for people to get more of for other purposes

also, it'd work well as a means to deal with the people that seem to think spamming m1 will mean faster loading to cart (because some of those people ALWAYS seem to show up without fail)


----------



## JeffreyAC

Hopefully I'll be able to get a Peach tonight!


----------



## Trip

JeffreyAC said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to get a Peach tonight!



The fruit aren't being restocked tonight.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JeffreyAC said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to get a Peach tonight!



maybe in the tbt marketplace


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mayor.Trip said:


> The fruit aren't being restocked tonight.


You don't get the Slowpoke meme.


----------



## Trip

Paperboy012305 said:


> You don't get the Slowpoke meme.



omg I just got it lmao


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> because you can still buy extras to sell, but you couldn't buy like half the inventory *just* for yourself
> 
> granted the chances of actually getting half are slim unless its like an ultra small restock, but even something like getting 5x for a 25 restock can be pretty ridiculous for everyone else
> 
> 
> plenty of people would still miss out. this won't ever change unless the system is completely overhauled, and even then its highly doubtful. but it would possibly help to mitigate the amount of people that do miss out while also leaving it open enough for people to get more of for other purposes
> 
> also, it'd work well as a means to deal with the people that seem to think spamming m1 will mean faster loading to cart (because some of those people ALWAYS seem to show up without fail)



No one's buying half the inventory though. Even so, they got there first and had the TBT, it's theirs. They got it fair and square.
It'll always be that people with a faster connection get the collectibles first and get more collectibles. Limiting the amount people can buy isn't going to change that.

I bet no one would like this "limit the collectibles" idea if they were a part of the people that had a faster internet connection and could buy like 7 of whatever they wanted lmao.

And if anyone's wondering no I'm not part of those people either, I got all of 2 peaches on the first restock.


----------



## LambdaDelta

saying nobody would like is a pretty huge claim tbh

not that I think everybody would like either, but the current system is just really horribly flawed, even if its not intentionally meant to be. already mentioned this earlier, but I honestly feel the site should quit standard limited quantity restocks and move to limited items being exclusively seasonal/event based that use other means of obtaining. not only to give a more level playing field, but also so stocking doesn't have to mean A CONSTANT KILLING OF FORUM SERVERS WITH ANY USER HAVING TO ROLL LUCKY AT LEAST 4-5 TIMES TO GET ANYTHING

it was pretty bad in 2014, and has just gotten worse over time. it needs to change, but the problem is just figuring out how to change it


----------



## N a t

Seroja said:


> Good luck Bone Baby! You might just be lucky and actually get one!



Tysm! I hope so!


----------



## Kaiserin

Aiming for the Chocolate Cake!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll be watching the shop as it restocks, but I WILL NOT buy anything. Just to see how fast almost everything gets sold out.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Lets see how fast the items go.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shop down, check.
Lag, kinda check.
How fast the items will get sold out, not even.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, the Purple Mailbox sold out quickly. And the first two envelopes didn't even get restocked.


----------



## Stil

snagged me one of those elusive purple mailboxes


----------



## Heyden

thanks for the choco cake jubs!!


----------



## device

I got my dank purp mailbox


----------



## Kirbystarship

Heyden said:


> thanks for the choco cake jubs!!



And how did you get it? Did they do a surprise restock?


----------



## Minties

Heyden said:


> thanks for the choco cake jubs!!



That secret chocolate cake restock

I can already feel the anger


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tardis2016 said:


> And how did you get it? Did they do a surprise restock?



apparently they did....


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait. The chocolate cake got restocked too? I didn't know.

And guiz! I figured out why it gets slow when you buy. If you click purchase on a certain item and it takes long to load, its already sold out.


----------



## Stil

They stocked 1 choco cake


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait. The chocolate cake got restocked too? I didn't know.
> 
> And guiz! I figured out why it gets slow when you buy. If you click purchase on a certain item and it takes long to load, its already sold out.



This ^ is actually one of my secret tricks
so you don't waste time refreshing and losing everything


----------



## Justin

It was bugging me seeing it at 359 sold...

Check back tomorrow for the rest!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Infinity said:


> They stocked 1 choco cake


Same will happen to の? Most likely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> It was bugging me seeing it at 359 sold...
> 
> Check back tomorrow for the rest!


So I see, you wanted it to be 360 huh? "Flipping" awseome!


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> It was bugging me seeing it at 359 sold...
> 
> Check back tomorrow for the rest!



Okay Satan.


----------



## Trip

Justin said:


> It was bugging me seeing it at 359 sold...
> 
> Check back tomorrow for the rest!



What about ど? It's at 349.


----------



## Chrystina

Heyden said:


> thanks for the choco cake jubs!!





Justin said:


> It was bugging me seeing it at 359 sold...
> 
> Check back tomorrow for the rest!


o wow lol
nice grab hayden. im jelly


----------



## Justin

Mayor.Trip said:


> What about ど? It's at 349.



Too much work scrolling down the page that far


----------



## Trip

Justin said:


> Too much work scrolling down the page that far



i see...


----------



## Jacob

So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin said:


> Too much work scrolling down the page that far



"Okay Satan"

she speaks the truth


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is


Pretty sure its Infinity.


----------



## device

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is



well I just tested how fast it'd be on my phone by purchasing a purp mailbox so I will probs try one restock on my phone and one on my PC


----------



## Cascade

wait what? chocolate cake?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Infinity said:


> snagged me one of those elusive purple mailboxes



Yay now were the same  purple mailbox team


----------



## Heyden

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is


my 5am brain will be ready 2 go


----------



## Stil

Paperboy012305 said:


> Pretty sure its Infinity.



Nope, I have no bells


----------



## Paperboy012305

ZebraNaomy said:


> Yay now were the same  purple mailbox team


Team Purple Mailbox anyone? (I don't have one...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> Nope, I have no bells


I would get it, but i'm aiming for の. So IDK who else.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Paperboy012305 said:


> Team Purple Mailbox anyone? (I don't have one...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would get it, but i'm aiming for の. So IDK who else.



Then your not on the team

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'm not gonna try for those letters
Everyone else can fight for them and I'm just gonna be doing my own stuff while you guys fight with lag


----------



## King Dorado

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is



go up to the "community" tab at the top of the forum page, and click "member list..."


----------



## Trip

How many purples were restocked?


----------



## Paperboy012305

ZebraNaomy said:


> Then your not on the team
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I'm not gonna try for those letters
> Everyone else can fight for them and I'm just gonna be doing my own stuff while you guys fight with lag


Alright, just thought it would be a good idea. And i'm going to be one of those users who will fight for the の. Its luck and chance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor.Trip said:


> How many purples were restocked?


As before, 4 were restocked.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, just thought it would be a good idea. And i'm going to be one of those users who will fight for the の. Its luck and chance.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As before, 4 were restocked.



Good luck to you
You need it


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is



Fight me Jacob


----------



## ZetaFunction

Jacob said:


> So who else is going for a toy hammer? I gotta know who my competition is



if someone decides to be a claire with the hammers I'm gonna be really pissed


----------



## Zane

Lucanosa said:


> if someone decides to be a claire with the hammers I'm gonna be really pissed



u mean be really awesome and give them to people for free ??


----------



## seliph

I wish claire was here so she could get all the hammers tbh


----------



## Cascade

I think I'm the only one who don't like hammer? xD


----------



## seliph

Candice said:


> I think I'm the only one who don't like hammer? xD



I used to dislike it but now I think it's super cute and I want 12


----------



## ZebraQueen

Candice said:


> I think I'm the only one who don't like hammer? xD



Nope your not 
They loo cool but for me to have nahh


----------



## King Dorado

i have a feeling only like 4 hammers per session will be stocked...


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> i have a feeling only like 4 hammers per session will be stocked...



yep, this is what im guessing. last restock it was 2 each time but with it being announced maybe jubs is feeling generous and will increase it a bit.


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> i have a feeling only like 4 hammers per session will be stocked...



I said I'd never be upset about collectibles but I think I'd be genuinely disappointed


----------



## device

nvll said:


> I said I'd never be upset about collectibles but I think I'd be genuinely disappointed



eh I would say that's pretty reasonable since I'm sure Justin wants to keep them rare


----------



## King Dorado

what do you think for choco cakes?  

maybe 25 each time??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heyden-- how many single choco cake restocks have you been there to nab now?  like three times??


----------



## seliph

device said:


> eh I would say that's pretty reasonable since I'm sure Justin wants to keep them rare



Nah I agree but like I'll be sad for 5 mins


----------



## King Dorado

nvll said:


> Nah I agree but like I'll be sad for 5 mins



prep to be sad for 10 mins on Sunday-- i'm thinking there will be only 2 yellow houses each restock...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Candice said:


> I think I'm the only one who don't like hammer? xD



I wouldn't mind having, but there's absolutely no way I can justify that cost right now for me, so

yeah, not even bothering


----------



## seliph

King Dad said:


> prep to be sad for 10 mins on Sunday-- i'm thinking there will be only 2 yellow houses each restock...



I'm not too bothered with the houses as is but I wasn't even gonna go for a yellow house
I only go for things I like even if my plan is to resell d:


----------



## Minties

Just don't restock any hammers for the luls.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I plan on buying a few trees to gift to people. Doubt my computer will be able to handle it, though.


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> what do you think for choco cakes?
> 
> maybe 25 each time??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Heyden-- how many single choco cake restocks have you been there to nab now?  like three times??



im thinking 20 each time to make it a even 400 sold. 

for houses im guessing: 2 yellow. 4 dark blue/mori. 6 teal. 8 cyan/pink


----------



## Justin

Loving the quantity speculation while I'm staring at my table sheet with all the numbers...


----------



## uwuzumakii

Alexi said:


> im thinking 20 each time to make it a even 400 sold.
> 
> for houses im guessing: 2 yellow. 4 dark blue/mori. 6 teal. 8 cyan/pink



I think there will be a bit more houses that that, but the yellow houses seem accurate.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Loving the quantity speculation while I'm staring at my table sheet with all the numbers...



why do you even need this in the first place?


----------



## ZetaFunction

LambdaDelta said:


> why do you even need this in the first place?



to make sure he upsets just the right amount of people who miss out on any


----------



## Chrystina

Justin said:


> Loving the quantity speculation while I'm staring at my table sheet with all the numbers...



evil tbh ):



BluePikachu47 said:


> I think there will be a bit more houses that that, but the yellow houses seem accurate.


I hope so. I'm definitely not even gonna try to get a yellow, ugh.
good luck @ everyone trying lol.


----------



## hestu

BluePikachu47 said:


> I plan on buying a few trees to gift to people. Doubt my computer will be able to handle it, though.


You're so nice  hope it works out for you!


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Loving the quantity speculation while I'm staring at my table sheet with all the numbers...



what beverages and snacks are being served in your strategy room?


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> what beverages and snacks are being served in your strategy room?



I prefer to call it the war room.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Justin said:


> I prefer to call it the war room.



Why that?


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> Loving the quantity speculation while I'm staring at my table sheet with all the numbers...



Want to divulge any of those to us Jubs? I know I prob stand no chance (though I'll try anyway) but it'd be nice to know my chances are like 1/100 vs 1/867! Lol!!!


----------



## Stil

So its been a few hours and I am in love with my purple mailbox. Idk why though. Its just a mailbox.


----------



## Nightmares

Gahh I want a Hammer, but maybe it'd be easier going for a Cake?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> Gahh I want a Hammer, but maybe it'd be easier going for a Cake?



Nah. That's what everyone's thinking. In thirty seconds time the hammer will be easier. Not worth it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Nah. That's what everyone's thinking. In thirty seconds time the hammer will be easier. Not worth it.



I'd be amazed if the restocks lasted 10 seconds, much less 30


----------



## Awesomeness1230

It's just occured to me how crazy people go for a computer image of something or other...


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> what beverages and snacks are being served in your strategy room?



He has pee bottle


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Nah. That's what everyone's thinking. In thirty seconds time the hammer will be easier. Not worth it.



Wait, so it's not worth it to get the Hammer? Or Cake? Aha


----------



## LambdaDelta

limited collectible restocks are just a "pick your poison" at this point


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> Wait, so it's not worth it to get the Hammer? Or Cake? Aha



Hammer, but not cake.


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Hammer, but not cake.



B-But....Hammer ;-;

//cries idk


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> B-But....Hammer ;-;
> 
> //cries idk



[Robs choc cakes while isn't looking]


----------



## N a t

Today's the big day. I have two chances, and only need one hammer. If there is some bell tree deity *cough mods cough* may they bless me with just 1 single toy hammer today. ;_;


----------



## Fleshy

I want to try and get a cake tonight, I had no luck with the fruits, so lets see how this goes.


----------



## sej

Hoping for a chocolate cake! 
And then 49 tbt (hopefully I will have enough) for a green house! (Decided not to bother with yellow house at all)


----------



## Nightmares

So who's going for a Hammer? Or a Cake?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> So who's going for a Hammer? Or a Cake?



Me!


----------



## Coach

Nightmares said:


> So who's going for a Hammer? Or a Cake?



I'm going for a hammer, I own a choco cake already. I'm hoping to get one in the first restock so I don't have to stay up until 4am for another chance


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Btw there are only like, 25 cakes. This is gonna be *competition*


----------



## Shinrai

In 5 hours, the battle for chocolate cake will begin. I definitely will get at least 1 of it. *-* *crosses fingers*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Shinrai said:


> In 5 hours, the battle for chocolate cake will begin. I definitely will get at least 1 of it. *-* *crosses fingers*



but of course

I mean you already did get at least 1 of it


----------



## Trip

I hope I got one. After how bad I lost at the fruit restocks, I really hope I can get at least one chocolate cake.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Now, do I go for the hammer.... or not? :') hahaha


----------



## Shinrai

LambdaDelta said:


> but of course
> 
> I mean you already did get at least 1 of it



It was a gift. So it doesn't count really.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh lol, my mind somehow swapped the am and pm times around despite being active for the first day's restocks

was really confused as to why there wasn't any HYPE activity, but that explains it

(yes, I checked timer for confirmation of time remaining)


----------



## Nightmares

How many Hammers are there, and how many Cakes? o:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> How many Hammers are there, and how many Cakes? o:



25 cakes, no idea how many hammers, 20-40 prob


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm. I might not go for the first round to get a Chocolate Cake, I might be gone by then. I'm still going to be after の no matter what. If I get it, i'll play a video compilation of freak outs.


----------



## Aali

Oh man I really want to get a cake


----------



## Chelsaurus

Im so glad these last two restocks are at the weekend! I dont think I couldve lasted if I had to keep coming out of work to sneakily try and fail getting a collectible hahahaha And staying up till 4 am with college and work the next day!


----------



## Coach

Aali said:


> Oh man I really want to get a cake



Tasty cakes are available at the moment so why not get one of those and not worry about a chocolate one!


----------



## Nightmares

Coach said:


> Tasty cakes are available at the moment so why not get one of those and not worry about a chocolate one!



No one wants Tasty Cakes


----------



## LambdaDelta

Coach said:


> Tasty cakes are available at the moment so why not get one of those and not worry about a chocolate one!



because they're literally stale and gross with how long they've been in the shop


----------



## Chrystina

Awesomeness1230 said:


> 25 cakes, no idea how many hammers, 20-40 prob



not to crush your dreams, but 20-40 hammers is a big no.

only 46 have been sold in total, they wouldn't double that amount in two restocks lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

owait disregard me. i thought you meant the amount they're restocking, not how many are in the shop atm.


----------



## Jacob

Well the first time they restocked hammers I recall there being like around 15-20 right?

I could be wrong because it was over a year ago, but I remember piimisu got 6 so there is probably gonna be like 5 or 6 each restock so 10-12 in total


----------



## Coach

Nightmares said:


> No one wants Tasty Cakes





LambdaDelta said:


> because they're literally stale and gross with how long they've been in the shop






Brought to you by ms paint


----------



## Nightmares

Alexi said:


> not to crush your dreams, but 20-40 hammers is a big no.
> 
> only 46 have been sold in total, they wouldn't double that amount in two restocks lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> owait disregard me. i thought you meant the amount they're restocking, not how many are in the shop atm.



Yeah, they are talking about restocks


----------



## N a t

Omfg less than 3 hours I'm gonna lose it, what if I'm not fast enough, and the lag that I might get...


----------



## Kirbystarship

I think the lag will get me.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I'm scared. I really, really, really, really want a choc cake but I think they'll all be sold out by the time I get there.


----------



## N a t

Tardis2016 said:


> I think the lag will get me.



The hotel Wi-Fi on my laptop right now is surprisingly awesome. I'm worried this is some kind of farce where the Wi-Fi will be great until I actually need it, and I'll fail to grab a hammer. ORRRR, this is a sign that I'm destined to snag one, so the Wi-Fi that's been terrible for days is finally doing well~


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I'm scared. I really, really, really, really want a choc cake but I think they'll all be sold out by the time I get there.



Same ;-;


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I'm scared. I really, really, really, really want a choc cake but I think they'll all be sold out by the time I get there.



I can't promise anything, but after I try and grab my hammer, I can TRY and snag a cake. If you don't get one I'll sell it to ya at store price, and if you do get one I'll sell it to someone else at store price. I dunno if I can manage it though. Most of my time will focus on my hammer. I got a donation, and I refuse to let it be in vain. >:-D


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck everyone today. Hopefully you'll get something!


----------



## Stil

Awesomeness1230 said:


> 25 cakes, no idea how many hammers, 20-40 prob



lol 20-40?


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> lol 20-40?



I could dream >>


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bone Baby said:


> I can't promise anything, but after I try and grab my hammer, I can TRY and snag a cake. If you don't get one I'll sell it to ya at store price, and if you do get one I'll sell it to someone else at store price. I dunno if I can manage it though. Most of my time will focus on my hammer. I got a donation, and I refuse to let it be in vain. >:-D



That's really sweet, and tysm for the offer, but I'm not gonna die if I don't get a pixillated picture of a chocolate cake.


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> That's really sweet, and tysm for the offer, but I'm not gonna die if I don't get a pixillated picture of a chocolate cake.



Haha I know. None of us NEED these things, but it is fun, and it keeps things exciting for me cuz my life is a little boring. Only half the time though.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Hearts beating fast now.....


----------



## N a t

Chelsaurus said:


> Hearts beating fast now.....



We still have like 1.5 hours lol


----------



## Nightmares

So nervous 

Got my TBT out ready, so it doesn't end up like last time


----------



## Chelsaurus

Bone Baby said:


> We still have like 1.5 hours lol



exactly.... it gets worse hahaha


----------



## Stil

I stopped getting nervous after my first restock.


----------



## Nightmares

Infinity said:


> I stopped getting nervous after my first restock.



hOW


----------



## Chelsaurus

Infinity said:


> I stopped getting nervous after my first restock.



what the hell really?


----------



## N a t

Chelsaurus said:


> exactly.... it gets worse hahaha



I'm just thankful I'll have 2 chances though. I'm willing to stay up late tonight if I fail th3 first time. I have to be up at like 5 am though. Maybe sooner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> I stopped getting nervous after my first restock.



The power of confidence~


----------



## Kirbystarship

Wait until the lag comes 15minutes before the restocks.


----------



## Stil

Idk, its kinda like being desensitized.


----------



## N a t

Just watchin TV, waiting for the moment when my hands will be flying, and my laptop will be on the verge of crashing, and I'll be screeching...


----------



## Chelsaurus

Bone Baby said:


> I'm just thankful I'll have 2 chances though. I'm willing to stay up late tonight if I fail th3 first time. I have to be up at like 5 am though. Maybe sooner.


 
I will be staying up till 4 am for second restocks.... as I know I wont defo get it this time but lets just fail first time hahaha


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Ugh, I'm staring at my mobile clock wishing the odd feeling in my stomach would just push the hell off already. It's kinda traumatizing.


----------



## N a t

Chelsaurus said:


> I will be staying up till 4 am for second restocks.... as I know I wont defo get it this time but lets just fail first time hahaha



Ya never know unless you try. You might get it on the first restock! Just gotta be hopeful.


----------



## Nightmares

//crosses fingers 

I've never been successful in a restock, so I'm hoping today will be my lucky day ;D


----------



## Awesomeness1230

For the first time since Thursday it's as busy as Thursday...my luck. This ain't gonna be easy, that's for sure


----------



## N a t

My first restock was for the Mother's Day Carnations, and I did surprisingly well, so I have a little bit of faith in myself today. I just hate that I have almost nothing to do while waiting, so time will pass painfully slow for me.


----------



## Nightmares

Just me, or lag already >.>


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> For the first time since Thursday it's as busy as Thursday...my luck. This ain't gonna be easy, that's for sure



Just remember, 2 chances. Let that be your anchor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Just me, or lag already >.>



Just you tbh


----------



## Seroja

I won't be participating tonight, good luck everyone! (esp Bone Baby, you go baby!)


----------



## N a t

Seroja said:


> I won't be participating tonight, good luck everyone! (esp Bone Baby, you go baby!)



You're an angel~ Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stil

Nightmares said:


> //crosses fingers
> 
> I've never been successful in a restock, so I'm hoping today will be my lucky day ;D



Dude the first time I got lucky in a restock was yesterday with the purple mailbox.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bone Baby said:


> Just remember, 2 chances. Let that be your anchor.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just you tbh



No way. I only got one chance. Not staying up till 12:00am, not that desperate...yet.

Yeah not spotting any lag so far that doesn't tag along behind me every single day


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> Dude the first time I got lucky in a restock was yesterday with the purple mailbox.



Snap. I had some vague feeling that you were a shark at this.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Eh really need to change my sig it say I'm inactive and I'm tugging this thread at 50 miles and hour.


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> No way. I only got one chance. Not staying up till 12:00am, not that desperate...yet.
> 
> Yeah not spotting any lag so far that doesn't tag along behind me every single day



Well I might just be up tonight for the second one, so I'll be your support team! xD


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> No way. I only got one chance. Not staying up till 12:00am, not that desperate...yet.
> 
> Yeah not spotting any lag so far that doesn't tag along behind me every single day



Yeah, I ain't staying up till 4am ;-;


----------



## Stil

Bone Baby said:


> Snap. I had some vague feeling that you were a shark at this.



I have been here for several restocks and just never was lucky enough to snag me a rare item until yesterday. I am always on point but what it really comes down to is luck and fast internet.


----------



## Cascade

watch out for the invisible members


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> I have been here for several restocks and just never was lucky enough to snag me a rare item until yesterday. I am always on point but what it really comes down to is luck and fast internet.



I agree with that. I've been here for over a year now, but I went on a long hiatus, and the only somewhat rare collectibles I got ahold of were the carnations, and I only kept one for myself. I consider the pika and sakura eggs to be uncommon and I did have those... I only have a pika egg right now though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candice said:


> watch out for the invisible members



Dats me, cept, I'm really active for an invisible member. I only stay invisible cuz I have a terrible habit of not logging out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh man, we got an hour and 5 minutes guys...


----------



## f11

I'm going to take all the hammers and discard them tbh


----------



## Jacob

crys u cant even afford 2


----------



## N a t

Crys said:


> I'm going to take all the hammers and discard them tbh



Nu-uh. Cuz, uh, I'll tell my mom?


----------



## Paperboy012305

1 more hour left. The lag will begin soon.


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> 1 more hour left. The lag will begin soon.



I can already hear the cries of agony being typed into the thread...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bone Baby said:


> I can already hear the cries of agony being typed into the thread...



Justin is killing mah


----------



## Paperboy012305

If I get my hands on a Chocolate Cake, i'll sell it for TBT Marketplace price. Which is somewhere in the 1k's.


----------



## N a t

Everyone start refreshing now!  You're gonna need it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm literally already anxious -0- I hate myself


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bone Baby said:


> Everyone start refreshing now!  You're gonna need it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm literally already anxious -0- I hate myself



Plz don't hate yourself or you will not get da little choccy cake you crave, Mr Bone baby.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is with the massive font oops


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Plz don't hate yourself or you will not get da little choccy cake you crave, Mr Bone baby.



Omg please, I'm still recovering x')


----------



## Coach

Paperboy012305 said:


> If I get my hands on a Chocolate Cake, i'll sell it for TBT Marketplace price. Which is somewhere in the 1k's.



How generous of you.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bone Baby said:


> Omg please, I'm still recovering x')



XD messed that up you wanted a hammer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> If I get my hands on a Chocolate Cake, i'll sell it for TBT Marketplace price. Which is somewhere in the 1k's.



Great plan man


----------



## Paperboy012305

Coach said:


> How generous of you.


Thank you so much. Same will happen with の.

Is there still time to do a #2? I have to RN!


----------



## N a t

Awesomeness1230 said:


> XD messed that up you wanted a hammer



Lmao doesn't matter, I was craving a cake to sell to someone for retail anyways. Either one would've worked.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Gonna stop spamming this thread and relax...relax


----------



## Kaiserin

Damn! Don't have enough for chocolate cake ;-;


----------



## Coach

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you so much. Same will happen with の.
> 
> Is there still time to do a #2? I have to RN!



Ask siri


----------



## N a t

How could this happen to meeeeee, I've made my mistaaaaakesss....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm already lagging )))))))))))))))))


----------



## chocopug

I'm going to try to get a chocolate cake, but I'm not optimistic lol. I wish all restocks were as painless as yesterday!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Coach said:


> Ask siri


Too late, I done it.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Even taking TBT out of the ABD was a pain... And we are not even close to the time of restock


----------



## Chelsaurus

theres no lag yet?


----------



## Kirbystarship

I kinda feel the lag.


----------



## Trip

Chelsaurus said:


> theres no lag yet?



Trust me it will come soon.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Yeah I know it will come shortly, but everyones talking about lag now hahaha


----------



## N a t

It got a tiny bit better on my end, but it'll be terrible again soon enough.


----------



## PeeBraiin

32 minutes and the lag is too real


----------



## Trip

People are getting lag already??


----------



## N a t

Screeching to commence in T-30 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've had a pretty great week so far, so it might get even better with a successful restock for me...


----------



## JeffreyAC

Mayor.Trip said:


> People are getting lag already??



For me the site was taking forever to load for about 5 min, now is back to normal.


----------



## Nightmares

SO SCARED


----------



## Trip

I'm not getting my hopes up because I'm probably not even going to get a chocolate cake.


----------



## N a t

It's so close to happening now :x


----------



## Nightmares

I doubt I'll get anything, but I gotta tryyy


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm getting the lag now, anyone else?


----------



## N a t

I just got hit with some REALLY bad lag


----------



## Kirbystarship

Lag is comeing.


----------



## Chelsaurus

URGH Lag, man!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yup, looks like our atrocity is here once again.


----------



## Kirbystarship

And the lag is gone


----------



## Nightmares

SUPER LAG DETECTED


----------



## N a t

It is so bad. This lag. I'm trying to stay online using both my phone and laptop. I'm losing hope tbh. I don't know if I can get this hammer...


----------



## Cadbberry

So much lag


----------



## Vizionari

holy **** what's with the lag already


----------



## Chicha

Chocolate cakeeee, gotta try ;v;

This lag is going to be the end of me, holy crap.


----------



## Stil

The lag is real


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tardis2016 said:


> And the lag is gone


Lag says: "Think again!"

You have NO IDEA how long that took me to post that. Thanks again, *LAG!*


----------



## N a t

The few people who manage to get through the lag may buy in bulk -_-


----------



## Cadbberry

I just want one hammer, just one....


----------



## N a t

16 minutes...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I just want one hammer, just one....



Same, fam ;_;


----------



## mogyay

i'm not seeing much lag MAYBE IT'S A SIGN


----------



## Chelsaurus

if I could just get one collectible by myself!!! I would love jesus forever


----------



## N a t

mogyay said:


> i'm not seeing much lag MAYBE IT'S A SIGN



Either you'll be one of the lucky few who manages to open the shop on time, or you'll get the lag soon enough. It comes in waves.


----------



## Nightmares

//static

Mission report, over

//screaming 

....I repeat...mission report, over

//more screaming
AAHGGHHH
THE LAG
ITS--
//static 

I'm hyper sorry


----------



## Cadbberry

The lag just ended for me, I am happy


----------



## N a t

It's coming back on my end, slowly, but surely...


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> I just want one hammer, just one....



you got this!


----------



## Bloody_House

The lags gone! Maybe today I can get a chocolate cake..


----------



## N a t

Vizionari said:


> you got this!



Precious little cinnamon roll being our cheerleader :')


----------



## Cadbberry

Vizionari said:


> you got this!



Thank you :3 This is only the second restock I woulda gotten


----------



## Paperboy012305

The lag seems to be leaving me by 67%


----------



## N a t

12 MINUTES OMFG


----------



## Sdj4148

I don't have any lag right now and I don't even want the collectables they have for sale right now. Tomorrow there's going to be tons of lag for the 1 thing I want, I know it. I might just snag a chocolate cake and call it a day though.


----------



## Chicha

I just want one chocolate cake. Holding out hope. ;__;


----------



## sej

No lag yet for me! //crosses fingers


----------



## Nightmares

Sitting right next to the WiFi and the lag isn't as bad >.<;


----------



## N a t

HNNNNNNNNG SO CLOSE

LAG, LAG, GO AWAY, DON'T EVER COME BACK, NOT ANOTHER DAY!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd hate to see this happen.

Wild Restock Appeared!
Wild Restock Fled...


----------



## hestu

toukool said:


> I just want one chocolate cake. Holding out hope. ;__;



same here, good luck!


----------



## JeffreyAC

To lag or not to lag.


----------



## N a t

We thought it was bad earlier, I bet it'll be absolute hell 1minute before the restock.


----------



## sej

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd hate to see this happen.
> 
> Wild Restock Appeared!
> Wild Restock Fled...



Literally me

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 chocolate cake is all I ask! //prays


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww, the lag's back.


----------



## Cascade

TBT is so slow ;-;


----------



## Shinrai

Lagging.


----------



## Mao

idk whether to go for the cake or hammer

8 minutes till everyone goes crazy for some pixels woo


----------



## N a t

The end times are upon us. My fellow members are smiling down on me, filthy mods. Can you say the same?


JK Ya'll ain't filthy~


----------



## Chelsaurus

Oh god yes it will be terrible in a few mins!!! Arrrgghhh


----------



## Kirito

Does anyone know if when purchasing we have to wait until the "updating cart" notification disappears before we can proceed to view my cart/checkout?

Or can I just press checkout as soon as I click purchase?


----------



## N a t

Literally, if my laptop could keep this speed for like 6 more minutes...


----------



## Katattacc

Alright this is the one that really matters for me. I hope to god I get a cake!


----------



## Shinrai

For the love of pixeeeelsss~


----------



## N a t

This is the one I've been waiting for since the restocks were announced. Lez do dis...


----------



## Aronthaer

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN, DODODOODOO-

*ahem*

I mean, the Cherry God blesses all of you and wishes you luck on getting those chocolate cakes and hammers.

(as long as you don't steal them out of his cart ;-


----------



## mogyay

idk if i should refresh on the second cause last time shop was still down idk idk


----------



## Mao

30 users all stalking this thread. good luck everyone <3


----------



## sej

OMG ITS POURING WITH RAIN OUTSIDE GUYS PLS PRAY 4 ME WHAT IF MY INTERNET GOES OUT


----------



## device

aight I got my mobile tethering set up so I'm getting around 35mbps down right now, so I'm ready is everyone else ready?


----------



## N a t

Aronthaer said:


> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN, DODODOODOO-
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> I mean, the Cherry God blesses all of you and wishes you luck on getting those chocolate cakes and hammers.
> 
> (as long as you don't steal them out of his cart ;-



I like you, but you are a threat to my hammer, and now I shun you.


----------



## Nightmares

I hope my mobile won't let me down


----------



## Awesomeness1230

BANG and the dirt is *back* 

Okay 6 minutes to go, calm down, your gonna get a choc cake...maybe


----------



## King Dorado

the Darjeeling is raising the fire in my blood.... the battle is nigh...


----------



## Mints

I always decide to take a nap right before the restocks, and the naps turn out to be 2 HOURS LONG FFJSJAJAKAK


----------



## Paperboy012305

5 mins left!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Whoa what the I was ninja'd by like, 7 people


----------



## Nightmares

OH SHET


----------



## N a t

SCREEEEEEEECH


----------



## Pandoria

Good luck everyone! c:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Ack!


----------



## Cadbberry

Screaming on the inside about this restock, please kick all guests during this please


----------



## cIementine

i'm just going to buy a chocolate cake since i don't have enough for a hammer lmao
oh well!


----------



## Aronthaer

shop hasn't even closed yet :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM just did


----------



## sej

I'm going to the shop now, good luck everyone!


----------



## Mao

my battery is going so fast what


----------



## Awesomeness1230

*Shop is down!*


----------



## Nightmares

I'm trying to explain this to my dad and he's just laughing


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have full confidence in myself, will not let the restock get sold out when i'm already there.


----------



## Mints

what am I going to do now....


----------



## mogyay

see u all on the other side. it's weird to think i will hate some of u in about 2 minutes


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

THIS IS NOT A DRILL THE SHOP IS DOOOOWN

ok jks omg I am ready for LAAAAG


----------



## mogyay

Nightmares said:


> I'm trying to explain this to my dad and he's just laughing



i pretend im buying concert tickets to anyone


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Good luck to all you users waiting to buy the collectibles!  

I'm thinking of not buying a collectible...not sure if I should...WHAT SHOULD I DOOO AAAH


----------



## Chelsaurus

Nightmares said:


> I'm trying to explain this to my dad and he's just laughing



My dad also laughs at me when I try to explain


----------



## Awesomeness1230

mogyay said:


> see u all on the other side. it's weird to think i will hate some of u in about 2 minutes



This. Absolutely this.


----------



## Nightmares

Dawnpiplup said:


> Good luck to all you users waiting to buy the collectibles!
> 
> I'm thinking of not buying a collectible...not sure if I should...WHAT SHOULD I DOOO AAAH



Nah....um....don't bother..........//cough


----------



## Locket

I WANT THE CAKE GIMME THE CAKE

PLEASE HURRY


----------



## Vizionari

got nothing again rip


----------



## Cadbberry

I GOT NOTHING AGAIN, I HAD CLICKED IT INTO MY CART AND NOTHING, UGH I AM SO FRUSTRATED....


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just bought a chocolate cake woohoo!


----------



## pipty

that was fast


----------



## bubblemilktea

I hate the cart so much.


----------



## Trip

another day another failure


----------



## Skyfall

I never even get to the cart!  How do you guys check out so fast?!?


----------



## Kirito

gah pretty sure only reason its so hard to get stuff these restocks is because unlike tree bell directs where everything is restocked, only two items are restocked each time


----------



## Shinrai

Same. Got nothing again. Clicked 2 chocolate cakes and as soon as I checkout it's gone. Again.


----------



## cIementine

i managed to get two cakes! first time i've ever gotten what i came for. pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Mao

what that sold out faster than an adele concert


----------



## sej

//Confirm purchase
//Bells haven't gone down

FOR FREAK SAKE


----------



## tearypastel

oh my jesus i guess it really does pay off to stay up until 3am watching the fosters while randomly remembering that there's a restock and then getting a cake


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I waited forever to buy the chocolate cake and it was in my cart but then the lag was so real : (


----------



## You got mail!

NO!! I had the cake in my cart and and when I pressed checkout it was gone


----------



## Cascade

first time got nothing


----------



## Katattacc

I didn't get a cake  *cries*


----------



## Locket

I GOT A CAKE! WOOOOOOo


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

That was so unfair! The collectable page wouldn't even load for me! I couldn't click anything! AGH 

Come on! All that waiting for nothing!!


----------



## Cadbberry

I just want a hammer, just one, please, why cant it work


----------



## JoJoCan

I'm done... I've been sitting here for 20 mins waiting I click add to cart it says adding to cart.... please wait and then it never added it ;/

IVE BEEN WAITING ALL DAY


----------



## Nightmares

I HAD 1 AND IT GOT TAKEN OUT MY CART 

//feels actual tears in eyes


----------



## Shinrai

Anyone selling an extra cake? I feel tired doing the same and ending up nothing. Lol.


----------



## Venn

How is it sold out so fast? I clicked cart to check out and got nothing!! Same for Toy Hammer!!


----------



## Stil

I gots me a delicious treat.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Took TWO minutes for the shop to even load...


----------



## seliph

When u still see the hammer in ur cart after it was robbed from you


----------



## Chicha

Nooooooo the chocolate cakes are gone. I only wanted 1. I had it in my cart but it disappeared at checkout. ;__;


----------



## Chelsaurus

Anyone get any extras willing to sell at shop price?


----------



## AccfSally

I try to get two chocolate cakes and my cart was empty when I went to checkout...


----------



## Xylia

The shop is SO LAGGY. When I put the Choco cake in the Checkout cart I couldn't even buy it cuz it was all gone already by the time it finished loading!


----------



## Shinigamii

i got 4 cakes yay xD


----------



## Rio_

Not even close... U__U Maybe I'll have a better chance later when I'm on a better connection... For now, I'll just have some real choco cake to make up for the disappointent


----------



## N a t

I didn't get a hammer...


----------



## Nightmares

Soo anyone selling? I really wanted one rip


----------



## Bloody_House

I got them in my cart but ..didn't make it to checkout... ;( now I have to wake up at 8am


----------



## Chrystina

dksjfbkdsjfks **** me. forgot to take tbt out of abd. 
didn't even stand a chance. o well.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Didn't get any thing. So much lag it didn't even load up the shop for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd hate to see this happen.
> 
> Wild Restock Appeared!
> Wild Restock Fled...


.... Apparently it happened.


----------



## Coach

You have no bells so that might be the problem


----------



## debinoresu

managed to get 4 even though the "adding to cart" loading icon blocked me from clicking and held me down a little bit. goal met


----------



## mogyay

nothing again :')


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Xylia said:


> The shop is SO LAGGY. When I put the Choco cake in the Checkout cart I couldn't even buy it cuz it was all gone already by the time it finished loading!



SAME HERE


----------



## Stalfos

Ok. This **** isn't even remotely fun any more.


----------



## Fleshy

Wow, they sold out so fast again


----------



## Cadbberry

WILL BUY A HAMMER FOR ALL MY TBT AND CARNATIONS, PLEASE, I JUST WANT ONE


----------



## Trip

How do people get more than 1???


----------



## N a t

I guess I'll be awake at 11pm just to fail again.


----------



## Shinrai

Anyone selling an extra cake for shop price?  Drop me a pm thanks! ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer

Alright, who got all of the choco cakes and hammers? I know one person has 80% of them, like always.


----------



## chocopug

Didn't even get one in my cart  Disappointing... especially as I'm not getting up at 4 am for the next restock x_x


----------



## Nightmares

Anyone selling?? ;-;


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I didn't get any, but I'm not half as upset as I thought. I swear I don't even care that much.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Rip toy hammer dreams ;-;


----------



## seliph

hey any1 wnats 2 sell me a hamer at shop prise????? Xd


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I wish some people could buy only 1 instead of 4 at a time so some people at least had a chance ; - ;


----------



## Chicha

so... does anyone have an extra chocolate cake they wouldn't mind parting with? ;^;


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Oh and my first restock that wasn't late!


----------



## Chelsaurus

Looks like its gunna be a 4am wake up call again :'(


----------



## Coach

Who actually got the hammers? And how much stock was there of them? I saw there was 30 cakes.

I'm staying up until 4am for this now so


----------



## Mars Adept

I was actually going to try to get a chocolate cake or two considering my luck with the apple, but I overslept slightly. Oh well, perhaps I'll try in eight hours.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jubs is watching us, laughing at us for our failure.


----------



## Katattacc

Well if anyone is looking to offload their extra chocolate cake.. let me know.


----------



## chocopug

If anyone has an extra chocolate cake they want to sell for shop price, please PM me! ;-:


----------



## bubblemilktea

Another restock failure. There goes my hopes and dreams for the letters...


----------



## Heyden

plS SELL ME 4 SHOP PRIIIICE UWU;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Probably gonna sell my choco cake for 1.2k


----------



## N a t

I worked so hard to get all of these bells for just one hammer, I couldn't even get the home page loaded for 5 minutes there's no way I'll get a hammer at the next restock tonight


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Nightmares said:


> Nah....um....don't bother..........//cough



Lol 

Oh darn...I went to the shop, and my bar was loading...but then it said that my network connection was lost omg. I went to another tab and went to the shop...and saw that chocolate cake was sold out owo. But maybe it was for the best lol.

Anyways, congrats to all who got the collectible(s)


----------



## Vizionari

I am so not looking forward to tomorrow's restock


----------



## Kirbystarship

How many of each item did they sell?


----------



## Chicha

rip my dream of getting a chocolate cake ;__;


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so irratated with these restocks, why does this site lag so much! It can support 100s of people during events but when a restock comes around it cant even handle 200 people.... WHY


----------



## Nightmares

//cries


----------



## mogyay

i just need to get my timing better, shop was still closed when i first refreshed ugh


----------



## Awesomeness1230

ToxiFoxy said:


> I wish some people could buy only 1 instead of 4 at a time so some people at least had a chance ; - ;



Yeah they should make a one per visit trip because half of us are getting nothing and two people manage to claim 12, it's vexing.


----------



## Shinrai

ToxiFoxy said:


> I wish some people could buy only 1 instead of 4 at a time so some people at least had a chance ; - ;



I think the coding will be a lot more different and difficult. But well, it's a good suggestion


----------



## tearypastel

users who got a collectible / users who didn't rn


----------



## Trip

I'm going to cry at the letter restocks.


----------



## Xylia

is anyone selling an extra choco cake at store price? (


----------



## CuteYuYu

Atleast I was lucky enough to add the hammer to my cart ToT


----------



## Zylia

Maybe next time I guess... Congratulations to the ones that got what they have been waiting so long for!^_^


----------



## Stil

Aronthaer said:


> Alright, who got all of the choco cakes and hammers? I know one person has 80% of them, like always.



okay mr "cherry god".....


----------



## helloxcutiee

cocoberry said:


> i got 4 cakes yay xD



You go girl! Lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

tearypastel said:


> users who got a collectible / users who didn't rn


Nah, your sig speaks better to us, not the pic.


----------



## Aronthaer

Guys, think of how many of Jub's precious hamsters have died due to your pixelly greed.

Justin, I am truly sorry for your losses. Please accept my deepest condolences for the server's hamsters who bravely sacrificed their lives so that one person could get a monopoly on pixelly squares that are worth tons of fake money.


----------



## Coach

Who actually got the hammers though I haven't seen any displayed


----------



## N a t

I literally had 3 windows open and refreshing on my laptop, and the mobile version on my phone and I was constantly refreshing and I still failed


----------



## Stalfos

63 kb/S RIP


----------



## Chelsaurus

A massive THANK YOU to PIPPY! For selling me a choco cake at shop price thanks sooooo much really appreciate it hun!


----------



## Taj

*snaps fingers* ah yes of course! How could I have been so nonchalant to _actually_ think I would get one of them? I forgot that when it comes to the tbt shop you have almost no hope. How could I have been so forgetful, dear me!

Btw there were 6 toy hammers. Now more like 6 objects that will sell for 5k


----------



## bubblemilktea

*accepts failure for tomorrow's restock*


----------



## tearypastel

neester14 said:


> *snaps fingers* ah yes of course! How could I have been so nonchalant to _actually_ think I would get one of them? I forgot that when it comes to the tbt shop you have almost no hope. How could I have been so forgetful, dear me!
> 
> Btw there were 6 toy hammers. Now more like 6 objects that will sell for 5k



6 wtf


----------



## cIementine

Aronthaer said:


> Guys, think of how many of Jub's precious hamsters have died due to your pixelly greed.



dude, you have 12 cherries


----------



## Nightmares

Is anyone here selling not too expensive?


----------



## Heyden

Toy hammers, Piipy got 2, Sholee got 1, the other went idk


----------



## Chicha

If anyone could sell me a chocolate cake at market or somewhat above, please PM me. ;v;


----------



## hestu

If anyone is selling an extra cake please PM me


----------



## Cascade

i want choco cake


----------



## Aronthaer

pumpkins said:


> dude, you have 12 cherries



20, actually.


----------



## N a t

I do a sad now


----------



## bubblemilktea

Let me know if anyone is selling a chocolate cake pls. ;-;


----------



## f11

What hoe got a hammer? Time to kms


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm only here for more TBT. I just want something that'll give me big TBT.

I'm not nervous for tomorrow.


----------



## seliph

Heyden said:


> Toy hammers, Piipy got 2, Sholee got 1, the other went idk



I noticed King Dad and device have one as well.


----------



## sej

Anyone selling a chocolate cake at shop price? It would be GREATLY appreciated!

If you are drop me a pm!

Please and thank you ~


----------



## Stil

neester14 said:


> *snaps fingers* ah yes of course! How could I have been so nonchalant to _actually_ think I would get one of them? I forgot that when it comes to the tbt shop you have almost no hope. How could I have been so forgetful, dear me!
> 
> Btw there were 6 toy hammers. Now more like 6 objects that will sell for 5k



lol try 8k


----------



## tearypastel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nah, your sig speaks better to us, not the pic.



lmao my sig is on rotate i'm guessing you mean this tho


----------



## Shinrai

Chelsaurus said:


> A massive THANK YOU to PIPPY! For selling me a choco cake at shop price thanks sooooo much really appreciate it hun!



How come you always do get someone to sell you at a shop price. D: //cries


----------



## Cadbberry

I will buy a toy hammer, please, all my tbt, carnations, candy, thats like all I have


----------



## Paperboy012305

tearypastel said:


> lmao my sig is on rotate i'm guessing you mean this tho


So your sig is 50% Troll, 50% Generous. I don't trust it.


----------



## LethalLulu

Lol I had some in my cart, went to check out, wouldn't check out, but it still redirected me to my inventory as if I bought them.


----------



## N a t

Libra I'm sorry I failed you D:


----------



## ZetaFunction

;-; anyone selling a hammer at shop price?

I doubt anyone will though, brb kms


----------



## Paperboy012305

LethalLulu said:


> Lol I had some in my cart, went to check out, wouldn't check out, but it still redirected me to my inventory as if I bought them.


No, it WANTS you to think you bought it, but you didn't.


----------



## hestu

Shinrai said:


> How come you always do get someone to sell you at a shop price. D: //cries



For real, that's amazing. Super jealous


----------



## Katattacc

Bone Baby said:


> I do a sad now



me too. the chocolate cake is the only collectible i only ever REALLY wanted. I guess i'll have to try again


----------



## hestu

Shinrai said:


> How come you always do get someone to sell you at a shop price. D: //cries



For real, that's amazing. Super jealous


----------



## Chelsaurus

Shinrai said:


> How come you always do get someone to sell you at a shop price. D: //cries



I know right?! I was just thinking that when pippy sold it to me. People have been so amazing to me, Im really grateful for it. thank you to everyone!


----------



## tearypastel

Paperboy012305 said:


> So your sig is 50% Troll, 50% Generous. I don't trust it.



#donttrustmysig2k16


----------



## device

nvll said:


> I noticed King Dad and device have one as well.



wow are you stalking my profile??


----------



## N a t

I think I need food or something now. I am...discouraged and...disappointed.


----------



## Nightmares

Woahh?? Shop price??? Congrats


----------



## Coach

Selling tasty cake at shop price giving back to the community here


----------



## seliph

device said:


> wow are you stalking my profile??



Yes obviously how can I resist u

But nah I went to a former post of my friend's on this thread to see if he got one, and I ended up checking out the whole page


----------



## Minties

Aronthaer said:


> 20, actually.



That's not even a good fruit since you can't off load if for like any bells so idk why you be bragging. A full hammer setup is like woah, but cherries? Welfare fruit.


----------



## Taj

I'm expecting a long speech from Justin rn as he's on here..


----------



## Trip

Coach said:


> Selling tasty cake at shop price giving back to the community here



nice try


----------



## Shinrai

Bone Baby said:


> I think I need a nap or something now. I am...discouraged and...disappointed.



Same. Will just hit the bed. Congrats to whoever got them!


----------



## tearypastel

lmao i should probably head to bed (considering it's 3am) but it's really tempting to finish watching this 40 minute long episode of the fosters


----------



## N a t

This is what I get for even THINKING about snagging and reselling a house for a slight inflation.


----------



## tearypastel

also i see you creeping justin (;;;;;


----------



## Paperboy012305

neester14 said:


> I'm expecting a long speech from Justin rn as he's on here..


Laugh at our failure? Or about his hamster's death.


----------



## Gregriii

Chelsaurus said:


> I know right?! I was just thinking that when pippy sold it to me. People have been so amazing to me, Im really grateful for it. thank you to everyone!



you know what you are saying might make others feel bad because they arent as lucky as you right


----------



## Aronthaer

Y'all ever dreamed about being a Cherry God? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?368961-My-Godlike-Powers


----------



## Taj

Paperboy012305 said:


> Laugh at our failure? Or about his hamster's death.



all of the above


----------



## N a t

If I fail again tonight I'm totally giving those 100 bells back they were meant to get my hammer and they remain in my virtual wallet -0-


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bone Baby said:


> This is what I get for even THINKING about snagging and reselling a house for a slight inflation.



isn't it funny how the same people take literally everything from all the restocks? :')

Just wait, I bet the selling threads will increase in inventory after tomorrow.  Just watch


----------



## Jacob

getting nothing feels so good i love that post restock rush


----------



## N a t

Lucanosa said:


> isn't it funny how the same people take literally everything from all the restocks? :')
> 
> Just wait, I bet the selling threads will increase in inventory after tomorrow.  Just watch



We can do a sad togever ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not sure all of my collectibles and current bells could get me an inflated hammer, and I don't wanna lose all of my pretty collectibles. Some of them were gifts...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Burying my pain into this kit kat tho


----------



## sej

COCOBERRY JUST GIFTED ME ONE FOR FREE OMG THANK YOU!!!!! I REALLY CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH AHH!!!


----------



## Nightmares

I'm trying to sell my collectibles so I can afford a Chocolate Cake, but no one wants them ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> COCOBERRY JUST GIFTED ME ONE FOR FREE OMG THANK YOU!!!!! I REALLY CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH AHH!!!



WOAAH YOU LUCKY SEJ-Y


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> COCOBERRY JUST GIFTED ME ONE FOR FREE OMG THANK YOU!!!!! I REALLY CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH AHH!!!



Awww thats so sweet


----------



## Skyfall

I do enjoy wallowing in misery with you all though.  I'm also a loser!

But seriously, what is the secret?  Keep on clicking?  I never even get to the cart normally but I see people with like 4 cakes.  How is that done?

And if you think that was bad, wait until we get to the letter restocks, that's gonna be a nightmare.  I will just sit that one out, I think.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bone Baby said:


> We can do a sad togever ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not sure all of my collectibles and current bells could get me an inflated hammer, and I don't wanna lose all of my pretty collectibles. Some of them were gifts...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Burying my pain into this kit kat tho



the sad thing is, is they'll probably inflate them more just for lulz

like, you collectihoes, are you happy? :') I hope you like salt because there's an angry crowd here ready to sprinkle some on u


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I am not even going to try and get the house...

I can't wait to see greedy users take like 5 just to resell them :')


----------



## N a t

I AM OFFERING A WHOPPING 1 AND A HALF SMECKLES FOR THE HAMMER OF TOY. INDUBIDABLY.


----------



## Katattacc

Sej said:


> COCOBERRY JUST GIFTED ME ONE FOR FREE OMG THANK YOU!!!!! I REALLY CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH AHH!!!



congrats. not gonna lie i am jealous


----------



## N a t

This kit kat is seriously killer guys.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bone Baby said:


> I AM OFFERING A WHOPPING 1 AND A HALF SMECKLES FOR THE HAMMER OF TOY. INDUBIDABLY.


Oops, thought you were selling.


----------



## Nightmares

Katattacc said:


> congrats. not gonna lie i am jealous



Same lmaoo


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oops, thought you were selling.



I dunno, what do you think?


----------



## seliph

Lucanosa said:


> the sad thing is, is they'll probably inflate them more just for lulz
> 
> like, you collectihoes, are you happy? :') I hope you like salt because there's an angry crowd here ready to sprinkle some on u



You are way too mad about 27x27 pixel squares


----------



## mogyay

Skyfall said:


> I do enjoy wallowing in misery with you all though.  I'm also a loser!
> 
> But seriously, what is the secret?  Keep on clicking?  I never even get to the cart normally but I see people with like 4 cakes.  How is that done?
> 
> And if you think that was bad, wait until we get to the letter restocks, that's gonna be a nightmare.  I will just sit that one out, I think.



when you click on them go straight to check out, you don't have to like wait for it to load in the basket (idk if you already do this but ye)


----------



## N a t

Like this kit kat has just healed all wounds


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bone Baby said:


> I dunno, what do you think?


"SMECKLES" = TBT, clearly you want to buy one.


----------



## Chicha

idk if I'm gonna try at 8pm for the chocolate cake. I imagine even more people will be online by then welp


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> "SMECKLES" = TBT, clearly you want to buy one.



It was a joke doe. I don't wanna buy one unless it's store price.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bone Baby said:


> It was a joke doe. I don't wanna buy one unless it's store price.


Try your luck, that might never happen. (Chances are like 4% BTW.)


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> Try your luck, that might never happen. (Chances are like 4% BTW.)



I was thinking more like, 0%


----------



## Nightmares

//hoping inventory will glitch and a Cake and Hammer will appear


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bone Baby said:


> I was thinking more like, 0%


I supposed you're entitled to your opinion. But GL trying to get one.


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> I supposed you're entitled to your opinion. But GL trying to get one.



Ha, thanks.


----------



## Nightmares

Bone Baby said:


> I was thinking more like, 0%



Sej just got one for free, don't give up hopeee


----------



## Taj

All this talk makes me imagine a group called Collectible Losers: make it happen


----------



## JeffreyAC

Is the shop up yet?


----------



## Nightmares

neester14 said:


> All this talk makes me imagine a group called Collectible Losers: make it happen



YES


----------



## N a t

Nightmares said:


> Sej just got one for free, don't give up hopeee



I dunno bout that. There are too few hammers imo  I also still have a chance tonight, so why would someone gift me one when I could snag one tonight? If it was gifted to me though I'd just givem the bells for it. I don't want a guilty conscience.


----------



## seliph

JeffreyAC said:


> Is the shop up yet?



You can finally get those peaches my dude


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bone Baby said:


> I dunno bout that. There are too few hammers imo  I also still have a chance tonight, so why would someone gift me one when I could snag one tonight? If it was gifted to me though I'd just givem the bells for it. I don't want a guilty conscience.



With how these restocks turned out, I'm wondering if it's even worth bothering tonight.
:/ #let'sshatterdreams


----------



## Aali

Oh my god I missed the cakes. 

I hate my internet


----------



## N a t

Lucanosa said:


> With how these restocks turned out, I'm wondering if it's even worth bothering tonight.
> :/ #let'sshatterdreams



I'm still gonna try. I don't think I could get anymore disappointed then I just was. It'd literally just be a repeat for me. Not saying I hit rock bottom or anything, but it's definitely a disappointment. I do like these pixels.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hammer time will have to wait


----------



## Nightmares

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?368967-Team-Collectible-Losers&p=6539762#post6539762

Amorite


----------



## LethalLulu

I actually thought 6 was fairly generous.  I was expecting less, like 4 or 5.


----------



## Zane

Jacob said:


> getting nothing feels so good i love that post restock rush



how could u all take this man's collectibles on his anniversary


----------



## ZetaFunction

I'll probably try again but I'm doubting I'll get anything besides my #welfarefruit at the end of all of this

I'm lowkey hoping I can scalp items at the next tbt fair to get a hammer hnnn


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> I actually thought 6 was fairly generous.  I was expecting less, like 4 or 5.



Wow I didn't even know we got 6. I was thinking 5.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not gonna lie I really want a hammer, but if I somehow get one tonight through the restock I'm gonna feel really bad that my friends didn't get one too :l


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I have lost all hope in tomorrows restock lmao, but there will be more options


----------



## N a t

I got poison ivy on my hand and the itch cream is failing me too :x


----------



## LethalLulu

Bone Baby said:


> Wow I didn't even know we got 6. I was thinking 5.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie I really want a hammer, but if I somehow get one tonight through the restock I'm gonna feel really bad that my friends didn't get one too :l



If I get at least 3, I'm gifting two to two of my friends, so.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Minties said:


> cherries? Welfare fruit.



Funniest thing ever


----------



## Shinrai

Oh before I go to bed I just realized something, everyone contributed to making the 6.5m post happen, while only a few benefit from the said event. Almost up to 30++ members go online on the said times, but then again, only few people get what they want (sometimes even more from what they need). I suggest that they just make something like another item or icon for the 6.5M post or whatsoever that would be given to everyone as a commemoration or like an icon for those who goes online for the event or whatsoever.

I'm not sulking but I bet everyone would be happy getting to have something rather than nothing. And I hope those who buy more than what they want just for incom purpose, would just share it to the many who really wants to have that certain item. But anyways, I'm just expressing my opinion. Kudos to everyone who tried!


----------



## N a t

I don't know if I wanna even look at the Market place right now -0-


----------



## Shinrai

--- Double Posted ---


----------



## LethalLulu

Shinrai said:


> Oh before I go to bed I just realized something, everyone contributed to making the 6.5m post happen, while only a few benefit from the said event. Almost up to 30++ members go online on the said times, but then again, only few people get what they want (sometimes even more from what they need). I suggest that they just make something like another item or icon for the 6.5M post or whatsoever that would be given to everyone as a commemoration or like an icon for those who goes online for the event or whatsoever.
> 
> I'm not sulking but I bet everyone would be happy getting to have something rather than nothing. And I hope those who buy more than what they want just for incom purpose, would just share it to the many who really wants to have that certain item. But anyways, I'm just expressing my opinion. Kudos to everyone who tried!



They do share it to those who really want it.  For full price.


----------



## N a t

LethalLulu said:


> If I get at least 3, I'm gifting two to two of my friends, so.



Lucky them, they shall feel blessed ;o;


----------



## Aronthaer

Minties said:


> That's not even a good fruit since you can't off load if for like any bells so idk why you be bragging. A full hammer setup is like woah, but cherries? Welfare fruit.



Exactly! People were complaining that I said I couldn't get anything valuable but have 20 cherries. cherries are worth nothing lmao


----------



## Shinrai

LethalLulu said:


> They do share it to those who really want it.  For full price.



I saw someone even selling it at a higher price than it's supposed to be. Such people.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Shinrai said:


> Oh before I go to bed I just realized something, everyone contributed to making the 6.5m post happen, while only a few benefit from the said event. Almost up to 30++ members go online on the said times, but then again, only few people get what they want (sometimes even more from what they need). I suggest that they just make something like another item or icon for the 6.5M post or whatsoever that would be given to everyone as a commemoration or like an icon for those who goes online for the event or whatsoever.
> 
> I'm not sulking but I bet everyone would be happy getting to have something rather than nothing. And I hope those who buy more than what they want just for incom purpose, would just share it to the many who really wants to have that certain item. But anyways, I'm just expressing my opinion. Kudos to everyone who tried!



^ this
give it infinite stock too so scalpers don't benefit until a year after



LethalLulu said:


> They do **scalp* it to those who really want it.  For **an inflated* price.



*fixed your mistake


----------



## LethalLulu

Shinrai said:


> I saw someone even selling it at a higher price than it's supposed to be. Such people.



Like what?  7-8k is what they've been selling for, although I sold my old hammers for 6.5k and 6.8k if I remember correctly.


----------



## mogyay

Aronthaer said:


> Exactly! People were complaining that I said I couldn't get anything valuable but have 20 cherries. cherries are worth nothing lmao



then give them out to people for free


----------



## Aali

I'm 2 seconds away from saying **** the restocks


----------



## N a t

Aali said:


> I'm 2 seconds away from saying **** the restocks



Mom, please, there are children here.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

This is all really funny to me because people are using collectibles to earn bells, and people are asking people with a lot of collectibles to give them away


I haven't seen any of you give away a lot of your bells when you hit the high numbers, so let's stop being hypocritical, okay?


----------



## hestu

mogyay said:


> then give them out to people for free



They gave me one for free cuz I had surgery the first day of restocks  I was so happy


----------



## seliph

hillaruhsaur said:


> They gave me one for free cuz I had surgery the first day of restocks  I was so happy



Brb breaking my legs


----------



## Shinrai

LethalLulu said:


> Like what?  7-8k is what they've been selling for, although I sold my old hammers for 6.5k and 6.8k if I remember correctly.



I know it's been dictated by the Market Price thread, but a x2 or x3 price would have already been an income to the seller. But seriously selling it for more than x5 the shop price, is kinda crazy don't you think? Knowing that this one is part of an event, not just a random restock.


----------



## Heyden

I'll be back in 7 hours with 6 hammers and 30 choco cakes bYe


----------



## hestu

nvll said:


> Brb breaking my legs



Lol it's just a cherry


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Shinrai said:


> I know it's been dictated by the Market Price thread, but a x2 or x3 price would have already been an income to the seller. But seriously selling it for more than x5 the shop price, is kinda crazy don't you think? Knowing that this one is part of an event, not just a random restock.



There's this thing called supply and demand - individual sellers don't dictate the overall price of an item, the demand of the buyers do. Blame what people are willing to pay for something. Don't blame what people are willing to sell for them.


----------



## Aali

I hate my wifi 

I won't get anything ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> Brb breaking my legs



Sorry to hear that you broke your legs! A cherry will make it all better tho


----------



## LethalLulu

Shinrai said:


> I know it's been dictated by the Market Price thread, but a x2 or x3 price would have already been an income to the seller. But seriously selling it for more than x5 the shop price, is kinda crazy don't you think? Knowing that this one is part of an event, not just a random restock.



No, I don't think so.  If people are buying at that price, it's fine to sell at that price.
Why make 300% profit when I can make 500% profit, and wait the same amount of time?  The latter definitely makes more sense.


----------



## seliph

hillaruhsaur said:


> Lol it's just a cherry



I'm joking I don't want it lol


----------



## Aali

I made a thread trying to buy a cake close to shop price 


Haha ;-;


----------



## Stil

Shinrai said:


> I know it's been dictated by the Market Price thread, but a x2 or x3 price would have already been an income to the seller. But seriously selling it for more than x5 the shop price, is kinda crazy don't you think? Knowing that this one is part of an event, not just a random restock.



um no. Most of the collectibles go for at least 10x shop price.


----------



## Nightmares

Team Collectible Losers is off to a good start! Shame about all the people I had to ban though


----------



## seliph

Shinrai said:


> But seriously selling it for more than x5 the shop price, is kinda crazy don't you think?



No, especially if it's a rare restock like the hammers or yellow houses. Things like this happen IRL too with collectible cards and figurines


----------



## ZetaFunction

LethalLulu said:


> No, I don't think so.  If people are buying at that price, it's fine to sell at that price.
> Why make 300% profit when I can make 500% profit, and wait the same amount of time?  The latter definitely makes more sense.



because making 300% is less efficient, but it's nicer
this isn't irl, so why not be nice and sell cheaper?  it's not like you *need* tbt to survive/live

smh collectibles are literally tearing apart tbt


----------



## Shinrai

That Zephyr Guy said:


> There's this thing called supply and demand - individual sellers don't dictate the overall price of an item, the demand of the buyers do. Blame what people are willing to pay for something. Don't blame what people are willing to sell for them.



I know. That's why. Knowing that same principle, makes the sellers inflate the price much more then again, the buyers would try to increase their offer and the cycle continues. You just don't get from where my standpoint is. This one is an event done by a lot of people just to reach that 6.5M goal and barely a few benefit, come on. Do really need to take advantage of other people now?


----------



## seliph

Oh thanks Cad <3
Too bad it wedged between my birthstones lool


----------



## Zane

Lucanosa said:


> smh collectibles are literally tearing apart tbt



it's not that deep fam


----------



## seliph

Lucanosa said:


> this isn't irl, so why not be nice and sell cheaper?  it's not like you *need* tbt to survive/live



If it's not irl why do you care how much people have and what they sell them for?


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> Oh thanks Cad <3
> Too bad it wedged between my birthstones lool



I sent u a cherry too tho


----------



## Heyden

pixels not life


----------



## Shinrai

nvll said:


> No, especially if it's a rare restock like the hammers or yellow houses. Things like this happen IRL too with collectible cards and figurines



It becomes rare here due to the hoarding done.


----------



## LethalLulu

Lucanosa said:


> because making 300% is less efficient, but it's nicer
> this isn't irl, so why not be nice and sell cheaper?  it's not like you *need* tbt to survive/live
> 
> smh collectibles are literally tearing apart tbt



Because creating a business and making profit is fun.  What a concept.


----------



## Justin

Hey guys, there's a fine line between playing around or feeling a bit frustrated versus actually arguing over collectibles... let's leave this thread on the former side if we can? The last I'd like to do today is be warning folks for posts in this thread of all places.


----------



## seliph

Shinrai said:


> It becomes rare here due to the hoarding done.



Not really, they're rare because only 2 or 4 or 6 get restocked.
Also are we really gonna use "hoarding" as a synonym for "keeping the collectibles you wanted in the first place" come on yall


----------



## Shinrai

I'm gonna stop here. As I said, my post was a suggestion and just an opinion blurted out. Again, kudos to everyone who tried and congratulations to whoever got them!


----------



## Nightmares

All of you need to join Team Collectible Losers


----------



## Shinrai

nvll said:


> Not really, they're rare because only 2 or 4 or 6 get restocked.
> Also are we really gonna use "hoarding" as a synonym for "keeping the collectibles you wanted in the first place" come on yall



Just to reply and end this conversation.
It isn't when you want them placed in your side display. It becomes hoarding when you buy the item, just planning to resell them at a higher price due to your definition of rarity.


----------



## Kaiserin

I'll wait for the second re-stock.


----------



## Taj

Justin said:


> Hey guys, there's a fine line between playing around or feeling a bit frustrated versus actually arguing over collectibles... let's leave this thread on the former side if we can? The last I'd like to do today is be warning folks for posts in this thread of all places.



You don't understand do you? I understand that you're an admin and that I'm tech being rude but seriously? People hoard collectibles to sell them for more but thats obvious. Some people like how the collectibles look, but that's rare. People take pride in their collectibles, but some scalp them or just show off like a snob. What makes people most enticed to collectibles is between pride or money. If you look at the age poll, then you see most people are around 15-25. People these age don't manage their money or a buisness so it's a whole new real life version of monopoly for them. Most people don't have collectibles because they like them, they have collectibles because it makes them feel like they have so much more power over others


----------



## seliph

Shinrai said:


> Just to reply and end this conversation.
> It isn't when you want them placed in your side display. It becomes hoarding when you buy the item, just planning to resell them at a higher price due to your definition of rarity.



But hoarding by definition is keeping a large amount of things you don't plan to do anything with.
Also we aren't attacking each other so I think this discussion is allowed.


----------



## LethalLulu

neester14 said:


> You don't understand do you? I understand that you're an admin and that I'm tech being rude but seriously? People hoard collectibles to sell them for more but thats obvious. Some people like how the collectibles look, but that's rare. People take pride in their collectibles, but some scalp them or just show off like a snob. What makes people most enticed to collectibles is between pride or money. If you look at the age poll, then you see most people are around 15-25. People these age don't manage their money or a buisness so it's a whole new real life version of monopoly for them. Most people don't have collectibles because they like them, they have collectibles because it makes them feel like they have so much more power over others



A handful of people manage their money themselves at those ages, myself included.  Also I've taken 2 years of business classes, along with entrepreneurship and other things like that, so I do actually know a lot about businesses.

Edit - excuse me, 3 years


----------



## mogyay

neester14 said:


> You don't understand do you? I understand that you're an admin and that I'm tech being rude but seriously? People hoard collectibles to sell them for more but thats obvious. Some people like how the collectibles look, but that's rare. People take pride in their collectibles, but some scalp them or just show off like a snob. What makes people most enticed to collectibles is between pride or money. If you look at the age poll, then you see most people are around 15-25. People these age don't manage their money or a buisness so it's a whole new real life version of monopoly for them. Most people don't have collectibles because they like them, they have collectibles because it makes them feel like they have so much more power over others



i REALLY think you're overthinking it lmao


----------



## seliph

neester14 said:


> Most people don't have collectibles because they like them, they have collectibles because it makes them feel like they have so much more power over others



Is there a study that shows this because I'm pretty sure people have collectibles because either they like them or they're selling them in order to buy something else.

I think everyone's just a bit heated because they didn't get the pricier collectibles and are now blaming it on people who have more than them 'cause they don't know what else to do


----------



## N a t

This thread is getting out of hand now I liked it better whem everyone was just sad. ;_;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bone Baby said:


> This thread is getting out of hand now I liked it better whem everyone was just sad. ;_;


Exactly, can't really stand situations like this rn.


----------



## glow

neester14 said:


> Most people don't have collectibles because they like them, they have collectibles because it makes them feel like they have so much more power over others



you need a breath of fresh air

everyone i know collects them because it's fun and they're cute


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> This thread is getting out of hand now I liked it better whem everyone was just sad. ;_;



I agree, lets keep on topic of this guys, restock hype, be salty after restocks but it has been an hour and 30 minutes, lets all just relax


----------



## LethalLulu

Also funny thing about hoarding.  Yah, I have 600 collectibles, but all the ones that are giftable are either in my shop or visible on my sidebar.  I also try to be fair with my prices and negotiate.  Whatever I get in the next few restocks will fall under those two categories.


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm honestly scared for the house collectibles tomorrow ;w;
It's gonna lag so much!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Myuchuu said:


> I'm honestly scared for the house collectibles tomorrow ;w;
> It's gonna lag so much!


Just remember. Its going to be like the restocks from before.


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> A handful of people manage their money themselves at those ages, myself included.  Also I've taken 2 years of business classes, along with entrepreneurship and other things like that, so I do actually know a lot about businesses.
> 
> Edit - excuse me, 3 years



So then you should know that collectible trading operates nothing like a real economy.



Anyway, if people are going to take out the pitchforks, they should direct them at the admins for creating a bad system instead of blaming people for playing by the rules even though the rules should be changed.


----------



## Aronthaer

What people thought they were getting:



What they actually got:


----------



## Mura

So I see things went well here


----------



## f11

Aronthaer said:


> What people thought they were getting:
> View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173002View attachment 173003View attachment 173003View attachment 173003
> 
> What they actually got:
> View attachment 173004View attachment 173004View attachment 173004View attachment 173004View attachment 173004View attachment 173004[/QUOTE I don't get it?


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> So then you should know that collectible trading operates nothing like a real economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if people are going to take out the pitchforks, they should direct them at the admins for creating a bad system instead of blaming people for playing by the rules even though the rules should be changed.



Actually, it's extremely similar.  It's more similar to stock trading, which I have done.  Also, I have been on Gaia for 10 years which is much more economy driven than tbt, and have found the similarities between that and the real world.  Being a financial major, and having taken economics 3 times, I kinda have a good knowledge of how things work.  Also 3.7-3.9 gpa, so it's not like I failed all these classes.


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> Actually, it's extremely similar.  It's more similar to stock trading, which I have done.  Also, I have been on Gaia for 10 years which is much more economy driven than tbt, and have found the similarities between that and the real world.  Being a financial major, and having taken economics 3 times, I kinda have a good knowledge of how things work.  Also 3.7-3.9 gpa, so it's not like I failed all these classes.



If it were like a real economy, then the "shop" would sell collectibles for much more than they do right now because of the demand for them. The shop price is not determined by any "market force", but rather by price fixing by the admins which makes the whole thing fall apart.


----------



## Stil

Red Cat said:


> If it were like a real economy, then the "shop" would sell collectibles for much more than they do right now because of the demand for them. The shop price is not determined by any "market force", but rather by price fixing by the admins which makes the whole thing fall apart.


Collectibles in real life are usually released in limited quantity.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> If it were like a real economy, then the "shop" would sell collectibles for much more than they do right now because of the demand for them. The shop price is not determined by any "market force", but rather by price fixing by the admins which makes the whole thing fall apart.



Considering the shop doesn't actually make money, and isn't sentient, that doesn't make sense.

The shop would be more accurately compared to manufacturing, where the initial investment is a fraction of what your sell price is. ie, you don't spend full price to create a phone that you want to sell.

The shop price is your production cost.



Just because it's called a shop doesn't mean it's a literal shop in an economic sense lmao.


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> If it were like a real economy, then the "shop" would sell collectibles for much more than they do right now because of the demand for them. The shop price is not determined by any "market force", but rather by price fixing by the admins which makes the whole thing fall apart.



Not at all, because the bell tree forums is not the one trying to make the profit.  It's similar to mass producing something for very cheap, selling it in bulk to another company which then sells the pieces individually.
A lot of companies, such as Staples, will buy items in the 10's of thousands for very cheap.  
^  I have done this, but it was obviously on much a smaller scale.  I bought things in New York for $0.50 a piece, and sold them for $5 a piece.  Yah, I made a ton of money that week.

Edit 2 -also I should mention this stuff was tax free when I bought it.


----------



## debinoresu

tbh im just getting collectibles to sell so i can buy stuff when i potentially restart my town. i like a forum having an economy system even if it leads to this much discourse, its convenient


----------



## Red Cat

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Considering the shop doesn't make money, that doesn't make sense.
> 
> The shop would be more accurately compared to manufacturing, where the initial investment is a fraction of what your sell price is. ie, you don't spend full price to create a phone that you want to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it's called a shop doesn't mean it's a literal shop in an economic sense lmao.



It's not an "investment" when you know for sure that you can sell something for 10 times what you payed for it without doing a single thing to improve the product. More like a lottery which is what TBT collectibles actually are.


----------



## debinoresu

Red Cat said:


> It's not an "investment" when you know for sure that you can sell something for 10 times what you payed for it. More like a lottery which is what TBT collectibles actually are.



"investment- the action or process of investing money for profit or material result."
itd be a lottery... if they were won through random lottery,, but because people purchase them, even if factors like internet speed and raw luck determine if you catch it in shop or not, its by definition an investment if you plan resale o:


----------



## Libra

Bone Baby said:


> Libra I'm sorry I failed you D:



Aw, don't worry about it. Maybe you'll have better luck next time? I'll be crossing my fingers for you! ^_^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> *It's not an "investment" when you know for sure that you can sell something for 10 times what you payed for it without doing a single thing to improve the product.* More like a lottery which is what TBT collectibles actually are.



I present to you, ladies and gentlemen:

The definition of investment.


----------



## sej

Good luck everyone for the next one! Thanks to cocoberry I don't have to get up at 4am!


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> Not at all, because the bell tree forums is not the one trying to make the profit.  It's similar to mass producing something for very cheap, selling it in bulk to another company which then sells the pieces individually.
> A lot of companies, such as Staples, will buy items in the 10's of thousands for very cheap.
> ^  I have done this, but it was obviously on much a smaller scale.  I bought things in New York for $0.50 a piece, and sold them for $5 a piece.  Yah, I made a ton of money that week.
> 
> Edit 2 -also I should mention this stuff was tax free when I bought it.



But the "factory" is not mass producing. It's intentionally not "manufacturing" because it's not a factory but a website trying to generate site traffic and it's easier to do that when the "supply" is low. I use all these quotation marks because this is not an economy; it's a bunch of 1's and 0's but it does really harm this site, so that's why I complain about it.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> But the "factory" is not mass producing. It's intentionally not "manufacturing" because it's not a factory but a website trying to generate site traffic and it's easier to do that when the "supply" is low. I use all these quotation marks because this is not an economy; it's a bunch of 1's and 0's but it does really harm this site, so that's why I complain about it.



You mean similar to how Collectible Card Games produce only a limited number of the rarer cards to goad people into buying them?


And then said people will INVEST in those cards and sell them at a later date for PROFIT?




Wait this is starting to sound familiar.


----------



## Red Cat

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You mean similar to how Collectible Card Games produce only a limited number of the rarer cards to goad people into buying them?
> 
> 
> And then said people will INVEST in those cards and sell them at a later date for PROFIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this is starting to sound familiar.



Doesn't the value of cards usually depreciate over time?


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> But the "factory" is not mass producing. It's intentionally not "manufacturing" because it's not a factory but a website trying to generate site traffic and it's easier to do that when the "supply" is low. I use all these quotation marks because this is not an economy; it's a bunch of 1's and 0's but it does really harm this site, so that's why I complain about it.



That's exactly what they're doing.  If you're referring to tbt, it's still the same concept.  Tbt can release these collectibles at no cost or risk, but the individuals buying them are buying it with risk, because of the competition.  This adds to the value immensely.  That's why in stock exchange, high risk company's stock usually has a higher reward/payout.
It is an economy.  Just because it's virtual, doesn't mean it's not an economy.  Gaia has an economy, flight rising has an economy, mycena cave has an economy, neopets has an economy, and yes, tbt has an economy as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> You mean similar to how Collectible Card Games produce only a limited number of the rarer cards to goad people into buying them?
> 
> 
> And then said people will INVEST in those cards and sell them at a later date for PROFIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait this is starting to sound familiar.



Or even immediately.  Got a pack with a $30 card in it?  Cool!  Go to your local card shop and """""scalp""" for it.  Of course, the card shop owner is fine with it!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> Doesn't the value of cards usually depreciate over time?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/331853750284?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


No


Not even remotely.


----------



## hestu

Thanks Sej! Glad you got your cake


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> That's exactly what they're doing.  If you're referring to tbt, it's still the same concept.  Tbt can release these collectibles at no cost or risk, but the individuals buying them are buying it with risk, because of the competition.  This adds to the value immensely.  That's why in stock exchange, high risk company's stock usually has a higher reward/payout.
> It is an economy.  Just because it's virtual, doesn't mean it's not an economy.  Gaia has an economy, flight rising has an economy, mycena cave has an economy, neopets has an economy, and yes, tbt has an economy as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Or even immediately.  Got a pack with a $30 card in it?  Cool!  Go to your local card shop and """""scalp""" for it.  Of course, the card shop owner is fine with it!



If spinning a roulette wheel to determine who gets "products" and "money" qualifies as an economy, then you're right. If there was any "risk" at all with buying collectibles, then the shop wouldn't get sold out in milliseconds every time.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/331853750284?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Not even remotely.



Well damn. The "exploit stupid people" economy is alive and well.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> If spinning a roulette wheel to determine who gets "products" and "money" qualifies as an economy, then you're right. If there was any "risk" at all with buying collectibles, then the shop wouldn't get sold out in milliseconds every time.



Your comparison makes 0 sense considering when they do iPhone stocks people will rush into the stores, hoard a ****load, and sell them online for ~~guaranteed~~ profit.

That's a real life example in the real life economy.


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> If spinning a roulette wheel to determine who gets "products" and "money" qualifies as an economy, then you're right. If there was any "risk" at all with buying collectibles, then the shop wouldn't get sold out in milliseconds every time.



How at all is is spinning a roulette wheel?  They're not using randomizers to give away collectibles, they're simply stocking them.  Luck is in no way involved.  It's skill and internet connection.  Risk as in you're spending valuable time to take a chance that you could end up with nothing.  It could have a huge payout, or be nothing.  That's risk.


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> How at all is is spinning a roulette wheel?  They're not using randomizers to give away collectibles, they're simply stocking them.  Luck is in no way involved.  It's skill and internet connection.  Risk as in you're spending valuable time to take a chance that you could end up with nothing.  It could have a huge payout, or be nothing.  That's risk.



Fast internet connection and fast mouse clicking are "skills"? I'm really behind the times here. I don't know why I bothered taking math courses when I could be clicking away all day improving that skill.

You're 100% right about the waste of time thing though. 

And this is a spam thread anyway so why not?


----------



## N a t

Libra said:


> Aw, don't worry about it. Maybe you'll have better luck next time? I'll be crossing my fingers for you! ^_^



I'm gonna try my best tonight >:-D


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Are we seriously arguing over a bunch of pixel collectables....?


----------



## hestu

Bone Baby said:


> I'm gonna try my best tonight >:-D



Good luck!


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> Fast internet connection and fast mouse clicking are "skills"? I'm really behind the times here. I don't know why I bothered taking math courses when I could be clicking away all day improving that skill.
> 
> You're 100% right about the waste of time thing though.


No, there's skill involved.  There's different methods that everyone uses to participate in restocks, such as browser set up, what tabs you're on, the order you go about things, and even what browser ad ons you choose to use to aid you.  Also I said skill AND fast internet, meaning fast internet does NOT fall under skills.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> Are we seriously arguing over a bunch of pixel collectables....?



*debating

I love having debates.  As long as it's civil and on topic, there's no problems with it.


----------



## Taj

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> Are we seriously arguing over a bunch of pixel collectables....?



its sad isnt it. Oh well


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> No, there's skill involved.  There's different methods that everyone uses to participate in restocks, such as browser set up, what tabs you're on, the order you go about things, and even what browser ad ons you choose to use to aid you.  Also I said skill AND fast internet, meaning fast internet does NOT fall under skills.



That's great. If you know all of this stuff, then why are you wasting your time using those skills to get collectibles when you could be trying to make actual dough off of them?


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> That's great. If you know all of this stuff, then why are you wasting your time using those skills to get collectibles when you could be trying to make actual dough off of them?



Because it's a hobby.  I also draw, play video games, and cosplay, but I don't make money off of that.
I also played violin for 12 years.
Did that make me money?
No.


----------



## Red Cat

LethalLulu said:


> Because it's a hobby.  I also draw, play video games, and cosplay, but I don't make money off of that.
> I also played violin for 12 years.
> Did that make me money?
> No.



Your dedication to "competitive collectible trading" or whatever you want to call it is admirable. Maybe there will be a trophy collectible for you some day. I just concentrate on the competitive s***posting part of this forum as you can clearly see.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Red Cat said:


> Your dedication to "competitive collectible trading" or whatever you want to call it is admirable. Maybe there will be a trophy collectible for you some day. I just concentrate on the competitive s***posting part of this forum as you can clearly see.



lol keep practicing


----------



## Red Cat

That Zephyr Guy said:


> lol keep practicing



Any tips for how I can make my posts lower quality without getting banned?


----------



## LethalLulu

Red Cat said:


> Your dedication to "competitive collectible trading" or whatever you want to call it is admirable. Maybe there will be a trophy collectible for you some day. I just concentrate on the competitive s***posting part of this forum as you can clearly see.



I've heard of weirder hobbies than making virtual profit, let's be honest.
I would be spending it all on art, but I haven't seen too many artists that accept tbt.


----------



## Aali

Same here, if I can somehow nap a choco cake or a yellow house, I wll sell it and use the tbt to spend on art since RLC is not an option for me


----------



## Seroja

I don't know why people keep being bitter about other people hoarding collectibles. I mean, I always lose but I have accepted the fact that there are always winners and losers in everything. Real life isn't fair either but it'd be stupid to complain about it all the time.


----------



## estypest

Tomorrow's restock is going to be fierce ... better go get some good sleep to prepare, yo.


----------



## Cascade

i do believe in second chance.


----------



## Chelsaurus

^^^ so do i!


----------



## N a t

I'm not sure if there's gonna ne more or less traffic tonight. Hammer why are you doing this to MEEEE?


----------



## Chelsaurus

Same, there were a lot of people that were online... but only very few collectibles and its always that last minute a load of people come on! 
If only there were a rule about only joining like 15 mins beforehand or something :')


----------



## Seroja

I will be participating in the next round with a much faster internet speed. Hopefully I can either one. I need to get back the tbt I spent on an apple.


----------



## Aronthaer

That Zephyr Guy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/331853750284?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Not even remotely.



I knew that was going to be a Black Lotus before I clicked it haha


----------



## Nightmares

Set my alarm for 3:50am :^)


----------



## Mash

Good luck everyone!  I remember earlier TBT was so slow.  Too bad I missed my chance...


----------



## Chelsaurus

Nightmares said:


> Set my alarm for 3:50am :^)



To hell with sleep! All nighter again!


----------



## Crash

i kind of don't even wanna bother with the rest of the restocks tbh. I'm still holding out for a hammer/some houses tomorrow but I also know I'm gonna fail lmao​


----------



## N a t

I am suffer )))))

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god I can't get a hammer there is no way I'll be able to grab any houses to make myself feel better :x


----------



## Aali

*puts hands in the air* dear tbt gods, let me get a choco cake...please...I need art money


----------



## Taj

A Toy Hammer would be nice, but my wifi says it's fair. And we all know what "fair" wifi means in the land of the tbt shop


----------



## N a t

neester14 said:


> A Toy Hammer would be nice, but my wifi says it's fair. And we all know what "fair" wifi means in the land of the tbt shop



It doesn't matter if you're Wi-Fi is excellent, only the chosen ones can enter the shop during a lag storm. I guess I'd better find myself a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Stil

Bone Baby said:


> It doesn't matter if you're Wi-Fi is excellent, only the chosen ones can enter the shop during a lag storm. I guess I'd better find myself a sacrificial lamb.



Bone Baby, don't worry! There is still another restock! You still have a chance to get a hammer. Don't give up just yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

really the biggest problem is simply the fact that people can theoretically buy as many as they want

like in general for what I've seen of irl limited quantity items, there's usually a hard limit on how much a person can purchase at a time, precisely to give more people a chance. I mean yes, there are ways to bypass this, but I'm pretty sure the only real reason staff don't really do this is because it would mean limiting how much a user can own as well. which would mean they couldn't even get more via purchasing/trading from other users or anything. maybe if there was a way to temporarily impose the limit during restocks, while also not removing extras from the inventory of people who have them....



also, hooray for missing first restock because my mind somehow added an extra hour to time it starts

though from the looks of things, it seems I didn't miss anything either


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> Bone Baby, don't worry! There is still another restock! You still have a chance to get a hammer. Don't give up just yet.



Ah, I haven't given up yet, but I am feeling rather pessimistic lol. I know you won't give up either, so I'm just gonna wish you luck


----------



## Jacob

T minus 2 hours


----------



## N a t

Jacob said:


> T minus 2 hours



I'm already less nervous this time around. I've made my peace. I'll still be disappointed if I don't get a hammer, but I'm not gonna be a spoil sport. I'll remember that all is fair and that we should be grateful for even getting a restock. I'll also remember that even though I love these pixels, they truly aren't as big as I chalk them up to be...


----------



## Chelsaurus

Starting to feel tired!
Must. Have. Sleep.!

Another early morning bed time


----------



## Aali

I'm super nervous...I just want a cake pls


----------



## N a t

Aali said:


> I'm super nervous...I just want a cake pls



YOU GOT THIS, MOM >:-D


----------



## Aronthaer

Two more hours! It's fine for me in the US, but I wish you Europeans the best of luck haha

Off-topic a bit here, but has anyone else noticed that the rudeness and personal attacks have gotten worse lately? I've seen a lot of people chewing each other out, especially in Brewster's.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hasn't felt much different to me tbh, but I tend to also avoid the obvious drama threads


----------



## mogyay

it's 2.20am and i have work at 6am i just want everyone to know i have no life


----------



## Kaiserin

I need enough for the cake.</3


----------



## Aali

Bone Baby said:


> YOU GOT THIS, MOM >:-D



Yes!! You're right!

I am filled with deter- *gets shot by a undertale hater*


----------



## N a t

mogyay said:


> it's 2.20am and i have work at 6am i just want everyone to know i have no life



I'm here beside you ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> Yes!! You're right!
> 
> I am filled with deter- *gets shot by a undertale hater*



The chances of this happening irl are somewhat high...


----------



## mogyay

Myuchuu said:


> I need enough for the cake.</3



don't you have enough?? they're 129!


----------



## Mints

i cant believe i missed it again.
I HAD SO MUCH TIME TO PREPAR E


----------



## Kaiserin

Omg, bone baby you don't have to be so nice ;3;<3
Thank you so much for helping me!Good luck with the hammer!


----------



## N a t

mogyay said:


> don't you have enough?? they're 129!



They has enough now


----------



## Kaiserin

mogyay said:


> don't you have enough?? they're 129!



I just got the bells xD


----------



## mogyay

aw that's v sweet of u bone baby :')


----------



## N a t

Myuchuu said:


> Omg, bone baby you don't have to be so nice ;3;<3
> Thank you so much for helping me!Good luck with the hammer!



Thanks for the wishes, and it really wasn't much at all. You were already really close, and I have more than enough for a hammer


----------



## hestu

choco caaaaaaake here i come


----------



## N a t

mogyay said:


> aw that's v sweet of u bone baby :')



Myu was so close to having the bells for the cake, and I wanted them to participate in the battle for pixels too. Any chance is better than none. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myuchuu said:


> I just got the bells xD



Just gotta promise you'll try hard now that you have enough! That's enough compensation for me :')


----------



## LambdaDelta

bone baby cripples the odds even further

I say we lynch her

not really


----------



## N a t

LambdaDelta said:


> bone baby cripple the odds even further
> 
> I say we lynch her
> 
> not really



You may get rid of me, but I'm not the one who'll be going to jail huehue


----------



## Kaiserin

Bone Baby said:


> Myu was so close to having the bells for the cake, and I wanted them to participate in the battle for pixels too. Any chance is better than none. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta promise you'll try hard now that you have enough! That's enough compensation for me :')



I'll try and hope the lag isn't bad!
I'll be upset if they get sold out.</3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm going to be getting this Choco Cake, I can feel it. Along with the の.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm going to be getting this Choco Cake, I can feel it. Along with the の.



if I had to pick one, I'd say you have の chance of getting either


----------



## N a t

Myuchuu said:


> I'll try and hope the lag isn't bad!
> I'll be upset if they get sold out.</3



Yeah, it sucks, but if you want one real bad I'm sure you can even save up for a cake at it's inflated price. It'll be a little hard, but I bet you can get one for 1.4k at the most. It'd take me a while to save up for a hammer at inflated price, even if I sold everything! There are also others who didn't get a hammer and wanted one just as badly as me. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> if I had to pick one, I'd say you have の chance of getting either



I gotta say it. You're hilarious.


----------



## Taj

Wifi Update Status: "Fair" (AKA *****)

Oh lordy


----------



## N a t

neester14 said:


> Wifi Update Status: "Fair" (AKA *****)
> 
> Oh lordy



My wifi doesn't tell me how it's holding up. It just shows me the little lines on the wifi icon. Those don't really help with this hotel wifi though. It could be at it's strongest at one second and then gone the next. -_-


----------



## LambdaDelta

my wifi is always not-good, but at least right now its certainly in the better spectrum for it

also its not raining anymore, so yay, no interference from that potentially


----------



## Chelsaurus

Just 1 hammer.... please! Drew this whilst waiting and trying to stay awake.... (yes this was my first digital attempt ever as you can tell..)

​


----------



## Chicha

Question: Are you supposed to wait for a collectible to load into the cart or can I press View Cart/Checkout right after I press add it?


----------



## Kaiserin

toukool said:


> Question: Are you supposed to wait for a collectible to load into the cart or can I press View Cart/Checkout right after I press add it?



Wait for it to be in the cart.


----------



## Crash

pls just one hammer​


----------



## Chelsaurus

toukool said:


> Question: Are you supposed to wait for a collectible to load into the cart or can I press View Cart/Checkout right after I press add it?



This is the question, but can we always trust the answer we receive? Would people say the opposite so you lose and they win?


----------



## Stil

Good luck everyone! Just about an hour left.


----------



## LethalLulu

Chelsaurus said:


> Just 1 hammer.... please! Drew this whilst waiting and trying to stay awake.... (yes this was my first digital attempt ever as you can tell..)
> View attachment 173027​



Aww, that's actually really cute!


----------



## Mura

toukool said:


> Question: Are you supposed to wait for a collectible to load into the cart or can I press View Cart/Checkout right after I press add it?



I tried with a tasty cake, and was able to go to checkout before it said it was in the cart. But who knows if it'll work this way with all the lag the shop will be getting..


----------



## Chicha

Chelsaurus said:


> This is the question, but can we always trust the answer we receive? Would people say the opposite so you lose and they win?



I hope not but I wouldn't be surprised if someone purposely said a wrong answer for their own gain. I like to have a bit of faith in people.


----------



## N a t

Murabito. said:


> I tried with a tasty cake, and was able to go to checkout before it said it was in the cart. But who knows if it'll work this way with all the lag shop will be getting..



I was never even able to open the homepage on my laptop, the mobile version opened on my phone, but the shop refused to load. Took me at least 5 minutes to get into the shop itself.


----------



## Chicha

Murabito. said:


> I tried with a tasty cake, and was able to go to checkout before it said it was in the cart. But who knows if it'll work this way with all the lag the shop will be getting..



I just tried it too and it worked! welp no wonder I didn't get the cake the first time haha


----------



## Chelsaurus

LethalLulu said:


> Aww, that's actually really cute!



HAHA! It is really terrible! I should invest in a mouse really


----------



## LethalLulu

Chelsaurus said:


> HAHA! It is really terrible! I should invest in a mouse really



Woah, what did you use?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chelsaurus said:


> Just 1 hammer.... please! Drew this whilst waiting and trying to stay awake.... (yes this was my first digital attempt ever as you can tell..)
> View attachment 173027​



tablet doodle or...

honestly not too bad for a first attempt


----------



## Chelsaurus

So does it work? click purchase click checkout?


----------



## mogyay

ok i thought the same as infinity lol my bad


----------



## Stil

Thought you were talking about restocks lol, ignore this


----------



## N a t

Chelsaurus said:


> HAHA! It is really terrible! I should invest in a mouse really



It's nice lol. I can barely even draw out a smiley face on the computer. I am strictly traditional.


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm on laptop now, lag don't let me fail!


----------



## Chicha

Chelsaurus said:


> So does it work? click purchase click checkout?



Yep.


----------



## Mura

toukool said:


> I just tried it too and it worked! welp no wonder I didn't get the cake the first time haha



who knows if it will actually work with all the lag going on though. So good luck to you. I need a miracle to happen because on Thursday, I was trying to buy a peach, and when the restock happened, the site took almost 4 minutes to load, and when it did, it was scrambled, lmao


Also, I don't know if anyone can confirm this or not, but how about 'Inspect element'? You can change the word "disabled" to: "enabled", on an item that is currently out of stock, and it will try to add it to the cart (It never actually does, but if you have this prepared for when they DO go in stock, it's possible you won't have to reload the site; meaning much less lag when trying to purchase them.. Just a thought.. It's too risky to test when the restock happens though, so I won't be testing it, lol)


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> if I had to pick one, I'd say you have の chance of getting either


Lol, ain't that the truth. Heheh, ehh....


----------



## Chelsaurus

LethalLulu said:


> Woah, what did you use?



a very sticky annoying laptop mouse, i reckon its the reason for my restock failures!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murabito. said:


> who knows if it will actually work with all the lag going on though. So good luck to you. I need a miracle to happen because on Thursday, I was trying to buy a peach, and when the restock happened, the site took almost 4 minutes to load, and when it did, it was scrambled, lmao
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone can confirm this or not, but how about 'Inspect element'? You can change the word "disabled" to: "enabled", on an item that is currently out of stock, and it will try to add it to the cart (It never actually does, but if you have this prepared for when they DO go in stock, it's possible you won't have to reload the site; meaning much less lag when trying to purchase them.. Just a thought.. It's too risky to test when the restock happens though, so I won't be testing it, lol)



I have a theory along the lines of this, which i am going to see if it works this time- fingers crossed it will


----------



## Kaiserin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvKY8FJY0Qk
Just wanted to show this, lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Chelsaurus said:


> a very sticky annoying laptop mouse, i reckon its the reason for my restock failures!



Ahh.  I have a garbage mouse, too, and it sucks for league, especially being an adc main.


----------



## Chelsaurus

LethalLulu said:


> Ahh.  I have a garbage mouse, too, and it sucks for league, especially being an adc main.



Awww thats rubbish! You can see with some of the thicker bits where i gave up and touched the screen instead lol!

Gunna treat myself to a tablet after my exams


----------



## King Dorado

things seem quiet...   a little _too _quiet...


----------



## Kaiserin

King Dad said:


> things seem quiet...   a little _too _quiet...



Don't _Jinx_ It, _Shh_...


----------



## N a t

34 Minutes guys. Good luck to you all, even though you're my competition, and a big thanks to everyone who helped me come this far. Whether I got bells from you or best wishes. Ya'll are the best :') I still kinda can't believe I raised the bells I wanted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> things seem quiet...   a little _too _quiet...



Oh, they're here. We can't see them, but they can see us...


----------



## King Dorado

Good luck to everyone!
See you on the other side!

Remember, whatever you do:  don't cross the streams...


----------



## N a t

I'm watching "I am legend" while waiting, and I know I shouldn't cuz it makes me sad, but...


----------



## Seroja

I'm making my presence known. Hey yall. I'll be competing this time, but good luck to all of us.


----------



## N a t

All around me are familiar faces, worn out places, worn out faces...


----------



## Corrie

I totally forgot about these restocks, lel. I hope to get a chocolate cake ;w;


----------



## Kaiserin

Bone Baby said:


> All around me are familiar faces, worn out places, worn out faces...



Bright and early for the daily races. Going nowhere, going nowhere.


----------



## Aali

22 mins

i have no chance


----------



## Bloody_House

Chelsaurus said:


> Just 1 hammer.... please! Drew this whilst waiting and trying to stay awake.... (yes this was my first digital attempt ever as you can tell..)
> View attachment 173027​



Oooh it's cute! after seeing this i also drew one and it turned out HORRIBLE (my first time too)


----------



## Katattacc

please please just one chocolate cake


----------



## Bloody_House

ain't it ugly? ^-^


----------



## N a t

Bloody_House said:


> ain't it ugly? ^-^



Nahhh, she's precious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man, like 20 minutes flew by so quickly for me. I'd be lyin if I said I wasn't excited, but no longer nervous? Maybe it's that whole "Second chance" thing.


----------



## Bloody_House

Bone Baby said:


> Nahhh, she's precious.



she looks like a child who'll kill me when i'm sleeping..


----------



## N a t

I haven't gotten any lag yet either. I wonder if I may actually pull this off... Less people here, but still a lot of competition for very few hammers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dad said:


> things seem quiet...   a little _too _quiet...



hi I'm back don't worry


----------



## Paperboy012305

Should I lose hope? My heart says no, but my mind says yes.


----------



## N a t

Bloody_House said:


> she looks like a child who'll kill me when i'm sleeping..



I think she looks like a sweet little muffin that goes to elementary school in some anime.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Bloody_House said:


> Oooh it's cute! after seeing this i also drew one and it turned out HORRIBLE (my first time too)
> View attachment 173052



awww shes adorable! Welldone! Its not easy is it? haha I like her


----------



## Seroja

Bloody_House said:


> ain't it ugly? ^-^



Well, if you say so...


----------



## Kaiserin

Bone Baby said:


> I haven't gotten any lag yet either. I wonder if I may actually pull this off... Less people here, but still a lot of competition for very few hammers.



There's gonna be 25 choco cakes right?


----------



## device

Welp I'm receiving 30 instead of 40mbps this restock


----------



## N a t

Oh, nevermind, I'm nervous again lmfao


----------



## jiny

im just waiting for the house restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

which is tomorrow , oops


----------



## N a t

kianli said:


> im just waiting for the house restock.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> which is tomorrow , oops



Good luck with the yellow house. That's the real challenge.


----------



## Bloody_House

Bone Baby said:


> I think she looks like a sweet little muffin that goes to elementary school in some anime.



babies are scary!!


----------



## Stil

device said:


> Welp I'm receiving 30 instead of 40mbps this restock



Im only gettin 25


----------



## N a t

Bloody_House said:


> babies are scary!!



:l I accept that.


----------



## jiny

Bone Baby said:


> Good luck with the yellow house. That's the real challenge.



yeah unfortunately that's the one i'll be going for lol


----------



## Kaiserin

11 MINUTES!


----------



## N a t

Guys, it's about to go down.


----------



## jiny

Bloody_House said:


> babies are scary!!



they really are


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll try my best!


----------



## N a t

Not necessarily lag, but I am slower now...


----------



## bubblemilktea

Let's see what's gonna happen now. ;-;


----------



## N a t

I've been waitin for this, I don't wanna be selfish, but OMG PLZ LET ME HAVE A HAMMER


----------



## Chelsaurus

*Just one toy hammer,
give it to me
squeaky noise of TBT!
Only minutes away 
Give me toy hammer
And ill be okay!*


----------



## N a t

Welp, lag's already got me by the neck. See you all in therapy.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Incase youre wondering its the cornetto song- yeah im not good at poems either


----------



## Kaiserin

I thought people would be in bed by this time ;~;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shop is now down. Bad luck everyone!


----------



## N a t

All right everybody, now on the count of uh... 3? I want you all to screech.


Lmao wut am I doin


----------



## Bloody_House

shops  down!


----------



## Kaiserin

*HEAVY BREATHING.*


----------



## Mars Adept

I wish everyone good luck in this restock, and tomorrow's house restocks, I'll be at the shop trying to get a chocolate cake or two.


----------



## Katattacc

oh boy here we go


----------



## Aali

Getting close


----------



## Chelsaurus

Myuchuu said:


> I thought people would be in bed by this time ;~;



yeah i should be its almost 4


----------



## mogyay

this lag seems a lot worse now this time around noooo


----------



## Stalfos

Ready for some more disappointment? Here goes nothing.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The lag has returned, what did you expect?


----------



## Seroja

It's 11 am here though. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mints

I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN PUT MY BELLS FROM MY ATM CRI


----------



## Chelsaurus

not as many people on yet as last time


----------



## Mints

anyone wanna lend me 1.5 k
I'll pay u back ;-)$$$-$


----------



## Bloody_House

there is no lag!! there is but not worth mentioning


----------



## Justin

Glad you're all here Justin time!


----------



## Kaiserin

2 MINUTES
PREPARE FOR WAR!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

QUICK! What is the trick to getting collectibles faster?


----------



## Chelsaurus

failed


----------



## Paperboy012305

AWW SHOOT! The lag didn't give me a fcking chance!


----------



## Crash

idk why i even try lol​


----------



## Hermione Granger

lag so bad i didnt get choco cake *sighs*


----------



## Vizionari

damn, got nothing AGAIN

I will fail tomorrow


----------



## Ichigo.

those sneaky peaches tho...managed to snag one last minute lol


----------



## device

My internet went off at 3:58 rip me


----------



## Chicha

This is so ridiculous omg!

Couldn't get one, failed again ;___;


----------



## tearypastel

I 
AM 
A 
LEGEND


----------



## Aronthaer

0/2 on today's restocks :/


----------



## Trip

How do people do it??


----------



## Mars Adept

I failed to get a chocolate cake since the lag was so bad.


----------



## jiny

lmfao why do i even try


----------



## Nightmares

It got taken out my cart....again......

I feel tears
Tears 
Lots of tears


----------



## Zane

I had to use my gamepad so nothin for me this time. my brother wouldnt get off my laptop and i was too embarrassed to kick him off to buy collectibles LOL but hey i saw some peaches ;>>>


----------



## helloxcutiee

The lag was so bad this time. I got 2 choco cakes though.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Glad you're all here Justin time!



did u just


----------



## mogyay

stayed up until 4am again just to get nothing. i'm not being bitter but everytime the shop is still down when i refresh so i waste a minute. ok good night


----------



## Kaiserin

No way...I really wanted one..
Stupid lag..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

(Not sure if my other message posted.)

I can't believe I actually got a hammer and I think I got a cake too!


----------



## Aronthaer

tearypastel said:


> I
> AM
> A
> LEGEND



Omg, congratulations!


----------



## Katattacc

wow well i'm super bummed.. All i ever wanted was a chocolate cake 

if anyone, ANYONE, is willing to sell their extra one for shop price I'd be so incredibly grateful.. I'd be willing to pay more too


----------



## Corrie

Didn't get one. Man, the lag is so bad. Pair that with my crappy internet and there you go. A perfect recipe for failure. D:


----------



## bubblemilktea

I MANAGED TO GET ONE. T-T


----------



## Chelsaurus

damn anyone selling a toy hammer at shop price? :')


----------



## hestu

Anyone get an extra? PM me if you did, I'd like to buy one pls :s


----------



## ZetaFunction

Rip toy hammer dreams.

time to wait another year ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

hi, yes. we need to talk about why limited standard shop items are not a good idea anymore

there is no excuse for this being the limit the site can load


----------



## skarmoury

Two choco cakes were in my cart and when I went to check them out, nothing appeared??? I'm done, so done


----------



## Bloody_House

can anyone sell me a choc cake for shop price? if you have extras....


----------



## Chelsaurus

my page wouldnt load for like a whole 2 mins!


----------



## jiny

Helloxcutiee said:


> The lag was so bad this time. I got 2 choco cakes though.



pls give me 1 for shop price )):


----------



## Cadbberry

Just one hammer, all I wanted was one.... I will pay all I have for one.....


----------



## Nightmares

mogyay said:


> stayed up until 4am again just to get nothing. i'm not being bitter but everytime the shop is still down when i refresh so i waste a minute. ok good night



Same....I'm super bummed 
Really hoped I'd get something this time


----------



## Mints

ARE YOU KIDDING ME


----------



## N a t

No hammer again. Guess that's it for me. I don't want anything else. Thanks a lot for the support guys.


----------



## Aetherinne

UGH. I HAD THE CHOCOLATE CAKE ON CHECKOUT. :-:

....LF> Chocolate Cake for shop price, the only one that I want. I'll love you if you do sell it to me. Pretty please. <3


----------



## Curry

Justin said:


> Glad you're all here Justin time!



Not even bitter about restock because bad puns are what I live off of. Better than any restock.


----------



## Danielkang2

;-; I came home at 12:01 not kidding I really wanted a cake.. Welp forever unlucky.


----------



## Mura

Was able to at least click purchase, only to have the site freeze for 5 minutes while 'loading' the cart. Not even going to attempt on getting the letters tomorrow since it's impossible with my 5 minute long lag.


----------



## Aetherinne

UGH. I HAD THE CHOCOLATE CAKE ON CHECKOUT. :-:

....LF> Chocolate Cake for shop price, the only one that I want. I'll love you if you do sell it to me. Pretty please. <3


----------



## Nightmares

Is anyone selling a cake?


----------



## Paperboy012305

When's Paperboy012305's time to get success!? Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## N a t

So, who got the hammers this time? I couldn't even load the home page on my laptop again, and the shop wouldn't open on my phone.


----------



## f11

Who got a hammer pls tell.


----------



## Invisible again

No cake but... On the bright side, I managed to get a cherry. ;v;


----------



## Vizionari

who's ready for tomorrow's restock


----------



## strawberrywine

I WANT DEATH


----------



## ZetaFunction

is anyone selling a hammer at shop price? ;-;


----------



## Jacob

people who got the hammers show urselves im ready to fight


----------



## Cadbberry

I am at a sleep over and here I am on tbt....please get rid of the checkout system, please, just let us buy one at a time if you need but this cart checkout is a pain in everyones butt


----------



## Mints

Cadbberry said:


> Just one hammer, all I wanted was one.... I will pay all I have for one.....



same, that's all I really wanted.
the lag is what killed me


----------



## Taj

Actually tho, who tf got them. My salt levels are above Donald Trumps blood pressure. WTF WAS THAT


----------



## Cadbberry

Lucanosa said:


> is anyone selling a hammer at shop price? ;-;



I wish, I have been asking all day with no success. No one will


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can anyone give me a Cake so I can sell it at TBT Marketplace price? Or a Peach?


----------



## bubblemilktea

This whole restocking event is so stressful. Oh my goodness. Who knew.


----------



## Kaiserin

CAN I BUY THE CAKE AT SHOP PRICE PLEASE?
I'LL DO ANYTHING FOR ONE!


----------



## jiny

Cadbberry said:


> I wish, I have been asking all day with no success. No one will



yah people are rlly greedy ://


----------



## ZetaFunction

The cart system needs completely removed and basically set so you purchase one item at a time....


----------



## N a t

Guess I need to save up about 10k, rip me.


----------



## Chicha

Seriously though, the lag was incredibly ridiculous this time ugh. Well, that's it </3

RIP chocolate cake


----------



## Danielkang2

Pls shop price ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

all I know is if by some miracle I actually end up getting lucky tomorrow, I'm also going to have plenty of people hating me too probably

and I won't even care


----------



## skarmoury

I wonder how terrible the lag will be tomorrow for the houses omfg
(my internet is terrible and if anyone will be willing to sell me a mori house for shop price tomorrow I will love you 5ever and ever and ever pls)


----------



## Stil

Nothin'


----------



## jiny

pls im begging for chocolate cake i can't even get it irl


----------



## Zane

how 2 explain to my brother that he cost me choco cakes :////


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Sigh* Looks like I have to try one more time. To try and get that の!


----------



## Cascade

Finally got Chocolate cake.. i love second chance


----------



## Taj

kianli said:


> yah people are rlly greedy ://



We're not greedy, we're not filthy rich people with top level wifi either tho


----------



## seliph

Looking 2 buy hammer will pay in pictures of my dogs


----------



## N a t

I don't know if I ever wanna participate in one of these again. I'd rather spend years saving up tons of bells just to buy the stuff I want at inflated prices. It's not worth disappointment imo.


----------



## Mints

To whomever this may concern, shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## Crash

me when restocks were announced: o man can't wait to get all those houses!!!!!!!
me now: i will get nothing and i am nothing​


----------



## jiny

neester14 said:


> We're not greedy, we're not filthy rich people with top level wifi either tho



yeah but half of the time ppl buy, they sell for a really inflated price

i just wish people could be nice sometime and sell for atleast a tiny bit higher than shop price or the exact shop price..


----------



## Kaiserin

Candice said:


> Finally got Chocolate cake.. i love second chance



May I buy one from you please?;~;


----------



## Katattacc

Ow my heart.


----------



## JeffreyAC

I always thought that the problem with no getting the stuff in your cart was a problem related to the amount available, but in this restock I actually went for a tasty cake and I wasn't able to buy it. So, the problem is that the store just stops working, for most people, when too many people are using it.


----------



## jiny

Crash said:


> me when restocks were announced: o man can't wait to get all those houses!!!!!!!
> me now: i will get nothing and i am nothing​



same


----------



## Stalfos

Mints said:


> To whomever this may concern, shouldn't you be sleeping?



To busy eating choco cake. uwu


----------



## skarmoury

Crash said:


> me when restocks were announced: o man can't wait to get all those houses!!!!!!!
> me now: i will get nothing and i am nothing​



sAME
First day of restocks I saved up and computed how much the house set was and now I can't even get a choco cake lmao I'm deathly afraid of tomorrow's restock


----------



## LambdaDelta

on the plus side, chocolate cakes are now at 420 sold

so who got the meme cake?


----------



## Chelsaurus

I think its giving up time with these restocks cry


----------



## Taj

kianli said:


> yeah but half of the time ppl buy, they sell for a really inflated price
> 
> i just wish people could be nice sometime and sell for atleast a tiny bit higher than shop price or the exact shop price..



It's the basics of money. You have to make a profit, or you won't survive. As tough as it seems, it's life


----------



## LethalLulu

Well I managed a chocolate cake, shame I wanted hammers lol.


----------



## Stil

JeffreyAC said:


> I always thought that the problem with no getting the stuff in your cart was a problem related to the amount available, but in this restock I actually went for a tasty cake and I wasn't able to buy it. So, the problem is that the store just stops working, for most people, when too many people are using it.



or is it because you only have 2 bells


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> on the plus side, chocolate cakes are now at 420 sold
> 
> so who got the meme cake?


Don't you mean, Weed Cake?


----------



## Cadbberry

Will anyone sell just a single hammer?


----------



## Taj

Since the people with he hammers won't show themselves I'm going to accuse Justin ended up putting dibs on them


----------



## Chicha

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow's restock. May the tech gods be with you all.

I'm not gonna bother tbh. The choco cake is the only thing I'm interested in. ;^;


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't you mean, Weed Cake?



420's practically meme-tier by now, so same thing really


----------



## N a t

I'm tired, and kind of glum. I gotta be up early. Good luck to everyone still participating tomorrow.


----------



## Katattacc

LethalLulu said:


> Well I managed a chocolate cake, shame I wanted hammers lol.


In any case are you willing to sell yours then?


----------



## Zane

i think you should all take a day to recover from this, in fact don't even come online tomorrow


----------



## Paperboy012305

You'll never guess how happy i'll be if I ever get that の.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i think you should all take a day to recover from this, in fact don't even come online tomorrow


Good idea guys. *Evil Laughs*


----------



## strawberrywine

Everyone stop asking for shop price tbh, you're just seen as annoying and cheap as ****


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> You'll never guess how happy i'll be if I ever get that の.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good idea guys. *Evil Laughs*


bc you actually want it or u want the cash


----------



## Nightmares

I'm screwed for tomorrow

I just want a ****ing collectible pleasse


----------



## jiny

lol i am too scared to come online tomorrow i need a break


----------



## LambdaDelta

kianli said:


> yeah but half of the time ppl buy, they sell for a really inflated price
> 
> i just wish people could be nice sometime and sell for atleast a tiny bit higher than shop price or the exact shop price..



honestly with how garbage the current system is, I 100% do not blame people for wanting to sell at highly inflated prices at this point

compensation for all their wasted time and effort until they actually managed to succeed pretty much


----------



## LethalLulu

Katattacc said:


> In any case are you willing to sell yours then?



Yah, definitely.  You can pm me an offer.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heyden said:


> bc you actually want it or u want the cash


I don't even like the house collectibles. So.







(Is that the right GIF?)


----------



## Skyfall

I'm glad I didn't even try.  I don't think my blood pressure can take it.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Infinity said:


> or is it because you only have 2 bells



Nah, I already put my bells back in the ABD.


----------



## ZetaFunction

All Hail Team Tasty Cake

it's the only pixel we're allowed to buy


----------



## seliph

Heyden said:


> bc you actually want it or u want the cash



Heyden unrelated but ur lineup is so cute


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lucanosa said:


> All Hail Team Tasty Cake
> 
> it's the only pixel we're allowed to buy



idk you seem more like a team cherries kind of guy


----------



## Rio_

omg noooooooo I got distracted talking on the phone and forgot about the restock >.< RIP the dream. I never should have traded away the one I bought years ago ;___;


----------



## mogyay

people on this forum are so kind  i love u seroja


----------



## Taj

Makoto said:


> omg noooooooo I got distracted talking on the phone and forgot about the restock >.< RIP the dream. I never should have traded away the one I bought years ago ;___;



I gave my toy hammer to one of my best friends on here. Sometimes I regret it but I always know I made the right decision


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know the Admins were trying to be generous with this, but look at what it turned into. Total chaos!


----------



## Katattacc

welp this has bummed me out far more than it should have. I'm off to have a beer or something


----------



## strawberrywine

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know the Admins were trying to be generous with this, but look at what it turned into. Total chaos!



Not even generous, they can stock as much as they want


----------



## Curry

I'd have to agree with some of the others. I think getting rid of the checkout system may help a lot with getting ninja'd. Make it so it's a click to buy where you buy one at a time. This way it's much easier to get as many people as possible the collectible and no one has a monopoly over the market. If at all possible, I'd suggest at least giving it a thought or consideration as long as you don't have to rewrite the entire collectible system. If it's that much work then it's not much worth it, but if it's a couple coding days of a fix I would maybe look into at least trying it as a test.


----------



## Paperboy012305

WhiteCkaw said:


> Not even generous, they can stock as much as they want


Maybe if they raised the stock limit, this "Chaos" would've never happened. Well, by 50%


----------



## ZetaFunction

WhiteCkaw said:


> Not even generous, they can stock as much as they want



I bet the mods are sitting far away in their basement, laughing at us all for being ticked off over valueless, decorative pixels


----------



## Vizionari

I'm seriously not looking forward to tomorrow. I really want the last two letters (which have been on my Wishlist since, I dunno, quite awhile) I need to complete the house set but these restocks have completely zapped that hope away from me :/


----------



## Stil

Luckily I dont care about the house collectibles.


----------



## Kaiserin

I Might back out Tomorrow, haha. It'll lag bad as hell.


----------



## Aali

I was so excited 

Had the cake in my cart and went to checkout

And it's gone


----------



## skarmoury

_if less people become interested in house collectibles, will I finally have a shot?_
the saga continues


----------



## Paperboy012305

Infinity said:


> Luckily I dont care about the house collectibles.


Me too. But you're paperboy is going to try and get の!


----------



## LambdaDelta

maybe this was the plan all along

to disappoint everyone enough times so that they don't even try when the rarest batch of items goes up


----------



## Seroja

mogyay said:


> people on this forum are so kind  i love u seroja



I love you too Mog! By the way, I see some of you got cherries and peaches during the restock. Anybody know if apples were restocked as well?


----------



## Heyden

Seroja said:


> I love you too Mog! By the way, I see some of you got cherries and peaches during the restock. Anybody know if apples were restocked as well?



Nope, just peaches and cherries


----------



## f11

This disappointment would never happen in a communist tbt


----------



## LambdaDelta

Seroja said:


> I love you too Mog! By the way, I see some of you got cherries and peaches during the restock. Anybody know if apples were restocked as well?



yes, 25 each time

unless you mean they just got restocked, in which case SOMEBODY HAS SOME EXPLAINING TO DO


----------



## Aali

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe this was the plan all along
> 
> to disappoint everyone enough times so that they don't even try when the rarest batch of items goes up



If this is their plan it worked


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe if they raised the stock limit, this "Chaos" would've never happened. Well, by 50%



Unless they hand out 1 of each collectible to every user there's gonna be a bit of "chaos", if you can even call it that.


----------



## Seroja

LambdaDelta said:


> yes, 25 each time



I meant during the choco cake restock. I trust you Heyden.


----------



## skarmoury

okay but get this: imagine you're in a supermarket and you finally see this item you really wanna purchase, yeah? then you get the item before anyone else, kindly place it in your cart, and casually walk up to the cashier when suddenly sOMEONE STEALS THE ITEM FROM YOUR CART AND MAKES A RUN FOR IT AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING BC YOU'RE SLOW AND BY THE TIME YOU GET TO THEM, THEY'VE ALREADY PURCHASED THE ITEM and then you quietly sob


----------



## Heyden

skarmoury said:


> okay but get this: imagine you're in a supermarket and you finally see this item you really wanna purchase, yeah? then you get the item before anyone else, kindly place it in your cart, and casually walk up to the cashier when suddenly sOMEONE STEALS THE ITEM FROM YOUR CART AND MAKES A RUN FOR IT AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING BC YOU'RE SLOW AND BY THE TIME YOU GET TO THEM, THEY'VE ALREADY PURCHASED THE ITEM and then you quietly sob


internet shopping vs supermarket shopping are 2 different things tho


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> okay but get this: imagine you're in a supermarket and you finally see this item you really wanna purchase, yeah? then you get the item before anyone else, kindly place it in your cart, and casually walk up to the cashier when suddenly sOMEONE STEALS THE ITEM FROM YOUR CART AND MAKES A RUN FOR IT AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING BC YOU'RE SLOW AND BY THE TIME YOU GET TO THEM, THEY'VE ALREADY PURCHASED THE ITEM and then you quietly sob



yes, everyone stop stealing my apples and peaches and chocolate cakes. I need to eat, thank you


----------



## skarmoury

Heyden said:


> internet shopping vs supermarket shopping are 2 different things tho



shh my analogy is sound and perf


----------



## ZetaFunction

skarmoury said:


> okay but get this: imagine you're in a supermarket and you finally see this item you really wanna purchase, yeah? then you get the item before anyone else, kindly place it in your cart, and casually walk up to the cashier when suddenly sOMEONE STEALS THE ITEM FROM YOUR CART AND MAKES A RUN FOR IT AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING BC YOU'RE SLOW AND BY THE TIME YOU GET TO THEM, THEY'VE ALREADY PURCHASED THE ITEM and then you quietly sob



this describes like 99% of people who wanted something from this restock

please, remove the whole cart system and make it so you have to buy one item at a time


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> internet shopping vs supermarket shopping are 2 different things tho



even internet shopping tends to count as -x stock inventory when the item is in your cart in my experience

or in the rare cases it doesn't you can usually still get the item if you're willing to wait during the backorder period


----------



## Seroja

skarmoury said:


> okay but get this: imagine you're in a supermarket and you finally see this item you really wanna purchase, yeah? then you get the item before anyone else, kindly place it in your cart, and casually walk up to the cashier when suddenly sOMEONE STEALS THE ITEM FROM YOUR CART AND MAKES A RUN FOR IT AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING BC YOU'RE SLOW AND BY THE TIME YOU GET TO THEM, THEY'VE ALREADY PURCHASED THE ITEM and then you quietly sob



But you see, everyone has that apple or cake or hammer in their cart too. So whose cart are the collectibles really in, now that's a question!


----------



## LambdaDelta

the cart is actually just a huge bin that everyone surrounds, and whoever touches the item(s) first gets claim to


----------



## seliph

Heyden said:


> internet shopping vs supermarket shopping are 2 different things tho



I've never seen internet shopping done with this system unless it's with actual money for actual items though. Everything else is "Are you sure you want to purchase x item for x price? Yes/No" and that's it.


----------



## Kirbystarship

The lag was sooo bad. I hit the cake and it didn't even load for afew minutes soon it load and it left the cart. I really don't like timed restocks.


----------



## f11

Tardis2016 said:


> The lag was sooo bad. I hit the cake and it didn't even load for afew minutes soon it load and it left the cart. I really don't like timed restocks.


i feel you tardy...


----------



## DaCoSim

Heyden said:


> internet shopping vs supermarket shopping are 2 different things tho



Heyden, your line up is quite cute! Luv it!!!


----------



## sej

Set my alarm to 3:57am to see if I could get anything, didn't even get a chocolate cake in my cart. RIP lol


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Sej said:


> Set my alarm to 3:57am to see if I could get anything, didn't even get a chocolate cake in my cart. RIP lol



You already have one you lucky dog


----------



## sej

Awesomeness1230 said:


> You already have one you lucky dog




Thank you again cocoberry <33333


----------



## Zane

dawn of the final day.. 9 hours remain.. and then another 8 hours remain......

For a brief period of time I was only missing dark blue and yellow but I was like "i'm never gonna get those" so I traded them all away except for cyan... regert


----------



## Nightmares

I'm so annoyeddddd


----------



## Mash

I need those symbols things.


----------



## Nightmares

Mash said:


> I need those symbols things.



Lmao you mean Japanese letters


----------



## Holla

Man I missed the last restock since I was so sick last night.  My main goal during this was the Chocolate Cake. So much for that.  

Guess I'll have to try to get a letter today to sell in order to save for a Chocolate cake. Just wish someone was selling a Choclate Cake for less than the usual scalper price. Like I'd still pay more than shop price of course (something like 500TBT, but no way I'll pay 1k plus for a cake that's just insane in my books).


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Holla said:


> Man I missed the last restock since I was so sick last night.  My main goal during this was the Chocolate Cake. So much for that.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try to get a letter today to sell in order to save for a Chocolate cake. Just wish someone was selling a Choclate Cake for less than the usual scalper price. Like I'd still pay more than shop price of course (something like 500TBT, but no way I'll pay 1k plus for a cake that's just insane in my books).



Awh that's sad  Hope you're feeling a bit better now! I agree, the value of TBT has gone don considerably. It's really annoying because (in my case at least) you haven't got much more TBT than before but people are expecting way more so you can't buy anything


----------



## Heyden

theres a lot less TBT out there bc all the rich members died and they replaced welcome bells with impractical 'seashells'
i cant complain tho bc i got my bells but still


----------



## Holla

Thanks, I'm definitely feeling better now. I went to bed extra early last night which getting sleep really did help me a lot. But as a result I missed the restock. It's ok though not the end of the world. Just disappointed is all.


----------



## Seroja

I'm going to sleep soon to prepare for the 3 am battle. Good luck everyone! May the odds be ever in your favour!


----------



## LambdaDelta

that odds are a joke and the favour is a scam


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Odd to think that before we were like "Yay restocks, Hurrah!" And now it's just "uh I can't believe I have to do this uh huh huh"


----------



## jiny

im going to try to get the blue house since now im too poor to get the yellow lol


----------



## Corrie

I legit had a dream about the restocks like night. God, I need a life.


----------



## Amilee

how was yesterdays restock? i missed it because i wasnt home. 
im a little sad because i reeeeally wanted that choco cake but yea
trying today for a pink house c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Odd to think that before we were like "Yay restocks, Hurrah!" And now it's just "uh I can't believe I have to do this uh huh huh"



well I can't say I was ever in the former camp, but I feel like now is more "is it *really* worth it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> how was yesterdays restock? i missed it because i wasnt home.
> im a little sad because i reeeeally wanted that choco cake but yea
> trying today for a pink house c:



missed the first, second everything was sold out right when I actually got in and the page wouldn't even load properly to begin with

so, same as usual


----------



## cIementine

i'm going to load the shop using the same method i did yesterday and hope that i'm still lucky enough to grab a few letters.


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> i'm going to load the shop using the same method i did yesterday and hope that i'm still lucky enough to grab a few letters.



What's your method ;D


----------



## cIementine

Nightmares said:


> What's your method ;D



i wouldn't call it a 'method' but i just had a load of tabs open on front page and opened the shop on them at different times lmao. maybe i was just lucky though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, here to say that i'll be going on a shopping trip today. I hope I'll be back before the restock.


----------



## matt

Please can someone send me some bells im skint

<---- Dont say no to my avatar I have powers


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, here to say that i'll be going on a shopping trip today. I hope I'll be back before the restock.



getstuckintrafficgetstuckintrafficgetstuckintraffic

there we go, now I've ruined any chance of me getting anything


----------



## sej

can I has some bells will be much appreciated!
Just jk I have enough for what I want XD


----------



## spamurai

There's so many collectibles nowadays... I still can't decide if this is good or not xD


----------



## Nightmares

Seriously hope I can actually get something today or tomorrow lmao


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Seriously hope I can actually get something today or tomorrow lmao



SAAMEEEE OMG


----------



## Alienfish

haha so i can be on tonight but like the even more lag restocks. hah


----------



## Mash

Nightmares said:


> Lmao you mean Japanese letters



Yup.


----------



## Stalfos

Tonight's the night!


----------



## Aali

I'm not looking forward to this...


----------



## Stalfos

Aali said:


> I'm not looking forward to this...



Me neither, but this is probably the only time I'd be able to get a yellow or blue house.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Me neither, but this is probably the only time I'd be able to get a yellow or blue house.



yeah if that ****ing cart can stop snapping off the things i try to put there.


----------



## Stalfos

Moko said:


> yeah if that ****ing cart can stop snapping off the things i try to put there.



Oh yeah. I dunno how many times that has happened to me. I was so surprised when I managed to snatch a chocolate cake yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Oh yeah. I dunno how many times that has happened to me. I was so surprised when I managed to snatch a chocolate cake yesterday.


yeah i saw you got one, grats. and i guess they are not in such demand as the others, i dunno.


----------



## Stalfos

Moko said:


> yeah i saw you got one, grats. and i guess they are not in such demand as the others, i dunno.



Thanks. It's gonna get crazy tonight.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Thanks. It's gonna get crazy tonight.



oh yes it's gonna be.. hah wonder who/which will get the houses...


----------



## sej

I'm dreading tonight...


----------



## Aali

I know I'm not gonna get anything I've gotten nothing all three days

Kinda losing hope here


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> I know I'm not gonna get anything I've gotten nothing all three days
> 
> Kinda losing hope here



This is me

Lmaoo


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> I know I'm not gonna get anything I've gotten nothing all three days
> 
> Kinda losing hope here



Yeah, well I was off most times but thursday was horrible


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aali said:


> I know I'm not gonna get anything I've gotten nothing all three days
> 
> Kinda losing hope here



I'm already preparing for failure


----------



## device

Well for those who haven't got anything from restocks in the past few days, you could go for the less rare letters as there will be a lot of them restocked so more of a chance of you getting them


----------



## jiny

three more hours


----------



## Alienfish

kianli said:


> three more hours



feel the berrrrrn.

gonna be fun clicking like mad lol


----------



## Mao

everyone going for the yellow letter amirite

cuz so am i


----------



## matt

Mao said:


> everyone going for the yellow letter amirite
> 
> cuz so am i



Hands off that yellow letters mine
<---- and dont argue with jebus


----------



## Alienfish

matt said:


> Hands off that yellow letters mine
> <---- and dont argue with jebus



jebus dun exist anyways all the letter are mine


----------



## Mao

matt said:


> Hands off that yellow letters mine
> <---- and dont argue with jebus



i'll probably lose to lag anyway 

hopefully there will be like 5/6 restocked


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope I get something so this weekend wasn't a waste


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I hope I get something so this weekend wasn't a waste



same i guess not that i was on fri/sat but still


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Who's going for the green one? Please nobody...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Mao said:


> everyone going for the yellow letter amirite
> 
> cuz so am i



nope, not gonna even try
I'm just gonna try to get some blue/green and hope for the best


----------



## Awesomeness1230

And how many letters are being restocked Justin?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol ninja'd


----------



## Heyden

Awesomeness1230 said:


> And how many letters are being restocked Justin?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol ninja'd


He won't say. I'm just gonna go for cyan/pink honestly, not worth trying my luck bc it's obviously been bad


----------



## Taj

I''m wasting time by looking at all my VMs. And that's a handful


----------



## Awesomeness1230

device said:


> Well for those who haven't got anything from restocks in the past few days, you could go for the less rare letters as there will be a lot of them restocked so more of a chance of you getting them



Meh. Everyone seems to be going for the blue one because apparently everyone is going for the yellow one. I'd say go for the pink one because that's splat dab in the middle so more chance overall.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> same i guess not that i was on fri/sat but still



I guess Thursday, Saturday, and maybe Sunday, lets hope something comes out of it


----------



## Trip

anyone going for pink? I want to know my competition.


----------



## Cadbberry

Mayor.Trip said:


> anyone going for pink? I want to know my competition.



I am going for anything, also I love pink


----------



## matt

I have my eyes set on a yellow one, or whatever goes for the most in the price guide.
I have super fibre optic high speed broadband believe it or not at 147mbps


----------



## device

matt said:


> I have my eyes set on a yellow one, or whatever goes for the most in the price guide.
> I have super fibre optic high speed broadband believe it or not at 147mbps



half ur speeds but it's not only good speeds you need, but also timing and a lil bit of luck


----------



## Awesomeness1230

matt said:


> I have my eyes set on a yellow one, or whatever goes for the most in the price guide.
> I have super fibre optic high speed broadband believe it or not at 147mbps



Yellow but you need 5 more bells to buy one. Luckily you have Awesome at your side *teleports away*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mwahahahaha you are at my mercy *pushes 5 TBT into hands*


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm trying for teal for my blue line up. I know I stand no chance at blue, and am short on bells anyway. But I'd like to make my blue line up even more pretty and blue! Fingers crossed I can snag one so I don't have to try and hide out at work tonight with only my phone as access!!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

What on earth it's not showing up XD


----------



## Stalfos

matt said:


> I have my eyes set on a yellow one, or whatever goes for the most in the price guide.
> I have super fibre optic high speed broadband believe it or not at 147mbps



I've got 63*kb*ps. Wanna trade?


----------



## device

Stalfos said:


> I've got 63*kb*ps. Wanna trade?



but I thought Swedish internet was dank?


----------



## Mao

maybe i'll go for dark blue then


----------



## Awesomeness1230

DaCoSim said:


> I'm trying for teal for my blue line up. I know I stand no chance at blue, and am short on bells anyway. But I'd like to make my blue line up even more pretty and blue! Fingers crossed I can snag one so I don't have to try and hide out at work tonight with only my phone as access!!!



Your line up is so pretty, I would do anything for it! I'm just nabbing random collectibles without much thought but yours is soo pretty!


----------



## Stalfos

device said:


> but I thought Swedish internet was dank?



Well, you get what you pay for.


----------



## DaCoSim

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Your line up is so pretty, I would do anything for it! I'm just nabbing random collectibles without much thought but yours is soo pretty!



Thank you so much!!! Been working on it a good while now!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Awesomeness1230 said:


> What on earth it's not showing up XD



I've made a decision. I'm gonna collect pastel collectibles so like popsicle, peach, etc etc. Time for a change in plan! Gonna go for the pink one or the blue one, whichever is most convinient. Actually I'll prob just put them both in my cart and the one that survives the lag is the one I get 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or I'm gonna collect what I call "natural" colours so red, blue, yellow, green.


----------



## Crazy

my internet speed is about 7-9 MBPS B)


----------



## DaCoSim

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I've made a decision. I'm gonna collect pastel collectibles so like popsicle, peach, etc etc. Time for a change in plan! Gonna go for the pink one or the blue one, whichever is most convinient. Actually I'll prob just put them both in my cart and the one that survives the lag is the one I get
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or I'm gonna collect what I call "natural" colours so red, blue, yellow, green.



I like both ideas!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Vizionari

I'm hoping I can get dark blue and yellow, but really not looking forward to the lag ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> I'm trying for teal for my blue line up. I know I stand no chance at blue, and am short on bells anyway. But I'd like to make my blue line up even more pretty and blue! Fingers crossed I can snag one so I don't have to try and hide out at work tonight with only my phone as access!!!



I hope you get a teal!


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Well, you get what you pay for.



this, swedish internet sucks unless you get at least 100 lol


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx Viz! Fingers crossed! Best of luck to u as well!


----------



## Mash

Good luck everyone!  I'm hoping to get the houses!  Wish me luck please.  Also, when is it for EST, 3:00 PM?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really hoping to get の!


----------



## Rio_

I don't even know which one to try for! @___@


----------



## LambdaDelta

Makoto said:


> I don't even know which one to try for! @___@



none is probably the only sane answer at this point


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha! Yeah. Guess I'll just go get the May birthstone if I miss out since for some reason I never got one the last 2 years.


----------



## Mash

I'm posting to much, I have 9 more bells until enough for の.


----------



## Rio_

LambdaDelta said:


> none is probably the only sane answer at this point



probably... but where's the fun in that?  And by fun I mean never ending misery.


----------



## Taj

To Pass The Time I Wrote Some Poems! Don't Laugh



Spoiler



Hope (Well that’s a generic poem title)
I like to think
I like to dream
But in my soul
I cry and scream

I hope sometimes
To change the past
Because my life
Went way too fast

I sometimes shout
I sometimes cry
But I have hope
On the next try

I grip at my hope
Wishing it will stay
But when I let go
It will fly away





Spoiler



On The Inside
I’m one of a kind
I’m not like you
We always have
Opposing views

But I like to give
Everyone a chance
I won’t abandon
At just one glance

So what then
We differ in race and sex
But it’s not that simple
It’s more complex

We are the same
We might not be clones
But under our skin
We’re both flesh and bones


----------



## Mash

Whoever just gave me those 9 bells TYSM!


----------



## Nightmares

2 HOURS


----------



## Taj

I also did this 


Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim

neester14 said:


> To Pass The Time I Wrote Some Poems! Don't Laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hope (Well that?s a generic poem title)
> I like to think
> I like to dream
> But in my soul
> I cry and scream
> 
> I hope sometimes
> To change the past
> Because my life
> Went way too fast
> 
> I sometimes shout
> I sometimes cry
> But I have hope
> On the next try
> 
> I grip at my hope
> Wishing it will stay
> But when I let go
> It will fly away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On The Inside
> I?m one of a kind
> I?m not like you
> We always have
> Opposing views
> 
> But I like to give
> Everyone a chance
> I won?t abandon
> At just one glance
> 
> So what then
> We differ in race and sex
> But it?s not that simple
> It?s more complex
> 
> We are the same
> We might not be clones
> But under our skin
> We?re both flesh and bones



Nice!!! I luv luv the 2nd one!!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

To pass the time gonna clean my user, wish me luck!


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm at the hair place getting 2 of my boys hairs cut. Then we'll go grab lunch and come back get on the desktop. I haven't been on the desktop in months, lol!!! I always use my laptop or phone.


----------



## Alienfish

I'm drawing turts for people in the meantime (not taking more req's now so dont ask I have like 5+++++ to do already)


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> I'm drawing turts for people in the meantime (not taking more req's now so dont ask I have like 5+++++ to do already)



dror me turt plez


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> dror me turt plez



vai-te foder.

also gunna have dinner soon dang im hungry.


----------



## Mash

Oh my gosh, I'm so borrreeedd... 2 hours tho.


----------



## Alienfish

Mash said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so borrreeedd... 2 hours tho.



me too hah thn it's all gonna be over in 2 secs lmao.


----------



## Zane

all right i'm home i'm ready
I've decided to be ambitious in the first stock on the off-chance that there's 1000000000 of each letter and I can get a set, but if it doesn't work out I'm just gonna do whatever in the second one lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Back! Phew, I thought I was going to be back longer. But here I am! I'm coming for you の, don't be a coward.


----------



## Mash

Moko said:


> me too hah thn it's all gonna be over in 2 secs lmao.



Maybe not for me.  xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, how many are being stocked up?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mash said:


> Maybe not for me.  xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, how many are being stocked up?



some range between a small amount to practically none for each letter


----------



## Mash

LambdaDelta said:


> some range between a small amount to practically none for each letter



O mai.  I have no chance...


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> some range between a small amount to practically none for each letter



most likely yeah so yeah gotta go with fast internet and stuff.


----------



## Mash

1 hour and 17 minutes... I'm nervous...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lets be real. Am I the only confident one about this upcoming restock?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lets be real. Am I the only confident one about this upcoming restock?



Probably.


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lets be real. Am I the only confident one about this upcoming restock?



If you have good internet and know how to snipe stuff, sure.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I don't even know why I'm still up tbh

well, I mean aside from that I should try to snap my sleep schedule into something somewhat resembling normalcy. at least until a package I need to sign for arrives later this week


----------



## sej

Im so nervous omg even though it's not for another 1 hour and 15 mins XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Moko said:


> If you have good internet and know how to snipe stuff, sure.



I only have one of these things myself, and its probably the lesser desired of the two


----------



## Adventure9

Random side note  I love your lineup, Zane ^^

I can't wait for the restock it's gonna be intense


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lets be real. Am I the only confident one about this upcoming restock?



no, I'm confident that it will end up like all the others during this "event" for me


----------



## DaCoSim

Ugh. Almost time to go home and sit at the desktop and chew my fingernails!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lets be real. Am I the only confident one about this upcoming restock?



I am confident I will fail


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Adventure9 said:


> Random side note  I love your lineup, Zane ^^
> 
> I can't wait for the restock it's gonna be intense



You'll be relieved it's over in 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## estypest

It's getting closer !! 

*anticipation building*


----------



## Adventure9

idk why these restocks make me so anxious >< I countdown with my laptop clock and it feels like the hunger games. Once its time, it feels like everyone is running to the cornucopia for collectibles


----------



## Awesomeness1230

The ninja side effect is building up (where you can't post without getting ninja'd by 12 people all saying pretty much the same thing)


----------



## Mash

Oh my gosh, I'm so nervous.  I need that yellow house.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Trip

I'm not nervous at all for some reason.


----------



## Nightmares

I really really hope I get one ;-;


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Going in my garden until like, 5 minutes before the restock. May not last though. Bye.


----------



## estypest

Adventure9 said:


> idk why these restocks make me so anxious >< I countdown with my laptop clock and it feels like the hunger games. Once its time, it feels like everyone is running to the cornucopia for collectibles




Aha that's a great image... I'm imagining us all standing on a pad each, unable to move but staring at one another and the mighty cornucopia/store with great nervous energy..


----------



## sej

Same guys i need a mori aaaaa


----------



## Aali

T minus one hour to utter dissapointment


----------



## Mash

Brb, let me make a funny TBT restock image.


----------



## DaCoSim

Adventure9 said:


> idk why these restocks make me so anxious >< I countdown with my laptop clock and it feels like the hunger games. Once its time, it feels like everyone is running to the cornucopia for collectibles



Haaaaaa!!!!! That's exactly what it's like!!!!! Omg! Luv it! Hey jubs, adventure9 has got your number!!!


----------



## Zane

Adventure9 said:


> Random side note  I love your lineup, Zane ^^
> 
> I can't wait for the restock it's gonna be intense



aww thank you! I'm a fan of yours as well ;D


----------



## Crazy

one more hour?


----------



## Paperboy012305

1 more hour left!

_Shulk: I'm really feeling it!_


----------



## Nightmares

Is anyone planning on selling letters for a non-ridiculous price? I highly doubt I'll get anything


----------



## Mash




----------



## cIementine

not gonna even bother going for yellow tbh


----------



## Mash

pumpkins said:


> not gonna even bother going for yellow tbh



Lol, that's all I want.  xD


----------



## Nightmares

Y-YEAH SO EVERYONE GO FOR  の 
 I ER HEARD 30 WERE BEING RESTOCKED 
 の IS YOUR BEST BET
YEAH


----------



## Mash

Nightmares said:


> Y-YEAH SO EVERYONE GO FOR  の
> I ER HEARD 30 WERE BEING RESTOCKED
> の IS YOUR BEST BET
> YEAH



You're joking...


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm gong to try for teal and dark blue, but if I just get teal, I'll be super thrilled!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nightmares said:


> Y-YEAH SO EVERYONE GO FOR  の
> I ER HEARD 30 WERE BEING RESTOCKED
> の IS YOUR BEST BET
> YEAH


LIAR! Only Admins know.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll be legit amazed if there's more than 2 のs


----------



## Nightmares

Mash said:


> You're joking...



Lmao no, I asked Jer and get said 30 のs


----------



## Crazy

LambdaDelta said:


> I'll be legit amazed if there's more than 2 のs



2 per restock or 2 total?


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> LIAR! Only Admins know.



Yeah, and I asked one :^)


----------



## Skyfall

I already feel the lag building.  

The only good thing about these crazy restocks is that the market gets flooded with them, at least for the short while.  Prices should plummet.  Should.  It seems like sometimes people, rather than sell low, just hold onto them.  

Good luck all!  I think this one should be the craziest of them all.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nightmares said:


> Lmao no, I asked Jer and get said 30 のs


Lol, good one. You're so funny.


----------



## Mash

I'd be lucky if I get anything...


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> I already feel the lag building.
> 
> The only good thing about these crazy restocks is that the market gets flooded with them, at least for the short while.  Prices should plummet.  Should.  It seems like sometimes people, rather than sell low, just hold onto them.
> 
> Good luck all!  I think this one should be the craziest of them all.



I hope some prices lower, everything in the guide is a little nutty right now, big ranges, lets close the gap


----------



## Coach

I've got a dark blue letter once, I hope I can achieve it again!


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lol, good one. You're so funny.



I'm not trying to be funny?1??2,2,


----------



## Mash

What exactly do letters do?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mash said:


> What exactly do letters do?



Oups, unles you're talking about the japanese symbol things.


----------



## Kaiserin

I'll be surprise if I got anything.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nightmares said:


> I'm not trying to be funny?1??2,2,


We'll have to wait and see who's right.


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> We'll have to wait and see who's right.



I'll be right!! !1!1


----------



## Aali

I have a plan!

GIve me a 5 minute head start I only want a yellow house pls


----------



## Mash

Nightmares said:


> I'll be right!! !1!1



yes m9!!!!one11111!!!one!!!1!!!111one!!!won!!!!!!!!!!2111


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nightmares said:


> I'll be right!! !1!1


If i'm right, (And if I get one) I'll shove that の right in your avatar!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Crazy said:


> 2 per restock or 2 total?



either/or really


----------



## Mash

I have a plan, but I can't tell you, i don't want people follwing it and getting it quicker.


----------



## jiny

1 more hour


----------



## Mash

More like 45 minutes...


----------



## Aali

Mash said:


> I have a plan, but I can't tell you, i don't want people follwing it and getting it quicker.



you should tell me anyway since I haven't gotten anything


----------



## Crazy

Aali said:


> you should tell me anyway since I haven't gotten anything



he doesn't have one tbh


----------



## Mash

Crazy said:


> he doesn't have one tbh



Actually, I do.  It isn't exactly a plan though, more a method.


----------



## Nightmares

30 のs being restocked


----------



## Seroja

Mash said:


> Actually, I do.  It isn't exactly a plan though, more a method.



You don't even have to tell anyone that you have a method. Try it out first later. 

Good luck everyone! I hope this ends soon because it's 2.20 am and I need to leave for work at 6am. Gotta iron that shirt uhuh uhuh.


----------



## jiny

Mash said:


> More like 45 minutes...



you're right oh sht


----------



## Kaiserin

Mash said:


> Actually, I do.  It isn't exactly a plan though, more a method.



PM me about it please?;-;


----------



## matt

I need bells someone help :0


----------



## Mash

I'm the top overall poster today with now, 90 posts.  Dang.  nearly all of them were on here.


----------



## Nightmares

Mash said:


> I'm the top overall poster today with now, 90 posts.  Dang.  nearly all of them were on here.



Gud 4 uuu


----------



## Aali

matt said:


> I need bells someone help :0



You got 45 mins to post a lot and earn tbt


----------



## Taj

Mash said:


> I'm the top overall poster today with now, 90 posts.  Dang.  nearly all of them were on here.



I dont know if you should feel good or bad about that


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> View attachment 173109
> 
> 30 のs being restocked






sure


----------



## Mash

neester14 said:


> I dont know if you should feel good or bad about that



Ikr.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sej said:


> View attachment 173110
> 
> sure


Honestly, my avatar should be there, because I said the exact same thing.


----------



## cIementine

Nightmares said:


> View attachment 173109
> 
> 30 のs being restocked



liar liar panties on fire


----------



## Mash

Nightmares said:


> View attachment 173109
> 
> 30 のs being restocked



Liar, liar, Plants for hire.


----------



## jiny

Nightmares said:


> View attachment 173109
> 
> 30 のs being restocked



why u always lyin


----------



## Nightmares

Why does everything think I'm lying ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal

Im so nervous my palms are fkin sweating


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yup, Nightmares is a lion, confirmed!


----------



## Nightmares

EVERYONE 

lmao


----------



## jiny

Nightmares said:


> Why does everything think I'm lying ;-;



we're not things we're humans


----------



## Awesomeness1230

kianli said:


> why u always lyin



What did u expect from someone called Nightmares  Dunno if true or not but don't rlly care tbh. Too nervous


----------



## jiny

o u corrected urself thank you nitemares )


----------



## Rio_

why does my favourite colour house have to be the rarest? TT^TT


----------



## Alienfish

all the bells on even worse lag than Thursday


----------



## Nightmares

kianli said:


> o u corrected urself thank you nitemares )



))))))


----------



## Awesomeness1230

snoozit said:


> Im so nervous my palms are fkin sweating



Man I feel u


----------



## Chelsaurus

omg almost forgot about this :O


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> What did u expect from someone called Nightmares  Dunno if true or not but don't rlly care tbh. Too nervous



HiLariousss 

I'm actually really nice and cute and I'm so super popular and everyone loves me so more like daydreams amirite


----------



## Paperboy012305

30 mins left! I'm so confident.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Half an hour 2 go


----------



## Mash

Makoto said:


> why does my favourite colour house have to be the rarest? TT^TT



Agreed.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Please have mercy . i really need those houses more than yall lol


----------



## jiny

im going for the dark blue house


----------



## Crash

good luck everyone :')
my hopes are spectacularly low​


----------



## Taj

I doughnut understand

I've got a bad feeling *****'s about to go down afterwards.


----------



## Nightmares

I'm going for の as there's a high chance I'll get one ))))


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Paperboy012305 said:


> 30 mins left! I'm so confident.



Wait half an hour when the eight legged monster called lag bites you and then you won't be feeling quite as confident.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I hope nothing happens to not getting の.


----------



## Aali

i think imma aim for a diffrent house, no way im getting yellow everyone wants it


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> I'm going for の as there's a high chance I'll get one ))))



You don't have enough TBT


----------



## ZetaFunction

Nightmares said:


> HiLariousss
> 
> I'm actually really nice and cute and I'm so super popular and everyone loves me so more like daydreams amirite



LOL you're funny


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> You don't have enough TBT



It's in my ABD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> LOL you're funny



))))


----------



## DaCoSim

UGGGGHHHHH net speed is crap. Just chked it.


----------



## Kaiserin

My HOPES AND DREAMS may be shattered.
But I Remain DETERMINED for this light blue house!


----------



## matt

I don't have many bells I can oinly get one yellow so please don't scalp them


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Nightmares said:


> It's in my ABD ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ))))



I 4got about that, never use it XD and yes u are funny


----------



## DaCoSim

It may actually be faster to use my phone.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

matt said:


> I don't have many bells I can oinly get one yellow so please don't scalp them



If you think 194 is poor (hey that rhymes) then what on earth am I


----------



## matt

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I 4got about that, never use it XD and yes u are funny


Well you havent got many bells either then  if you doing use ABD lol


----------



## Nightmares

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I 4got about that, never use it XD and yes u are funny



I am TBT'S funniest member )))


----------



## Awesomeness1230

DaCoSim said:


> It may actually be faster to use my phone.



If u need a toilet break u can take it with u so yes, in one instance.


----------



## Aali

DaCoSim said:


> It may actually be faster to use my phone.



do this at your own risk, my phone froze trying to access the shop


----------



## jiny

ugh im terrified im using an ipad and the lag was horrible


----------



## matt

My stomach is like a bottomless pit
I can eat and eat and eat and I don't get fat


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm going to make my kids shut their systems off in a minute so I can see if that helps.


----------



## Nightmares

kianli said:


> ugh im terrified im using an ipad and the lag was horrible



Yeah, I'm using mobile @_@


----------



## Taj

DaCoSim said:


> I'm going to make my kids shut their systems off in a minute so I can see if that helps.



savage mom


----------



## DaCoSim

Awesomeness1230 said:


> If u need a toilet break u can take it with u so yes, in one instance.



Bwah ha ha!!!!!!!!  Luv this. Omg!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Going for the green one, but will get as many in cart as I can, so that more chance of getting one overall when the lag monster gets me


----------



## Taj

my laptop can't keep up despite my dad saying its better than a desktop


----------



## matt

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Going for the green one, but will get as many in cart as I can, so that more chance of getting one overall when the lag monster gets me



How about I have some of your bells


----------



## DaCoSim

neester14 said:


> savage mom



Ikr!!! How often do I have them do this so I can try and get cute pixels. (Never) so they'll deal. Lol!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I may check my laptop. It may be faster atm.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

neester14 said:


> my laptop can't keep up despite my dad saying its better than a desktop



He's just saying that so he can have the desktop all to himself without you apple-savaging yellow house craving creature invading his privacy


----------



## Taj

I don't know which one I'll go for... AHH THIS IS INSANE


----------



## Awesomeness1230

matt said:


> How about I have some of your bells



Okay then! Sent them to u


----------



## Mao

im gonna miss the restock or i'll do it on my phone but im just thinking about the lag


----------



## Taj

Awesomeness1230 said:


> He's just saying that so he can have the desktop all to himself without you apple-savaging yellow house craving creature invading his privacy



I bet you're fun at parties


----------



## Mash

Oh my gosh, the lag is real...


----------



## Nightmares

I'm not seeing any lag m9


----------



## Aali

I'll be happy when this is over so people will quit begging for bells


----------



## Paperboy012305

I cleaned my history out. (I still think that's false) And i'm not feeling it.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm not gonna have any bells for this restock.


----------



## Mash

Stalfos said:


> I'm not gonna have any bells for this restock.



Sorry m8.  I feel you.


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I'm too slow to even catch a letter collectable agh.


----------



## Mash

iicookehmonstar said:


> I'm too slow to even catch a letter collectable agh.



It hasn't started yet...


----------



## DaCoSim

OK. Kicked everyone off everything lol! Games can wait. Pixels can't.


----------



## chocopug

I'm going for green. Gonna need a small miracle though I think...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

chocopug said:


> I'm going for green. Gonna need a small miracle though I think...



I-am-going-to-eat-you


----------



## Paperboy012305

DaCoSim said:


> OK. Kicked everyone off everything lol! Games can wait. Pixels can't.


You go mother!


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Awkward random post


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Whoa this is scary :O


----------



## Paperboy012305

<-- You'll be mine!


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Mash said:


> It hasn't started yet...



Ik


----------



## Taj

DaCoSim said:


> OK. Kicked everyone off everything lol! Games can wait. Pixels can't.



However Pixels the movie can DEFINITELY wait


----------



## DaCoSim

Desk top... check, Laptop... check, phone check... OK lets go!


----------



## Mash

Paperboy012305 said:


> <-- You'll be mine!



MINE.


----------



## chocopug

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I-am-going-to-eat-you



not if I get to you first!!
[insert scary face here]


----------



## jiny

im excited but not for the lag


----------



## Aali

CLeared my history and cookies!

still nervous


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mash said:


> MINE.


*Starts baby fight*


----------



## Kaiserin

I'll Get you, You Will be mine! >~>


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Paperboy012305 said:


> <-- You'll be mine!



 <You'll have Paperboy012305 in you


----------



## jiny

scared scared scared


----------



## DaCoSim

Kids needed to do their laundry anyways.


----------



## sej

No lag _yet_


----------



## Rio_

I can't take it!!! ahhhhhhh ;~;


----------



## Taj

[    ]

 ^^ I'll get you, you'll be mine!

If you know what I mean


----------



## Nightmares

ANYONE ELSE REALLY NERVOUS LMAO


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm going to have to clean my history out every two minutes.

So if you see me logging out, deal with it.


----------



## Jacob

justin is absolutely asleep


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm going to have to clean my history out every two minutes.



That's what I do except I'm posting every two minutes


----------



## Trip

Gl everyone!


----------



## Nightmares

Feeling the lag


----------



## jiny

im casually eating pineapple while i wait


----------



## f11

hey wheres justin


----------



## Aali

I'm scared Im starting lag


----------



## Taj

Mayor.Trip said:


> Gl everyone!



You'd be the first to ever say that kind soul


----------



## Stalfos

Mash said:


> Sorry m8.  I feel you.



Thanks. At least a got a Choco cake yesterday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Crys said:


> hey wheres justin



Being sucked into the black hole I willed for him to fall into


----------



## King Dorado

good luck everyone!

may Justin be more generous to you with his houses than Tom Nook was!

launch torpedos!


----------



## Mao

last shot at restocks cuz 4am is too much for pixels

gl guys (jk hope u fail the yellow letter's mine)


----------



## chocopug

It's starting to get laggy


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lag hasn't gotten me horrible yet.


----------



## Aali

IM SCARED SOMEONE HOLD ME


----------



## jiny

noo lag is starting to haunt me


----------



## DaCoSim

lag is already terrible here on my end.


----------



## Paperboy012305

O my, Jubs is here.


----------



## sej

I have no lag _yet_


----------



## Mash

ITS LAGGY AND IM SCARED I NEED MY TEDDY BEAR


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Justin is online, god of mah fate, what do u have to say 4 yourself


----------



## Aali

IM LAGGING AND SCARED

I WANT MY MOMMY ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal

I can make it, I NEED TO MAKE IT!!


----------



## Mash

6 MINUTES


----------



## DaCoSim

Hiya Jubs!!!!  Enjoying watching all of us sweat bullets?


----------



## Mars Adept

I just came on, lag is starting for me as well, I wish everyone good luck in the house restock, which is possibly the biggest restock of the bonanza.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mash said:


> ITS LAGGY AND IM SCARED I NEED MY TEDDY BEAR


My Toadette plush can comfort, and root for me.


----------



## Aali

please please I just want one collectable its all I want in one pls


----------



## HungryForCereal

Oh my god..MAY THE HEAVEN BLESS ME!!


----------



## Mash

THE SHOP IS DOWN


----------



## jiny

save me pls


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Mash said:


> ITS LAGGY AND IM SCARED I NEED MY TEDDY BEAR




 Be scared no more Bruno is here for u :3


----------



## DaCoSim

Bet the shop is about to shut down


----------



## Aali

IM SCARED YOU GUYS


----------



## Cascade

all i want is blue house c:


----------



## HungryForCereal

I wanna go to the toilet but i fear the restock will end once im back


----------



## Stalfos

Thanks Sej. <3 I'm eternally greatful. Let's see what I can get.


----------



## DaCoSim

ANNNNND there it goes!


----------



## sej

MY HEART IS BEATING SO FAST HALP


----------



## HungryForCereal

*** *** *** *** ***  *** ***


----------



## Aali

NO I HAVE TO GO NOOOO

IF ANYONE GETS A DARK BLUE HOUSE I WILL BUY IT FROM YOU FOR SHOPO PRICE PLS


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shop is down.

*I AIN'T SCARED OF NO LAG!*


----------



## Awesomeness1230

snoozit said:


> Oh my god..MAY THE HEAVEN BLESS ME!!



It be five minutes till you die


----------



## cIementine

wowzer


----------



## Seroja

snoozit said:


> I wanna go to the toilet but i fear the restock will end once im back



same omg hafta keep it in. be patient pls dear tummy


----------



## sej

Stalfos said:


> Thanks Sej. <3 I'm eternally greatful. Let's see what I can get.



No problem! Good luck!


----------



## Kaiserin

HOLD ME. WHATEVER LIES BEYOND THIS MORNING
IS A LITTLE LATER ON


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, no more history cleaning. Lets get it on!


----------



## Fleshy

I've tried all the others with no luck, maybe today!! _i can wish lmao_


----------



## Nightmares

MY HART


----------



## Alienfish

hypehype train train choo choo


----------



## Amilee

ok here we go again... help


----------



## Mash

ITS BEEN STUCK LOADING


----------



## jiny

**** i kept refreshing and the shop was still down.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, no sweat. There's still round two.


----------



## AquaStrudel

_RIP_


----------



## cIementine

i had four letter in my cart and i lost them all at checkout. ah well!


----------



## Chelsaurus

urgh anyone get any spares?


----------



## Araie

God, I've been to every single restock and I have gotten nothing.


----------



## Flyffel

I truly do not understand how anyone could get the yellow letter. It was so incredibly laggy I don't even. Ofc I got it into my cart eventually but yeah nope.


----------



## LambdaDelta

why do I even bother anymore?

also were there any のs stocked period? I could've sworn it said 46 sold before the shop went down


----------



## debinoresu

I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM

god is benevolent


----------



## Vizionari

Oh god, that lag was probably the worst. Who got the two yellow houses


----------



## Aali

WTF THEY'RE ALL GONE IN THE SPAN OF 2 MINUTES?! I'm so done with this restock


----------



## LambdaDelta

why do I even bother anymore?

also were there any のs stocked period? I could've sworn it said 46 sold before the shop went down


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Why lag why ;c


----------



## Cadbberry

I am very.... aggravated to say the least. I clicked on everything and went to checkout, nothing there. Nothing


----------



## matt

Thats one slow server blimey


----------



## helloxcutiee

This was the worst lag by far. It was loading my checkout for 2 minutes but I got 3 pink houses.


----------



## device

welp if only I didn't accidentally click 2 yellow letters in my cart and I would have got one


----------



## mogyay

i'm so happy i can't


----------



## Taj

It's a miracle I got it IN my cart. 

Oh, and I CHECKED since the screen was frozen for 4 MINUTES. 2 YELLOW HOUSES


----------



## Mars Adept

I got one, but I'm not sure if it subtracted the right amount of bells from my account. How much is a light blue house?


----------



## ZetaFunction

;-; anyone selling any houses/letters?

my line-up dreams are forever shattered


----------



## Crazy

anyone selling the green ones at shop price?


----------



## Vizionari

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



aw congrats. lucky you ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

I can say I am rather.... upset with all of this. A lot of people are coming out with nothing because of the checkout system, I really think there needs to be a different system for shopping


----------



## Zane

while it was lagging i had a chance to peep those numbers, Justin i love you but honestly


----------



## skarmoury

I just woke up oh my freaking god it's 3 in the morning and I was screaming bc I realized how late I was.

Does anyone have spare mori's they'd like to sell..? ;-; Aaaaaaaaaaagh.


----------



## N e s s

I CLICKED ON ALL OF THEM AND I GOT 4 BUT IT TOOK LIKE 5 FKING MINUTES TO EVEN LOAD THE CHECKOUT SCREEN JUST UGHHHHH WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER WITH THIS ****


----------



## skarmoury

I just woke up oh my freaking god it's 3 in the morning and I was screaming bc I realized how late I was.

Does anyone have spare mori's they'd like to sell..? ;-; Aaaaaaaaaaagh.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Looks like the history clean out didn't work. I'm still having high hopes for tonight.


----------



## bubblemilktea

rip me


----------



## Fleshy

_I really had no luck with any of these restocks at all, maybe next time lmao_


----------



## chocopug

My 森 is still sitting there in my cart... taunting me... just out of reach ;-;


----------



## Nightmares

It got taken out my cart LIKE THE LAST 5 TIMES 

I'm really upset 

If anyone is selling a not-too-expensive letter, I'd be very grateful


----------



## Chelsaurus

anyone seling at shop price?!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



thanks for making yourself a target


----------



## DarkDesertFox

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



This is the thing though. Do you _really_ need two? It's such a short stocked item it's better to give some other people a chance.


----------



## cIementine

quick guys, they restocked an extra 12 choco cakes and fruits!!!


----------



## hestu

Tfw your shop won't even open ;-; if anyone is selling spares, please pm me!


----------



## sej

Anyone selling a mori at shop price? I didn't even get one in my cart and I really don't want to get up at 4am this time


----------



## Alienfish

really fun .. really fun D: <


----------



## Crash

im just sad now lol​


----------



## Zylia

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



Wow! You are really lucky! Congratulations!


----------



## Cadbberry

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



You make me want to curl up in a corner and die


----------



## Holla

My internet is so ridiculously slow that it got stuck on loading the "adding to cart" thingy. I had to go on my phone's data to check out the shop and everything was sold out while my computer was still stuck at "updating cart please wait"


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Excuse me while I die, it took my iPod and 3ds three minutes to refresh. Crai


----------



## estypest

Man I failed so hard XD


----------



## yiffn7

someone give me something


----------



## DaCoSim

Super sad face  wanted that teal letter.


----------



## Taj

this is a complete joke. ALL of the yellow houses went to ONE person


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> This is the thing though. Do you _really_ need two? It's such a short stocked item it's better to give some other people a chance.



You snooze you lose leave them alone


----------



## LambdaDelta

I say we break justin's legs


----------



## jiny

MY SHOP DIDN'T EVEN OPEN LOLOLOL

why do i even bother lmfao


----------



## Cory

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent



no honor tbh


----------



## Nightmares

I'm sosososoosos upset


----------



## Aali

Someone bought BOTH houses?! I think at least something that has only two items should have a 1 per person limit, you don't need two



Also if anyone is selling any of the houses I will pay twice what you paid for them thx


----------



## N a t

I'm still mourning the loss of my hammer that never was.


----------



## Aali

Someone bought BOTH houses?! I think at least something that has only two items should have a 1 per person limit, you don't need two



Also if anyone is selling any of the houses I will pay twice what you paid for them thx


----------



## Rio_

The lag was so bad my browser wanted me to kill the page ;__;
All my attempts during this restock (except the purple mailbox) have failed. Is it even worth trying later? :C


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im so ticked off because i wanted a yellow house and someone bought both of them =______=


----------



## boujee

the same people always get the stock 
there will be both winners and losers they say when it's the same winners lmao


----------



## Zylia

mogyay said:


> i'm so happy i can't



Yay! ^_^


----------



## Nightmares

neester14 said:


> this is a complete joke. ALL of the yellow houses went to ONE person



I know :/


----------



## Alienfish

that shop is a joke, like 2-4 minutes to load a page jeebus


----------



## Paperboy012305

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent


Let me guess, you're gonna sell them for high-preferred price.

Also, this is my 8,000th post.


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone wanna sell me a house, I am on the hunt to get one of everything, no houses currently, anyone wanna help...


----------



## Chelsaurus

anyone selling at shop price? realy dont fancy staying up till 4 am again :'(


----------



## Cozimnormal

Mine got stuck on the adding to cart page fml :|


----------



## Ichigo.

for the 200+ users online, the restocks were sure generous with the 6 or so teal houses restocked and the two whole yellow houses lmao


----------



## Crash

debinoresu said:


> I GOT BOTH YELLOWS IM GONNA SCREAM
> 
> god is benevolent


haven't you gotten doubles and triples of everything in every restock so far? your internet must be seriously magical​


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> You snooze you lose leave them alone



Wow, I wasn't even saying it in a rude way. I think you should mind your own business sometimes.


----------



## hestu

kianli said:


> MY SHOP DIDN'T EVEN OPEN LOLOLOL
> 
> why do i even bother lmfao



Mine wouldn't open either :s


----------



## seliph

I can't believe how bitter some of you guys are oh my god


----------



## DaCoSim

Had teal blue and green in cart (after a 3 min lag) and then poof. They disappeared. Bummer of all bummers. The 2 blues were for me and green was for a friend. If anyone was lucky enough to get an extra teal, and would like to sell it to me, please let me know.


----------



## Adventure9

Darn didn't get nothing  

oh well whaddya gonna do ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Sholee

Does anyone know how many were restock for each letter?


----------



## lizzy541

hit me up if anyone is selling a green house lol but HAHAHHA ONE PERSON GOT BOTH YELLOW HOUSES


----------



## N e s s

I'M DONE I JUST DON'T EVEN CARE ANYMORE ALL I REALLY WANT IS THAT STUPID PINK HOUSE FOR MY LINE UP I HATE JUSTIN AND JEREMY GOD SAVE THE QUEEN


----------



## debinoresu

nvll said:


> You snooze you lose leave them alone



thanks


----------



## Amilee

this is insane. like i had sooo many things in my cart but then its just gone.......


----------



## Twix

when your cart gets 3 red cosmos rather than the letters
cry


----------



## uwuzumakii

Anyone selling houses at shop price? I'd like to gift some to people. Please PM or VM me!


----------



## skarmoury

I didn't wake up on time and my internet decided to become ***** at exactly 3AM and kdgkjfad I'm done, so done
I don't even think I'll make it to the second restock bc I have schoolwork ;-;


----------



## Jacob

OMG DEBIN GOT BOTH LOL CONGRATULATIONS LOL I CANT


----------



## sej

Anyone selling a mori for shop price? Pleaaasee I really don't want to get up at 4am 

Shoot me a pm if you are selling (please pleeaaseee)


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wow, I wasn't even saying it in a rude way. I think you should mind your own business sometimes.



I think you and others should leave people who happened to get multiples alone.


----------



## Nightmares

IS ANYONE SELLING ;_____;


----------



## Stalfos

I managed to get two light blue ones.


----------



## mogyay

can we stop acting like we wouldn't buy both yellow houses if we could lmao, once you're in the shop you're just rapidly clicking hoping for the best


----------



## Trip

Square up people who got pink houses


----------



## Zane

aleonhart said:


> for the 200+ users online, the restocks were sure generous with the 6 or so teal houses restocked and the two whole yellow houses lmao



literally tho lol there was 5 dark blues and 10 greens like for the amount of people there was that's just a little _too_ wild for me

also it's over why are we still lagging :'/


----------



## Taj

LIKE WHAT IS THIS?! THIS JUST GOES THE EXTRA MILE


----------



## lizzy541

don't be so upset that one person got both yellow houses lol this is how restocks always work


----------



## LambdaDelta

Makoto said:


> The lag was so bad my browser wanted me to kill the page ;__;
> All my attempts during this restock (except the purple mailbox) have failed. Is it even worth trying later? :C



honestly, 100% not at all

I'm probably only going to try because a) I don't know when to quit and b) something to keep me to maybe stay awake longer

I mean unless I sleep through it then WHATEVER


----------



## Aali

If anyone is selling a spare dark blue house at shop price or twice that pls pm! Can't make the last restock due to family bizz


----------



## sej

Sholee said:


> Does anyone know how many were restock for each letter?



Cyan- 15
Pink - 10
Teal- 5 I think
Dark blue- 5 I think again
Yellow - 2
Mori- 10


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I can't even rn .-.


----------



## boujee

welp there's the next restock 
if all fails, remember they're just pixels and worthless


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm done with this, I give up.


----------



## Seroja

mogyay said:


> can we stop acting like we wouldn't buy both yellow houses if we could lmao, once you're in the shop you're just rapidly clicking hoping for the best



mogg I'm so happy for you! glad it worked out!!! hugssss


----------



## chocopug

if anyone wants to sell me a mori, please PM me and I will love for you forever.

Guess I'll be getting up at 4 in the damn morning to try again lol rip me


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> can we stop acting like we wouldn't buy both yellow houses if we could lmao, once you're in the shop you're just rapidly clicking hoping for the best



Wow mog look at you with your pink houses, clearly you are greedy and should give others a chance, no I didn't click 3x for 3 different houses what are you talking abou


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sej said:


> Cyan- 15
> Pink - 10
> Teal- 5 I think
> Dark blue- 5 I think again
> Yellow - 2
> Mori- 10



there's something to be said about seemingly only knowing the kanji one....


----------



## Nightmares

Someone sell me **** ;-;


----------



## Taj

To the guy who got both: I'm not mad at you, because I would to Its not your fault. It's that we need a limit


----------



## sej

Stalfos said:


> I managed to get two light blue ones.



Can I have one pls thanks XD
Jk <3


----------



## Fleshy

_I would get up at 4am for my last chance to get something but idk hmm_


----------



## cIementine

it would have been great if there were more, but well done to anyone who got one!
forget your collectibles, i just want your internet speed lmao


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I'll buy any letter at shop price tbh that is if anyone will be willing to give them up


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> Cyan- 15
> Pink - 10
> Teal- 5 I think
> Dark blue- 5 I think again
> Yellow - 2
> Mori- 10



LOOOL and the mods say they're so generous
this whole event has been a waste of time tbh


----------



## Heyden

s i g h
ruined sleep schedule and nothing


----------



## Ichigo.

Zane said:


> literally tho lol there was 5 dark blues and 10 greens like for the amount of people there was that's just a little _too_ wild for me
> 
> also it's over why are we still lagging :'/



omg...honestly, i get why they're not restocking a lot, but i didn't expect it to be THAT few restocked. it's a new level of sadism


----------



## Aali

I will buy any house at shop price or twice that


----------



## Chelsaurus

the amount restocked is a joke to be fair- it should be atleast a little higher- there were over 200 people online


----------



## Alienfish

Lucanosa said:


> LOOOL and the mods say they're so generous
> this whole event has been a waste of time tbh



ikr lol was it even worth it for the post milestone lmao


----------



## hestu

Looking for pink or cyan house, if you have an extra pm me!


----------



## N a t

Can someone tots hack me a hammer collectible plz an thx ;w;


----------



## cIementine

omg @debinoresu !! 
how dafuq did you pull that one off! my god are people gonna be murdering you for your score


----------



## coney

omg i got 3 different houses! I'm pretty surprised considering all the lag.


----------



## LambdaDelta

mogyay said:


> can we stop acting like we wouldn't buy both yellow houses if we could lmao, once you're in the shop you're just rapidly clicking hoping for the best



no, I actually know rapidfire m1 isn't going to make it go any faster, so I just click as many times as whatever I want to purchase while also keeping in mind other people that may also try to get

which for me this just means buying one each of whatever I'm interested in at the time


----------



## Nightmares

I'm donee 

I feel tearssss


----------



## Kaiserin

I Wanted the Cyan House.</3


----------



## Pandoria

Hey guys can we just be happy for whomever got Letters instead of complaining or making them feel bad? 
Seriously- it is based on luck and internet yes, I have awful internet and managed to get some things.
If you're jealous or upset you're jealous or upset, but that does not entitle you to belittle others!

I'm not aiming this at anyone- this is just a general thing I've seen floating around.

I wish everyone the best for the next restock!


----------



## Aali

Lucanosa said:


> LOOOL and the mods say they're so generous
> this whole event has been a waste of time tbh



I know right! This is the total opposite of generous! It's like dangling a piece of ham in front of a pack of starving dogs!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> I think you and others should leave people who happened to get multiples alone.



Dude, I'm not harassing them or anything. I'm just saying sharing is caring. I know I probably wouldn't have gotten the other yellow house, but some other person here who really wanted it could have. It's not a "snooze you lose" game here. People with better internet clearly have an advantage in this.


----------



## strawberrywine

Had to stay up until 3:00am for this (GMT+8) only to find out I got nothing and the stocks were small as ****, got a jam packed schedule tomorrow and I'll have to wake up at 6am
Thanks Justin for such a KIND and GENEROUS restock!! <3


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey adventure9, is that your sugar glider in your avatar? I used to have sugies!!!!


----------



## Nightmares

WhiteCkaw said:


> Had to stay up until 3:00am for this (GMT+8) only to find out I got nothing and the stocks were small as ****, got a jam packed schedule tomorrow and I'll have to wake up at 6am
> Thanks Justin for such a KIND and GENEROUS restock!! <3



You can't really complain, look at your line-up


----------



## jiny

honestly im not going to try for the next one i have an exam tomorrow


----------



## Zylia

coney said:


> omg i got 3 different houses! I'm pretty surprised considering all the lag.



Awesome! Did you just click on three of them and they all went into your cart or did you have to go back individually?


----------



## Vizionari

There's still tonight to try at least, though I highly expect to get nothing like the restocks this week.


----------



## DaCoSim

If anyone wants to let go of a teal letter, I can offer a pink carnation, reg Easter egg, and 200 tbt.


----------



## skarmoury

WhiteCkaw said:


> Had to stay up until 3:00am for this (GMT+8) only to find out I got nothing and the stocks were small as ****, got a jam packed schedule tomorrow and I'll have to wake up at 6am
> Thanks Justin for such a KIND and GENEROUS restock!! <3



I hate our timezone ugh I'm grumpy and salty af at 3 in the morning and I need to get up early too hahaha why do I even bother with these collectibles :')


----------



## Mao

im 22 minutes late i think this is the biggest fail lol


----------



## Nightmares

I'll offer all my collectibles in my inventory for a letter ;_____;


----------



## uwuzumakii

To whoever got the two yellow houses, just be prepared for an entire website full of angry users and begging PMs.


----------



## Vizionari

justin and jeremy are secretly laughing rn


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm not even gonna try again tonight, I'll get nothing. Wasted my time ;-;
But Thank you Justin for the Restocks, even though people will sell them at high price.


----------



## Paperboy012305

BluePikachu47 said:


> To whoever got the two yellow houses, just be prepared for an entire website full of angry users and begging PMs.


I'm just waiting for that user to start a thread and sell them.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Dude, I'm not harassing them or anything. I'm just saying sharing is caring. I know I probably wouldn't have gotten the other yellow house, but some other person here who really wanted it could have. It's not a "snooze you lose" game here. People with better internet clearly have an advantage in this.



If this is still @me I'm not saying you harassed them per se but you were being sour.
"Some other person here who really wanted it could have" well maybe they wanted two yellow houses, and they got them fair and square. There's 5 other house collectibles and there's gonna be another restock anyways.


----------



## Red Cat

BluePikachu47 said:


> To whoever got the two yellow houses, just be prepared for an entire website full of angry users and begging PMs.



I like this idea. Let's make them cursed.


----------



## Aali

It's funny to think I was excited for this a few days ago, now I'm just mad

And to the person who got both yellow houses, get ready for pm hell from like a million people


----------



## King Dorado

I got-- nada! nichts! nichevo! zip! bupkus!

at least i got to see everything in stock, eh!  shoulda taken a screen capture (did anyone do this, would be cool to see)

congrats to Debinoresu!!!


----------



## Taj

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm just waiting for that user to start a thread and sell them.



Ok if THAT happens then there will be Hellfire. It'd be smart if he hides for about an hour


----------



## Kirbystarship

Almost got the yellow house. Went to my cart click buy and it didn't even load for me. And it did and I lost the yellow house.


----------



## Cadbberry

I was a little more angry after each restock but I can say that even though I am jealous of others they did get them fair and square. So congrats to those who got something out of any of these restocks


----------



## Crash

i'm still gonna try for tonight even though i know i'm gonna end up just as bummed
good luck to everyone again, we all need as much luck as we can get!​


----------



## Adventure9

DaCoSim said:


> Hey adventure9, is that your sugar glider in your avatar? I used to have sugies!!!!



It is ^^ (not mine though) I just love them and had no clue what to have as an avatar.
---
Anyways, I think people need to calm down about the restock  It kinda bums me out when people get this upset. I really like seeing the posts when people are happy for other users getting something.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I didn't even try...besides the site won't even open let along the shop! The lag was that bad!

Waiting for people to get salty lol

I personally don't care that much...they are pixel icons


----------



## Nightmares

ANYONE ELSE KILLING THEMSELVES IN A POOL OF SALT


----------



## Kaiserin

I Just want a chocolate cake at least, That'll be good enough.


----------



## mogyay

DarkDesertFox said:


> Dude, I'm not harassing them or anything. I'm just saying sharing is caring. I know I probably wouldn't have gotten the other yellow house, but some other person here who really wanted it could have. It's not a "snooze you lose" game here. People with better internet clearly have an advantage in this.






i doubt it though


----------



## seliph

hey if jav got 100k tbt for his leg how many houses can i get for my 2 legs


----------



## boujee

Congrats to everyone who got the houses. Touch?. But anyways, I personally don't care that I didn't receive anything since they're just pixels. This was fun because it was a competition and once again, pixels. But that doesn't mean I don't disregard the people who are fuming. Who's going to pay 21k for a pixel? No one lmao unless you're already rich. It's not like we can buy games anymore, tbt is sorta useless. But congrats to the winners and condone for the losers. There's always another restock plus there's generous people here~


----------



## Vizionari

Cadbberry said:


> I was a little more angry after each restock but I can say that even though I am jealous of others they did get them fair and square. So congrats to those who got something out of any of these restocks



Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Pandoria

I think people need to stop harassing whomever got the 2 Yellow Letters- or anyone who got letters for that matter.
It's wrong, it's rude, and I'm sure if the tables were turned you wouldn't want that on yourself.
So, let's just be happy for one another- and be excited for the next restocks.


----------



## LambdaDelta

really if anything I'm just frustrated at how its becoming more and more clear that the current system of limited regular shop collectibles is NOT GOOD AT ALL and yet the staff seem to refuse to change it

note, not saying to do away with limited collectibles, but that the current system isn't sustainable anymore


----------



## Heyden

is it just me or is it the same people


----------



## Cadbberry

I am looking to buy a hammer or a house, I will buy at guide price if I could get something out of this. I can not afford a hammer at guide price but I thought I would still put it out there


----------



## skarmoury

DarkDesertFox said:


> Dude, I'm not harassing them or anything. I'm just saying sharing is caring. I know I probably wouldn't have gotten the other yellow house, but some other person here who really wanted it could have. It's not a "snooze you lose" game here. People with better internet clearly have an advantage in this.



I may be really grumpy right now but like, maybe don't blame others? It's not like they planned to hoard all the letters in one go or something. Also why put them down if they have better internet connection or something lmao, I mean they didn't purposely get better wifi for the sake of restocks... it's just going to be luck and patience at the end of the day. Also, it's just a bunch of pixels.


----------



## debinoresu

wow people are getting REALLY mean lmao,,, why cant we just be happy for eachother and whoever got what why do we have to be all bitter about people getting multiple

tho yea it is true better internet=higher chances but i dont think that means people should target their disappointment and anger at getting nothing at the people who happened to get something, getting mad at people who got multiples wont give you or anyone else one ok?? 

any personally-targeted harassment in my threads, my pms, or my vms will be instantly reported guys, like if you wanna be salty in here then fine but dont spam me bc i will not hesitate and i will not play around with you


----------



## uwuzumakii

Red Cat said:


> I like this idea. Let's make them cursed.



That's not what I meant...


----------



## Red Cat

Marinette said:


> I think people need to stop harassing whomever got the 2 Yellow Letters- or anyone who got letters for that matter.
> It's wrong, it's rude, and I'm sure if the tables were turned you wouldn't want that on yourself.
> So, let's just be happy for one another- and be excited for the next restocks.



Well technically it's allowed just like it was allowed for that person to buy both.


----------



## Aali

To everyone saying the yellow house guy is getting harassed

complaining does not equal harassment

K gonna run before I get people yelling at me


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

The comments in this thread are awful... I can't believe all of you are
crying and whining over a bunch of pixel collectables...

stop being so selfish man...and for gods sake DO NOT harass the user
who got those 2 yellow houses! LEAVE THEM ALONE

You missed out? too bad better luck next time...

I know I being a tad rude myself but omg I am
drowning in the salt....

everybody had a fair chance... keep in mind there
were more than 200 users online and I am not sure
on numbers but very little collectables were actually 
stocked....sooo....


----------



## Hayate

Red Cat said:


> Well technically it's allowed just like it was allowed for that person to buy both.



Harassment / bullying is not allowed at all. And the mods should seriously investigate any users who act in this way.


----------



## DaCoSim

Putting my mom 2 cents in. To everyone that got a house/s congrats to you!!!!! To those that bought more than 1, guys that are upset, maybe like me they were trying to divide and conquer and get some for friends. I know I've got some fan-freaking-tastic friends on here that will help me out if I'm at work and can't get on. I know I certainly tried to get a mori house for my bestie!!! She got ME a choco cake. So, all I'm saying is don't be too quick to judge. Not putting anyone down, OR calling anyone out, just saying try to see the best in people's intentions. They may not be what you first think.


----------



## Cory

debinoresu said:


> wow people are getting REALLY mean lmao,,, why cant we just be happy for eachother and whoever got what why do we have to be all bitter about people getting multiple
> 
> tho yea it is true better internet=higher chances but i dont think that means people should target their disappointment and anger at getting nothing at the people who happened to get something, getting mad at people who got multiples wont give you or anyone else one ok??
> 
> any personally-targeted harassment in my threads, my pms, or my vms will be instantly reported guys, like if you wanna be salty in here then fine but dont spam me bc i will not hesitate and i will not play around with you








you poor thing


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> really if anything I'm just frustrated at how its becoming more and more clear that the current system of limited regular shop collectibles is NOT GOOD AT ALL and yet the staff seem to refuse to change it
> 
> note, not saying to do away with limited collectibles, but that the current system isn't sustainable anymore




I think they still are kinda limited regardless if they would stock more due to the lag and the same people having good internet. And yeah of course they won't change since it doesn't really bother them in the same way.

I don't mind restocks in general but yeah the system and crap is just bad.


----------



## boujee

debinoresu said:


> wow people are getting REALLY mean lmao,,, why cant we just be happy for eachother and whoever got what why do we have to be all bitter about people getting multiple
> 
> tho yea it is true better internet=higher chances but i dont think that means people should target their disappointment and anger at getting nothing at the people who happened to get something, getting mad at people who got multiples wont give you or anyone else one ok??
> 
> any personally-targeted harassment in my threads, my pms, or my vms will be instantly reported guys, like if you wanna be salty in here then fine but dont spam me bc i will not hesitate and i will not play around with you




Everyone's grumpy atm and when people are angry they say stupid things. People are made because they didn't get anything or it was all for nothing. Staying up long and messing up their sleep schedule all for nothing. It's kinda like working on a project you worked ever so long on and got Zlich compared to someone who hardly tried. So yeah ofc(duh). I'm happy for you so congrats /claps 
But I'm not sure what you really would expect lmao.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I guess you're right. I'll still try for tonight.


----------



## cIementine

people need to get over themselves lmao
just cause you didn't get anything doesn't mean you have to get your knickers in a bunch
think y'all need some fresh air


----------



## KarlaKGB

lol ur all idiots


----------



## uwuzumakii

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> The comments in this thread are awful... I can't believe all of you are
> crying and whining over a bunch of pixel collectables...
> 
> stop being so selfish man...and for gods sake DO NOT harass the user
> who got those 2 yellow houses! LEAVE THEM ALONE
> 
> You missed out? too bad better luck next time...
> 
> I know I being a tad rude myself but omg I am
> drowning in the salt....
> 
> everybody had a fair chance... keep in mind there
> were more than 200 users online and I am not sure
> on numbers but very little collectables were actually
> stocked....sooo....



I completely agree. Yeah, i was a little mad at first but then I immediately came back to my senses and realized that they are just little squares that aren't important in life. "Boo hoo! I didn't get what I wanted!" Yeah, well tough ****! That's the way life is.


----------



## Alienfish

Also i think most people are complaining to the whole system, not who got what pixels. For my part it's just annoying when I can hardly get into shop let alone refresh or add things. I don't care if someone get two yellow houses, I just want a chance at the others?


----------



## Cory

btw play mafia


----------



## Minties

KarlaKGB said:


> lol ur all idiots









The weeb letter rage is very strong.


----------



## Rio_

This thread is getting nasty ;__;


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Guys... they are PIXEL COLLECTABLES 

are you seriously crying and whining over it?

omg grow up some of you... think it is perfectly ok
to be rude and bully/harass somebody who got 2
collectables...man what is wrong with peeps...

surely all this salt is not healthy...


----------



## Byngo

ayyyyy lmao everyone, there's a place you can throw all ur salt in, it's called the cellar


----------



## Red Cat

KarlaKGB said:


> lol ur all idiots



Well put. I'd put my two cents in here, but inevitably once I post, it will get swallowed up by the massive surge a salt water in this thread.


----------



## Aali

To everyone saying that the person wh bought both houses is being harassed and bullied, please take like 20 steps back.

Are people complaining? Yes. But that does not equal harassment. 

I will admit I said I thought it sucked someone got both but that's all I said about it.


Also I see Oblivia is on prepare to be lectured kiddies


----------



## seliph

I'm starting to think the word "salt" isn't real


----------



## Nightmares

Gotta agree with Aali 

Saying "what, seriously, one person got both?" is not harassment lmao


----------



## radical6

tbt collectibles is proof tbt supports classism and hates the working class because people who have slow internet are poor and cant afford faster internet like those who get collectibles, so this is even more evidence why we need a tbt communist uprising


----------



## oath2order

Heyden said:


> is it just me or is it the same people



Probably.



debinoresu said:


> tho yea it is true better internet=higher chances but i dont think that means people should target their disappointment and anger at getting nothing at the people who happened to get something, getting mad at people who got multiples wont give you or anyone else one ok??



Not always true. I once managed to get 2 fruits in a restock on mobile on the bus.



LambdaDelta said:


> really if anything I'm just frustrated at how its becoming more and more clear that the current system of limited regular shop collectibles is NOT GOOD AT ALL and yet the staff seem to refuse to change it
> 
> note, not saying to do away with limited collectibles, but that the current system isn't sustainable anymore



Okay, so what is the better system you propose?



Moko said:


> I think they still are kinda limited regardless if they would stock more due to the lag and the same people having good internet. And yeah of course they won't change since it doesn't really bother them in the same way.
> 
> I don't mind restocks in general but yeah the system and crap is just bad.



How do you propose they make it better?



Cory said:


> btw play mafia





Natty said:


> ayyyyy lmao everyone, there's a place you can throw all ur salt in, it's called the cellar



Yes these are good posts.



mogyay said:


> i doubt it though



True.


----------



## Pandoria

Aali said:


> To everyone saying that the person wh bought both houses is being harassed and bullied, please take like 20 steps back.
> 
> Are people complaining? Yes. But that does not equal harassment.
> 
> I will admit I said I thought it sucked someone got both but that's all I said about it.
> 
> 
> Also I see Oblivia is on prepare to be lectured kiddies



Might I get your definition of harassment? 
Is it not making another person feel bad with full intent of doing such?
Surely people post on this thread knowing full well someone will be affected by their comments.


----------



## pandapples

I just hope this isn't the only letter restock this year! Grats to everyone who got stuffs


----------



## Minties

nvll said:


> I'm starting to think the word "salt" isn't real



It is in mafia terms, young kids that played mafia on tbt just started using it outside the cellar and now it has spread. 

It's supposed to be used when referencing mafia because it's a game of deception so yeah. Kids ruin everything.


----------



## KarlaKGB

the website is hosted in the US though, so the closer geographically u are, the more of an advantage u have


----------



## Hayate

Aali said:


> To everyone saying that the person wh bought both houses is being harassed and bullied, please take like 20 steps back.
> 
> Are people complaining? Yes. But that does not equal harassment.
> 
> I will admit I said I thought it sucked someone got both but that's all I said about it.
> 
> 
> Also I see Oblivia is on prepare to be lectured kiddies



Read what people are saying. They are threatening to harass them, to spam PM them etc. This is equally as unacceptable as actual harassment. No part of it is ok. So I won't take 20 steps back. You should take 20 steps forward, and realize just how hurtful these threats can be.


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> lol ur all idiots



its ur fault


----------



## Nightmares

harassment
ˈharəsm(ə)nt,həˈrasm(ə)nt/Submit
noun
aggressive pressure or intimidation.
"they face daily harassment by the police"
synonyms:	persecution, harrying, pestering, badgering, intimidation, bother, annoyance, aggravation, irritation, pressure, pressurization, force, coercion, molestation; More


----------



## Kaiserin

-Eats fries covered in salt.-
I'm pretty sure it's not healthy at all.


----------



## f11

Reform tbt to be more commie pls


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I kinda knew this restock would be a bad idea...I knew people would get salty

didn't think they would be this salty

Salt belongs on your dishes man... not on this thread...

Too much salt is not good for your health!

Ok I'll stop now 

I only got 1 collectable out of the whole restock and it is
the cherry...and I'm happy with it and it looks really neat!
You guys need to be happy with what you have, seriously x


----------



## Nightmares

Hayate said:


> Read what people are saying. They are threatening to harass them, to spam PM them etc. This is equally as unacceptable as actual harassment. No part of it is ok. So I won't take 20 steps back. You should take 20 steps forward, and realize just how hurtful these threats can be.



I haven't heard any threats like that???


----------



## f11

Also can anyone on this thread use salty correctly smh


----------



## Nightmares

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> I kinda knew this restock would be a bad idea...I knew people would get salty
> 
> didn't think they would be this salty
> 
> Salt belongs on your dishes man... not on this thread...
> 
> Too much salt is not good for your health!
> 
> Ok I'll stop now
> 
> I only got 1 collectable out of the whole restock and it is
> the cherry...and I'm happy with it and it looks really neat!
> You guys need to be happy with what you have, seriously x



What if you don't have anything lmao


----------



## device

mogyay said:


> i doubt it though



+1 if I got a toy hammer with <1mbps then anyone can do it


----------



## Mao

BongoTheElf said:


> tbt collectibles is proof tbt supports classism and hates the working class because people who have slow internet are poor and cant afford faster internet like those who get collectibles, so this is even more evidence why we need a tbt communist uprising



wait is this why you dm'ed me

and apparently a concert once sold out in 1.47s so if that makes anyone feel better then


----------



## seliph

Minties said:


> It is in mafia terms, young kids that played mafia on tbt just started using it outside the cellar and now it has spread.
> 
> It's supposed to be used when referencing mafia because it's a game of deception so yeah. Kids ruin everything.



Yeah I understand it when it's used in mafia/gaming
But like you know when you see the same word so many times it starts looking weird?


----------



## Justin

I'm going to opt to close up this thread for a little while as tempers are obviously high and I think everyone can see where it's heading. Do not bring it over into other threads or new threads, or they will be closed as well. I'll be re-openng it later nearer the last restock.

Please do not harass others because they purchased a lot of items, that is not okay.

And if you aren't happy with the restocks, all I can say here is that I do read every single post in here so I promise I do hear the complaints -- I'm not blind to them at all. I don't particularly enjoy seeing people frustrated either so I do get it.


----------



## Justin

Hi folks, I'm opening this back up now for the final restock soon. 

Please follow these three simple guidelines:



Expressing frustration completely is fine, but remember to be respectful and don't direct it at other users. No need to shame others just for purchasing collectibles.
This includes staff as well. Your feedback and opinions on the matter are more than welcome, but nobody including myself appreciates hitler jokes when spending their weekend doing this.
Don't try to get a reaction out of another user by taunting or prodding them. Saying people are "salty" or whatnot doesn't help anything.

Pretty much all of these are standard forum rules but they seem to be easily forgotten inside these megathreads. If I feel the thread is trending towards rudeness towards others or just generally a poor environment that nobody would want to be a part of, I won't hesitate to close it again.

Good luck with the final letter restock everyone.


----------



## Hermione Granger

good luck to everyone in the final restock! im not participating because there's no god to save me from the oncoming lag


----------



## jiny

good luck guys. im not participating bc im too tired tbh


----------



## N a t

Hermione Granger said:


> good luck to everyone in the final restock! im not participating because there's no god to save me from the oncoming lag



Same, also I'm still grieving over that Hammer. Right now I'm saving up to hopefully buy one for less than 8k...


----------



## PeeBraiin

oh god here we go an hour left. Will other collectibles be restocked like last night?


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm in it to win this


----------



## ZetaFunction

Good luck to everyone!  it's the final battle..... may the best scalper win~


----------



## Stil

Good luck everyone! I probably wont be participating because Im not a huge fan of the houses.


----------



## Crash

i'm pretty sure i won't make it to the last restock but i hope some of you who haven't gotten anything these past few days will be able to grab something! good luck everyone :')​


----------



## Mars Adept

Good luck everyone, let's hope for the best. I'll be participating like in most of the other restocks.


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope I get something, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Chelsaurus

If i could just get one collectible..... just one!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

best of luck to everyone participating tonight.


----------



## Trip

Good luck everyone! Hoping I can finally snag something.


----------



## Heyden

I just want 1 thing from these restocks


----------



## hestu

Good luck guys! I hope everyone gets the letters they want


----------



## Cadbberry

Chelsaurus said:


> If i could just get one collectible..... just one!



Well you have gotten a lot at store price from nice members on here :3


----------



## Stil

Heyden said:


> I just want 1 thing from these restocks



lol shhhhhhh. You got the secret cake!


----------



## Aetherinne

Good luck to the brave souls that shall attempt the final restock!

Now excuse me while I get popcorn.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm only here to resell things that I get from the restocks.


----------



## N a t

I'm not even gonna participate and I'm going to suffer from the friggin lag


----------



## ZetaFunction

lowkey hoping the mods are actually generous and I can get a letter for my weeaboo line-up

nah, it won't happen


----------



## toadsworthy

Mori means "eat my shorts" in japanese.... why would you want that in your line up?
you shouldn't buy it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright Paperboy, you got one last shot. Don't blow it.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Cadbberry said:


> Well you have gotten a lot at store price from nice members on here :3



i have people have been amazing, but i would really love to get one collectible by myself!


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> Mori means "eat my shorts" in japanese.... why would you want that in your line up?
> you shouldn't buy it



Now I just want it more


----------



## Vizionari

Lucanosa said:


> lowkey hoping the mods are actually generous and I can get a letter for my weeaboo line-up
> 
> nah, it won't happen



they restock 500 yellow houses to see everyone's reactions


----------



## Cadbberry

Vizionari said:


> they restock 500 yellow houses to see everyone's reactions



We would all laugh as the price goes from 10k to 500 tbt


----------



## Cory

Um as a Jew, I'm offended you would use the word "hitler"


----------



## Kaiserin

One last Shot, don't blow it!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Cadbberry said:


> We would all laugh as the price goes from 10k to 500 tbt



I'd buy as many as I can and watch the prices skyrocket even more


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm literally begging the gods to let me at least buy a house, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Im gonna take a shower, please dont let me miss restock


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cadbberry said:


> Im gonna take a shower, please dont let me miss restock


I sure hope you wont.


----------



## Aali

Good luck guys. 

Probs skipping this


----------



## Amilee

ooohh the thread is back 
its 4:32 am here. what am i doing with my life. 
but weell please i want a pink house qq


----------



## mogyay

yass eu no lifers unite!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i meant no sleepers sorry


----------



## Seroja

mogyay said:


> yass eu no lifers unite!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i meant no sleepers sorry



Good luck mog~ Do your best!


----------



## mogyay

Seroja said:


> Good luck mog~ Do your best!



you too my lovely!!!!


----------



## device

mogyay said:


> yass eu no lifers unite!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i meant no sleepers sorry



hey yeah I'm here, and the admins said they would have fair restock times right?


----------



## mogyay

device said:


> hey yeah I'm here, and the admins said they would have fair restock times right?



this is part of the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

I'm going to hit 'like' on all your posts to distract you with post like notifications.

muwahahaahahaaha!!!!


----------



## Kaiserin

15 MINS!


----------



## Mars Adept

King Dad said:


> I'm going to hit 'like' on all your posts to distract you with post like notifications.
> 
> muwahahaahahaaha!!!!



I'll still be at the shop no matter what, I can just check notifications later.


----------



## Cadbberry

I return from my shower!


----------



## King Dorado

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'll still be at the shop no matter what, I can just check notifications later.



nuuuuuuu!
curses!  foiled!!


----------



## Seroja

King Dad said:


> I'm going to hit 'like' on all your posts to distract you with post like notifications.
> 
> muwahahaahahaaha!!!!



right back at you!


----------



## Taj

To those who care, I did some translations

Light blue: etc.
Pink: cormorant
Teal: lovely idol
Dark blue: one
Yellow: of (rlly Justin?)
Green: woods


----------



## Aetherinne

Cadbberry said:


> I return from my shower!


You're on time, don't worry.


----------



## King Dorado

Seroja said:


> right back at you!



dammit!  stop distracting me!


----------



## N e s s

Does anyone know how many of each house was stocked?


----------



## Tensu

so nervous


----------



## King Dorado

haha! countermeasures employed! ignored!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cadbberry said:


> I return from my shower!


Welcome back. And just 10 mins to spare!


----------



## Cascade

Goodluck everyone


----------



## Chelsaurus

shops down


----------



## Vizionari

shop is down


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahhhh internal screaming time


----------



## Amilee

neester14 said:


> To those who care, I did some translations
> 
> Light blue: etc.
> Pink: cormorant
> Teal: lovely idol
> Dark blue: one
> Yellow: of (rlly Justin?)
> Green: woods



you are trolling right?


----------



## f11

The shop was closed so early and I have no btb


----------



## Aetherinne

And now, the best part begins.


----------



## Taj

Amilee said:


> you are trolling right?



Nope. Unless Google is


----------



## King Dorado

May the Force be with all of you.

Now and forever.

*except during the uipcoming 45 seconds when letter collectibles are stocked in the shop.  hahaha! jk. (not kidding)


----------



## f11

Thanks Heyden bby for the 200


----------



## N e s s

Please folks, be merciful. All I want is a pink house!


----------



## Hermione Granger

the shop went down and i forgot to take money out the abd


----------



## Amilee

neester14 said:


> Nope. Unless Google is



its the japanese animal crossing logo you know?


----------



## N a t

omfg this lag, curse you ppl xD


----------



## Aronthaer

Blaring this music during the final restock seems... appropriate.

I'm sure I won't get anything but good luck to all of you! sure hope you nab the collectible of your dreams


----------



## N e s s

Guys i'm serious just let me nab that pink house


----------



## Aetherinne

I'm really feeling it. The lag, anyway.


----------



## Vizionari

I got nothing ;-;


----------



## Hermione Granger

because my dumbnut self forgot to take money out, i recorded the stocked items and here's what i got

15 light blue, 10 pink, 5 blue, 2 yellow, 10 green


----------



## bubblemilktea

I managed to get a house. TuT


----------



## Kaiserin

I HAD TWO HOUSES IN MY CART FOR 87 TBT!
IT WAS GONE!


----------



## Paperboy012305

They are all sold out before I even got there. Don't do this again, plz.


----------



## CuteYuYu

I am so done. The checkout process takes FOREVER. welp I didn't get a single house.


----------



## N a t

Ya'll are cray


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sooo. Who got the yellow houses?


----------



## Mars Adept

Hmm, I wonder who got the yellow houses.


----------



## Trip

My wifi decided to shut off at the last second.


----------



## Cadbberry

I got nothing this whole restock, nothing all week.....


----------



## boujee

Nothing. Oh well.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Vizionari said:


> I got nothing ;-;



Same ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2

They were stocked at :59 rip


----------



## Aali

Omg they all were sold out so fast


----------



## strawberrywine

WHEN YOU MAKE IT TO THE RESTOCK BUT REALIZE ALL YOUR TBT IS IN THE ABD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp. I guess i'll cycle my way for TBT.


----------



## device

even with 50mbps my checkout is still loading, you see guys it's not down to internet speed as much as you think


----------



## Vizionari

Ugh I was able to add the yellow and dark blue to my cart but when I clicked checkout they were gone T-T


----------



## cosmylk

congrats to everyone that got something ; 7;


----------



## Araie

Well, looks like I've gotten nothing out of all of this. I must say though, congrats to the people that actually got something! You have _definitely_ earned what you have deserved.


----------



## Nightmares

I never got anything this entire time ;___________;
Super bummed

Congrats to those that got what they wanted! Rip


----------



## helloxcutiee

Noooooo I only got one this time.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Really wanted the green collectible Mori. Had it in my cart and kooky there it suddenly disappeared from super lag checkout TT^TT


----------



## Gracelia

GG the lag is real
i had my window opened but got distracted, 11:02pm. still lagging gave up

congrats to those who got something from the restock \o/ ~~ not everyone can be pleased, but the countdown to restock days was fun n_nb


----------



## Chelsaurus

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## moonrisekingdom

had two in my cart, only one survived. lucked out more than i thought


----------



## Nightmares

I never got anything this entire time ;___________;
Super bummed

Congrats to those that got what they wanted! Rip


----------



## Aali

Guess that's it then


----------



## Twix

rip


----------



## kxku

KRUSTY KRAB IS UNFAIR!! MR KRABS IS IN THERE!! STANDING AT THE CONCESSION!! PLOTTING HIS OPPRESSION!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cadbberry said:


> I got nothing this whole restock, nothing all week.....


Don't worry like-my-posts-a lot I didn't get any either.


----------



## bubblemilktea

That was intense.


----------



## Justin

Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!

Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.


----------



## Aali

GG guys


----------



## Laudine

Lag, thou art mighty xD

Phew it's finally over. The restocks were somewhat nervewrecking, but fun as well. Thanks for doing the restocks Justin, really appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Amilee

hahaha its still adding it into my cart.
i hate this. why am i awake omg
this is stupid


----------



## Chicha

Wow, that lag was awful. Congrats to those who got something! Got nothing from this entire restock. ;^;


----------



## Nightmares

//long sigh

Anyone else who didn't get anything at all? xD


----------



## Sholee

Thanks Justin for this restock event!


----------



## Cadbberry

Very jealous I got nothing all week but congrats to those who did. Good on all of your internets


----------



## uwuzumakii

I wanna curl up and die right now...


----------



## Nightmares

//long sigh

Anyone else who didn't get anything at all? xD


----------



## N a t

Justin said:


> Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!
> 
> Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.


Will deez bellses buys me a hammer? ;_;

Jk thx


----------



## Mars Adept

Congrats to everyone who got something during the event, I had fun.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Erm well that was more than i was going for
wow i actually got a collectible by myself


----------



## seliph

Considering my cart crashed when I hit checkout I think the cart system should _really_ be done with 'cause that's bull****


----------



## Zane

I failed yet a second time with the letters, I was a lot more conservative with my attempt and still nothing haha Anyway, thank you for the restocks!! (and for putting up with all of us) I complained a bit but the only real disappointment about this was that nobody peed in a bottle.  

bless yall and congrats to everyone who snagged what they wanted from the shops!


----------



## coney

woah managed to get 3 more houses! The yellow one was in my cart to,  but oh well, I'm just happy I got almost all the letters.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!
> 
> Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.


Lol. "LETTERSPLS" But seriously, don't do this again.

*I'M DONE!*


----------



## Hermione Granger

i hope many of you get the sleep ya need because it's needed
also please remember to go say hello to the family you've been neglecting these past few days for the sake of the restocks. i'm sure your pets and human loved ones miss you


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!
> 
> Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.



Thanks for the free bells. That's better than nothing.


----------



## lizzy541

congrats to everyone who got something throughout the weekend!! but who got the yellow houses????
BTW thanks justin for this restock event!! it was pretty wild from start to finish


----------



## Vizionari

I'd really like to know who got the yellow houses


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!
> 
> Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.



Well thank you for that treat


----------



## sally.

sad i couldn't get a letter but congrats to everyone who did and thank you for the restock event


----------



## Kaiserin

Thanks for free bells!


----------



## Aronthaer

Nothing again.

Justin, thanks for the great restock, and I hope you've made some people happy. Every time I see someone excited over something they managed to nab it brings a smile to my face. Those of you who struck out like me, please don't be salty about it, it ruins the enjoyment for the people who actually got things. Thanks Jubster~


----------



## DarkDesertFox

That was the worst checkout ever. I had everything in my cart except for the golden house, but when I clicked confirm purchase it took 5 minutes to load until it finally crashed and I got nothing. I did get 4 items from this restock so I'm pretty happy overall. It's just frustrating when the page crashed like that.


----------



## Aronthaer

double post


----------



## Paperboy012305

It was fun, but I can finally rest. GN everyone. I'm glad you tried your best.


----------



## Justin

Vizionari said:


> I'd really like to know who got the yellow houses



I wouldn't blame them if they just hid them away for a week or two...


----------



## Taj

Although I may not have managed to get a letter, I DID gain some very, very valuable knowledge about the shop that I might have to talk with Justin about


----------



## Sholee

Vizionari said:


> I'd really like to know who got the yellow houses



I got one of the yellows


----------



## mogyay

aw mine crashed lmao oh well, thanks for the bells!


----------



## N e s s

I'm ready to just give up on life. I was at the shop, and just look at what happens to my computer screen at the most convenient time possible! Yup, its all white.







i hate life


----------



## PeeBraiin

kxku said:


> KRUSTY KRAB IS UNFAIR!! MR KRABS IS IN THERE!! STANDING AT THE CONCESSION!! PLOTTING HIS OPPRESSION!!




  Krusty Krab is unfair! Mr. Krabs is in there! Standing at the concession! Plotting his oppression!


----------



## Cadbberry

Well that was a frusterating few days of nothing so uh, congrats to everyone else, I am going to go hide out on Deviant Art until the lag stops


----------



## Seroja

Yeay got my free 40 tbt! Thank you Justin for the restock and free bells~


----------



## Darkbrussel

Is it possible someone used some script to dodge the all the loading of the shop ?


----------



## The Pennifer

Yes, thank you for the restocks, Justin  ... I didn't manage to snag anything except a couple of cherries on the first one, but it was exciting and fun to try exceot the part where I cursed and stomped my iPad and the hellish Internet lagging ... Heh heh


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> I got one of the yellows



Well congrats!


----------



## cornimer

And in this round of Vanessa vs lag, lag wins again.
Congrats to everyone that got stuff though, and thanks Justin for the bells and for doing the restocks!


----------



## boujee

Thank you for the event. It was fun and hella laggy. Versizon is the best provider my ass. I'll get my green letter one day, probably not, orz.


----------



## Heyden

Sholee and Seroja got a yellow house each, debinoresu got 2


----------



## Aetherinne

Ohhhhh, free bells. Thanks! <3


----------



## Mars Adept

> BiggestFanofACCF used LETTERSPLS



Haha, nice one Justin.


----------



## You got mail!

Thank you Justin for the restocks. I got nothing but it was better to try than to not try at all


----------



## Chiana

Nightmares said:


> //long sigh
> 
> Anyone else who didn't get anything at all? xD



I did not get anything.  I do not understand how some members get many items while others, like me never even get the page to load until it is all over.  Just to be clear, I am not holding that against anyone or complaining.  I am mystified as to what is different.  I used to have slow internet and figured that was the problem.  Now, even with fast internet, the page does not load until the event is over.  I tried using a browser with the most minimal of extras and without loading images.  Neither of those tweaks helped.

Hopefully, there will be another event soon.


----------



## N a t

The only salt coming from me is the salt in my tears yesterday when I didn't get a hammer twice :')


----------



## Vizionari

Sholee said:


> I got one of the yellows



Congrats! Especially rough all that lag, lmao.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Well, im happy with that. Staying up till 4 am finally payed off
Thanks for the restocks Justin! Even though there were frustrating times!


----------



## Darkbrussel

Anyways thanks for the 40 tbt


----------



## chocopug

I got up at 4 am just for this restock... and I got my mori this time! So happy, yaaay.
Gonna crawl back to bed now.

Congrats to everyone who got something they wanted. And thanks for the restocks and free bells!


----------



## SnapesLover

hi


----------



## Katattacc

well at least i got a peach. My search for the chocolate cake continues...


----------



## Cadbberry

If anyone wants to send something my way I would love you but you shouldn't waste your items but still thought I would ask one time


----------



## N e s s

The shop restocks are just like a crane game

You spend lots of money for something worthless

You get your claw on the prize you want, and it starts to get lifted up near the prize slot...

but then lag makes the crane drop the prize, making you feel like killing yourself and trying to save up millions of dollars just for the prize on ebay.


----------



## seliph

N e s s said:


> I'm ready to just give up on life. I was at the shop, and just look at what happens to my computer screen at the most convenient time possible! Yup, its all white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate life



It's a symbolism of death


----------



## Holla

Well this last restock was the closest one for me getting something. I was actually able to get to the cart page with some letters in my cart (something like 5 Cyan and 1 Pink from me just randomly clicking things in hopes of getting at least something). 

Once I clicked the final checkout button though my computer was stuck loading for some time and then my inventory popped up and I didn't get anything in the end. Bummer.

Oh well I still appreciate the restocks even though they were often more frustrating than fun. Still nice to try and get a shot at snagging a rare collectible even though most of us came away empty handed.


----------



## Nightmares

I've asked this 10 times and had no reply so far, but anyone selling anything for an unridiculous price? xD


----------



## Seroja

Hermione Granger said:


> i hope many of you get the sleep ya need because it's needed
> also please remember to go say hello to the family you've been neglecting these past few days for the sake of the restocks. i'm sure your pets and human loved ones miss you



This spoke to me. I got into a teensy weensy fight with my husband because I kept waking up at 2 am to catch the restocks.


----------



## skarmoury

lmao I'm busy at the library and totally missed the last restock (if anyone is willing to sell me a pink house or a green house, you know I'm just around *wink wink*).
Oh well-- wasn't worth the trouble in the long run, but at least we tried.
Congrats to everyone who got something from the restocks!


----------



## device

Thanks for the restocks Justin and everyone who took part with me, it has been fun and a little frustrating at times but I'm hoping it's been worth it for all of you as it has been for me, congrats to those who got what they wanted and if you didn't get anything then I'm sure there'll be another restock soon and maybe you'll be lucky with those, don't be too frustrated about it


----------



## Tensu

I had the green letter in my cart, but the checkout was laggy af and it disappeared! Maybe next time. Congrats to everyone who got it. You guys deserve it. Oh yeah, and thanks for the free bells!


----------



## Heyden

pls hmu if youre selling im dead inside


----------



## Cascade

Congratz to everyone who got collectibles  Thanks Justin for free bells.


----------



## seliph

Chelsaurus said:


> Erm well that was more than i was going for
> wow i actually got a collectible by myself



Hey will you sell one at shop price


----------



## Amilee

ugh i should stop beeing salty now.
i got nothing but it was still fun.
now waiting for the next event  
thanks mods! c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Chelsaurus said:


> Erm well that was more than i was going for
> wow i actually got a collectible by myself



Nice going! Hope you had fun getting them


----------



## Araie

Thanks for the event and the bells Justin, even as infuriating this might have been.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Welp...I wasn't able to get any of the collectibles that I wanted from the restocks, but oh well xD. Congrats to all you users who were able to buy a collectible/collectibles, and thanks for the free bells and doing the restock Justin


----------



## Crash

congrats to everyone that got stuff!​


----------



## Miharu

It was a super fun restock for me even though I didn't get the collectible I wanted! cx It was exciting just waiting for the clock to turn 12pm or 8pm and trying to rush in for the collectibles ahahaha! Congrats to those who got what they wanted! <3 Looking forward to the next restock!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

ty for the free bells


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to everyone who got something, and thanks Justin for the restocks (tho I didn't get anything)!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

"Now roight 'ere behind me is tha _dead sea._ Now in tha dead sea is tha hoighest density of solt of any body of woter in the _world._ But _be_ careful, y'see, tha woters of this murky sea are home ta a special breed of _leeches_ known as the _Teebaytee_, which is tha cause of all the solt in tha woter. Normally, the teebaytees _feast_ on fallen fruit and other debris ta clear out their digestive system - n' if they don't, their excrement ends up being _loaded_ with sodium. So don't step _too_ close if ya have anything on ya, because if ya do, anything at all, they'll attack."


----------



## DaCoSim

Well bummer! No teal house for my all blue line up this time. Congrats to all you lucky ducks! Jubs as always, it's been fun! Lol!


----------



## Rio_

Aaaaaaaaaannnnnd I got the release time wrong so I didn't even get to try this time XP Why is my brain so dumb??? 
_Here Lies Makoto's Hopes and Dreams_

But thank you so much for the free bells!! ^0^


----------



## bubblemilktea

Thanks for the event and the free bells! This restock event will be the most exciting and stressful thing that happened to me this month.


----------



## Zane

everyone who was asking for a Pok?ball restock just remember this day... remember it well......



DaCoSim said:


> Well bummer! No teal house for my all blue line up this time. Congrats to all you lucky ducks! Jubs as always, it's been fun! Lol!



aww I was hoping you'd get one, I tried for u but I was too slow


----------



## Mars Adept

I ended up buying an apple and four light blue houses. I sold all those items for a little over shop price to people to make them happy. Eh, I guess I don't really like collectables.


----------



## Trip

Thanks Justin for the restocks and the free bells!


----------



## Chiana

The 40 TBT was a nice unexpected bonus.  I think I will use it to trade for some AC:NL turkeys for a friend who is not online.  She is making a Harry Potter banquet hall in a house and I think I will get her some turkeys for her birthday.


----------



## DaCoSim

That Zephyr Guy said:


> "Now roight 'ere behind me is tha _dead sea._ Now in tha dead sea is tha hoighest density of solt of any body of woter in the _world._ But _be_ careful, y'see, tha woters of this murky sea are home ta a special breed of _leeches_ known as the _Teebaytee_, which is tha cause of all the solt in tha woter. Normally, the teebaytees _feast_ on fallen fruit and other debris ta clear out their digestive system - n' if they don't, their excrement ends up being _loaded_ with sodium. So don't step _too_ close if ya have anything on ya, because if ya do, anything at all, they'll attack."



This is just Flippin hilarious!!!


----------



## Curry

So after the restock this week I thought I may try and give some legitimate suggestions to the staff for next time they try and do an event like this, to make many more people happy and not have so much (undeserved imo) backlash. Here would be a few things to consider or give a shot for the next restock, not sure how viable any of them actually are for the staff, but it's stuff that may help:

-If you guys use your own personal servers, I'd definitely check out potentially renting a couple extra while going through a restock phase, it can really help handle traffic and not cause as much lag.

-Make collectibles in the shop click to buy one, at least during restock times when there would be a high flow of traffic all cramming to get one. This way, you can get as many people as possible a collectible and one person doesn't hold a monopoly on x collectible and drive the market up for it. I'm not sure how viable the coding is for this since I'm not a coder, but if it can be fixed with relative ease I think this would DEFINITELY help, even without extra servers.

-This last one I'm hesitant to say since I'm not sure I entirely understand the collectibles market myself, but maybe add a few more? I get that the items are intended to be rare and prestigious, but I think that at least a few more, especially if my above suggestions can't be implemented, would really help with demand. Maybe instead of 2 Yellow Houses there are 10? I'm not sure if that helps too much and may effect the price point a bit, but it's either that or someone gets both and then monopolies the houses for absurd amounts. At least with a slightly increased number there's less of a chance for this scenario to happen.

Again, I'm not sure how easily these ideas could be implemented but I definitely think if you're going to do a restock event like this again you should see if something along these lines could be worked out to help.

All of this being said, people are getting way too upset. People should be thankful for the restocks because at least now there's more supply in the market so it may be easier in the coming weeks (that doesn't mean right this second) to get some of the most desired collectibles. Even though I didn't try for very many of these restocks, I appreciate the work the staff did because they spent their time sifting through lots of people complaining about them doing something good for the community.

I get it, lag is no fun and getting your hopes up when a collectible is in your cart and then you go through the checkout and got nothing can be very frustrating, but at least they did something nice for us. I hope the staff reads this and knows that they did a good job, despite what some of these other people may say. I would just really look into seeing a way if there was a fix for some of the issues that happened this time around that angered so many people.


----------



## Jacob

Just wanted to thank you *Justin* for your dedication to these restocks.
This week was quite the week for collectibles, I must say.

@*Zane* I also tried to get *DaCoSim* a teal but it vanished when I proceeded to checkout..

Congrats to everyone who got what they wanted, and if not, keep your eyes peeled on the Marketplace board. I'm sure these things will be selling like hot buns throughout the week.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Thank you for the restock and the free bells!


My lineup is now on FLEEK! <3


----------



## LethalLulu

That Zephyr Guy said:


> "Now roight 'ere behind me is tha _dead sea._ Now in tha dead sea is tha hoighest density of solt of any body of woter in the _world._ But _be_ careful, y'see, tha woters of this murky sea are home ta a special breed of _leeches_ known as the _Teebaytee_, which is tha cause of all the solt in tha woter. Normally, the teebaytees _feast_ on fallen fruit and other debris ta clear out their digestive system - n' if they don't, their excrement ends up being _loaded_ with sodium. So don't step _too_ close if ya have anything on ya, because if ya do, anything at all, they'll attack."



Wow, this is legendary  //applauds


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I guess I missed the last one, but it'd of probably ended up like all the others for me, so whatever

at least I got some free TBT out of it, even if it feels a bit like some sort of twisted joke


----------



## skarmoury

Wait, did we get free tbt? I don't think I received anything.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin's post a few pages back has a url to claim 40 TBT for a limited time


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> I'm sure these things will be selling like hot buns throughout the week.



But not for 1499 and 89 bells, Jacob ):

btw luv the nagisa


----------



## jiny

congrats to ppl who got what they wanted! ^^


----------



## DaCoSim

Zane said:


> everyone who was asking for a Pok?ball restock just remember this day... remember it well......
> 
> 
> 
> aww I was hoping you'd get one, I tried for u but I was too slow



Awe! Thx Hun! Oh well. Maybe one day, lol! I'll live. Btw, your line up looks GREAT!


----------



## N a t

Yesterday was literally just a hell for me, I failed the restocks, I got so many huge mosquito bites, I think I got pink eye from dirty contact lenses, and I caught no fish that day while on my fishing trip (Just happened to get caught in a storm for about 2 hours while surf fishing). Anyone else feel like they had an unusually bad day during these restocks? -__-


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks Justin for the free TBT!  Super sweet.


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> Justin's post a few pages back has a url to claim 40 TBT for a limited time



Agh ; -; Until when? Can't believe I missed that too. :c


----------



## moonrisekingdom

skarmoury said:


> Agh ; -; Until when? Can't believe I missed that too. :c



i believe it's good till noon tomorrow


----------



## LethalLulu

So how about a surprise restock to fix some of those ugly, uneven numbers?  ;D


----------



## Amilee

LethalLulu said:


> So how about a surprise restock to fix some of those ugly, uneven numbers?  ;D



rly tho haha
i want that pink house sooo bad
oh but never change the choco cakes x)


----------



## LethalLulu

Amilee said:


> rly tho haha
> i want that pink house sooo bad
> oh but never change the choco cakes x)



Yah, I love it, lol.


----------



## King Dorado

well this was a memorable week of restocks indeed, i think it will long be looked back upon as the Great Letter Restock Wars of May 2016...

even though i got goose-egged completely both times today, it was still a fun week of anticipation and banter.  and it was awesome seeing so many inactive members come back around the forums.  plus I made some more forum friends, which is better than collectibles anyhow.

and don't forget how much fun it was spamming the forums to hoist the post-count to 6.5 Million!

I am sure that for a long time to come, when the future TBT n00bs ask about it, we will strip our sleeves and show our scars, and say 'These wounds I had on Letters Restock day 2016,' and in doing so we shall all be remember'd, we few, we happy few, we band of sisters and brothers..

or at least until the next restock wars, which I imagine will be in just a month or two in conjunction with the Bell Tree Fair!!!


----------



## seliph

LethalLulu said:


> So how about a surprise restock to fix some of those ugly, uneven numbers?  ;D



So many non-multiples of 5
smh


----------



## Red Cat

nvll said:


> So many non-multiples of 5
> smh



How about for 7,000,000 posts, they release 7 million of each collectible or whatever it takes to get those collectibles to 7 million sold?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll just hope myself that in the place of what I missed, people who actually wanted them got

since I'll be the first to admit anyways that with the exception of the chocolate cake, I was just wanting to grab to sell to have more extra funds for future hybrid flower collectibles, in case I missed them from the shop. which complain about that all you want, but in my defense I was never planning to buy a whole lot to begin with (at most 2 of a collectible, and only for the somewhat generously stocked limiteds), and I really don't have any other way to get a decent jump of tbt either


well whatever, maybe next restock will be better


----------



## seliph

Red Cat said:


> How about for 7,000,000 posts, they release 7 million of each collectible or whatever it takes to get those collectibles to 7 million sold?



Red Cat pls

My cart still looks like this though can someone please remove this reminder of what I was robbed of lmao






or give them to me (angel emoji)


----------



## Sholee

I'm curious if the admins ever considered making all the collectibles in the shop unlimited but increase the amount that they cost by a high percentage so that they'll still be considered "rare".


----------



## Stil

Sholee said:


> I'm curious if the admins ever considered making all the collectibles in the shop unlimited but increase the amount that they cost by a high percentage so that they'll still be considered "rare".



This is a VERY interesting idea. I like it.


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> I'm curious if the admins ever considered making all the collectibles in the shop unlimited but increase the amount that they cost by a high percentage so that they'll still be considered "rare".



It's definitely come up before! That's the kind of major change that I don't see being fair to happen retroactively now though, but that doesn't mean it can't be used for a future collectible. I've long identified that's the one "category" we don't really use.


----------



## Red Cat

Sholee said:


> I'm curious if the admins ever considered making all the collectibles in the shop unlimited but increase the amount that they cost by a high percentage so that they'll still be considered "rare".



I'm sure they considered it, but I guess they like the idea of people "trading" collectibles instead of just buying from the shop. Unfortunately, it doesn't really work out that way because most people cannot get a hold of any collectibles at all.


----------



## Heyden

what about premium shop which is in plenitful stock and expensive and the cheap shop (the shop rn) and limited


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm getting fiber internet in like 2 months so I hope I can snag stuff then lool.


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly I kind of feel like older limited stuff should become less limited over time, and in their place new limited collectibles can show up

and I don't mean a bit more stock less limited, but like taking の as an example, changing so they maybe start adding 20 or so per restock for it


for comparison example, you could think of it as a rare and highly valuable card being reprinted as a lesser rarity much later


----------



## seliph

Sholee said:


> I'm curious if the admins ever considered making all the collectibles in the shop unlimited but increase the amount that they cost by a high percentage so that they'll still be considered "rare".



Inb4 all limited collectibles become 42000 bells


----------



## Justin

Red Cat said:


> I'm sure they considered it, but I guess they like the idea of people "trading" collectibles instead of just buying from the shop. Unfortunately, it doesn't really work out that way because most people cannot get a hold of any collectibles at all.



We do like the trading aspect and I know that's actually what many collectors enjoy here. There's a certain appeal for some people just to the trading side and they'd find it boring to just purchase everything from the Shop directly. Couldn't say exactly how many and I definitely wouldn't say it's anywhere near everyone, but I feel it's significant.



Heyden said:


> what about premium shop which is in plenitful stock and expensive and the cheap shop (the shop rn) and limited



Also been discussed. I have a few ideas that are similar to this concept but more creative which may be explored later this year. Can't really talk about that now though.



LambdaDelta said:


> honestly I kind of feel like older limited stuff should become less limited over time, and in their place new limited collectibles can show up
> 
> and I don't mean a bit more stock less limited, but like taking の as an example, changing so they maybe start adding 20 or so per restock for it
> 
> 
> for comparison example, you could think of it as a rare and highly valuable card being reprinted as a lesser rarity much later



I do agree with this on some account. In fact I'd argue we already do this for some items, the fruits in particular. We have to careful not to create an endless collectible 'treadmill' too though. The scenario you suggest where there are constantly new ones replacing the older ones would probably require a significantly faster pace of release for it to work.



nvll said:


> Inb4 all limited collectibles become 42000 bells



This is funny but probably wouldn't be too far off from reality. I think people tend to underestimate how expensive they would need to be to create any real rarity.


----------



## Red Cat

Justin said:


> We do like the trading aspect and I know that's actually what many collectors enjoy here. There's a certain appeal for some people just to the trading side and they'd find it boring to just purchase everything from the Shop directly. Couldn't say exactly how many and I definitely wouldn't say it's anywhere near everyone, but I feel it's significant.



Well maybe you could make it so that people can't choose which collectibles they want from the shop, but just get a random one when there is a restock so there is more trading. Since the shop prices for everything except the hammer are roughly the same, I think it would be fun to have people pay 100-200 TBT to get a mystery collectible.


----------



## Justin

Red Cat said:


> Well maybe you could make it so that people can't choose which collectibles they want from the shop, but just get a random one when there is a restock so there is more trading. Since the shop prices for everything except the hammer are roughly the same, I think it would be fun to have people pay 100-200 TBT to get a mystery collectible.



We definitely like the concept of mystery or randomness.  I assure you nobody is short on ideas but there's a world of a difference between an idea and implementation.


----------



## Cadbberry

A mystery box collectible, that would be so cool, like a mario kart mystery box. I mean it could have tiers of items you may find inside, like 50 tbt is baby tier- common items- tasty cake, etc etc, 200 tbt- common or rare items, chance of both, like cherries, stale cake, common fruits, and then like 1k tbt- mid tier items/rare items- houses, high end fruits, etc etc. It could be cool is all


----------



## Sholee

They sort of did the "mystery collectible" during the Christmas event with the presents.


----------



## Red Cat

Justin said:


> We definitely like the concept of mystery or randomness.  I assure you nobody is short on ideas but there's a world of a difference between an idea and implementation.



If it's possible, I think it would be cool for a restock to release a "pool" of 1,000 collectibles for example, but have most of those be common collectibles like pears, oranges, and cosmos and have people pay some amount of TBT for a chance to win a rare collectible. At least that way, theoretically no one comes away with items being taken out of their cart or things like that but either end up with a rare collectible or a common collectible depending on their luck. It would be like buying a pack of trading cards almost. Of course like you said, implementation could be a real challenge.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*stretches* Nothing like sleeping through all of the restocks.


----------



## DaCoSim

Guys, you know who you are, and I won't mention you by name, so you don't get bombarded by everyone, thank you so much for my teal letter. Tears still in my eyes as one of you I've known for a good while, but am still overwhelmed by your kindness, and one whom I just met, and was stunned (and thank you Jacob and Zane for trying and suggesting, you are both also so awesome!!!) I'm not going to air how bad my day was but you guys just made such a bright spot from a very dark day. Thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## Heyden

//collectiblegasming finally got all the letters, such a relief


----------



## LethalLulu

I really like a lot of these collectible ideas.  The "random" collectible is such a cool concept.


----------



## Cadbberry

Heyden said:


> //collectiblegasming finally got all the letters, such a relief



Congrats Hayden you lucky duck! Everything in your line up, but the cakes, are things I need to have one of everything, gonna get there someday


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> Well, that's a wrap folks. I've got one last surprise which is a link for 40 free TBT bells as part of the 6.5 million posts milestone. We often do these for major milestones or directs and it occurred to me the other day that we never did!
> 
> Click here for your free bells and act fast as it will expire around 12:00PM Pacific Time tomorrow.



fyi for ppl who missed this


----------



## Red Cat

Sholee said:


> fyi for ppl who missed this



shhh... don't tell them about it.


----------



## Skyfall

I hate to sound like Pollyanna about this... but you have to sort of look at the upside of the restock thing.  I know a lot of you missed out on getting stuff you wanted, but because you guys talked about it on this thread, wallowed in misery together, etc. I bet some of you got to know a lot of other people better.  It's always good to make friends, yes?   

Random thought, some of tags below are awesome.  So funny!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I can finally relax now that this is over.


----------



## Alienfish

I guess haha ^ 

Thanks for the free bells stuff though from that link.

Just gunna sleep 'til father's day


----------



## estypest

That was fun.. apart from when it got a bit towards nasty, but fun overall! Glad I came back to the forum just in time


----------



## Mura

can't wait for the "7,000,000 Posts Restock Bonanza!"


----------



## Alienfish

Murabito. said:


> can't wait for the "7,000,000 Posts Restock Bonanza!"



inb4 more nasty flame wars and little to none item amounts.


----------



## matt

I didnt get a single thing


----------



## King Dorado

thanks Justin and Jeremy for the tbt bells giveaway!  

and thanks for restocking everything, especially the letter collectibles!  even though i didn't get any from shop, i know people have been wanting those restocked for a long time.  it will be good seeing more of the letters in active members' displays...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Congrats to everyone who managed to get something!

Hopefully the lag on next year's direct treats me better lol


----------



## Alienfish

Lucanosa said:


> Congrats to everyone who managed to get something!
> 
> Hopefully the lag on next year's direct treats me better lol



yeah this was horrible and yeah thanks for the extra bells link it was needed


----------



## Nightmares

matt said:


> I didnt get a single thing



Me neither 

I'm super upset but oh well
Nothing I can do about it


----------



## N a t

Please never PLAN a restock and tell us about it ever again. I'd rather it be a surprise to us all. I'd feel better about getting nothing if it was cuz of some random un-announced time, but getting so anxious and then really disappointed before and after constanly refreshing pages sucks.


----------



## Nightmares

I'd have even less chance with a random restock, so nooo


----------



## Alienfish

Whichever honestly lag will probably be as bad if someone discovers a mass restock and spread it around lol


----------



## N a t

Nightmares said:


> I'd have even less chance with a random restock, so nooo



Then we should never have any restock again :l


----------



## Nightmares

Bone Baby said:


> Then we should never have any restock again :l



How about Jer gives free collectibles to poor people xD


----------



## N a t

Nightmares said:


> How about Jer gives free collectibles to poor people xD



The Bell Tree Pity Party


----------



## Nightmares

Bone Baby said:


> The Bell Tree Pity Party



Yass


----------



## N e s s

When are the new mods being announced?


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> The Bell Tree Pity Party



Oh yay I can't wait.

Tbh, they should do another idk EU noon/afternoon restock like they did last year or whatever but with everything, think I even got like two peaches or what it was -.-


----------



## Cascade

Start a Group still available.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nightmares said:


> How about Jer gives free collectibles to poor people xD



how poor is poor? because I do feel tbt has quite a huge gap between the rich and poor, or even moderately wealthy users. far more than should by all means be considered as "healthy"

which also isn't helped by the sort of paradoxical core methods of gaining tbt quickly and overinflation of marketplace goods and services that have contributed to this problem

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candice said:


> Start a Group still available.



quick send me 42k bells


----------



## HungryForCereal

tbh people wont be this salty if justin actually raised the amount of houses for the restock. like 2 yellow houses for 200 users who will be fighting over them? lol wat?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

You should just be able to order one from jer or something.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbt to start selling collectibles for real money


----------



## Red Cat

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt to start selling collectibles for real money



I know it would go against their own policy, but there are probably a lot of users who would actually pay for them and the staff could make some decent money from them.


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt to start selling collectibles for real money



lol people were actually doing that before. not real money actually but like games and stuff you had to get with real money lol and some making joke threads about send me a water boiler for tbt or what it was lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

Red Cat said:


> I know it would go against their own policy, but there are probably a lot of users who would actually pay for them and the staff could make some decent money from them.



and that's exactly why the joke works


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Btw who has their eye on the start a group? And what are they going to do with it? Time for some laughs  XD


----------



## Stil

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Btw who has their eye on the start a group? And what are they going to do with it? Time for some laughs  XD



I would love to start a group with someone. But I just dont have an idea in place yet.


----------



## Red Cat

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Btw who has their eye on the start a group? And what are they going to do with it? Time for some laughs  XD


This:


N e s s said:


> When are the new mods being announced?


Replace the mods TBT group. Who's in?


----------



## Stil

Red Cat said:


> This:
> 
> Replace the mods TBT group. Who's in?



Personally, I think the mods are doing a great job. They dont NEED to change them out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

make me mod

I'll make the collectibles game more fair to everyone

by making every collectible unicorn rarity and nuking the current tbt funds circulation


----------



## N a t

LambdaDelta said:


> make me mod
> 
> I'll make the collectibles game more fair to everyone
> 
> by making every collectible unicorn rarity and nuking the current tbt funds circulation



Breaking news on TBT! Tasty Cakes are now being valued at a whopping 1.5 million Bell Tree Bells! Can you believe it, folks!? Let's ask some of the users what they think about this!

"Yeah, uh, I'm just gonna quit."

"Team TASTY CAKE MOTHER****ER"

"Back in my day, you couldn't get rid of a Tasty Cake for store price!"


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bone Baby said:


> Breaking news on TBT! Tasty Cakes are now being valued at a whopping 1.5 million Bell Tree Bells! Can you believe it, folks!? Let's ask some of the users what they think about this!
> 
> "Yeah, uh, I'm just gonna quit."
> 
> "Team TASTY CAKE MOTHER****ER"
> 
> "Back in my day, you couldn't get rid of a Tasty Cake for store price!"



worth 1.5mil when everyone is back to having next to nothing for funds

truly this is how we fix the system


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Why am I too young 2 be admin I'd fix it right up everyone would love me


----------



## Aali

I applied. Doubt I'll get in. 

I know some users on here don't like me


----------



## Chelsaurus

Next restock can we have a times one again? I enjoyed that. I also enjoyed the easter hunt even though I didnt do so well


----------



## Red Cat

Aali said:


> I applied. Doubt I'll get in.
> 
> I know some users on here don't like me



I kind of like having some mods who aren't afraid to rub people the wrong way somethings. I don't want all of them to be that way, but it's boring if all of them are just sunshine and flowers. Good luck!


----------



## Stil

I applied to be mod.


----------



## Aali

Red Cat said:


> I kind of like having some mods who aren't afraid to rub people the wrong way somethings. I don't want all of them to be that way, but it's boring if all of them are just sunshine and flowers. Good luck!



Fingers crossed, I'm sure the staff looked at my app and laughed XD GL to everyone who applied! Hoping to see some familiar faces become mods


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> I applied to be mod.



Oooh you almost have full hammers. Congrats! Good luck on the last 2. :O That's a big milestone.


----------



## Stil

Bone Baby said:


> Oooh you almost have full hammers. Congrats! Good luck on the last 2. :O That's a big milestone.



Thank you! I am currently only seeking 1 more hammer just because I want to still display my Pokeball.


----------



## Taj

I'm 16, too young to be mod. I cry every time


----------



## Aali

I forgot how old you gotta be


----------



## LambdaDelta

I don't know why any of you children want to become staff, its really nothing special


----------



## Aali

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't know why any of you children want to become staff, its really nothing special



lol 1st off I'm not a kid XD

I think it'd be fun, I got nothing else to do


----------



## Stil

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't know why any of you children want to become staff, its really nothing special



Im 23. sooo.


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> I forgot how old you gotta be



I think it's 18 for main staff

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I don't know why any of you children want to become staff, its really nothing special



Children aren't allowed to be mods so rip


----------



## N a t

Infinity said:


> Thank you! I am currently only seeking 1 more hammer just because I want to still display my Pokeball.



Understandable. Can't wait to see such an intimidating line-up floating around here xD


----------



## Aali

I'm going on 18 so fingers crossed amirite


----------



## N a t

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't know why any of you children want to become staff, its really nothing special



Some of them probably want to be on project staff. It might be fun to host an event here. They also may want to help design things. We have a lot of artists here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Aali said:


> lol 1st off I'm not a kid XD





Infinity said:


> Im 23. sooo.



I suppose I should mention I wasn't referring to anyone specifically, but just posting in regards to general feelings on the matter I've seen on this site



Aali said:


> I think it'd be fun



speaking as a staff member on another site, and one that has on and off been in pretty much every standard staff position throughout the years at that, it really isn't



Bone Baby said:


> Some of them probably want to be on project staff. It might be fun to host an event here. They also may want to help design things. We have a lot of artists here.



honestly these are both completely selfish and terrible reasons

not saying you're saying they're good, but there is 100% no way anyone with this mindset should ever be hired


----------



## Nightmares

LambdaDelta said:


> I suppose I should mention I wasn't referring to anyone specifically, but just posting in regards to general feelings on the matter I've seen on this site
> 
> 
> 
> speaking as a staff member on another site, and one that has on and off been in pretty much every standard staff position throughout the years at that, it really isn't
> 
> 
> 
> honestly these are both completely selfish and terrible reasons
> 
> not saying you're saying they're good, but there is 100% no way anyone with this mindset should ever be hired



Why are they bad reasons? They want to help design things  (which is the whole point mostly) and that's terrible? I'm not sure I understand your reasoning o:


----------



## Aali

I just applied for normal staff, not project 

I think it'd be cool to help people with their issues *shrugs*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nightmares said:


> Why are they bad reasons? They want to help design things  (which is the whole point mostly) and that's terrible? I'm not sure I understand your reasoning o:



wanting to design is fine, but that should not be the core motivation for a job position that is primarily meant to enforce rules, handle arguments/trouble, and overall make sure the community is getting along smoothly

if designing is the main motivation, then we have contests for that already


----------



## Aali

LambdaDelta said:


> wanting to design is fine, but that should not be your core motivation for a job position that is primarily meant to enforce rules, handle arguments/trouble, and overall make sure the community is getting along smoothly
> 
> if designing is the main motivation, then we have contests for that already



Well there is staff and project staff

so if you want to design, then you can just apply for project staff.

If you wanna enforce rules and such, you can apply for normal staff


----------



## Nightmares

LambdaDelta said:


> wanting to design is fine, but that should not be the core motivation for a job position that is primarily meant to enforce rules, handle arguments/trouble, and overall make sure the community is getting along smoothly
> 
> if designing is the main motivation, then we have contests for that already



Noo we're talking about project staff not mods, aren't we?


----------



## mogyay

eh tbh i'm glad i didn't apply for staff, i'm not sure i'm tough enough to handle all the crazies


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nightmares said:


> Noo we're talking about project staff not mods, aren't we?



I thought we were talking about mods, not project staff lel


but even that position I imagine would be more than plenty of people are expected to be required from for it. especially as it would be a lot more of organization, scheduling, management, and all the other busy work that goes on behind the scenes to make events as smooth as possible I feel over simply designing. to the point where it still shouldn't be a primary motivation, but simply a potential bonus benefit they could look forward to


----------



## Nightmares

LambdaDelta said:


> I thought we were talking about mods, not project staff lel
> 
> 
> but even that position I imagine would be more than plenty of people are expected to be required from for it. especially as it would be a lot more of organization, scheduling, management, and all the other busy work that goes on behind the scenes to make events as smooth as possible I feel over simply designing. to the point where it still shouldn't be a primary motivation, but simply a potential bonus benefit they could look forward to



Yeah, I kinda see where you're coming from. I feel people like Jas0n and LaBelleFleur / etc would do the "harder" things, and maybe certain younger staff would take the more creative side of things, but idk


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh at that point though it really shouldn't be project staff and more just project volunteers that change around from project to project, perhaps being picked by actual project staff

which actually doesn't sound like a bad idea at all. would certainly give more people the chance to be creative than could be reasonably possible otherwise, as well as give the benefit of potentially keeping things somewhat more fresh as well


----------



## helloxcutiee

I was going to apply to be a mod but changed my mind.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm almost 18, and I wouldn't like to become a mod. Would seem like too much work. I'd still like to see who would become the new staff of TBT.


----------



## Red Cat

If I became a mod, the first thing I'd do is lock this thread to save myself a lot of pain and suffering.


----------



## N e s s

i have a collectible correction, atleast i can pretend i have a pink house


----------



## HungryForCereal

if i become a mod ill change the ****ing collectible lineup back to 5x2.

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually, do mods have the power to change things?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd make the lineup 5x5 just to have silly square collectible showcases

and to ruin the days of people that want a full showcase of a single valuable collectible


----------



## Stil

snoozit said:


> if i become a mod ill change the ****ing collectible lineup back to 5x2.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> actually, do mods have the power to change things?



nope, but they do have a big influence on what happens to TBT. Justin and Jeremy always have the final say.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Helloxcutiee said:


> I was going to apply to be a mod but changed my mind.



I was gonna apply, but then I realized I'm not popular or popular enough to be recognized by other members, or the mods as that, so I didn't apply


----------



## N a t

Hermione Granger said:


> I was gonna apply, but then I realized I'm not popular or popular enough to be recognized by other members, or the mods as that, so I didn't apply



I recognize you as my murderer in the Hunger Games <3


----------



## Hermione Granger

Bone Baby said:


> I recognize you as my murderer in the Hunger Games <3



definitely something worth to be remembered by


----------



## Aali

I applied I'm scared tho the mods will be like "we see you're addicted to art and shiny Pokemon. It may not be drugs but an addiction is an addiction and it'll set a bad example" XD


----------



## Nightmares

Hermione Granger said:


> I was gonna apply, but then I realized I'm not popular or popular enough to be recognized by other members, or the mods as that, so I didn't apply



Whaaat no, you should still try!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Nightmares said:


> Whaaat no, you should still try!



it's too late now, haha
maybe the next time they open applications i'll send one their way


----------



## Nightmares

Hermione Granger said:


> it's too late now, haha
> maybe the next time they open applications i'll send one their way



Yeah, you should! I think you'd suit the role well hahah


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Who d'ya think is gonna get mod post? For me, Red Cat looks suspicious. Active, nice, good sense of humour. What's not to love?


----------



## Red Cat

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Who d'ya think is gonna get mod post? For me, Red Cat looks suspicious. Active, nice, good sense of humour. What's not to love?



Oh trust me, you don't want me to be a mod. I'm not good at being "neutral" because I have an opinion on just about everything. I wouldn't really want to be a mod because then I'd have to stop with the biting sarcasm.


----------



## LambdaDelta

red cat can't be mod

I mean he looks suspicious

suspicious people can't be mods

they'd probably do suspicious people things


----------



## Dinosaurz

BUT WHY
i cry


----------



## Red Cat

LambdaDelta said:


> red cat can't be mod
> 
> I mean he looks suspicious
> 
> suspicious people can't be mods
> 
> they'd probably do suspicious people things



I'm a suspicious person so I know what suspicious people look like so I'd be able to hunt down suspicious people on this site.


----------



## Stil

This is still open?


----------



## Cadbberry

Surprisingly yes


----------



## Justin

Poof.


----------

